# Will you be having the covid vaccine?



## Sairy

Just interested really. On Good Morning Britain they did a poll asking this question and 57% said they would have it, whilst 43% said they wouldn't. I'm just interested on everyone's take on this and your reasoning for it.

Personally, I plan to have it when it eventually gets offered to me (I will be near the end of the queue). There is no judgement here either way, I am just interested in peoples' views.


----------



## SusieRainbow

I plan to have it but with the allergies I have not sure I will be allowed it.To me the risk would be acceptable , I'd prefer a reacton to the vaccine than Covid !


----------



## Elles

I had covid, so I don’t know if I’ll be given it, but I ticked yes, because I would if it was offered.


----------



## MilleD

I'd rather have the Oxford one than the Pfizer one. But yes, I'd have it. They class me as clinically vulnerable (even if I don't) so high ish on the list.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Yes.
It’s offering a way out of this.

I’m fed up with ducking and diving trying to avoid catching Covid; I’d like my life back so if there’s a risk (and we don’t know this anyway) I’m ok to take it.


----------



## Boxer123

I’m nervous of it but will have it I think it is the unknown that is concerning.


----------



## tyg'smum

Definitely.


----------



## Jackie C

I voted "Yes".
I will get it quick soon as I work on Intensive Care, so I'm always putting myself at high risk. My OH is also shielding as he's vulnerable, so I am wanting to protect him as well. He'll get it soon, but I'm likely to get it before him due to my work.

At first, I didn't know whether to reply on this topic or not. I get VERY angry with the anti-vax people, and the people who think "it's just flu", or say, "I've had it and I was okay, therefore....." And think they know more than multiple specialists, virologists and scientists with decades and decades of study and experience. It's not just about YOU, it's about those vulnerable people around you.

I want these people to work with me for just one shift in a Covid area.
12 hours in full PPE. Or if you think "It's only 'flu", you can wear nothing. Not one part of your skin is showing, apart from your eyes and ears. Plastic gowns, which make you sweat in an already physical job. Tight mask, so your face is like this:
(This is my face)








You can't just go and get a drink, you have to wait until someone comes to look after your patients for you. At the end of a shift, I am always dehydrated and exhausted. The next day, I always wake with a headache.
And this is purely from a "self" point of view.
I have been an ICU nurse for 16 years, we've always been busy, but I have never, ever known anything like this. We are ALL mentally and physically exhausted. We're all very stressed. We don't have time to decompress, as it's just onto another shift and more of the same.
If you're still a sceptic, work with me. Watch your patients struggle to breath, they get exhausted and breathless, even when they are just eating or drinking or moving in bed. Watch their oxygen levels drop. Watch them, in turn, slowly get worse and worse and over the course of a week or more, see them get more and more terrified as they watch others around them end up getting intubated and dying. Then listen to them say to you, "It's going to be me next, isn't it?" And it was them, and they did die. 
See a woman on 100% oxygen, so there is no where to go, so you have to intubate her, but before you do, she asks you to ring her husband and "tell him I love him". You ring him, and he says, "Tell her I love her, and these have been the best 20 years of my life." And, somehow, you have to keep composed, you have to tell her without showing the pain in yours eyes, when all you want to do is go into a cupboard and cry.
Try to explain to the young lad with learning disabilities that he's "going to have a little sleep", and he says, "Can I come to your house for Christmas dinner, nurse?" and few days later, he's dead. 
You feel like an executioner.

The sickness rate at work is so high. Some of it from Covid, a lot of it is from young nurses, and some older, who cannot mentally cope any more. A nurse I know tried to commit suicide. Someone told me her friend, a pregnant nurse, was on her own with her patients and no-one came to relieve her, so she had to have a piss in the sluice in a bucket. Of course, these are extreme cases, but it happened. 
In some ways, it's getting "easier", of course this is relative, we have learned how things can be done better. But it's amazing how long you can manage run on empty, how you get used to be at a certain stress level, constantly. We normally look after ICU patients 1:1 as they are horrendously unwell. Now, we're looking after two, sometimes more.
There are photos of some of the nurses on the wall pre-Covid. We looked happy, we looked well. I look at myself and others and we look so much older.

This is nothing like 'flu.

If any one starts ranting, because they believe they are an "expert", I will just be leaving the thread. I can't cope with anti-vaxxers and Covid sceptics, it's too stressful.

We've had this for 11 months now.

Sorry for the long post, but this is the reason I'm getting the vaccine. I'm quite fit and well, but my OH is not, nor are many others. 
The "vulnerable" people most at risk are often simply middle-aged men over 50, a bit obese with diabetes. Or older people over 70 with no past medical history. Asthmatics, COPD, auto-immune diseases, so many things. 
These are people's mums, husbands, daughters, sons, friends. 
I don't want to be the direct cause of someone else's death or severe sickness and long covid.


----------



## Jackie C

SusieRainbow said:


> I plan to have it but with the allergies I have not sure I will be allowed it.To me the risk would be acceptable , I'd prefer a reacton to the vaccine than Covid !


Yes, I think they are being cautious because two members of NHS staff who had severe allergies had severe reactions. It's all so new. I suppose if you know you have you could take precautions.


----------



## MilleD

@Jackie C I didn't want to 'like' your comment because it's all so sad, but know that I appreciate everything that you and the rest of the healthcare professionals do.

I can't imagine having to do any of the things you mention.

Sending you hugs.


----------



## O2.0

Yes, I will absolutely get vaccinated when it's my turn. I am so sick of all these scientifically illiterate vaccine conspiracies. From Bill Gates using the vaccine to insert tracker chips in everyone, to it changing our DNA it's so frustrating and ridiculous! 

I grew up seeing polio survivors with their limps and shortened limbs, I'm one of the few people of my generation who has a small pox vaccine scar, I wear it proudly. Younger anti-vaxers with their idiocy about getting a disease being healthier than getting vaccinated against it. It drives me up the wall. 

I'm actually excited at the scientific advancement and how high the efficacy rate is. 
So yes, count me in. 

Here in the US, former presidents Clinton, Bush, and Obama have pledged to get the vaccine together when it comes out to help show the public that it is safe.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Jackie C said:


> I voted "Yes".
> I will get it quick soon as I work on Intensive Care, so I'm always putting myself at high risk. My OH is also shielding as he's vulnerable, so I am wanting to protect him as well. He'll get it soon, but I'm likely to get it before him due to my work.
> 
> At first, I didn't know whether to reply on this topic or not. I get VERY angry with the anti-vax people, and the people who think "it's just flu", or say, "I've had it and I was okay, therefore....." And think they know more than multiple specialists, virologists and scientists with decades and decades of study and experience. It's not just about YOU, it's about those vulnerable people around you.
> 
> I want these people to work with me for just one shift in a Covid area.
> 12 hours in full PPE. Or if you think "It's only 'flu", you can wear nothing. Not one part of your skin is showing, apart from your eyes and ears. Plastic gowns, which make you sweat in an already physical job. Tight mask, so your face is like this:
> (This is my face)
> View attachment 456920
> 
> 
> You can't just go and get a drink, you have to wait until someone comes to look after your patients for you. At the end of a shift, I am always dehydrated and exhausted. The next day, I always wake with a headache.
> And this is purely from a "self" point of view.
> I have been an ICU nurse for 16 years, we've always been busy, but I have never, ever known anything like this. We are ALL mentally and physically exhausted. We're all very stressed. We don't have time to decompress, as it's just onto another shift and more of the same.
> If you're still a sceptic, work with me. Watch your patients struggle to breath, they get exhausted and breathless, even when they are just eating or drinking or moving in bed. Watch their oxygen levels drop. Watch them, in turn, slowly get worse and worse and over the course of a week or more, see them get more and more terrified as they watch others around them end up getting intubated and dying. Then listen to them say to you, "It's going to be me next, isn't it?" And it was them, and they did die.
> See a woman on 100% oxygen, so there is no where to go, so you have to intubate her, but before you do, she asks you to ring her husband and "tell him I love him". You ring him, and he says, "Tell her I love her, and these have been the best 20 years of my life." And, somehow, you have to keep composed, you have to tell her without showing the pain in yours eyes, when all you want to do is go into a cupboard and cry.
> Try to explain to the young lad with learning disabilities that he's "going to have a little sleep", and he says, "Can I come to your house for Christmas dinner, nurse?" and few days later, he's dead.
> You feel like an executioner.
> 
> The sickness rate at work is so high. Some of it from Covid, a lot of it is from young nurses, and some older, who cannot mentally cope any more. A nurse I know tried to commit suicide. Someone told me her friend, a pregnant nurse, was on her own with her patients and no-one came to relieve her, so she had to have a piss in the sluice in a bucket. Of course, these are extreme cases, but it happened.
> In some ways, it's getting "easier", of course this is relative, we have learned how things can be done better. But it's amazing how long you can manage run on empty, how you get used to be at a certain stress level, constantly. We normally look after ICU patients 1:1 as they are horrendously unwell. Now, we're looking after two, sometimes more.
> There are photos of some of the nurses on the wall pre-Covid. We looked happy, we looked well. I look at myself and others and we look so much older.
> 
> This is nothing like 'flu.
> 
> If any one starts ranting, because they believe they are an "expert", I will just be leaving the thread. I can't cope with anti-vaxxers and Covid sceptics, it's too stressful.
> 
> We've had this for 11 months now.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but this is the reason I'm getting the vaccine. I'm quite fit and well, but my OH is not, nor are many others.
> The "vulnerable" people most at risk are often simply middle-aged men over 50, a bit obese with diabetes. Or older people over 70 with no past medical history. Asthmatics, COPD, auto-immune diseases, so many things.
> These are people's mums, husbands, daughters, sons, friends.
> I don't want to be the direct cause of someone else's death or severe sickness and long covid.


Liked; just because you're one of the absolute heroes of these times. THANK YOU.


----------



## rona

Jackie C said:


> I voted "Yes".
> I will get it quick soon as I work on Intensive Care, so I'm always putting myself at high risk. My OH is also shielding as he's vulnerable, so I am wanting to protect him as well. He'll get it soon, but I'm likely to get it before him due to my work.
> 
> At first, I didn't know whether to reply on this topic or not. I get VERY angry with the anti-vax people, and the people who think "it's just flu", or say, "I've had it and I was okay, therefore....." And think they know more than multiple specialists, virologists and scientists with decades and decades of study and experience. It's not just about YOU, it's about those vulnerable people around you.
> 
> I want these people to work with me for just one shift in a Covid area.
> 12 hours in full PPE. Or if you think "It's only 'flu", you can wear nothing. Not one part of your skin is showing, apart from your eyes and ears. Plastic gowns, which make you sweat in an already physical job. Tight mask, so your face is like this:
> (This is my face)
> View attachment 456920
> 
> 
> You can't just go and get a drink, you have to wait until someone comes to look after your patients for you. At the end of a shift, I am always dehydrated and exhausted. The next day, I always wake with a headache.
> And this is purely from a "self" point of view.
> I have been an ICU nurse for 16 years, we've always been busy, but I have never, ever known anything like this. We are ALL mentally and physically exhausted. We're all very stressed. We don't have time to decompress, as it's just onto another shift and more of the same.
> If you're still a sceptic, work with me. Watch your patients struggle to breath, they get exhausted and breathless, even when they are just eating or drinking or moving in bed. Watch their oxygen levels drop. Watch them, in turn, slowly get worse and worse and over the course of a week or more, see them get more and more terrified as they watch others around them end up getting intubated and dying. Then listen to them say to you, "It's going to be me next, isn't it?" And it was them, and they did die.
> See a woman on 100% oxygen, so there is no where to go, so you have to intubate her, but before you do, she asks you to ring her husband and "tell him I love him". You ring him, and he says, "Tell her I love her, and these have been the best 20 years of my life." And, somehow, you have to keep composed, you have to tell her without showing the pain in yours eyes, when all you want to do is go into a cupboard and cry.
> Try to explain to the young lad with learning disabilities that he's "going to have a little sleep", and he says, "Can I come to your house for Christmas dinner, nurse?" and few days later, he's dead.
> You feel like an executioner.
> 
> The sickness rate at work is so high. Some of it from Covid, a lot of it is from young nurses, and some older, who cannot mentally cope any more. A nurse I know tried to commit suicide. Someone told me her friend, a pregnant nurse, was on her own with her patients and no-one came to relieve her, so she had to have a piss in the sluice in a bucket. Of course, these are extreme cases, but it happened.
> In some ways, it's getting "easier", of course this is relative, we have learned how things can be done better. But it's amazing how long you can manage run on empty, how you get used to be at a certain stress level, constantly. We normally look after ICU patients 1:1 as they are horrendously unwell. Now, we're looking after two, sometimes more.
> There are photos of some of the nurses on the wall pre-Covid. We looked happy, we looked well. I look at myself and others and we look so much older.
> 
> This is nothing like 'flu.
> 
> If any one starts ranting, because they believe they are an "expert", I will just be leaving the thread. I can't cope with anti-vaxxers and Covid sceptics, it's too stressful.
> 
> We've had this for 11 months now.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but this is the reason I'm getting the vaccine. I'm quite fit and well, but my OH is not, nor are many others.
> The "vulnerable" people most at risk are often simply middle-aged men over 50, a bit obese with diabetes. Or older people over 70 with no past medical history. Asthmatics, COPD, auto-immune diseases, so many things.
> These are people's mums, husbands, daughters, sons, friends.
> I don't want to be the direct cause of someone else's death or severe sickness and long covid.


You are my PF hero. You and everyone that have been working so hard for us all.
I hope everyone on here reads your post


----------



## Babyshoes

Hell yeah. I'm in the 6th priority group due to mild asthma and other health issues, so I'm vaguely expecting to be offered it around spring/summer.

I might have a few qualms about the newness of it in case there are longer term effects we don't know about yet, but I also recognise that I'm not a scientist. If the brightest minds of our time say it's safe, I'll trust them over randoms on the internet or my gut instinct cautioning me to be cautious about new things...

And @Jackie C thank you for keeping going. Sending virtual hugs.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I voted undecided as I still a little worried that it's been rushed but I suppose when they get round to doing the 70's and I see how it's going and I probably will. 

OH has seen the the needle and no way is he having it, as much as I tell him it won't hurt. I never felt my normal flu jab so hopefully it will be the same.


----------



## JoanneF

Yes, as soon as it's offered. The faster we can get this sorted, the better.

@Jackie C , thank you to you and your incredible colleagues. I have had a few health issues and the dedication, commitment, professionalism and compassion of the NHS staff I have come across makes me feel genuinely humble.


----------



## Bisbow

I am in the "vulnerable group" so I should get the call soon and yes. I will have it


----------



## Magyarmum

I'll be getting the vaccine as due to my age I fall into the vulnerable group. My only worry is because I'm living in Hungary it might be a vaccine from either China or Russia.

Having said that though I do trust Hungarian doctors, scientists and government to make the right decision, and the news about trials of the Chinese vaccine seem promising.

https://time.com/5919257/china-covid-19-vaccine-cnbg/

*Chinese COVID-19 Vaccine Is 86% Effective, UAE Says*


----------



## Sairy

@Jackie C it felt a bit wrong liking your post as it's terribly sad what you, and other frontline workers and their patients, have had to endure. But I liked simply to say thankyou for sharing your experience and for everything you are doing to help people. I can completely understand why you feel so passionately about this.


----------



## lorilu

Yes. I'm low on the totem pole so by the time it comes to me we'll know about any kinks won't we. I don't get flu shots, but this, tell me where to sign up.


----------



## LinznMilly

My only concern is how quickly it's reached us, and I do have allergies so I'm watching developments closely.

But a vaccine is better than a potentially lethal disease, so sign me up.


----------



## LinznMilly

Jackie C said:


> I voted "Yes".
> I will get it quick soon as I work on Intensive Care, so I'm always putting myself at high risk. My OH is also shielding as he's vulnerable, so I am wanting to protect him as well. He'll get it soon, but I'm likely to get it before him due to my work.
> 
> At first, I didn't know whether to reply on this topic or not. I get VERY angry with the anti-vax people, and the people who think "it's just flu", or say, "I've had it and I was okay, therefore....." And think they know more than multiple specialists, virologists and scientists with decades and decades of study and experience. It's not just about YOU, it's about those vulnerable people around you.
> 
> I want these people to work with me for just one shift in a Covid area.
> 12 hours in full PPE. Or if you think "It's only 'flu", you can wear nothing. Not one part of your skin is showing, apart from your eyes and ears. Plastic gowns, which make you sweat in an already physical job. Tight mask, so your face is like this:
> (This is my face)
> View attachment 456920
> 
> 
> You can't just go and get a drink, you have to wait until someone comes to look after your patients for you. At the end of a shift, I am always dehydrated and exhausted. The next day, I always wake with a headache.
> And this is purely from a "self" point of view.
> I have been an ICU nurse for 16 years, we've always been busy, but I have never, ever known anything like this. We are ALL mentally and physically exhausted. We're all very stressed. We don't have time to decompress, as it's just onto another shift and more of the same.
> If you're still a sceptic, work with me. Watch your patients struggle to breath, they get exhausted and breathless, even when they are just eating or drinking or moving in bed. Watch their oxygen levels drop. Watch them, in turn, slowly get worse and worse and over the course of a week or more, see them get more and more terrified as they watch others around them end up getting intubated and dying. Then listen to them say to you, "It's going to be me next, isn't it?" And it was them, and they did die.
> See a woman on 100% oxygen, so there is no where to go, so you have to intubate her, but before you do, she asks you to ring her husband and "tell him I love him". You ring him, and he says, "Tell her I love her, and these have been the best 20 years of my life." And, somehow, you have to keep composed, you have to tell her without showing the pain in yours eyes, when all you want to do is go into a cupboard and cry.
> Try to explain to the young lad with learning disabilities that he's "going to have a little sleep", and he says, "Can I come to your house for Christmas dinner, nurse?" and few days later, he's dead.
> You feel like an executioner.
> 
> The sickness rate at work is so high. Some of it from Covid, a lot of it is from young nurses, and some older, who cannot mentally cope any more. A nurse I know tried to commit suicide. Someone told me her friend, a pregnant nurse, was on her own with her patients and no-one came to relieve her, so she had to have a piss in the sluice in a bucket. Of course, these are extreme cases, but it happened.
> In some ways, it's getting "easier", of course this is relative, we have learned how things can be done better. But it's amazing how long you can manage run on empty, how you get used to be at a certain stress level, constantly. We normally look after ICU patients 1:1 as they are horrendously unwell. Now, we're looking after two, sometimes more.
> There are photos of some of the nurses on the wall pre-Covid. We looked happy, we looked well. I look at myself and others and we look so much older.
> 
> This is nothing like 'flu.
> 
> If any one starts ranting, because they believe they are an "expert", I will just be leaving the thread. I can't cope with anti-vaxxers and Covid sceptics, it's too stressful.
> 
> We've had this for 11 months now.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but this is the reason I'm getting the vaccine. I'm quite fit and well, but my OH is not, nor are many others.
> The "vulnerable" people most at risk are often simply middle-aged men over 50, a bit obese with diabetes. Or older people over 70 with no past medical history. Asthmatics, COPD, auto-immune diseases, so many things.
> These are people's mums, husbands, daughters, sons, friends.
> I don't want to be the direct cause of someone else's death or severe sickness and long covid.


Liked as a form of Thanks, not for the horrors you and your colleagues have to endure.


----------



## Linda Weasel




----------



## MilleD

LinznMilly said:


> My only concern is how quickly it's reached us


It's more an example of how quickly experts can get things done if they collaborate and, more importantly, *money is no object.*


----------



## Siskin

@Jackie C, I liked your post as in I support you right down to the very ground. You and your colleagues have just been wonderful during this time and helped to save this country from total collapse.
I'm definitely going to have the vaccine, don't care which one as I want to continue to enjoy what's left of my life as much as possible. Husband and I should be in the fourth group so hopefully it might even be as early as February which would be great.

My son who has always been taken in by conspiracy theorists 
, is saying he and his girlfriend won't have the vaccine as he's convinced it's all a government plot to control us. I've told him in that case he doesn't get to see us as he could be spreading infection not only to us but anyone else he gets near. What's even more ridiculous is his girlfriend has a condition that has reduced her immune system, should she get covid then she would most likely die. I often have to put the phone down on him when he starts going on and on about the vaccine, he's driving me up the wall.


----------



## Siskin

MilleD said:


> It's more an example of how quickly experts can get things done if they collaborate and, more importantly, *money is no object.*


Scientists have been working on vaccines for years to combat the various covid diseases, sars and flu are covid strains, so they have a good base of knowledge and previous experiments to work from. It really has just been tweaking their work to find the vaccine rather then having to start from the very beginning.
Apparently it would be possible to develop new vaccines far more quicker then they do normally if they had plenty of money, all scientists worked together and unlimited people to test vaccines on. This is precisely what happened this year, hence why it appears to have been developed so quickly.


----------



## Sairy

I must admit that I was quite suprised by the figures on the poll done by Good Morning Britain. 43% of people saying they would not have the vaccine is a large proportion of people. There is so much scaremongering on social media which I think is really irresponsible. Granted, the poll is just one poll, but given that Good Morning Britain have been encouraging people to get the vaccine I was very surprised by this result.

Personally, I am statistically very low risk if I get the virus, however I will take the vaccine with others in mind. In particular, my mum is high risk, and my wife has an autoimmune disease so is at increased risk if she gets the virus. Anything that I can do to help get some sense of normality back into our lives.


----------



## MilleD

Sairy said:


> Personally, I am statistically very low risk if I get the virus, however I will take the vaccine with others in mind. In particular, my mum is high risk, and my wife has an autoimmune disease so is at increased risk if she gets the virus. Anything that I can do to help get some sense of normality back into our lives.


On this point, has anyone heard any expert answer the question "if you are vaccinated, can you still be infected and pass it on?".

I've heard it swerved by several people, but not the actual answer.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Yes, definitely and ASAP.

My husband is shielding, so on List 4 and it will be a huge relief to get him some protection.

I'm on List 6 and the sooner the better for me too, to add to his protection.

@Jackie C

Your post actually moved me to tears 

It should maybe be shared (anonymously, from an ICU nurse, maybe) to cast any doubts from naysayers and those with cavalier attitudes of the seriousness of these times.

THANK YOU from the bottom of my heart for all that you and your amazing colleagues have done (and continue to do) for all of us!


----------



## SbanR

@Jackie C I " liked" your post mainly to thank you, and your colleagues.
Xx


----------



## Dave S

Jackie C, I will not put a like on your post, I feel there should be a "Thanks" button which would be more appropriate.
I have to say that there are many negative people and conspiracy theories regarding the vaccine and I wish they these people could see your world and what you all have to do. You, and your colleagues nationwide are all heroes and I include the ancillary staff as well in that. THANK YOU.

I will be having the vaccine when it is offered to me, whichever version that is. I want to look after myself and also my sons, partners and grandchildren. For the first time, this year I have also had the flu jab just in case. Can't be dealing with all the negative people in my life.

Unfortunately I do not know what "tier" or what ever it is called that I am in but I would prefer that all front line NHS, Police and Fire service, care workers and ancillary staff have the vaccine first then vulnerable people. When that is in progress perhaps 20 year + people who keep the country working, finally working to people my age - mid sixties, good health and retired. 

Just hope that there is not another lock down in the new year and if London goes into tier 3 next week that it is not too long in it.


----------



## ForestWomble

I clicked undecided as I have had some nasty reactions to the flu vaccine and I do have allergies so need to know a bit more first.


----------



## MilleD

Dave S said:


> Unfortunately I do not know what "tier" or what ever it is called that I am in but I would prefer that all front line NHS, Police and Fire service, care workers and ancillary staff have the vaccine first then vulnerable people. When that is in progress perhaps 20 year + people who keep the country working, finally working to people my age - mid sixties, good health and retired.


This is the current priority list:










Edit to add - they mention first responders and the like when talking about the next phase.


----------



## SbanR

MilleD said:


> On this point, has anyone heard any expert answer the question "if you are vaccinated, can you still be infected and pass it on?".
> 
> I've heard it swerved by several people, but not the actual answer.


I heard an answer to this, I think from Dr. Xand on Good Morning Britain.

Once vaccinated, you'll be protected but *could* pass it on if you're harbouring the virus in your nose


----------



## Gemmaa

If it means precedented times coming back, then hook it to my veins!

Would be nice not to feel like my heart has stopped everytime someone coughs or clears their throat near me :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Boxer123

Siskin said:


> @Jackie C, I liked your post as in I support you right down to the very ground. You and your colleagues have just been wonderful during this time and helped to save this country from total collapse.
> I'm definitely going to have the vaccine, don't care which one as I want to continue to enjoy what's left of my life as much as possible. Husband and I should be in the fourth group so hopefully it might even be as early as February which would be great.
> 
> My son who has always been taken in by conspiracy theorists
> , is saying he and his girlfriend won't have the vaccine as he's convinced it's all a government plot to control us. I've told him in that case he doesn't get to see us as he could be spreading infection not only to us but anyone else he gets near. What's even more ridiculous is his girlfriend has a condition that has reduced her immune system, should she get covid then she would most likely die. I often have to put the phone down on him when he starts going on and on about the vaccine, he's driving me up the wall.


My younger sister is the same it's really been quite dividing. I'm made to feel guilty for not seeing anyone when I'm simply following the rules.

@Jackie C thank you for your insightful post you and your colleagues are amazing. I am so grateful.


----------



## ebonycat

Yes, most definitely yes.

I've recently (5months) been diagnosed with a lung disease.
I was in hospital for two weeks in May, another two weeks in June.
I'm now under Brompton hospital in London as well as my local hospital.
I'm still on home oxygen but after a long/high course of steroids I can now breathe a bit easier.
I've now (last weekend) started a immunosuppressant drug, which again is a very high dose, which I'm going to have to be on for at least two years, maybe lifelong.
I'm still on a low dose of steroids which hopefully I can reduce in a months time, as long as this new drug is working.
I'm in group 4 & clinically, extremely vulnerable.

Up until the end of December last year I was fit & healthy. I have never smoked, nor do I drink.
Yet here I'am with a lung disease & having to rely on oxygen to breathe.

Every time I leave my house (I live alone), to walk the dog, go to the supermarket. I'm constantly terrified I'm going to catch it.
I avoid people as much as I possibly can.

Am I scared about the vaccine, honestly I've not thought about it because I'm more scared of dying of Covid.

As I said I was in hospital for two weeks both in May & in June.
As I was in hospital with respiratory issues with no firm diagnosis at the time, only knowing that I didn't have Covid, I was still scared, scared my tests had somehow made a mistake & that I actually had Covid, scared of catching it.
The nurses I saw were working their butts off.

@Jackie C I 'liked' your post to say Thank you, Thank you for everything you've done & are still doing.

Sorry for the essay 

Edit to change my group to 4 not 6, thank you @Lurcherlad


----------



## DolomiTTe

Having just turned 50, I'm at the bottom of the list, but will definitely be having it when offered. All my family have said the same, but when discussing it at work, everyone I've asked has said no!


----------



## MilleD

DolomiTTe said:


> Having just turned 50, I'm at the bottom of the list, but will definitely be having it when offered. All my family have said the same, but when discussing it at work, everyone I've asked has said no!


At least you're on the list, anyone below 50 isn't!


----------



## Dave S

Thanks for the list MillieD, seems that the "younger" workers are a low priority but are perhaps the most mobile. Shame that as they are the ones that boost the economy.
Hopefully there will be enough vaccine to complete the task in a relatively short space of time.


----------



## Lurcherlad

ebonycat said:


> Yes, most definitely yes.
> 
> I've recently (5months) been diagnosed with a lung disease.
> I was in hospital for two weeks in May, another two weeks in June.
> I'm now under Brompton hospital in London as well as my local hospital.
> I'm still on home oxygen but after a long/high course of steroids I can now breathe a bit easier.
> I've now (last weekend) started a immunosuppressant drug, which again is a very high dose, which I'm going to have to be on for at least two years, maybe lifelong.
> I'm still on a low dose of steroids which hopefully I can reduce in a months time, as long as this new drug is working.
> I'm in group 6 & clinically, extremely vulnerable.
> 
> Up until the end of December last year I was fit & healthy. I have never smoked, nor do I drink.
> Yet here I'am with a lung disease & having to rely on oxygen to breathe.
> 
> Every time I leave my house (I live alone), to walk the dog, go to the supermarket. I'm constantly terrified I'm going to catch it.
> I avoid people as much as I possibly can.
> 
> Am I scared about the vaccine, honestly I've not thought about it because I'm more scared of dying of Covid.
> 
> As I said I was in hospital for two weeks both in May & in June.
> As I was in hospital with respiratory issues with no firm diagnosis at the time, only knowing that I didn't have Covid, I was still scared, scared my tests had somehow made a mistake & that I actually had Covid, scared of catching it.
> The nurses I saw were working their butts off.
> 
> @Jackie C I 'liked' your post to say Thank you, Thank you for everything you've done & are still doing.
> 
> Sorry for the essay


Why aren't you in Group 4?


----------



## ebonycat

Lurcherlad said:


> Why aren't you in Group 4?


Oops you're right, just re-read the list. I'll be in group 4.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Jackie C. Your post is extremely moving. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for all you do. 

I voted yes. Had my doubts, initially, thought thalidomide etc.but I’ve heard a couple of things recently that make sense, reassure me and install rational thinking over covid panic.

The amount of money thrown into the research of the vaccine is the reason it’s progressed so quickly. Normally funding is limited, progress is slow and often on a stop start basis.
New medicines are tested far more rigorously than years ago. Aspirin wouldn’t pass today but has lots of positive attributes. 

Thinking about it every medicine, over the counter, prescription etc. comes with a list of possible side effects that I never read unless I experience something. Then it’s just to put my mind at rest.

No doubt those points can be argued but make sense to me.


----------



## catz4m8z

I def would get the vaccine, it doesnt seem to be any more dangerous then any other vaccine we have out there and the benefits far and away outweigh any risks. Not sure when though, my hospital was one of those not to get the vaccine with everybody else (either its because all the staff is off sick with covid and nobody is around to give it or they dont trust us numpties with our ridonkulous high infection rates to behave sensibly and turn up to appointments!LOL:Hilarious).

and hang in there @Jackie C , it cant last forever! I understand where you are coming from though...Ive been nursing for over 22 yrs and have never known anything like this last year.


----------



## LinznMilly

MilleD said:


> This is the current priority list:
> 
> View attachment 456937
> 
> 
> Edit to add - they mention first responders and the like when talking about the next phase.


That's really helpful. I'm in Band/Group 6.

I've voted Yes, as by the time it gets round to me, we'll know a lot more about the vaccines.

Probably won't get the Pfizer (sp?) Though.


----------



## Arny

Not if I can help it, I have a phobia of needles.
Luckily for me I'm not on any list let alone the bottom of it.


----------



## MilleD

Arny said:


> Not if I can help it, I have a phobia of needles.
> Luckily for me I'm not on any list let alone the bottom of it.


You will be, just after the people specified. Sorry.


----------



## Kittynanna

Jackie.....I have liked your post because I agree and support you.

I too want to thank you for all you do and that of your colleagues......thank you.


----------



## Sairy

Arny said:


> Not if I can help it, I have a phobia of needles.
> Luckily for me I'm not on any list let alone the bottom of it.


Would you consider/have you considered getting some help with your phobia? Just thinking that sometimes injections are pretty unavoidable and if this is your only reason for not having the vaccine it seems a shame for you to miss out due to a phobia. I'm sure there must be therapy you can have, like other phobias.


----------



## Ringypie

I’m currently in group 4. If I can have it (I’m not sure with the treatment I’ve been having), then the sooner the better. 
I’ve had to shield since September when my treatment started and it’s been hell. I wouldn’t want anyone to have to go through this in the future, having to shut yourself away from friends and family right when you need hugs and support.


----------



## Arny

MilleD said:


> You will be, just after the people specified. Sorry.


What I meant was the current list of the older age groups and vulnerable. I'm nowhere near either.


Sairy said:


> Would you consider/have you considered getting some help with your phobia? Just thinking that sometimes injections are pretty unavoidable and if this is your only reason for not having the vaccine it seems a shame for you to miss out due to a phobia. I'm sure there must be therapy you can have, like other phobias.


I haven't purely because it doesn't affect my day to day life currently, well apart from the 50 times its shown on the news now.
My family have said (jokingly of course) I need to get ill so I get poked and prodded and therefore used to it.
I dread the day I ever need blood taking.
My dad is a retired pharmacologist so I'm certainly not bothered about any other aspects of the vaccine. They just need to put it in pill form


----------



## DolomiTTe

MilleD said:


> At least you're on the list, anyone below 50 isn't!


I know, I'm lucky. My husband also wants the vaccine, but he's only 46, so isn't on the list. With a bit of luck, everyone will eventually be offered it, hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## Sairy

Ringypie said:


> I'm currently in group 4. If I can have it (I'm not sure with the treatment I've been having), then the sooner the better.
> I've had to shield since September when my treatment started and it's been hell. I wouldn't want anyone to have to go through this in the future, having to shut yourself away from friends and family right when you need hugs and support.


Big hugs to you. Sorry that you have been having a rough time. I hope that Flint is looking after you. X


----------



## MollySmith

Yes. I know one of the team who worked on it, barely spoken to her as she’s worked all hours as have her colleagues. Absolutely I will. I’ll be proud to for her and to keep everyone safe.


----------



## MollySmith

Jackie C said:


> I voted "Yes".
> I will get it quick soon as I work on Intensive Care, so I'm always putting myself at high risk. My OH is also shielding as he's vulnerable, so I am wanting to protect him as well. He'll get it soon, but I'm likely to get it before him due to my work.
> 
> At first, I didn't know whether to reply on this topic or not. I get VERY angry with the anti-vax people, and the people who think "it's just flu", or say, "I've had it and I was okay, therefore....." And think they know more than multiple specialists, virologists and scientists with decades and decades of study and experience. It's not just about YOU, it's about those vulnerable people around you.
> 
> I want these people to work with me for just one shift in a Covid area.
> 12 hours in full PPE. Or if you think "It's only 'flu", you can wear nothing. Not one part of your skin is showing, apart from your eyes and ears. Plastic gowns, which make you sweat in an already physical job. Tight mask, so your face is like this:
> (This is my face)
> View attachment 456920
> 
> 
> You can't just go and get a drink, you have to wait until someone comes to look after your patients for you. At the end of a shift, I am always dehydrated and exhausted. The next day, I always wake with a headache.
> And this is purely from a "self" point of view.
> I have been an ICU nurse for 16 years, we've always been busy, but I have never, ever known anything like this. We are ALL mentally and physically exhausted. We're all very stressed. We don't have time to decompress, as it's just onto another shift and more of the same.
> If you're still a sceptic, work with me. Watch your patients struggle to breath, they get exhausted and breathless, even when they are just eating or drinking or moving in bed. Watch their oxygen levels drop. Watch them, in turn, slowly get worse and worse and over the course of a week or more, see them get more and more terrified as they watch others around them end up getting intubated and dying. Then listen to them say to you, "It's going to be me next, isn't it?" And it was them, and they did die.
> See a woman on 100% oxygen, so there is no where to go, so you have to intubate her, but before you do, she asks you to ring her husband and "tell him I love him". You ring him, and he says, "Tell her I love her, and these have been the best 20 years of my life." And, somehow, you have to keep composed, you have to tell her without showing the pain in yours eyes, when all you want to do is go into a cupboard and cry.
> Try to explain to the young lad with learning disabilities that he's "going to have a little sleep", and he says, "Can I come to your house for Christmas dinner, nurse?" and few days later, he's dead.
> You feel like an executioner.
> 
> The sickness rate at work is so high. Some of it from Covid, a lot of it is from young nurses, and some older, who cannot mentally cope any more. A nurse I know tried to commit suicide. Someone told me her friend, a pregnant nurse, was on her own with her patients and no-one came to relieve her, so she had to have a piss in the sluice in a bucket. Of course, these are extreme cases, but it happened.
> In some ways, it's getting "easier", of course this is relative, we have learned how things can be done better. But it's amazing how long you can manage run on empty, how you get used to be at a certain stress level, constantly. We normally look after ICU patients 1:1 as they are horrendously unwell. Now, we're looking after two, sometimes more.
> There are photos of some of the nurses on the wall pre-Covid. We looked happy, we looked well. I look at myself and others and we look so much older.
> 
> This is nothing like 'flu.
> 
> If any one starts ranting, because they believe they are an "expert", I will just be leaving the thread. I can't cope with anti-vaxxers and Covid sceptics, it's too stressful.
> 
> We've had this for 11 months now.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but this is the reason I'm getting the vaccine. I'm quite fit and well, but my OH is not, nor are many others.
> The "vulnerable" people most at risk are often simply middle-aged men over 50, a bit obese with diabetes. Or older people over 70 with no past medical history. Asthmatics, COPD, auto-immune diseases, so many things.
> These are people's mums, husbands, daughters, sons, friends.
> I don't want to be the direct cause of someone else's death or severe sickness and long covid.


Thank you for all you do. I wish I could share this.


----------



## stuaz

I chose “no”, but it’s more the fact I won’t rush out and get one. If I am in the gps office for something, then maybe I would but I won’t be making a special trip for it.


----------



## Guest

I have selected yes because yes I will have the vaccine, we all need to do our bit to get through this and get back to some form of normality. If it helps protect me from catching it brilliant. I am not being selfish saying that but we should all be thinking this and the sooner everyone gets one form of these vaccines the sooner we can all get on with life even if it means having a booster each year.

Don't listen to the anti vaxxers or the fake stuff knocking about protect yourself and let's protect each other.


----------



## Guest

Oh I would be in priority list 6


----------



## kittih

Definitely yes. I won't have seen any of my family or hugged (or even physically touched) my other half (or anyone else) for well over a year by the time I am eligible for the vaccine next year. The vaccine means those things might be possible again.

I have no concerns about the vaccine. The speed of production is the cumulation of all the background research and work that has been ongoing since SARS and MERS and before, the unlimited budget and collaboration of a large number or scientists and other specialists who would normally be restricted by at least a degree of red tape and competing priorities. Not to mention that the regulatory bodies are prioritising the validation and testing and instigating new protocols to speed up the normally slow processes.

All medications including vaccines have side effects. It's about balancing the risk of those side effects against the risk of the disease. I will happily take a short fever, headache,muscle aches and a sore arm for a couple of days over the potential for death or long covid. Yes the long term effects of the vaccines are unknown though the scientists will have a fairly good idea from their understanding of diseases and vaccine components. The long-term effects of covid infection either asymptomatic or symptomatic are also unknown and given the systemic effects on the bodies organs that have been recorded my personal view is I would rather have the minor discomfort if the vaccine.

Of course the vaccine isn't right for everyone and anyone with underlying conditions or concerns should be discussing things with their doctor before having it.


----------



## Jackie C

A few people at work have had it over the last day or two. They are prioritising staff over 50 and the vulnerable, which I think is the right thing to do.
They've had the Pfizer one (the one you have to keep cold).
I can only speak about the people I have spoken to, but the general feed back has been that it hurts a bit more than the regular flu jab because it's cold, and your arm aches for a day afterwards. You have to have the second dose 3 weeks later, but not one single person has said they wouldn't get the second.
I've not personally heard anyone complain of any other side-effect, but they are monitoring people quite closely.


----------



## Jackie C

Thank you for the kind words, everyone, BTW. x


----------



## cheekyscrip

If I am offered I will, as I would not like to be someone who can pass it on a vulnerable person.

Some people can’t have the vaccine and depend on us all.


----------



## willa

I will, if / when I get offered it. I’m wwaaayyyyy down the priority list


----------



## SusieRainbow

Jackie C said:


> Thank you for the kind words, everyone, BTW. x


I didn't post on the thread yesterday but want to add my gratitude and admiration for you and others working alongside you in these difficult times.
I worked during my training over a severe flu epdemic, it was horrendous.In one day we lost 5 patients ,then had to pick ourselves up and start again next day. The difference being that it didn't carry on for the best part of a year.
God Bless you Jackie and your colleagues, and give you the strength to continue.


----------



## Boxerluver30

Yes I will. I am also sick of it all now and this vaccine really has given me hope that there is light at the end of the tunnel. I'm an NHS worker however we aren't frontline so no idea when it will be offered to us. I definitely want the vulnerable people I work with and friends/family to get it first.

@Jackie C another belated thank you from me


----------



## Jobeth

My brother-in-law works in ICU and has had the first injection. My sister works in NICU and hasn’t been offered it yet.


----------



## Jackie C

Jobeth said:


> My brother-in-law works in ICU and has had the first injection. My sister works in NICU and hasn't been offered it yet.


I haven't had it offered, yet. I'm wanting it as my OH is vulnerable, but he's No 6 on the list.


----------



## Jobeth

Jackie C said:


> I haven't had it offered, yet. I'm wanting it as my OH is vulnerable, but he's No 6 on the list.


I hope you don't have to wait too long.


----------



## mrs phas

Have I missed something?
What is this list everyone talks of?

@Jackie C more thank yous flying towards you x


----------



## Siskin

mrs phas said:


> Have I missed something?
> What is this list everyone talks of?
> 
> @Jackie C more thank yous flying towards you x


This one that @MilleD posted on the first of this thread


----------



## FletchNo1

I won't be getting it. Not because I'm anti vaccination. But because I don't take any kind of medicine unless it's absolutely necessary. Same reason I wouldn't take a flu vaccine.


----------



## Calvine

Apologies if someone already posted this, but is this vaccine a ''one off'' or will it be an annual thing like a flu jab - and will it change each year as flu jab supposedly does to treat possible different strains of the virus?


----------



## MilleD

Siskin said:


> This one that @MilleD posted on the first of this thread
> 
> View attachment 457142


I assume I'm blocked


----------



## LittleEms

I will 100% when it's available to me. I am not on the priority list (at the moment but I may have an undiagnosed autoimmune disease) so I'll take it when it comes.

My grandpa is getting it tomorrow. He is nervous but at the same time will be relived to know he won't have to keep himself locked inside as he lives alone since my Nan passed earlier this year. It will be nice to know I won't put him at risk by saying hello anymore - I can't bear to not visit as he gets lonely now.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

I will have it when I`m invited, I would love my mum to have it and although she is on list two they will need to vaccinate at home. I doubt due to logistics they will be able to offer the current vaccine to individuals in their own homes.


----------



## kittih

Calvine said:


> Apologies if someone already posted this, but is this vaccine a ''one off'' or will it be an annual thing like a flu jab - and will it change each year as flu jab supposedly does to treat possible different strains of the virus?


In answer to your first question, they don't know. It depends on how long people retain antibodies and if the virus changes significantly over time.

That said in answer to your second question the influenza virus is different to the Corona virus in that it has four different types (A-D) of which 3 infect humans.

Additionally there are two type of glycoproteins on the surface of the virus which are used to gain entry to human cells, haemagglutinin (H) and neuromindase (N). In type A flu for example there are 18 versions of H and 11 version of N and they can be combined in lots of different ways. That means there are a large number of different possible variations of flu virus. eg H1N1 swine flu, H5N8 bird flu.

The scientists review the viruses most prevalent that year and make a vaccine to reflect the most likely virus variants we will see.

Corona virus has been shown to have a slower mutation rate than for example flu. It doesn't have neuraminidase and haemagglutinin but instead has an S protein (spike protein).

Very occasionally mutations might change the spike protein it uses to enter cells but most mutations will make no difference to how infectious the virus is or whether the shape of the spike changes significantly enough so that the vaccine won't work. If these changes stay slow and there is little if any changes to the spike then there won't be a need to keep recreating a new vaccine. The good news is that if we do need to the existing technology means it will be possible to rapidly sequence the new mutation and create an updated vaccine


----------



## MollySmith

I urge you to watch this documentary from BBC Panorama which are interviews with the Oxford team and Cambridge's Astra Zeneca and the volunteers behind the vaccine trials and tests. I'm only 30 mins in and awestruck. It is reassuring and compelling. 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006t14n


----------



## SusieRainbow

It looks as if I won't be allowed it due to allergies despite being in group 4. Personally I'd rather risk a reaction to the vaccine than get Covid but I doubt I'll get a choice.


----------



## Siskin

MollySmith said:


> I urge you to watch this documentary from BBC Panorama which are interviews with the Oxford team and Cambridge's Astra Zeneca and the volunteers behind the vaccine trials and tests. I'm only 30 mins in and awestruck. It is reassuring and compelling.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006t14n


I plan to watch this on iplayer, I watched the hospital program that's been running on bbc2 for several weeks. They have been following London hospitals as they deal with the second wave and rising numbers whilst still trying to do routine and cancer ops. I really don't know how the staff cope, amazing people.


----------



## MollySmith

Siskin said:


> I plan to watch this on iplayer, I watched the hospital program that's been running on bbc2 for several weeks. They have been following London hospitals as they deal with the second wave and rising numbers whilst still trying to do routine and cancer ops. I really don't know how the staff cope, amazing people.


I haven't watched Hospital but heard it's been very moving.

The teams behind the vaccine are amazing. I had no idea that they've been prepared for this for years, how they've been personally affected by fake news, and the hours. But it also explains each step so people can decide based on the information from the team not the Daily Wail or Twitter. They did talk about anti vaccine and had some helpful advice.


----------



## WillowT

Yes I will. I will also be vaccinating the public and my colleagues. I am off work at the moment as I have just recently had to undergo surgery for a missed miscarriage. It has been very difficult for me as this is my third loss in a row. I see this as a positive thing that I can do to help others but to also help myself.


----------



## LinznMilly

WillowT said:


> New Yes I will. I will also be vaccinating the public and my colleagues.





WillowT said:


> I see this as a positive thing that I can do to help others but to also help myself.


"Liked for these two quotes.

So sorry for your losses.


----------



## WillowT

LinznMilly said:


> "Liked for these two quotes.
> 
> So sorry for your losses.


Thank you


----------



## LinznMilly

I watched the Panorama documentary on the Oxford vaccine. If I can be vaccinated, I'll be getting it.


----------



## HarlequinCat

There is a calculator you can use to see when you are likely to get one. This though is based on 1000000 being vaccinated a week, and so far this week only 134000 have been.

https://www.omnicalculator.com/health/vaccine-queue-uk

Interesting though. By this I can expect one between June and September. My mum between january-february


----------



## O2.0

This has been making the rounds on FB


----------



## Sairy

HarlequinCat said:


> There is a calculator you can use to see when you are likely to get one. This though is based on 1000000 being vaccinated a week, and so far this week only 134000 have been.
> 
> https://www.omnicalculator.com/health/vaccine-queue-uk
> 
> Interesting though. By this I can expect one between June and September. My mum between january-february


Just tried it. I'm also between June-September.


----------



## Siskin

Mine and my husband should be between 28th January to 24th February. Yippee


----------



## Sairy

O2.0 said:


> This has been making the rounds on FB


So true!


----------



## 3dogs2cats

HarlequinCat said:


> There is a calculator you can use to see when you are likely to get one. This though is based on 1000000 being vaccinated a week, and so far this week only 134000 have been.
> 
> https://www.omnicalculator.com/health/vaccine-queue-uk
> 
> Interesting though. By this I can expect one between June and September. My mum between january-february


 According to the government 137897 people have vaccinated in a week so changing the vaccinated per week from 1000000 to 137987 I go from sometime next year to sometime in 2024! Mum if we were vaccinating at a rate of 1000000 should be get hers sometime between next week and mid January. With the rate of 137897 she should be vaccinated between middle of January `21 and end of July `21. I`m sticking with the 1000000 schedule


----------



## Lurcherlad

I suspect it will speed up as the logistics and procedures get more streamlined and familiar.

It was never going to be easy or swift given the enormity of the task.


----------



## HarlequinCat

3dogs2cats said:


> According to the government 137897 people have vaccinated in a week so changing the vaccinated per week from 1000000 to 137987 I go from sometime next year to sometime in 2024! Mum if we were vaccinating at a rate of 1000000 should be get hers sometime between next week and mid January. With the rate of 137897 she should be vaccinated between middle of January `21 and end of July `21. I`m sticking with the 1000000 schedule


Yup I'm hoping they pick the speed up a bit!


----------



## HarlequinCat

Lurcherlad said:


> I suspect it will speed up as the logistics and procedures get more streamlined and familiar.
> 
> It was never going to be easy or swift given the enormity of the task.


The numbers involved are mind boggling! There are 27-38 million in front of me. Thats a lot to organise. Once more places are up and running it should become quicker. Theres only a few here at the moment that are doing it and that limits the number that can be done


----------



## 3dogs2cats

HarlequinCat said:


> Yup I'm hoping they pick the speed up a bit!


 It will, its in our economic interested to get the country back to normal asap.


----------



## MollySmith

WillowT said:


> Yes I will. I will also be vaccinating the public and my colleagues. I am off work at the moment as I have just recently had to undergo surgery for a missed miscarriage. It has been very difficult for me as this is my third loss in a row. I see this as a positive thing that I can do to help others but to also help myself.


I am so very sorry for your loss @WillowT. I've been though miscarriages too and it's so painful. Gentle hugs x


----------



## margy

I've been in contact with 5 clients who had the virus. I'm a carer and feel very fortunate that I didn't catch it. I would certainly have the vaccine when I receive the invitation.


----------



## Jackie C

They reckon I'll get mine *22/12/2020* and *18/01/2021*. Personally, as I work in ICU and directly exposed (it didn't ask specifically where I work), I think I might get it earlier in the predicted dates, rather than later.


----------



## Dave S

Jackie C said:


> They reckon I'll get mine *22/12/2020* and *18/01/2021*. Personally, as I work in ICU and directly exposed (it didn't ask specifically where I work), I think I might get it earlier in the predicted dates, rather than later.


For you I hope you get it very soon. I have already said we need to look after people such as you who do a really good job looking after us all for little recognition.


----------



## Siskin

Dave S said:


> For you I hope you get it very soon. I have already said we need to look after people such as you who do a really good job looking after us all for little recognition.


In full agreement with you, people like @Jackie C needed to be first in the queue


----------



## Bisbow

I have just had a phone call asking me if I would like to have my first jab on Sunday

You bet I would

I will be there with my bar arm waving in the breeze ready to accept the needle with relish

I will get mine before my daughter who is a district nurse and deserves it more than me


----------



## Siskin

Bisbow said:


> I have just had a phone call asking me if I would like to have my first jab on Sunday
> 
> You bet I would
> 
> I will be there with my bar arm waving in the breeze ready to accept the needle with relish


Great news. Tell us how it goes


----------



## Bisbow

Just had my first jab

The Dr asked lots of questions about my health etc. Told me what to expect if there is any reaction
Gave me the vaccine, quite painless

Then I had to sit and wait for 15 mins to make sure I did not react to it and then came home

No reaction so far but it wa only an hour ago

Fingers crossed there is none


----------



## Jackie C

Dave S said:


> For you I hope you get it very soon. I have already said we need to look after people such as you who do a really good job looking after us all for little recognition.


The organisers don't know their arse from their elbow, quite frankly. There is no transparency. They have vaccinated all the men over 50 on our unit, yet one of our oldest nurses is 62 and hasn't even been offered it yet! She kicked off yesterday about it.


----------



## Sairy

Jackie C said:


> The organisers don't know their arse from their elbow, quite frankly. There is no transparency. They have vaccinated all the men over 50 on our unit, yet one of our oldest nurses is 62 and hasn't even been offered it yet! She kicked off yesterday about it.


It does seem a bit strange. My OH's aunt works in a care home and neither she nor any of the residents have even heard anything regarding when they will get the vaccine.


----------



## Jesthar

I'm waaaaay down the list, but a medical professional friend of mine posted this on FB the other day:

Them: Hmm, a new vaccine? OK, let's see if those medical professionals will take it first, eh?
Us:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10164408909405697



(video is 9 seconds long and involves a dog!  )


----------



## Bisbow

I agree the medical people and care homes should have it first, including my daughter but I was not going to refuse it when it was offered to me
Sorry if me having it has upset some people


----------



## Jesthar

Bisbow said:


> I agree the medical people and care homes should have it first, including my daughter but I was not going to refuse it when it was offered to me
> Sorry if me having it has upset some people


No upset here. You get offered it, take it! Not your fault this government would find it challenging to organise an orgy in a brothel...


----------



## Bisbow

Jesthar said:


> No upset here. You get offered it, take it! Not your fault this government would find it challenging to organise an orgy in a brothel...


Thank you


----------



## Kittynanna

The organisation seems a bit off I agree, my husband works in a Care home and knows lots of other carers in other local homes...none have heard anything about when they or their residents are likely to receive the vaccine.

The information we were told about carers and residents getting jabs first is not happening!!

He has a test every week and normally gets results in few days, had test Wednesday as usual and still not had results nor have colleagues, so things seem to be getting worse.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lets face it the government haven't got anything right so far, so they aren't going to get this right either they are just talk all the time and do nothing.


----------



## daveos

Happy Paws2 said:


> Lets face it the government haven't got anything right so far, so they aren't going to get this right either they are just talk all the time and do nothing.


Im no fan of this government but do you think anybody could do any better, What we need is a proper lockdown after Christmas no exception bring in martial law if needed and get a massive vaccine roll out it would not be popular but it is what is needed army on the streets curfew all that then I bet the virus would decrease rapidly, But no British prime minister conservative labour lib dem would do this I have no faith in any of them.


----------



## Happy Paws2

daveos said:


> Im no fan of this government but do you think anybody could do any better, What we need is a proper lockdown after Christmas no exception bring in martial law if needed and get a massive vaccine roll out it would not be popular but it is what is needed army on the streets curfew all that then I bet the virus would decrease rapidly, But no British prime minister conservative labour lib dem would do this I have no faith in any of them.


Yes you are right .....TOTAL Lockdown is needed BJ get your BIG boy pants on and do it.


----------



## Magyarmum

daveos said:


> Im no fan of this government but do you think anybody could do any better, What we need is a proper lockdown after Christmas no exception bring in martial law if needed and get a massive vaccine roll out it would not be popular but it is what is needed army on the streets curfew all that then I bet the virus would decrease rapidly, But no British prime minister conservative labour lib dem would do this I have no faith in any of them.


We've had a curfew from 8pm to 5am for weeks now and supermarkets have to close at 7pm. Mask wearing is mandatory and the police can fine you if you don't wear it correctly.and if too many people form a crowd. People in quarantine are confined to their house and are checked daily by the police It might all sound draconian but it's beginning to pay off because the rate of new infections are going down and we still have spare capacity in our hospitals.

We've just been told the 8pm to 5am curfew will be lifted but only for Christmas Eve which is the equivalent of Christmas Day in the UK. But no more than 10 people in each house not including children under the age of 14.


----------



## SusieRainbow

This thread seems to be merging into the Coronavirus one,can we keep it on topic ? I for one am becoming confused and bewildered.:Bag


----------



## Magyarmum

SusieRainbow said:


> This thread seems to be merging into the Coronavirus one,can we keep it on topic ? I for one am becoming confused and bewildered.:Bag


I only noticed it was the vaccine thread after I'd replied Sorry!


----------



## Jackie C

Jesthar said:


> I'm waaaaay down the list, but a medical professional friend of mine posted this on FB the other day:
> 
> Them: Hmm, a new vaccine? OK, let's see if those medical professionals will take it first, eh?
> Us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10164408909405697
> 
> 
> 
> (video is 9 seconds long and involves a dog!  )


LOL! Shared it!



Bisbow said:


> I agree the medical people and care homes should have it first, including my daughter but I was not going to refuse it when it was offered to me
> Sorry if me having it has upset some people


Not upset. If you're offered it, take it! I only want it sooner rather than later because my OH is shielding and I don't want to pass it on to him. I'd rather he get it offered first.


----------



## Jackie C

SusieRainbow said:


> This thread seems to be merging into the Coronavirus one,can we keep it on topic ? I for one am becoming confused and bewildered.:Bag


Yes. I wish to stay on topic, I don't want a political rant starting or BS from arm-chair "experts" (not that I know if there is any on here, as I've avoided the topic). I've avoided the Covid topic as I get too angry about the cynics and it's too stressful. I face covid at work everyday, and I need to decompress, so try to avoid the topic on my days off. 
The vaccine thread, however, makes me hopeful.


----------



## catz4m8z

Still waiting to hear about getting the vaccine here, its my occupational health dept who will be organizing it and TBH they arent all that great about organising things! Although my hospital does have alot of BAME staff and I imagine they will be at the top of the list along with older workers and highest risk areas.

Nice to hear that the ball has started rolling though!


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

Yes I will be having the vaccine


----------



## Blackadder

Mrs BA has just had her 1st vaccination today which has confused me a little 

Yep she works in health care but she's not frontline, works in accounts. However her mum is 92 & as fit as it's possible to be at that age but she hasn't had any notification, let alone an invite, about the vaccine... maybe it's just me but I thought they were prioritising the over 80's??


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Blackadder said:


> Mrs BA has just had her 1st vaccination today which has confused me a little
> 
> Yep she works in health care but she's not frontline, works in accounts. However her mum is 92 & as fit as it's possible to be at that age but she hasn't had any notification, let alone an invite, about the vaccine... maybe it's just me but I thought they were prioritising the over 80's??


It is a bit odd! My mums neighbours came to wave at her through the window, they had just come from having the covid jab, both are in their 70s and neither of them were on the shielding list. Apparently they had not been expecting it but where at the hospital and asked if they would like it, obviously and unsurprisingly they said yes. I don`t blame them or begrudge them taking the offer up one bit, I should imagine its a logistic thing as the vaccine has to be used in a certain amount of time but I do wonder how many of those on list 1 and 2 are phoning to ask what has happened to their invite. I know my mum despite being high on the list won`t be getting it any time soon as they will need to come to her and that isnt going to be easy with the currant vaccine.


----------



## Jackie C

Blackadder said:


> Mrs BA has just had her 1st vaccination today which has confused me a little
> 
> Yep she works in health care but she's not frontline, works in accounts. However her mum is 92 & as fit as it's possible to be at that age but she hasn't had any notification, let alone an invite, about the vaccine... maybe it's just me but I thought they were prioritising the over 80's??


Very strange. Is she working from home? Or does she work in an office at her place of work? I find the whole thing inconsistent that an office worker gets it before me (ICU nurse, directly working in aerosol-generating Covid areas, large unit, large workforce that can't socially distance for many tasks and has very limited space for break times). Different trusts, probably. 
Not that I begrudge anyone who gets it, I mean, good luck to them.

I found out more from my 62-year old colleague, who hasn't had it yet, that they are sending out more invites than vaccines, and younger people (mostly male over 50) have had it before her! And that we've now "ran out" until the next lot arrives. She's understandably furious. She's written to the top management to find out why.


----------



## mrs phas

My son is front line worker,
he works between two homeless hostels, that cater for 14-21yr olds, one of which has 40 tenants, the other 20
Despite that fact, he is not considered front line enough, to be in tier 1 or 2 for vaccinations
They, unlike care homes for aged people, are not allowed to confine them to their rooms, make them wear masks in communal areas, keep social distancing, stay out of each others rooms
or
even stop them going out if they have a positive test, in fact they're not supposed to even ask them for the results, if they don't offer them,
so far there have been two positive tests, both, thankfully, not with serious symptoms, and both in same scheme
however
that has fuelled the stupidity, because they now believe if they get it, it won't be worse than a cold, so sod everyone else
On top of that,
if they (the staff) have to self isolate
or
be off whilst waiting for a test result,
they are not paid,
they either take it as part of their holiday days or go without
And
It goes on their sickness record


----------



## Jackie C

mrs phas said:


> My son is front line worker,
> he works between two homeless hostels, that cater for 14-21yr olds, one of which has 40 tenants, the other 20
> Despite that fact, he is not considered front line enough, to be in tier 1 or 2 for vaccinations
> They, unlike care homes for aged people, are not allowed to confine them to their rooms, make them wear masks in communal areas, keep social distancing, stay out of each others rooms
> or
> even stop them going out if they have a positive test, in fact they're not supposed to even ask them for the results, if they don't offer them,
> so far there have been two positive tests, both, thankfully, not with serious symptoms, and both in same scheme
> however
> that has fuelled the stupidity, because they now believe if they get it, it won't be worse than a cold, so sod everyone else
> On top of that,
> if they (the staff) have to self isolate
> or
> be off whilst waiting for a test result,
> they are not paid,
> they either take it as part of their holiday days or go without
> And
> It goes on their sickness record


That's terrible! The fact that he has to - by LAW - self isolate and doesn't get paid and it goes on his record, is disgusting. Has he got a union? That's appalling. Stuff like this makes my p*ss boil.


----------



## mrs phas

Jackie C said:


> That's terrible! The fact that he has to - by LAW - self isolate and doesn't get paid and it goes on his record, is disgusting. Has he got a union? That's appalling. Stuff like this makes my p*ss boil.


They don't,
He has, 
so happy he listened to his old mum a out joining a union 
He had a nervous breakdown at begining of the year, due to workplace bullying, and ended up having 4 weeks off and being put onto antidepressants. His union rep stepped straight in and put them straight re a claim for constructive dismissal, about everything going on
and 
the fact, as my son had been keeping him upto date with everything going on (short form, friend outside of work, became new manager, decided he would set an example re favourites, so came down especially hard on him, whilst letting other workers get away with similar stuff)
All of a sudden they paid for 12 week counselling to be put in place, manager sent on course re accountability in the work place, my son put on same shift pattern for the 12 weeks to help him stabilise, new rule about 28 days notice for shift changes, otherwise all employees have right to say no, no expectation to do jobs outside their job description and lots more

He's taken notes of everything re covid and will be handing it to his rep again


----------



## Blackadder

Jackie C said:


> Very strange. Is she working from home? Or does she work in an office at her place of work? I find the whole thing inconsistent that an office worker gets it before me (ICU nurse, directly working in aerosol-generating Covid areas, large unit, large workforce that can't socially distance for many tasks and has very limited space for break times).


She works in a small office dealing with the residents money (amongst other things), it's not NHS but a private business. She's only in her 50's with no health conditions so, like I said, I find it a little confusing


----------



## Jackie C

mrs phas said:


> They don't,
> He has,
> so happy he listened to his old mum a out joining a union
> He had a nervous breakdown at begining of the year, due to workplace bullying, and ended up having 4 weeks off and being put onto antidepressants. His union rep stepped straight in and put them straight re a claim for constructive dismissal, about everything going on
> and
> the fact, as my son had been keeping him upto date with everything going on (short form, friend outside of work, became new manager, decided he would set an example re favourites, so came down especially hard on him, whilst letting other workers get away with similar stuff)
> All of a sudden they paid for 12 week counselling to be put in place, manager sent on course re accountability in the work place, my son put on same shift pattern for the 12 weeks to help him stabilise, new rule about 28 days notice for shift changes, otherwise all employees have right to say no, no expectation to do jobs outside their job description and lots more
> 
> He's taken notes of everything re covid and will be handing it to his rep again


I'm glad he's got good union representation. He's still been treated appallingly, though. I HATE bullying!! I hope he's recovering well.



Blackadder said:


> She works in a small office dealing with the residents money (amongst other things), it's not NHS but a private business. She's only in her 50's with no health conditions so, like I said, I find it a little confusing


Over 50's are a priority, but still surprised she's had it before some over 60's. Good luck to her, though.


----------



## rona

Blackadder said:


> Mrs BA has just had her 1st vaccination today which has confused me a little
> 
> Yep she works in health care but she's not frontline, works in accounts. However her mum is 92 & as fit as it's possible to be at that age but she hasn't had any notification, let alone an invite, about the vaccine... maybe it's just me but I thought they were prioritising the over 80's??


Could it be that they actually had to fill vaccination slots because they cannot keep it and she just happened to be one of the lucky ones that got on the list early just to ensure that none was wasted?
It's got to happen sometimes!


----------



## Siskin

Heard today that a couple in the village have had the first vaccine. I think they are early 80’s, can’t be sure, maybe younger.


----------



## catz4m8z

Its frustrating but I suppose it isnt going to be a straightforward thing....lots of variables. What hospitals/Drs surgeries have a supply of vaccine, how organized they are and what their criteria is. I imagine we will get vaccinated in dribs and drabs over the coming year!


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> Its frustrating but I suppose it isnt going to be a straightforward thing....lots of variables. What hospitals/Drs surgeries have a supply of vaccine, how organized they are and what their criteria is. I imagine we will get vaccinated in dribs and drabs over the coming year!


At the moment I'm down for June-July! I'm not in the last group either!

Hope it speeds up when the other vaccine gets approved. It should do


----------



## Jonescat

Took my Mum to get hers yesterday. It was interesting - sent to the local community hospital rather than the GPs surgery. It was lashing down with rain, and you had to wait in a car park until you were called, then carefully filtered round to the clinic - spent about 3 mins max inside in a socially distanced queue and then directed to a tent in the carpark with socially distanced seating for your 15 minute wait to make sure you weren't going to react to it.


----------



## Jackie C

Found out today, that we (ie our hospital supply for its workers) have ran out of vaccines and unlikely to get any until the end of January! That means A LOT of our older and vulnerable front-line workers who work with confirmed covid patients in ICU (ie caring for patients who are literally on life support and are on aerosol-generating oxygen and ventilators) continue to be put at risk. We're literally inches from a patients face. 
Apparently, NHS workers have gone down the list, but this doesn't surprise me. Looks like that original estimate of when I'd get it is going to be a couple of months out of date.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

See @Jackie C that makes me mad. I bet there will fe tonnes of folk who have had it that have nowhere near the level of patient contact you do :/

I work in an outpatient clinic now, so expect to be far down the list - even though it's pregnant women and we see a high number of ladies in one day, I fully expect to be behind our ITU colleagues!


----------



## Lurcherlad

This was always going to be a logistical nightmare and if I were you, I’d keep my ear to the ground for when the vaccine is anywhere in your vicinity and be jumping all over the relevant people to try and expedite getting it yourself ASAP.


----------



## catz4m8z

Jackie C said:


> Apparently, NHS workers have gone down the list, but this doesn't surprise me. Looks like that original estimate of when I'd get it is going to be a couple of months out of date.


nah, its fine! As we all know the wards are heaving with staff...its not like we really need the vaccine to safely look after people!:Banghead

For the first time in 6 weeks I didnt bother reporting the staffing shortage to management last night...not like it would do any good. They really need to start prioritising frontline nhs workers and get us vaccinated. So many are BAME that they are either putting their lives at risk coming into work or have just stopped coming at all causing dangerously low staffing levels.

@Jackie C, personally I think the nhs has spent so long now being dismantled and taken for granted that they expect us just to 'shut up and get on with it'.


----------



## rona

I heard this morning that Ambulance drivers aren't on the priority list at all


----------



## Magyarmum

Our healthcare workers will start getting vaccinated next week when the first consignment of the Pfizer vaccine arrive from the EU. They also received a 20% pay increase at the beginning of November in appreciation for all the work they've done during the pandemic.


----------



## MollySmith

My sis in law, an NHS keyworker had her first on Monday!


----------



## Jackie C

catz4m8z said:


> nah, its fine! As we all know the wards are heaving with staff...its not like we really need the vaccine to safely look after people!:Banghead
> 
> For the first time in 6 weeks I didnt bother reporting the staffing shortage to management last night...not like it would do any good. They really need to start prioritising frontline nhs workers and get us vaccinated. So many are BAME that they are either putting their lives at risk coming into work or have just stopped coming at all causing dangerously low staffing levels.
> 
> @Jackie C, personally I think the nhs has spent so long now being dismantled and taken for granted that they expect us just to 'shut up and get on with it'.


I do an incident form every time I'm inappropriately doubled. If all it does is piss of a manager who sits at a desk all day pushing a pen around, my job is done.


----------



## Jackie C

rona said:


> I heard this morning that Ambulance drivers aren't on the priority list at all


WTF?! And how are they not a priority?


----------



## Jesthar

Magyarmum said:


> Our healthcare workers will start getting vaccinated next week when the first consignment of the Pfizer vaccine arrive from the EU. They also received a 20% pay increase at the beginning of November in appreciation for all the work they've done during the pandemic.


Well, at least your country has it's priorities straight! Our NHS nurses nearly got handed a pay _freeze_ as a reward...

Another gem from a doctor friend: "I don't know who needs to hear this, but if you ever drank ANYTHING for £1 a pint in a Wetherspoons, you don't need to worry what's in the Covid vaccine."


----------



## Jackie C

Jesthar said:


> Well, at least your country has it's priorities straight! Our NHS nurses nearly got handed a pay _freeze_ as a reward...
> 
> Another gem from a doctor friend: "I don't know who needs to hear this, but if you ever drank ANYTHING for £1 a pint in a Wetherspoons, you don't need to worry what's in the Covid vaccine."


Technically, we have had a pay cut. Since 2010, we've had several years of 0%, once we've had 1% and this year we had a "massive and generous" 2%. We were supposed to get 2% next year, but I think they're going to scrap it. In real terms, it's a pay cut.
I try not to complain about how much I get paid, as there are so many people much worse off, like those on minimum wage.

Apparently, there are more vaccines available, and I could have got one today if I'd been quick enough to respond. "They" sent an email out, but I pointed out, "WHEN do I get a chance to check my emails? I don't get a chance to stop and scratch my arse most days."
So I missed out.

My 62 year old colleague did finally get hers, but only because she kicked off.


----------



## Siskin

It seems the vaccine hub for us has now run out of vaccine and is waiting for a date for delivery


----------



## Arny

They had to throw out a batch (nearly 1,000 doses) in the north west.
Problems with refrigeration.


----------



## rona

Jackie C said:


> Apparently, there are more vaccines available, and I could have got one today if I'd been quick enough to respond. "They" sent an email out, but I pointed out, "WHEN do I get a chance to check my emails? I don't get a chance to stop and scratch my arse most days."
> So I missed out.


That's a shame


----------



## Siskin




----------



## MollySmith

From the excellent Big Issue


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Pawscrossed

Yes, I think it's my duty to do have it to protect others.


----------



## Siskin

Just heard that a friend of ours in his 60’s has had the vaccine. He volunteers for the nhs ferrying blood products to various hospitals.


----------



## Jackie C

One of our senior managers has had it.
Never goes near a patient, fit & healthy in his 30's. 
The vast majority of nurses I work with who work directly within 12 inches of covid patients faces haven't had it yet.


----------



## Jackie C

Jackie C said:


> One of our senior managers has had it.
> Never goes near a patient, fit & healthy in his 30's.
> The vast majority of nurses I work with who work directly within 12 inches of covid patients faces haven't had it yet.


The more I think about it, the more wound up I am getting about it. HOW has he got it before me? I suppose he sits at his desk all day and saw the open email. I was far too busy to check my emails that morning. Nice of him to take a vaccine that someone working on the shop floor could have had.


----------



## Jaf

Vaccinations have started today in Spain. 

I’ve had a look on the health app for my neighbour (70’s with cancer) and there’s nothing yet. Going to hospital tomorrow so will ask.

I know it’s going to take months but I feel hopeful that this horrible time will come to an end.


----------



## catz4m8z

Just booked mine for Thursday!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Jackie C said:


> The more I think about it, the more wound up I am getting about it. HOW has he got it before me? I suppose he sits at his desk all day and saw the open email. I was far too busy to check my emails that morning. Nice of him to take a vaccine that someone working on the shop floor could have had.


I'd be wound up about that too, we have a tonne of admin staff who have had it because they are in an at risk group, yet those of us who are actually patient facing haven't had it. I pushed my colleague to go and get it the other day (patient facing midwife, in her 60s) and she waited for ages in a queue, whilst the doctors all queue jumped!! Cheeky bloody sods.

In fact Jackie, I'd be tempted to send an email (ha! The irony) to Someone in High Places about it. Let them know that people don't think it's acceptable. I'm afraid I emailed our HR director the other day, as they sent out a reminder about how to challenge behaviours of staff members not following the rules...and that very day I'd sat in the restaurant (staff and public) eating my breakfast and there was a small table of four with all four seats filled with staff members eating so obviously not wearing a mask. I thought if a member of the public had seen that, they'd have been justifiably annoyed. Mind you, I wouldn't sit so close to someone in the first place but they seemed to think it was okay. Gggrrrrr. I didn't feel like I could go and challenge them though, four of them.

Mind you, we had an email the other day to say we are getting a Thank You Day to be taken in the first half of next year...so an extra day off...not much but at least it's something. That's the extra hours I did in a week then


----------



## Jackie C

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'd be wound up about that too, we have a tonne of admin staff who have had it because they are in an at risk group, yet those of us who are actually patient facing haven't had it. I pushed my colleague to go and get it the other day (patient facing midwife, in her 60s) and she waited for ages in a queue, whilst the doctors all queue jumped!! Cheeky bloody sods.


That's because many doctors seem to have a sense of entitlement. They get an immediate car parking permit within a week of employment, regardless of their hours. Nurses have to wait years to get one.



Mrs Funkin said:


> In fact Jackie, I'd be tempted to send an email (ha! The irony) to Someone in High Places about it.
> 
> Mind you, we had an email the other day to say we are getting a Thank You Day to be taken in the first half of next year...so an extra day off...not much but at least it's something. That's the extra hours I did in a week then


I wouldn't know who to complain to, and it wouldn't get me anywhere. Sick of sticking my head out, quite frankly. I don't stand for any s**t, but I feel like rolling over and accepting it, just like everyone else. It doesn't get me anywhere.

The extra day off sounds nice! Although they'll just use it as an excuse for the absence of a pay rise, "Well you got an extra day off, don't be greedy."


----------



## Jackie C

edit: posted in error


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know, I feel the same, I’ve always been a “tall poppy” (as we say in midwifery)...I just wouldn’t be able to not email the Chief Exec about it and I’d request a proper response in writing. It wouldn’t change anything, I know that, but the more folk don’t raise things and they batter us further into the ground, the more they just do what they want. 

You’re right about the extra day...as I say, I do more extra hours for free in a week than I’ll get back in that extra day, I’m sure you do too. 

In my next life I’m having a different path I think


----------



## Jackie C

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know, I feel the same, I've always been a "tall poppy" (as we say in midwifery)...I just wouldn't be able to not email the Chief Exec about it and I'd request a proper response in writing. It wouldn't change anything, I know that, but the more folk don't raise things and they batter us further into the ground, the more they just do what they want.
> 
> You're right about the extra day...as I say, I do more extra hours for free in a week than I'll get back in that extra day, I'm sure you do too.
> 
> In my next life I'm having a different path I think


That's the thing, I'm_ always_ sticking my head out and complaining about something. Nothing changes. I always end up "in the office".


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Jackie C you and me together...I always get the, "could I just have a word..." line. I'm not deliberately obstructive, I just think things need to be done properly and I take no crap from anyone, whether you're band 8d or band 2.


----------



## Bisbow

My daughter is getting her first jab today. I am so pleased about it

She should have had it before me as she is a district nurse but I am pleased she will be protected now


----------



## Lurcherlad

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Jackie C you and me together...I always get the, "could I just have a word..." line. I'm not deliberately obstructive, I just think things need to be done properly and I take no crap from anyone, whether you're band 8d or band 2.


Do you not have a Union that could raise these issues, thereby avoiding being in the firing line yourselves as individuals?


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> Do you not have a Union that could raise these issues, thereby avoiding being in the firing line yourselves as individuals?


Good idea.

Thing is, I have no issue with those over 50 or with pre-existing conditions working in ICU getting it first, that is the right thing. But a 30-something manager? Hmm. He's an @rse hole, anyway.


----------



## Jackie C

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Jackie C you and me together...I always get the, "could I just have a word..." line. I'm not deliberately obstructive, I just think things need to be done properly and I take no crap from anyone, whether you're band 8d or band 2.


I always tell them I'm only saying what other people are thinking, and what other people tell me (mentioning no names). It's how people are feeling.


----------



## rona

Bisbow said:


> My daughter is getting her first jab today. I am so pleased about it
> 
> She should have had it before me as she is a district nurse but I am pleased she will be protected now


That's good.
Not long before your second?

Has the hubs had his?


----------



## Bisbow

rona said:


> That's good.
> Not long before your second?
> 
> Has the hubs had his?


Not yet
He is my toyboy so he has to wait


----------



## O2.0

I am so frustrated with conspiracy theorists and anti-science antivaxxers right now. 
Some jackleg in Wisconsin has deliberately spoiled over 500 doses of the vaccine by deliberately taking them out of refrigeration and left them out on the counter over night. 
Seriously what is wrong with people?! 
Don't want the vaccine? Don't get it, but deliberate sabotage? 

Now there's something going around saying it makes women infertile. I just despair.


----------



## catz4m8z

well, had my first vaccination just now!!:Woot It was abit of a stinker going in (ouch!) but no different to any other vac. Then I got handed a kitchen timer and sat waiting 15 minutes in case of side effects like swelling, turning purple or straight up floating away.....(or am I thinking of Charlie and the Chocolate Factory!?:Bored :Hilarious).


Seriously though I dont usually react to anything but your average flu type symptoms seem to be fairly common afterwards so I will have to wait to see if it makes me feel abit pants for a day or so.
Obviously I will take 'feeling abit pants' over 'on a ventilator in intensive care' any day of the week!


----------



## Sairy

O2.0 said:


> I am so frustrated with conspiracy theorists and anti-science antivaxxers right now.
> Some jackleg in Wisconsin has deliberately spoiled over 500 doses of the vaccine by deliberately taking them out of refrigeration and left them out on the counter over night.
> Seriously what is wrong with people?!
> Don't want the vaccine? Don't get it, but deliberate sabotage?
> 
> Now there's something going around saying it makes women infertile. I just despair.


I couldn't bring myself to like your post. How utterly selfish of that person


----------



## O2.0

Sairy said:


> I couldn't bring myself to like your post. How utterly selfish of that person


It's made me rather irrationally angry. 
There's no motive reported but I can't help but think the stupid conspiracy theories floating about don't help.


----------



## Bisbow

Hope you don't feel too bad, I didn't but from what I have been reading we might not be getting the 2nd one for 12 weeks

I am due mine on Sunday week so I am keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Sairy

Bisbow said:


> Hope you don't feel too bad, I didn't but from what I have been reading we might not be getting the 2nd one for 12 weeks
> 
> I am due mine on Sunday week so I am keeping my fingers crossed


It is the Astra Zeneca vaccine that they are doing 12 weeks apart. As far as I am aware the Pfizer vaccine is still 3 weeks apart.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sadly not @Sairy there is uproar amongst health professionals as it's not going to be given as licensed


----------



## SbanR

Sairy said:


> It is the Astra Zeneca vaccine that they are doing 12 weeks apart. As far as I am aware the Pfizer vaccine is still 3 weeks apart.


There was that excellent BBC Covid update that @MilleD (I think) linked us to. I think it was there that they said the interval before the booster could /would be extended for both vaccines.


----------



## Sairy

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sadly not @Sairy there is uproar amongst health professionals as it's not going to be given as licensed


Oh right, that's a shame. So are both vaccines now going to be 12 weeks apart?


----------



## rona

There's been notification here that the second vaccinations that are booked for 4 surgeries will go ahead as planned.
I can't say if this is countrywide or just these few surgeries


----------



## catz4m8z

well, glad to report no side effects from vaccine yesterday...well except for the sore arm. I feel like I should do about 3,000 bicep curls on the other side to make them feel even!LOL


----------



## MollySmith

O2.0 said:


> I am so frustrated with conspiracy theorists and anti-science antivaxxers right now.
> Some jackleg in Wisconsin has deliberately spoiled over 500 doses of the vaccine by deliberately taking them out of refrigeration and left them out on the counter over night.
> Seriously what is wrong with people?!
> Don't want the vaccine? Don't get it, but deliberate sabotage?
> 
> Now there's something going around saying it makes women infertile. I just despair.


I have no words - the last part, that's so twisted.


----------



## SbanR

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/police-investigate-deliberate-spoiling-500-132400611.html


----------



## Siskin




----------



## Jackie C

Saw another amusing one, which said, "If Covid caused a man's penis to fall off, we'd be in full lockdown after four penises."


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> View attachment 459208


Not me...............


----------



## MollySmith

Just looked at the calculator and my husband probably by March, me by January 2022. Based on 70.9% take up rate. When I looked a few weeks ago it was this Jan for him and this March for me.

I was feeling alright about staying at home, we've being doing that anyway since March though my husband did venture to the football for the trial social distancing (he decided to watch online since partly as he worried about loos but also it wasn't the same as standing with his friends). But got to admit that a year to wait is a _very_ sobering thought though I am sure the figures will change again. I've had real issues around motivation and distraction lately and probably need to get some sort of support around that.


----------



## MilleD

MollySmith said:


> Just looked at the calculator and my husband probably by March, me by January 2022. Based on 70.9% take up rate. When I looked a few weeks ago it was this Jan for him and this March for me.
> 
> I was feeling alright about staying at home, we've being doing that anyway since March though my husband did venture to the football for the trial social distancing (he decided to watch online since partly as he worried about loos but also it wasn't the same as standing with his friends). But got to admit that a year to wait is a _very_ sobering thought though I am sure the figures will change again. I've had real issues around motivation and distraction lately and probably need to get some sort of support around that.


I'm hoping that once the supply starts to accelerate that those dates will come closer.

I'm not sure that calculator is helpful for people who are already feeling a little fragile.


----------



## Pawscrossed

MollySmith said:


> Just looked at the calculator and my husband probably by March, me by January 2022. Based on 70.9% take up rate. When I looked a few weeks ago it was this Jan for him and this March for me.
> 
> I was feeling alright about staying at home, we've being doing that anyway since March though my husband did venture to the football for the trial social distancing (he decided to watch online since partly as he worried about loos but also it wasn't the same as standing with his friends). But got to admit that a year to wait is a _very_ sobering thought though I am sure the figures will change again. I've had real issues around motivation and distraction lately and probably need to get some sort of support around that.


Yeah, it's very sobering isn't it? I hope that things will move along quicker, my parents who live in a very remote place have some stock in their surgery. Part of me would feel better knowing worse case on the delivery dates to be honest, then I know I'm in the long haul and I need to knuckle down.

There's nought like living with a cemetery around oneself as a reminder of how bad it could get... or how much easier life is without many living folk here.


----------



## Magyarmum

So far the EU have only delivered enough vaccine to vaccinate 40,000 people all of whom are. or will be health care workers. 

A drop in the ocean and no idea when we'll be getting more.


----------



## catz4m8z

I think its going to be hard to say how long this will take. Depends how many programmes can be made available for people. Also remember that alot of the delay is the lack of healthcare staff due to covid....maybe if they are all vaccinated more will be back and things will speed up.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> View attachment 459208


I keep going back to this, I think it's so funny.


----------



## Siskin

Happy Paws2 said:


> I keep going back to this, I think it's so funny.


----------



## Siskin




----------



## SbanR

Siskin said:


> View attachment 459453


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## catz4m8z

OMG! That is the absolute truth...
(I told somebody last night that my coping mechanisms for this pandemic are now junk food and Amazon!!LOL)


----------



## rona

If every GP put aside 4 days of 6 hours to administer the vaccine, plus their nurses,you would still only have a maximum of one & half million administered a week if we were lucky.

That's half of what's needed


----------



## Bisbow

I have just been told by my Dr to go and get my 2nd covid jab on Sunday as planned
They have not received the new vaccine yet so are going to carry on with the 2nd jabs for those that have had the first

I was very relieved to get that call as waiting 12 week worried me a little
All I want now is for OH to get his call


----------



## Siskin

Bisbow said:


> I have just been told by my Dr to go and get my 2nd covid jab on Sunday as planned
> They have not received the new vaccine yet so are going to carry on with the 2nd jabs for those that have had the first
> 
> I was very relieved to get that call as waiting 12 week worried me a little
> All I want now is for OH to get his call


One of my elderly neighbours told me (she's 94) that she has had her second jab cancelled.

They seem to be doing a good job in my area with quite a few people I know having had the vaccine already. One man who's about 77 (group 3) had received the call which means it must be getting closer to me and my husbands turn (group 4)


----------



## Guest

Moderna vaccine approved in the UK.










Do you get to chose which vaccine to have or is it what they have in stock when you go for the vaccine?

The American ones seem to be very expensive but more effective than the Oxford AstraZeneca one.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

rawpawsrus said:


> Moderna vaccine approved in the UK.
> 
> View attachment 459592
> 
> 
> Do you get to chose which vaccine to have or is it what they have in stock when you go for the vaccine?
> 
> The American ones seem to be very expensive but more effective than the Oxford AstraZeneca one.


 Very unlikely to be given a choice i would have thought, people will be given whichever vaccine their local health authority has been provided with.


----------



## Jesthar

rawpawsrus said:


> Moderna vaccine approved in the UK.
> 
> View attachment 459592
> 
> 
> Do you get to chose which vaccine to have or is it what they have in stock when you go for the vaccine?
> 
> The American ones seem to be very expensive but more effective than the Oxford AstraZeneca one.


I'd be a little wary of blanket percentage claims at this point - I'm treating them as an 'up to' rather than an absolute. As the rollouts continue we'll have a lot more accurate data to work with, and if the numbers hold up that's fab.

US pharmaceuticals are always more expensive, it's all part of the profit-driven model the US healthcare system is based on, unfortunately. One of the reasons they are so interested in the NHS being on the table in any trade deal is they don't like that we buy cheap (and 100% identical) generic drugs rather than their expensive named brands.


----------



## Guest

3dogs2cats said:


> Very unlikely to be given a choice i would have thought, people will be given whichever vaccine their local health authority has been provided with.


Surely there is enough of the Oxford AstraZeneca to vaccine 50 million people with two doses of the Oxford AstraZeneca as they ordered 100 million doses? That's nearly the population of the UK (which is estimated at 66 million).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have my first jab on Monday, I need to go to "my" hospital's sister hospital - but it's actually nearer to home for me anyway. Our Trust are still planning to give the second dose for the licensed three week schedule. I am umming and ahhing about having it - but figure if it helps us to move towards normality, that's a good enough reason


----------



## Jackie C

Quite a few people at work have been told their 2nd jab is cancelled, and they'll have to wait 3 months for a second jab, even though this goes against the research for greatest effectiveness. Apparently, they want to vaccinate more people instead.


----------



## Bisbow

My Dr's view is you can't vaccinate if the new vaccine has not been delivered so carry on using the old one to give people this 2nd jabs then they won't be clogging up the queue when the new one arrives

Seem sensible to me


----------



## Bisbow

Well that's it
Just had my 2nd jab and in one to two weeks I will be 95% covered from getting very ill or dying
Still got to be careful as I could still give it to other people
So I won't be partying or painting the town red just yet

Now we wait until OH gets the call. Soon I hope


----------



## Jesthar

Bisbow said:


> Well that's it
> Just had my 2nd jab and in one to two weeks I will be 95% covered from getting very ill or dying
> Still got to be careful as I could still give it to other people
> So I won't be partying or painting the town red just yet


Congratulations - and I'm so glad you realise that the vaccine doesn't stop you getting or spreading it - it's scary how many people thing having the vaccine means they can stop taking precautions!


----------



## Bisbow

Jesthar said:


> Congratulations - and I'm so glad you realise that the vaccine doesn't stop you getting or spreading it - it's scary how many people thing having the vaccine means they can stop taking precautions!


It has been drilled into me by my district nurse daughter that I can still be a danger to other people so as I said
No partying for quite a while yet


----------



## Blackadder

You really couldn't make this up... Mrs BA had her first jab on the 21st December & she was booked in for her 2nd today then she got a text...
No need to turn up, we've run out of vaccine!!
Speechless!!


----------



## Bisbow

Blackadder said:


> You really couldn't make this up... Mrs BA had her first jab on the 21st December & she was booked in for her 2nd today then she got a text...
> No need to turn up, we've run out of vaccine!!
> Speechless!!


That is bad
Hope someone is in trouble for not ordering enough
Hope she gets it soon


----------



## Arny

Just seen on This Morning, patch being developed that slow releases the vaccine just for needle phobics like me.
Unlikely to be commercially available for a couple of years though.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Arny said:


> Just seen on This Morning, patch being developed that slow releases the vaccine just for needle phobics like me.
> Unlikely to be commercially available for a couple of years though.


OH would love that, he terrified of needles.


----------



## Calvine

Arny said:


> Unlikely to be commercially available for a couple of years though


By which time all the needle-phobics will be stretcher cases!


----------



## LittleEms

Calvine said:


> By which time all the needle-phobics will be stretcher cases!


I'm severely needle-phobic but at this point I'm more scared of Covid so I'll go for it when it's offered to me!


----------



## Dave S

I had a text update from NHS yesterday, cannot find it now, but I though it was a bit amusing when it said;

"if you have a mobile phone we will send you a text message, if you do not have a mobile phone we will telephone you".

That could be interesting.

*Lincoln House Surgery*
* was 







sharing a COVID-19 update.*
_2tSpoans2sodhSrted__ · 
Dacorum vs Stevenage vaccination centres
In Dacorum, all the GPs have joined forces and the Covid vaccination centre has been set up in Maxted Road, Hemel Hempstead. 
Primary care has been entrusted to vaccinate all patients aged 50 and over and we will be doing so by strict order of priority as adviced by the JCVI . 
*We are all running a text/call service using a system called AccuBook. If you have a mobile phone, you will likely receive a message from your GP surgery inviting you to make an appointment for your jab. If you do not have a mobile phone, you will get a phone call instead.*
At the same time, NHS England is setting up a central NHS booking system for its sites, including the one in Stevenage. It is therefore possible that some local residents will receive both a text/call from their local GP and a letter from the NHS about the site in Stevenage. It is possible that you might get the letter from the NHS about the Stevenage site first, and this may well be confusing for some.
You as the patient will have a personal choice. If you choose to go to Stevenage, you can. But you are not obliged to - you can get your jab in Maxted Road, Hemel Hempstead, once your GP gets in contact. -







sharing a COVID-19 update._​


----------



## Calvine

LittleEms said:


> I'm severely needle-phobic but at this point I'm more scared of Covid so I'll go for it when it's offered to me!


I know a lot of people who are making all sorts of excuses for not getting it done . . . one told me ''she is allergic to yellow food colouring'' so she can't. I'm not making that up either.
It does, however, occur to me that before long we will need proof of vaccination to go to certain places. So all these octogenarians who have been vaccinated will be allowed to go to say, a gym D), while the younger ones who normally use the gym but are not yet eligible for the vaccination, will be told to stay away!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Arny said:


> Just seen on This Morning, patch being developed that slow releases the vaccine just for needle phobics like me.
> Unlikely to be commercially available for a couple of years though.


Thinking about that, if they can do it for Covid why haven't they done it with the normal flu jab.


----------



## LittleEms

Calvine said:


> I know a lot of people who are making all sorts of excuses for not getting it done . . . one told me ''she is allergic to yellow food colouring'' so she can't. I'm not making it up.


Yes I know a few who are going to refuse it.
I'm allergic to penicillin (anaphylactic allergic!) so I can't have the Pfizer but will be first in line in my town for Oxford (with my eyes shut!!).


----------



## Siskin

I was wondering when looking at the poll whether anyone has changed their minds at all since this thread was first posted?


----------



## Calvine

LittleEms said:


> first in line in my town for Oxford


Just saw in a previous post that the Oxford may possibly offer as low as 62% immunity which doesn't sound too great compared to the others. But better than nothing I guess. I am allergic to penicillin too, but not as seriously as you. Just big discoloured patches of skin.


----------



## LittleEms

Calvine said:


> Just saw in a previous post that the Oxford may possibly offer as low as 62% immunity which doesn't sound too great compared to the others. But better than nothing I guess. I am allergic to penicillin too, but not as seriously as you. Just big discoloured patches of skin.


I believe its 62%-90% depending on the individuals reaction to it, but I may be wrong as I can't remember where I read that. I'd rather have 62% than none though, especially as I am not a candidate for Pfizer with the allergy.

ETA: I noticed it was posted in this thread! I'm having a day haha. Though I am sure I also read it elsewhere.


----------



## Siskin

Spoke to my neighbour who had covid recently and he said that he felt really lucky as he only had it mildly. As it was my husband who actually spoke to him I didn’t get all the details like his symptoms, how he felt, how long did it last, where did he think he got it from. All normal questions as far as I’m concerned, I don’t know, why do men not get all the ins and outs of things


----------



## Arny

Calvine said:


> By which time all the needle-phobics will be stretcher cases!


I think this just shows a complete lack of empathy and understanding of phobias. 
They can be debilitating.


----------



## Calvine

I have read recently that France has hardly vaccinated anyone; but weren't they the ones who caused the massive Christmas backlog of lorries at Christmas as they insisted on testing all the truckers?


----------



## Arny

Happy Paws2 said:


> Thinking about that, if they can do it for Covid why haven't they done it with the normal flu jab.


I do remember seeing something about it on the news a few years ago so it is a technology they have been working on for a while.


----------



## Calvine

Arny said:


> I think this just shows a complete lack of empathy and understanding of phobias.
> They can be debilitating.


 Dear God! You take yourself vey seriously, don't you?


----------



## Magyarmum

Arny said:


> Just seen on This Morning, patch being developed that slow releases the vaccine just for needle phobics like me.
> Unlikely to be commercially available for a couple of years though.


Presumably it will be similar to insulin patches?


----------



## Siskin

I went to the lymphoedema clinic this morning to be fitted for compression tights, (blimey they’re a right pair of passion killers, it’s such a fight to get them on). The lady who I’ve been seeing told me she had tested covid free this morning which was good the hear, but has only just had her invite to be vaccinated


----------



## ForestWomble

LittleEms said:


> Yes I know a few who are going to refuse it.
> *I'm allergic to penicillin (anaphylactic allergic!) so I can't have the Pfizer* but will be first in line in my town for Oxford (with my eyes shut!!).


I didn't know that if you are allergic to penicillin you can't have the Pfizer vaccine, thank you for mentioning it as I too am allergic to penicillin.


----------



## LittleEms

ForestWomble said:


> I didn't know that if you are allergic to penicillin you can't have the Pfizer vaccine, thank you for mentioning it as I too am allergic to penicillin.


If you have an anaphylactic reaction you can't have it. Any other type of allergy to penicillin is ok for the vaccine from what I have heard.

I swell, get covered in hives and my airway shuts off so I get severe anaphylaxis.


----------



## ForestWomble

LittleEms said:


> If you have an anaphylactic reaction you can't have it. Any other type of allergy to penicillin is ok for the vaccine from what I have heard.
> 
> I swell, get covered in hives and my airway shuts off so I get severe anaphylaxis.


My throat swells, thankfully not as badly as you, but bad enough.


----------



## LittleEms

ForestWomble said:


> My throat swells, thankfully not as badly as you, but bad enough.


I hope they either make it more common knowledge re allergy clashes with the vaccine so people are aware. Though also imagine that Drs would be aware. Especially as I heard you don't have a choice in which one you get!


----------



## lullabydream

I thought the cautionary note for those that had suffered any anaphylaxis from any medication prior was just a cautionary note and had been lifted. 

Can I just clarify, it doesn't have anything to do with penicillin per se. It was stated you couldn't have the Pfizer vaccine as a cautionary note till it was investigated more after 2 people in the same week suffered anaphylaxis after the vaccination. 

I did think, as I said earlier that it was lifted. However I think most of us having been vaccinated one time or other have had to do the wait round say at the doctors surgery, just in case things like this happen. You always are asked about allergies anyway if you have a vaccination, they are never risk free.


----------



## rona

So, our local surgeries have said that they will complete the over 80s by the end of this week, but even if they have the vaccine, they can't start the over 75s until the government gives them permission.........WTF!


----------



## lullabydream

rona said:


> So, our local surgeries have said that they will complete the over 80s by the end of this week, but even if they have the vaccine, they can't start the over 75s until the government gives them permission.........WTF!


Have no idea.. Wondering if the government wants everywhere to be at the same level. From what I gather we are behind where we are, but we are going to be doing those larger mass vaccinating clinics soon. I only know this because I am volunteering but waiting on government to give the nod, for it then to be sorted quickly so have been told it could be anytime this week.


----------



## ForestWomble

My surgery hasn't even started yet. Only receiving the vaccine this week or next week I think it is.


----------



## Siskin

Not sure this is countrywide as I know of a couple of people who are under 80 who have had their vaccination.


----------



## Jesthar

Happy Paws2 said:


> Thinking about that, if they can do it for Covid why haven't they done it with the normal flu jab.


The flu jab differs from year to year, and doesn't get anywhere near the level of funding thrown at it as Covid is getting.



rona said:


> So, our local surgeries have said that they will complete the over 80s by the end of this week, but even if they have the vaccine, they can't start the over 75s until the government gives them permission.........WTF!


Presumably because there are still higher priority cases who come first and the doses will be routed to them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've been jabbed  

What an awesomely smooth process it was. We went in, were called in threes to be given our forms to read and sign, then went to sit with a little bottle of water (told to drink it all before we had the vaccination), when you'd completed your forms you were called in to the vaccination room, where it was administered (a team of folk behind the scenes prepping them as that's the bit that takes ages by all accounts), then out and into the next waiting area where you sit for 15 minutes and have a drink and a biccie/Malteser reindeer and book your second vaccination appt for three weeks time  

I was unsure about doing it - but I'm glad I have done it. If it helps us to get back to normal, I'll have a stab in the arm.


----------



## Siskin

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've been jabbed
> 
> What an awesomely smooth process it was. We went in, were called in threes to be given our forms to read and sign, then went to sit with a little bottle of water (told to drink it all before we had the vaccination), when you'd completed your forms you were called in to the vaccination room, where it was administered (a team of folk behind the scenes prepping them as that's the bit that takes ages by all accounts), then out and into the next waiting area where you sit for 15 minutes and have a drink and a biccie/Malteser reindeer and book your second vaccination appt for three weeks time
> 
> I was unsure about doing it - but I'm glad I have done it. If it helps us to get back to normal, I'll have a stab in the arm.


I read yesterday of the palaver preparing the Pfizer vaccine, does take ages.

Does everyone get drinks and biccies or was it just the special people like yourselves:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, as it was given in the hospital, to Trust staff as well as some community staff and local private hospital staff, I think they were just using the cast offs we were given by companies at Christmas  I was happy to tidy a reindeer into my tummy.


----------



## Bisbow

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've been jabbed
> 
> What an awesomely smooth process it was. We went in, were called in threes to be given our forms to read and sign, then went to sit with a little bottle of water (told to drink it all before we had the vaccination), when you'd completed your forms you were called in to the vaccination room, where it was administered (a team of folk behind the scenes prepping them as that's the bit that takes ages by all accounts), then out and into the next waiting area where you sit for 15 minutes and have a drink and a biccie/Malteser reindeer and book your second vaccination appt for three weeks time
> 
> I was unsure about doing it - but I'm glad I have done it. If it helps us to get back to normal, I'll have a stab in the arm.


Well done

But I am upset. I was not offered a drink or bickie

Shame


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh, I'm sorry  

As I say though, hospital cast offs from Crimbo which were delivered to the wards to try to cheer us up I think. Waste not, want not...and all that.


----------



## MilleD

Dave S said:


> I had a text update from NHS yesterday, cannot find it now, but I though it was a bit amusing when it said;
> 
> "if you have a mobile phone we will send you a text message, if you do not have a mobile phone we will telephone you".
> 
> That could be interesting.
> 
> *Lincoln House Surgery*
> * was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharing a COVID-19 update.*
> _2tSpoans2sodhSrted__ ·
> Dacorum vs Stevenage vaccination centres
> In Dacorum, all the GPs have joined forces and the Covid vaccination centre has been set up in Maxted Road, Hemel Hempstead.
> Primary care has been entrusted to vaccinate all patients aged 50 and over and we will be doing so by strict order of priority as adviced by the JCVI .
> *We are all running a text/call service using a system called AccuBook. If you have a mobile phone, you will likely receive a message from your GP surgery inviting you to make an appointment for your jab. If you do not have a mobile phone, you will get a phone call instead.*
> At the same time, NHS England is setting up a central NHS booking system for its sites, including the one in Stevenage. It is therefore possible that some local residents will receive both a text/call from their local GP and a letter from the NHS about the site in Stevenage. It is possible that you might get the letter from the NHS about the Stevenage site first, and this may well be confusing for some.
> You as the patient will have a personal choice. If you choose to go to Stevenage, you can. But you are not obliged to - you can get your jab in Maxted Road, Hemel Hempstead, once your GP gets in contact. -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharing a COVID-19 update._​


I would read this as if you don't have a mobile, we will telephone you on your landline. But it definitely could be written better.


----------



## Jaf

I wonder if the bottle of water is normal? Not heard of that before.

No vacations yet here in my bit of Spain, so far just care homes. Don’t have one of those round here.


----------



## rona

Don't know what's happening with the figures. Just a few days ago, my area had over 300 positive cases, today it had 33. The weekend doesn't normally affect the case figure.
I really hope it isn't a blip and we are over the Xmas debacle


----------



## catz4m8z

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've been jabbed
> 
> have a drink and a biccie/Malteser reindeer .


I bet the chip was hidden in the chocolate reindeer....just to throw you off!!

Damn you Bill Gates!!!:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don't know @Jaf - I can only think that as staff we are generally very bad at drinking, as we were reminded to drink well this afternoon/evening too. I've been reading though and there are some schools of thought that you should avoid alcohol for three days post vaccination. Good job it's only Monday 

Oh no! The reindeer! Pesky chip. Why didn't I think of that before they lured me in with malty chocolatey goodness? :Hilarious


----------



## mrs phas

LittleEms said:


> Yes I know a few who are going to refuse it.
> I'm allergic to penicillin (anaphylactic allergic!) so I can't have the Pfizer but will be first in line in my town for Oxford (with my eyes shut!!).


Do you have some sort of link to that advice?
, my friend is penecillin allergic, but she's one of these that unless there's scientific proof she won't believe it 
Thank you


----------



## Mrs Funkin

https://www.anaphylaxis.org.uk/covid-19-advice/pfizer-covid-19-vaccine-and-allergies/

Scroll to the bottom and there's info there from the BSACI.

@LittleEms I take from this that if you have a known anaphylaxis to a single drug, there is no reason not to have it, only if it's a multiple drug reaction/unexplained reaction.


----------



## mrs phas

Mrs Funkin said:


> https://www.anaphylaxis.org.uk/covid-19-advice/pfizer-covid-19-vaccine-and-allergies/
> Scroll to the bottom and there's info there from the BSACI.


Thank you lovely lady


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You're welcome, hopefully your friend's mind will be eased if she reads this information.


----------



## LittleEms

Mrs Funkin said:


> https://www.anaphylaxis.org.uk/covid-19-advice/pfizer-covid-19-vaccine-and-allergies/
> 
> Scroll to the bottom and there's info there from the BSACI.
> 
> @LittleEms I take from this that if you have a known anaphylaxis to a single drug, there is no reason not to have it, only if it's a multiple drug reaction/unexplained reaction.


Ah that is different to when I last read it!
To be honest I will always go with what my Dr says when the time comes. By the time it gets to me I imagine they'll be using mostly the Oxford anyway as I'm not on the vulnerable list.


----------



## mrs phas

catz4m8z said:


> I bet the chip was hidden in the chocolate reindeer....just to throw you off!!
> 
> Damn you Bill Gates!!!:Hilarious


Wonder what he'll think, when he's constantly looking down the tunnel of lady bits, day after day


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@LittleEms I actually think it's really confusing as at first glance (and I suspect to many people) they see "anaphylaxis don't have it" and that's what they see. It took me a couple of readings to figure out they are saying it's okay unless it's a multiple drug anaphylaxis, or an unexplained.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

mrs phas said:


> Wonder what he'll think, when he's constantly looking down the tunnel of lady bits, day after day


Luckily for him, I don't do too much of that any more


----------



## ebonycat

catz4m8z said:


> I bet the chip was hidden in the chocolate reindeer....just to throw you off!!
> 
> Damn you Bill Gates!!!:Hilarious


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I don't know @Jaf - I can only think that as staff we are generally very bad at drinking, as we were reminded to drink well this afternoon/evening too. I've been reading though and there are some schools of thought that you should avoid alcohol for three days post vaccination. Good job it's only Monday
> 
> Oh no! The reindeer! Pesky chip. Why didn't I think of that before they lured me in with malty chocolatey goodness? :Hilarious


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## O2.0

Just got an email today to sign up to get it if I want it, but no word on when it will be offered, just judging interest of those of us who may want it. 

I'm now also confused about when I should get vaccinated. One person in the house tested positive (loss of taste and smell only symptom) the rest of us have been tested, all negative, but we're still quarantined until the 16th. No one else with any symptoms. 
They say you should wait 90 days to get the vaccine if you've had covid, but I don't how that applies to close contacts. 

I'm thinking about donating blood as they do a free antibody testing for blood donations so you can also donate convalescent plasma if you have antibodies. But again, not sure how long I should wait. Everything I reads says to wait 2 weeks after symptoms disappear but we don't have any symptoms! And possibly (likely?) don't have covid. 
For quarantine, I'm acting as if I have covid, but for vaccine and blood donation I'm not sure how long to wait. 

Such a strange disease! It's so crazy that some people walk around not even knowing they have it while others end up on ventilators with permanent lung damage or worse


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> @LittleEms I actually think it's really confusing as at first glance (and I suspect to many people) they see "anaphylaxis don't have it" and that's what they see. It took me a couple of readings to figure out they are saying it's okay unless it's a multiple drug anaphylaxis, or an unexplained.


I did mention it earlier on this thread that the no you shouldn't have it had been overrode, as I saw the penicillin being mentioned then the anaphylaxis and it had all been gone in to one. Which yes it was initially, then slackened then slackened again; to what we have now


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've only been dipping in and out of the thread sorry @lullabydream I missed your posting about it. I must say I don't like how the reporting of the reaction to the jab by two healthcare workers now means lots of folk are not keen to have it/won't have it. At least there seems to be some clearer guidance now.


----------



## Siskin

My friends who live a few doors away are to have their jabs on Friday. They are both under 75. Hopefully ours will be soon, we’re now suffering from vaccination envy


----------



## kimthecat

Im waiting to hear back from my GP. I contacted them yesterday to see if and when they can vaccinate me.


----------



## SbanR

Siskin said:


> we're now suffering from vaccination envy


:Hilarious


----------



## HarlequinCat

Its strange, here in Dorset my OHs nan is 98 and she hasn't been offered anything yet. She still lives in her own home but has care twice a day, so she is at risk there. The carers have tests weekly I think, but they haven't been vaccinated either


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just changed my vote to YES...

When or if I get a letter to go to the large vaccination center in Birmingham, I'm refusing and waiting until I can get it do at a local GP practice. It's not as if I'm going out or mixing with other people so I can wait.


----------



## Jackie C

As I've said, I work on intensive care as a nurse. I recently kicked off because two senior managers who are both several years younger than me and not patient-facing jumped in and had theirs. 
Well, it seems me challenging this has paid off. Someone from work rang me yesterday and told me there were some slots available for today. I'm booked in for 14:30.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Excellent news @Jackie C  I'm glad you're booked in. The only reason I got booked in was because we complained as many were getting their invitations and we hadn't had ours. We see a LOT of women every day in antenatal clinic, 60 women having a scan plus everyone else that comes through. Half of those have a partner with them too and we have a small waiting room and our consulting rooms are small too, so we are in very close proximity with women.

I am sad this morning though as I got a text to say that our Trust is now going to follow the second dose at 12 weeks advice from the DOH. Boooo.


----------



## SbanR

Jackie C said:


> As I've said, I work on intensive care as a nurse. I recently kicked off because two senior managers who are both several years younger than me and not patient-facing jumped in and had theirs.
> Well, it seems me challenging this has paid off. Someone from work rang me yesterday and told me there were some slots available for today. I'm booked in for 14:30.


I'm so glad to see you'll be getting your jab shortly. I hope you'll get your second in 3 weeks and Not 3 months.

@Mrs Funkin is it possible to push for 6 weeks as suggested by the WHO?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Not sure @SbanR I will investigate when I'm back next week.


----------



## MilleD

Mrs Funkin said:


> Excellent news @Jackie C  I'm glad you're booked in. The only reason I got booked in was because we complained as many were getting their invitations and we hadn't had ours. We see a LOT of women every day in antenatal clinic, 60 women having a scan plus everyone else that comes through. Half of those have a partner with them too and we have a small waiting room and our consulting rooms are small too, so we are in very close proximity with women.
> 
> I am sad this morning though as I got a text to say that our Trust is now going to follow the second dose at 12 weeks advice from the DOH. Boooo.


Quite a few places around here that have already administered a dose of the Pfizer one are ignoring the updated advice and sticking to the original timeline.


----------



## Calvine

@LittleEms: Out of interest, what is it about the Pfizer vaccine that makes some people not suitable for it? I'm not eligible yet, but the nurse at our surgery (recent open after a case of the plague) told me, after consulting with the GP, that she has put me on the list for the Oxford one which they have not yet got in stock. Just to add, also, Asda are doing the vaccinations, with Boots and Lloyds set to follow soon. (Apologies if someone already posted this, I don't read every post).


----------



## Calvine

SbanR said:


> :Hilarious


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Haha, yes! People will be comparing the size of needles used and boasting that theirs was bigger.


----------



## Jackie C

SbanR said:


> I'm so glad to see you'll be getting your jab shortly. I hope you'll get your second in 3 weeks and Not 3 months.
> 
> @Mrs Funkin is it possible to push for 6 weeks as suggested by the WHO?


It is three months. Looking at it, I can understand why.

Had it! They were so efficient, and was virtually painless. I was talking to one of the nurses, and they are managing to do a thousand in two days, which I think is amazing....and this is only one site! 
The first vaccine is 70% effective, after the second, it's 95%. The science is so very new, but it is likely that immunity will take weeks, anyway, whilst your body builds up your own natural immunity. (This is the same with the flu jab). 
They are trying to get more people vaccinated, which is what is delaying the 2nd dose. The research is saying that you can still get Covid after the first vaccine, but you are likely to *get less severe symptoms*, thus relieving the pressure on hospitals. This, I totally and utterly understand. It is likely you can still pass on covid, even if you've been vaccinated, so we're all still going to be wearing masks for foreseeable.


----------



## SbanR

Calvine said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Haha, yes! People will be comparing the size of needles used and boasting that theirs was bigger.


If you're one of the lucky ones who get chipped by needle ( unlike @Mrs Funkin who Only had it via bicci) then it will Most Definitely be a ginormous needle!


----------



## Jackie C

Calvine said:


> @LittleEms: Out of interest, what is it about the Pfizer vaccine that makes some people not suitable for it? I'm not eligible yet, but the nurse at our surgery (recent open after a case of the plague) told me, after consulting with the GP, that she has put me on the list for the Oxford one which they have not yet got in stock. Just to add, also, Asda are doing the vaccinations, with Boots and Lloyds set to follow soon. (Apologies if someone already posted this, I don't read every post).


The latest research is saying you can still have it if you're allergic to penicillin. If you have anaphylactic reactiosn to multiple drugs, they aren't recommending having it.


----------



## SbanR

Jackie C said:


> It is three months. Looking at it, I can understand why.
> 
> Had it! They were so efficient, and was virtually painless. I was talking to one of the nurses, and they are managing to do a thousand in two days, which I think is amazing....and this is only one site!
> The first vaccine is 70% effective, after the second, it's 95%. The science is so very new, but it is likely that immunity will take weeks, anyway, whilst your body builds up your own natural immunity. (This is the same with the flu jab).
> They are trying to get more people vaccinated, which is what is delaying the 2nd dose. The research is saying that you can still get Covid after the first vaccine, but you are likely to *get less severe symptoms*, thus relieving the pressure on hospitals. This, I totally and utterly understand. It is likely you can still pass on covid, even if you've been vaccinated, so we're all still going to be wearing masks for foreseeable.


I can understand delaying to 3 months for the general population but strongly feel that front line folk who come into daily contact with Covid sufferers should get the booster at 3 weeks.

I'm glad you've had your first jab at least


----------



## Jackie C

SbanR said:


> I can understand delaying to 3 months for the general population but strongly feel that front line folk who come into daily contact with Covid sufferers should get the booster at 3 weeks.
> 
> I'm glad you've had your first jab at least


I understand, but at the same time, many of my colleagues still haven't had their first. I'd rather wait for my second a bit longer in order for a colleague to get theirs. My OH is shielding and I'd rather him get his first one before my second.

Still mad at two of our no-patient-contact senior managers (they're the ones that I know of) getting it before us. It's not something I will forget in a hurry and it's made me lose a great deal of respect for them as leaders. I can understand that as human beings, most of us want it, but I would never, ever jump in front of a colleague who was asthmatic, vulnerable or over 50. All our vulnerable groups at work have had their first vaccine and many have had their second.


----------



## kimthecat

kimthecat said:


> Im waiting to hear back from my GP. I contacted them yesterday to see if and when they can vaccinate me.


Ive not heard back yet, The text I had from them last week said not to contact then that they would contact me.

But the hospital where Im treated for RA contacted me and asked if I was having the vacs . I was due for my first infusion of Rituximab on 19th jan and they said that if I was going to have the jab then you couldnt have it for 4 to 6 months after the second infusion on 2nd feb, They advised me to cancel the infusions if I wanted the jab.

Which I did , However afterwards , I got the feeling that I will have to wait a while for the jabs ,Im priority 4 , then 3 months apart plus one month wait before Infusions. So a long wait and no treatment until mid summer. Not sure if I made the right decision now.


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> Ive not heard back yet, The text I had from them last week said not to contact then that they would contact me.
> 
> But the hospital where Im treated for RA contacted me and asked if I was having the vacs . I was due for my first infusion of Rituximab on 19th jan and they said that if I was going to have the jab then you couldnt have it for 4 to 6 months after the second infusion on 2nd feb, They advised me to cancel the infusions if I wanted the jab.
> 
> Which I did , However afterwards , I got the feeling that I will have to wait a while for the jabs ,Im priority 4 , then 3 months apart plus one month wait before Infusions. So a long wait and no treatment until mid summer. Not sure if I made the right decision now.


Devil and deep blue


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> Devil and deep blue


Yeah. I think in a way I was relieved that I didnt have to go to the hospital in case of catching Covid there. Ive asked my consultant to up my steroids a bit which Im sure he will do which and that will be a great help.


----------



## catz4m8z

My second jab would of been next week...just found out its cancelled. I get why they have cancelled, but Im not gonna lie I am kinda miffed about it!
Having had it once I really dont want to get it again!:Shy


----------



## ForestWomble

Does anyone know if the covid jab is safe to have while having / just had cancer treatment?


----------



## kimthecat

kimthecat said:


> Im waiting to hear back from my GP. I contacted them yesterday to see if and when they can vaccinate me.


They think it might be at least two months before I can have first jab


----------



## kimthecat

ForestWomble said:


> Does anyone know if the covid jab is safe to have while having / just had cancer treatment?


Im not 100% certain but I dont think they will do it while someone is having cancer treatment. One reason is that the cancer treatment ie infusions can reduce the efficiency of the vaccination. I was due to have Rituxamab for rheumatoid arthritis and which is also used for certain cancers . I was told not to have any vaccinations at least one month before the jab and you have to wait 4 to 6 months after.


----------



## kimthecat




----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> They think it might be at least two months before I can have first jab


You'll be about the same time as me then.


----------



## ForestWomble

kimthecat said:


> Im not 100% certain but I dont think they will do it while someone is having cancer treatment. One reason is that the cancer treatment ie infusions can reduce the efficiency of the vaccination. I was due to have Rituxamab for rheumatoid arthritis and which is also used for certain cancers . I was told not to have any vaccinations at least one month before the jab and you have to wait 4 to 6 months after.


Thank you.


----------



## Siskin

Had a text come through from my doctors surgery half an hour ago offering me an appointment for the vaccination tomorrow at 4.30pm. Oh yesssss, said I :Hilarious


----------



## Sairy

Siskin said:


> Had a text come through from my doctors surgery half an hour ago offering me an appointment for the vaccination tomorrow at 4.30pm. Oh yesssss, said I :Hilarious


That's great news!


----------



## Siskin

Had the Oxford Astra Zenica vaccine. All very well organised, as we drove in to the hospital car park we were stopped by hi viz wearing people who told us where to park and when I was ready to come back to them. I was then taken by a rather circuitous route into the hospital which they were using that day, they do have a tent up which they have used but it was very cold today. I was then shown to a seat and another lady took my name. When 3 of us had gathered we were taken through to the vaccination room, asked a number of questions including was there any chance we were pregnant, so us two ladies looked pointedly at the man and we all had a laugh. Then each of us in turn was given the jab and after a few minutes were shown the way out collecting a card and some info on the way. The card gives info of which type of vaccine and batch number and is to be kept.
It was all very friendly and jovial.

I feel fine, no after effects so far.

Reading between the lines with a short conversation I had, I think the hospital had a batch of the AZ vaccine arrive yesterday and decided to inoculate immunocompromised people whilst they could, so this probably answers why I had the vaccine appt offer at such short notice.


----------



## Siskin

Great singing from a lovely family

There's some other videos they've made which are fun to watch


----------



## Babyshoes

Siskin said:


> Great singing from a lovely family
> 
> There's some other videos they've made which are fun to watch


I saw that on Facebook this morning, apparently they've had some pretty nasty messages, which is awful. There are also some folks disagreeing, but at least doing so without being abusive...


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> It is three months. Looking at it, I can understand why.
> 
> Had it! They were so efficient, and was virtually painless. I was talking to one of the nurses, and they are managing to do a thousand in two days, which I think is amazing....and this is only one site!
> The first vaccine is 70% effective, after the second, it's 95%. The science is so very new, but it is likely that immunity will take weeks, anyway, whilst your body builds up your own natural immunity. (This is the same with the flu jab).
> They are trying to get more people vaccinated, which is what is delaying the 2nd dose. The research is saying that you can still get Covid after the first vaccine, but you are likely to *get less severe symptoms*, thus relieving the pressure on hospitals. This, I totally and utterly understand. It is likely you can still pass on covid, even if you've been vaccinated, so we're all still going to be wearing masks for foreseeable.


I think it makes sound sense to vaccinate more people once to protect from serious illness or death (thereby protecting the NHS) than to double dose a much smaller number.

DH has been advised by his cancer team to tell our GP he will take a jab at short notice if there are any to be left over in a session.


----------



## Boxer123

My mum had hers today she works for the NHS said it was no worse than the flu jab.


----------



## Siskin

Boxer123 said:


> My mum had hers today she works for the NHS said it was no worse than the flu jab.


I agree, no achy arm here either which I had with the flu jab this winter


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> My mum had hers today she works for the NHS said* it was no worse than the flu jab*.


That's what I hoping for, I never really feel that.


----------



## Siskin

Happy Paws2 said:


> That's what I hoping for, I never really feel that.


I've spoken to several people who have had the jab and all say it's not painful and they have no after effects. I didn't even notice it going in. The hospital pharmacist did it


----------



## tabelmabel

My friend, a G.P, had his and felt awful - took to bed with high fever. Turns out he has tested positive for Covid! That is bad luck. Think he is a bit better today. He thought he had taken a reaction to the vaccine but obviously not.

My aunt had her vaccine and my pharmacist friend too and neither had any bad effect at all.


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> That's what I hoping for, I never really feel that.


Didn't bother her at all hopefully yours will be the same.


----------



## SbanR

Siskin said:


> I've spoken to several people who have had the jab and all say it's not painful and they have no after effects. I didn't even notice it going in. The hospital pharmacist did it


I think who gives the jab is the deciding factor.
My flu jab last autumn Hurt and I had a whacking huge bruise that lasted ages!


----------



## lullabydream

SbanR said:


> I think who gives the jab is the deciding factor.
> My flu jab last autumn Hurt and I had a whacking huge bruise that lasted ages!


I had no bruise or anything but I did think this winters flu jab was mighty stingy and did make my arm ache!


----------



## Siskin

lullabydream said:


> I had no bruise or anything but I did think this winters flu jab was mighty stingy and did make my arm ache!


Your're not alone in saying that, a lady I spoke to yesterday said the same thing and I thought the same. Must have been whatever was in it this winter


----------



## Babyshoes

Siskin said:


> Your're not alone in saying that, a lady I spoke to yesterday said the same thing and I thought the same. Must have been whatever was in it this winter


My flu jab this year made me feel quite crappy for a few days - very slight fever, aching all down my arm to my hand and up into the glands on that side in underarm and neck, headache and extreme malaise. I have CFS though, so my reactions to things can be a bit different to most folks, it seems my body often either over or under reacts...

I'm still planning to have the Covid jab when it's my turn, potentially feeling rubbish for a few days is still better than the fairly likely situation that I'd end up in hospital...


----------



## MilleD

So my sister works in a hospital and her boss has sent round a missive saying that if they know anyone who is over 60 or shielding, to sort of put them 'on call' as they are getting cancellations for vaccine appointments and so there are doses going 'spare'.

She called me yesterday and told me to keep my phone with me and on.

I feel a little bad as this will effectively be jumping to queue, but is it better than vaccine going to waste?

I'm not really sure what to think.


----------



## Happy Paws2

MilleD said:


> So my sister works in a hospital and her boss has sent round a missive saying that if they know anyone who is over 60 or shielding, to sort of put them 'on call' as they are getting cancellations for vaccine appointments and so there are doses going 'spare'.
> 
> She called me yesterday and told me to keep my phone with me and on.
> 
> I feel a little bad as this will effectively be jumping to queue, but is it better than vaccine going to waste?
> 
> I'm not really sure what to think.


If they are offering have it and you fit the bill, have it and don't worry about.


----------



## Babyshoes

@MilleD definitely better to use it than having the dose go to waste! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Siskin

I agree with others @MilleD, if it's offered have it. If you do get covid you are likely to end up in hospital and that effects the NHS directly and you could easily end up in intensive care. So you need it more so then those who are older but otherwise healthy. I suspect my jab came as quickly as it did due to being vulnerable as I'm 69 and would not have had it for a while yet had I not been so


----------



## rona

Well, it seems that our vaccination hubs have had to pause. They've finished the 80+ group and are having to wait to start the next group.

Is this a case of everyone having to work to the schedule of the slowest and wait until others have done the 80+?


----------



## O2.0

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=457670408728901


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> Well, it seems that our vaccination hubs have had to pause. They've finished the 80+ group and are having to wait to start the next group.
> 
> Is this a case of everyone having to work to the schedule of the slowest and wait until others have done the 80+?


I can't comment whether everyone over 80 has had their vaccine in my area, but they are certainly getting down to the under 80 year old group as several people that I know have had their inoculations. I think they are trying to do the vulnerables in group 4 as well. My husband and my friend up the road are both 73 and have yet to have the call.


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Well, it seems that our vaccination hubs have had to pause. They've finished the 80+ group and are having to wait to start the next group.
> 
> Is this a case of everyone having to work to the schedule of the slowest and wait until others have done the 80+?


Honestly, I doubt it. Or at least, hope not. Makes no sense imo.

Given the logistics I would think it's just that the supply is a bit bumpy.


----------



## kimthecat

How does this work, Does the NHS book it for you and tell you where to go, I assumed my GP surgery would do it but they think it could be at least two months , but a place in Wembly is opening for mass vacs so I would hope to go there if its sooner.


----------



## Siskin

kimthecat said:


> How does this work, Does the NHS book it for you and tell you where to go, I assumed my GP surgery would do it but they think it could be at least two months , but a place in Wembly is opening for mass vacs so I would hope to go there if its sooner.


I got a text. I knew my surgery had my mobile number so I left it on during the day just in case. I don't normally do this as I have a home phone. I got the text at 6.30 in the evening and a link which took me to a website offering me several appointments over Friday and Saturday and where that would be. Clicked the time chosen and I was booked in there and then. When I had the jab the helper said my gp would be notified. 
I heard today that those that are sent a letter the envelope will be coloured blue as, apparently, a lot of elderly people were throwing the invite letters away thinking they were not real as they didn't come directly from their surgery, but from an organisation that GP's use in situations like this. Whether this is nationwide I can't say.


----------



## HarlequinCat

OHs Nan got her appointment through, but it was for the huge vaccination centres. Either Bristol or Taunton which is over 50 miles away. She's 98 and gets car sick in a few miles, not to mention the waiting times there are known to be long. She going to have to wait until she can get a local gp one


----------



## Lurcherlad

Mother in Law, 86 got a telephone invite the other day but she’s not keen to have it and said she wasn’t feeling well.

They told her to ring back to book herself in. She probably won’t though because “she takes so many tablets already”.

Which is why (given her age and all her serious health issues) she should have it! 

I said to OH to get her booked in then he could attend dressed as “Mrs Doubtfire” and pretend he’s her and have it instead!


----------



## rona

Just found out from an actual surgery, that they have done all over 80s, all care homes staff and residents, all pharmacists, dentists, various other caring staff and can manage up to 3000 vacs a day. 

However,they are only getting 400 next week,which will take them about 2 hours  :Banghead


----------



## kimthecat

Siskin said:


> I got a text. I knew my surgery had my mobile number so I left it on during the day just in case. I don't normally do this as I have a home phone. I got the text at 6.30 in the evening and a link which took me to a website offering me several appointments over Friday and Saturday and where that would be. Clicked the time chosen and I was booked in there and then. When I had the jab the helper said my gp would be notified.
> I heard today that those that are sent a letter the envelope will be coloured blue as, apparently, a lot of elderly people were throwing the invite letters away thinking they were not real as they didn't come directly from their surgery, but from an organisation that GP's use in situations like this. Whether this is nationwide I can't say.


Thanks.  That sounds easy enough. I get texts from the NHS like appointment reminders so hopefully I will get one about the vacc soon.


----------



## MollySmith

kimthecat said:


> How does this work, Does the NHS book it for you and tell you where to go, I assumed my GP surgery would do it but they think it could be at least two months , but a place in Wembly is opening for mass vacs so I would hope to go there if its sooner.


Our surgery is texting or phoning patients and their website has all the info. I've seen a couple of threads localy where people didn't know our practice had a website and seems to be the best place. They are staring next week and it's three surgeries together, I've volunteered to help with the car park.

Despite my many years of needle jabbing, they are not interested in my unqualified medical skills 

Mind you. Depends if we can get the next jab. This isn't good, I hope it's not true, they can't let us down again.

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/covid-vaccine-dominic-raab-coronavirus-b1788498.html


----------



## MollySmith

HarlequinCat said:


> OHs Nan got her appointment through, but it was for the huge vaccination centres. Either Bristol or Taunton which is over 50 miles away. She's 98 and gets car sick in a few miles, not to mention the waiting times there are known to be long. She going to have to wait until she can get a local gp one


I find it frustrating that pharmacies have offered but believe that they can't. Though I think I saw that Boots might be? That would be much easier for many.


----------



## Lurcherlad

On the bright side ....

BBC app:

*"People in England aged 70 and over, as well as those listed as clinically extremely vulnerable, will begin receiving offers of a coronavirus vaccine this week."*

Hoping OH gets his first jab very soon. That should take the huge risk of him falling seriously ill and dying away, hopefully 
*
*


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> On the bright side ....
> 
> BBC app:
> 
> *"People in England aged 70 and over, as well as those listed as clinically extremely vulnerable, will begin receiving offers of a coronavirus vaccine this week."*
> 
> Hoping OH gets his first jab very soon. That should take the huge risk of him falling seriously ill and dying away, hopefully


Hoping that means my area will be able to access more vac


----------



## tabelmabel

There is a discussion on radio scotland just now saying only 55% of care home staff have accepted the vaccine so the debate is should you be able to continue in your work if you refuse the jag. It is very heated! Sounds like some are refusing due to health conditions or pregnancy. One bloke cant have the jag as he suffered anaphylactic shock some years ago. One bloke called in from the military - furious as jags are compulsory there.

I have been in work where TB, hepatitis and MMR is compulsory - it is interesting that as many as 45% are refusing the jag. General concensus seems to be that it shouldn't be compulsory.

What do you all think?


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> There is a discussion on radio scotland just now saying only 55% of care home staff have accepted the vaccine so the debate is should you be able to continue in your work if you refuse the jag. It is very heated! Sounds like some are refusing due to health conditions or pregnancy. One bloke cant have the jag as he suffered anaphylactic shock some years ago. One bloke called in from the military - furious as jags are compulsory there.
> 
> I have been in work where TB, hepatitis and MMR is compulsory - it is interesting that as many as 45% are refusing the jag. General concensus seems to be that it shouldn't be compulsory.
> 
> What do you all think?


Tricky one. The vaccine does not stop you catching or spreading the virus (I believe) so are they putting residents at risk ?

Pregnant women currently can't have the jab and I understand if you have had a previous allergic reaction.

Care workers get paid a pittance and work long hours. It is very hard to recruit if it is made compulsory will people just leave the service ?


----------



## tabelmabel

Boxer123 said:


> The vaccine does not stop you catching or spreading the virus (I believe) so are they putting residents at risk ?


Professor Hugh Pennington has been on saying exactly that.He doesn't think it should be compulsory for existing staff.

Another bloke has called in to say he owns a chain of 140 care homes and he is making it compulsory for his employees.

Sounds like a lot of refusals are due to the anti vax info on social media and correct info is at the heart of it.


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> Professor Hugh Pennington has been on saying exactly that.He doesn't think it should be compulsory for existing staff.
> 
> Another bloke has called in to say he owns a chain of 140 care homes and he is making it compulsory for his employees.
> 
> Sounds like a lot of refusals are due to the anti vax info on social media and correct info is at the heart of it.


This is the damage the anti vaccine folk are doing. Care home staff are at higher risk I'm sure of catching the virus so you would hope they would have it to look after themselves as well. We used to be offered the flu jab at work I never heard anyone worry about getting it.


----------



## tabelmabel

A woman called in and made a good point that if you are employed in the army or NHS and cannot have a compulsory vaccine, you could be re deployed, whereas that is not easy or possible with care home staff.

This high level of refusal amongst care home staff could signal the refusal rate as it is rolled out to more people across many different workplaces.


----------



## MollySmith

tabelmabel said:


> There is a discussion on radio scotland just now saying only 55% of care home staff have accepted the vaccine so the debate is should you be able to continue in your work if you refuse the jag. It is very heated! Sounds like some are refusing due to health conditions or pregnancy. One bloke cant have the jag as he suffered anaphylactic shock some years ago. One bloke called in from the military - furious as jags are compulsory there.
> 
> I have been in work where TB, hepatitis and MMR is compulsory - it is interesting that as many as 45% are refusing the jag. General concensus seems to be that it shouldn't be compulsory.
> 
> What do you all think?


Oh gosh that's so difficult. I instinctively feel that if one says compulsory that's a word that creates feelings of Big Brother and - bringing my own feelings in here - the government have hardly coated themselves in glory so mistrust is high. If I didn't know a scientist who worked on the vaccine, and read up about it and watched the Panorama documentary, I might also be fearful because I have a huge sense of mistrust of Hancock et al. I feel that as a fractured island, we are all fearful.

I can see why anti vaxers are being heard even though I disagree. It's hard to wade through nonsense to get to the real answers.

Im thinking about the donor card and how that's opt out not opt in and if that can be used as a model. In an ideal world there would be a campaign based on research to get the message over but the speed means it's largely down to personal values which are either based on if people believe the virus is real or a hoax. In an ideal world we would never be in this awful situation.

I can't think like an anti vaxer or a conspiracy theorist but guess that carrots to dangle are not seeing family or NHS. That there has to be some psychological approach to get the counter message over in a way that invokes trust not power which _compulsory_ does. But I fear it's too late.


----------



## Jesthar

MollySmith said:


> I find it frustrating that pharmacies have offered but believe that they can't. Though I think I saw that Boots might be? That would be much easier for many.


It could be possible for the Oxford vaccine, but the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines need very specific handling and very specialist storage conditions that most places can't come close to providing.


----------



## Pawscrossed

tabelmabel said:


> There is a discussion on radio scotland just now saying only 55% of care home staff have accepted the vaccine so the debate is should you be able to continue in your work if you refuse the jag. It is very heated! Sounds like some are refusing due to health conditions or pregnancy. One bloke cant have the jag as he suffered anaphylactic shock some years ago. One bloke called in from the military - furious as jags are compulsory there.
> 
> I have been in work where TB, hepatitis and MMR is compulsory - it is interesting that as many as 45% are refusing the jag. General concensus seems to be that it shouldn't be compulsory.
> 
> What do you all think?


45% wow, that is incredible. Are programs like this encouraging people I wonder? They might get this herd mentality (no pun intended over herd immunity) and think... oh yes, they said they might not, therefore I don't need to. They set a match to it. Most of us would understand but some are so blinded by belief they won't believe it. A friend of mine thinks she has it (no test), cured it with honey and lemon and therefore doesn't need the vaccine. You couldn't persuade her otherwise even though she has no evidence to say she's had Covid.


----------



## rona

https://www.nzherald.co.nz/business...tech-breakthrough/ZD3SHG43BNVOJVSQE2QAA6QF5Q/

A groundbreaking pill-based vaccine which could one day transform the fight against Covid is being developed by a Sussex biotech firm.

Burgess Hill-based IosBio has come up with a way to turn injected vaccines into orally administered tablets and is now working with Californian firm ImmunityBio to test the technology in clinical trials.

Clinical trials in monkeys have shown the oral vaccine made using iosBio technology to be highly effective. The jab version, developed by ImmunityBio, is already in phase two/three trials.

The oral vaccine will begin clinical trials on Americans this month and ImmunityBio is applying for regulatory approval to run tests in Britain too.


----------



## HarlequinCat

rona said:


> https://www.nzherald.co.nz/business...tech-breakthrough/ZD3SHG43BNVOJVSQE2QAA6QF5Q/
> 
> A groundbreaking pill-based vaccine which could one day transform the fight against Covid is being developed by a Sussex biotech firm.
> 
> Burgess Hill-based IosBio has come up with a way to turn injected vaccines into orally administered tablets and is now working with Californian firm ImmunityBio to test the technology in clinical trials.
> 
> Clinical trials in monkeys have shown the oral vaccine made using iosBio technology to be highly effective. The jab version, developed by ImmunityBio, is already in phase two/three trials.
> 
> The oral vaccine will begin clinical trials on Americans this month and ImmunityBio is applying for regulatory approval to run tests in Britain too.


That would be good. I can imagine it would speed up the distribution. No need to wait for your appointment and easier to store and transport


----------



## Ringypie

So excited that they are starting to vaccinate the extremely vulnerable. Apparently I can have the jab and I really can’t wait. Not that it will change much here as hubby will still be waiting for his and I’m not prepared to risk him! But one less thing for me to worry about!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don't agree with compulsory vaccination, no. I've had it purely to try to assist in getting back to normal - it has not, nor will it, change my behaviours which are very mindful as I couldn't stand to make my husband sick, nor anyone in my care. Whether I had the vaccination or not, nothing is different for me in what I do. Whether we will actually get the second dose or not remains to be seen I guess.

I think the amount of people that work within the NHS/private care sector that *cannot* have the Pfizer is very small (as we've said before on here, you can have it if you've had a single drug anaphylaxis - you cannot have it if you've had a multi-drug anaphylaxis or an unexplained). I don't like that it's being used as an excuse not to have it - if you don't want it, don't have it, but stand by your own decision and don't look for an "excuse". Storage and prep would definitely be an issue for a pharmacy for the Pfizer (storage between -60 and -80 degrees and must be used within 6 hours of defrost, each vial makes five doses). Some pregnant women are being advised to have the vaccination, those that are in the extremely clinical vulnerable group (e.g. those with CF, those who have had an organ transplant), you can also discuss it if you are a pregnant health/social care worker. I've not seen it yet though - but I have been off for ten days.


----------



## rona

HarlequinCat said:


> That would be good. I can imagine it would speed up the distribution. No need to wait for your appointment and easier to store and transport


To poorer countries too


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> I don't agree with compulsory vaccination, no. I've had it purely to try to assist in getting back to normal - it has not, nor will it, change my behaviours which are very mindful as I couldn't stand to make my husband sick, nor anyone in my care. Whether I had the vaccination or not, nothing is different for me in what I do. Whether we will actually get the second dose or not remains to be seen I guess.
> 
> I think the amount of people that work within the NHS/private care sector that *cannot* have the Pfizer is very small (as we've said before on here, you can have it if you've had a single drug anaphylaxis - you cannot have it if you've had a multi-drug anaphylaxis or an unexplained). I don't like that it's being used as an excuse not to have it - if you don't want it, don't have it, but stand by your own decision and don't look for an "excuse". Storage and prep would definitely be an issue for a pharmacy for the Pfizer (storage between -60 and -80 degrees and must be used within 6 hours of defrost, each vial makes five doses). Some pregnant women are being advised to have the vaccination, those that are in the extremely clinical vulnerable group (e.g. those with CF, those who have had an organ transplant), you can also discuss it if you are a pregnant health/social care worker. I've not seen it yet though - but I have been off for ten days.


I have read, don't know how much truth is in it but people have been, how would you put it xenophobic when it comes to the Pfizer vaccine and wanted to wait for the Oxford. Ironically probably taken medication from them for years though...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

!!!!!!!!!! @lullabydream I'm stunned by that!


----------



## rona

lullabydream said:


> I have read, don't know how much truth is in it but people have been, how would you put it xenophobic when it comes to the Pfizer vaccine and wanted to wait for the Oxford. Ironically probably taken medication from them for years though...


The vaccines are very different and the Pfizer ones are new innovation, also with reports that some other countries are having a few problems with it. I don't want it.
I'm sure there aren't many who are xenophobic about it, but do have valid concerns.
Xenophobia always sells papers though doesn't it?


----------



## kimthecat

MollySmith said:


> = They are staring next week and it's three surgeries together, I've volunteered to help with the car park.


Well done and Good luck. I hope the weather isn't too bad.


----------



## ForestWomble

MollySmith said:


> Mind you. Depends if we can get the next jab. This isn't good, I hope it's not true, they can't let us down again.
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/covid-vaccine-dominic-raab-coronavirus-b1788498.html


I can't read the link, could someone give me the main bits please?


----------



## tabelmabel

@ForestWomble - main points from the article is that Dominic Rab cannot give a guarantee that everyone will receive a second dose of the astrazenica or pfeizer vaccine within 12 weeks.

He was repeatedly pressed for a guarantee on 2nd vaccines within 12 weeks in an interview on sky news but did not give a direct affirmation.


----------



## ForestWomble

tabelmabel said:


> @ForestWomble - main points from the article is that Dominic Rab cannot give a guarantee that everyone will receive a second dose of the astrazenica or pfeizer vaccine within 12 weeks.
> 
> He was repeatedly pressed for a guarantee on 2nd vaccines within 12 weeks in an interview on sky news but did not give a direct affirmation.


Thank you.

That doesn't sound good.


----------



## MollySmith

tabelmabel said:


> @ForestWomble - main points from the article is that Dominic Rab cannot give a guarantee that everyone will receive a second dose of the astrazenica or pfeizer vaccine within 12 weeks.
> 
> He was repeatedly pressed for a guarantee on 2nd vaccines within 12 weeks in an interview on sky news but did not give a direct affirmation.


thanks @tabelmabel


----------



## MollySmith

Jesthar said:


> It could be possible for the Oxford vaccine, but the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines need very specific handling and very specialist storage conditions that most places can't come close to providing.


ah, makes perfect sense, thank you!


----------



## Lurcherlad

tabelmabel said:


> @ForestWomble - main points from the article is that Dominic Rab cannot give a guarantee that everyone will receive a second dose of the astrazenica or pfeizer vaccine within 12 weeks.
> 
> He was repeatedly pressed for a guarantee on 2nd vaccines within 12 weeks in an interview on sky news but did not give a direct affirmation.


They never give guarantees, they can't, for obvious reasons.


----------



## tabelmabel

I know @Lurcherlad - i was just summerising the article up for forest womble. I didnt post the article or see the sky news thing but i think the issue came up too on last week's Question Time - not Dominic Raab but someone else very evasive about the 12 week thing. Just their whole manner kind of told you they already know they can't deliver on this.


----------



## margy

After thinking I was going to be stuck at home today the surgery rang and asked if I wanted to go down and get the covid vaccine. I'm a carer so knew I'd be having it soon. I went down and got the Oxford one, in my sore arm. No good having 2 sore arms!


----------



## rona

This is the COVID Vaccine Deployment minister talking yesterday

https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/1...se-coronavirus-vaccine-latest-Raab-Hancock-vn

An upbeat Mr Zahawi replied: "Absolutely Nick, everyone who has had a Pfizer/BioNTech first dose will get a Pfizer/BioNTech second dose within 12 weeks.

"We will start second vaccinations by March for those people who had it in December and early January, and we'll keep going."


----------



## Jackie C

My OH received a text and is going to have his vaccine on Friday. He's 54 and considered clinically vulnerable. I'm surprised (but grateful) he's got his so soon, as they'll still be some older groups that haven't had it. I don't know who actually makes the decision, but I guess his GP has a part in it?


----------



## Jackie C

The logic for delaying the second dose up to 12 weeks instead of 3 weeks is sound. If it means people are less likely to get severe symptoms and less likely to be admitted to hospital, it's a good thing. It's more equitable and the way out unit is at the minute, we couldn't cope with much more (staff and patients!)
The only concern I have is that if the 12 weeks is delayed and the government are being very vague (as always) about it.


----------



## tabelmabel

Well - here's a turn up for the books. I have been invited to book my vaccine slot already!


I belong to an agency and take a cooked meal to an old lady every saturday so all agency staff have been moved to priority.

But, in my case, i just hand the meal through her window of her sheltered housing! I dont even go in.


My normal priority group is group 10. Over 50s. Would i be very selfish in taking a vaccine sooner? I feel the answer is probably yes.


What would you do?




Looking at the email again there is some stuff at the bottom about them wanting the slots to go to frontline staff first.



Definitely not me. I will hold off and wait my proper turn


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> Well - here's a turn up for the books. I have been invited to book my vaccine slot already!
> 
> I belong to an agency and take a cooked meal to an old lady every saturday so all agency staff have been moved to priority.
> 
> But, in my case, i just hand the meal through her window of her sheltered housing! I dont even go in.
> 
> My normal priority group is group 10. Over 50s. Would i be very selfish in taking a vaccine sooner? I feel the answer is probably yes.
> 
> What would you do?


I think you should take it who would it go to if you didn't or would your appointment go to waste ? You've been offered it take it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm with @Boxer123 take it @tabelmabel - the appointment uptake is actually quite poor (particularly within the BAME population**), so if you're offered, go for it.

** meaning low numbers overall for uptake of appts...and every day I'm sure vaccinations are thrown away, so they might as well throw one in your arm via a pointy stick


----------



## tabelmabel

Thanks @Boxer123 and @Mrs Funkin - i have taken your advice and booked for monday.

You were right - they had tons of slots and days available. I could take my pick of any day, any time.

So i have gone monday, 25th jan 1.30 for my first one and 5th april for the second.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Post this on the Covid thread but thought I'd re-post it where I should have put it in the first place.

OH had his letter yesterday, we were both worried about having to travel to one of the centers, we needed have worried the letter says,

*"if there is a reason you can't book an appointment at one of these locations, you can choose to wait until your local GP services contact you. if you would rather do that, you don't need to do anything now - just wait for your GP services to contact you."*

So we shall both do that.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Where are the letters inviting people for a Covid vaccine being sent from? Are they coming from the NHS direct using your NHS number or are they coming from GPs? its just occurred to me if I am no longer registered with a GP practice how will I (when the time comes) be invited for a vaccine?


----------



## kittih

3dogs2cats said:


> Where are the letters inviting people for a Covid vaccine being sent from? Are they coming from the NHS direct using your NHS number or are they coming from GPs? its just occurred to me if I am no longer registered with a GP practice how will I (when the time comes) be invited for a vaccine?


I read, and I can't remember where, it was either the Zoe covid website or via Dr John Campbell on YouTube or the NHS website as they are my main go tos for sensible advice that you will need to be registered with a GP to get an invite.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

kittih said:


> I read, and I can't remember where, it was either the Zoe covid website or via Dr John Campbell on YouTube or the NHS website as they are my main go tos for sensible advice that you will need to be registered with a GP to get an invite.


 Thank you Kittih I didn`t even think of looking on the NHS website!


----------



## Magyarmum

Oh dear!  Just received this notice from the government.

Do you think I should be worried being vaccinated by my vet? 

What if he gives me a Rabies vaccination instead?

*Koronavírus tájékoztató oldal*
* ·*
As the vaccine makes it possible, after vaccination of nursing homes over 89 years old, vaccination of those living in their own homes will be followed. They will be vaccinated by the *pet doctor* or vaccination team, even in their own home. We ask family members to help the elderly, grandparents and great-grandparents to send back the mail to them!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

As long as he doesn't go for the scruff of your neck, you should be okay @Magyarmum


----------



## Magyarmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> As long as he doesn't go for the scruff of your neck, you should be okay @Magyarmum


I'm more worried in case he tries to muzzle me, although I'm quite friendly and don't bite.


----------



## Bisbow

As long as he does not take your temperature at the same time you should be OK


----------



## ebonycat

Bisbow said:


> As long as he does not take your temperature at the same time you should be OK


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## lymorelynn

Just booked my husband's first vaccination - it will be done in a pharmacy just up the road from my vet  Better make sure we go to the right place


----------



## kittih

Magyarmum said:


> I'm more worried in case he tries to muzzle me, although I'm quite friendly and don't bite.


Now I understand where all the concerns about the vaccine containing a microchip come from. Sounds like some people got immunised by the vet and got microchipped and spayed by accident


----------



## Happy Paws2

OH has just had a phone call from our GP he has his first jab this Saturday at 6.40pm. I still haven't had a letter


----------



## Siskin

My Oh is still waiting, he’s 73. They seem quite well forward in this area, but I think they may be still doing the vulnerables and the over 75’s. He’s got his mobile on as well as the home phone close by.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> *My Oh is still waiting, he's 73.* They seem quite well forward in this area, but I think they may be still doing the vulnerables and the over 75's. He's got his mobile on as well as the home phone close by.


Same age as me, OH is 77 that's why his getting his first.


----------



## Siskin

Happy Paws2 said:


> Same age as me, OH is 77 that's why his getting his first.


Our friend up the road has had his, he's a little older possibly 75 or 76, he has some health issues, heart and a tendency to bronchitis so I'm glad he's had his


----------



## SbanR

Magyarmum said:


> I'm more worried in case he tries to muzzle me, although I'm quite friendly and don't bite.


Be sure to lick his face enthusiastically in greeting! That will surely demonstrate how friendly you are!


----------



## Siskin

SbanR said:


> Be sure to lick his face enthusiastically in greeting! That will surely demonstrate how friendly you are!


And wag your tail


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> Our friend up the road has had his, he's a little older possibly 75 or 76, he has some health issues, heart and a tendency to bronchitis so I'm glad he's had his


I'm 73 (well will be next Wednesday) but I have kidney, liver, heart and breathing problems so can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Magyarmum

SbanR said:


> Be sure to lick his face enthusiastically in greeting! That will surely demonstrate how friendly you are!


My vet is rather gorgeous so I wouldn't mind him giving me a cuddle. 

It looks as though we will be getting both the AstraZeneca and the Sputnik V vaccine as well as the Pfizer and Moderna which will help speed up the vaccination programme considerably ,

I'm 81 and had things gone to plan should have been vaccinated by now. At the moment I don't know when I will be due to the delay in supplying the Pfizer vaccine.


----------



## Dimwit

I am very lucky and am getting my first dose of the vaccine on Sunday - because I have been volunteering in my local A&E since last year I am able to get the vaccine alongside the rest of the hospital staff.


----------



## SbanR

Magyarmum said:


> My vet is rather gorgeous so I wouldn't mind him giving me a cuddle.


And checking your temperature?!


----------



## MollySmith

Husband on Sat, let’s hope next one is 21 days not 12 weeks...


----------



## Babyshoes

Our surgery has a big red message on the website saying not to contact them about the vaccine, with a link to the govt guidelines. According to those, I should be in group 6, however I suspect I may not be, given many GPs' attitude towards CFS/ME. It is now recognised as a neurological condition, but within the groups on Facebook, it seems many doctors still treat it as psychological, or worse, fake. 

I did send my surgery a message through the system on their website explaining why I was asking then to check if I had been assigned the right group, and that if I had I would happily wait my turn. We'll see if I get a response. I'd rather find out now if I've been put in the wrong group, rather than waiting for people in a lower priority to start getting it before I enquire.

I don't think that's an unreasonable request, but I need to wait and see if I get a response at all...


----------



## Lurcherlad

Though 60, DH is classed as clinically vulnerable so it will be a relief when he has his (at the local sports centre) on 31st January.

We’ll still be following guidelines, of course, but hopefully he’ll be less at risk of serious illness, hospitalisation and death.


----------



## Jackie C

Seems a bit inconsistent depending on where you live. A few people who have health problems have mentioned that they've not been invited yet, and are older than my OH who is 54 (and has health problems). He's going tomorrow.
The NHS in the Yorkshire region has been particularly good at organising and distributing the vaccine, so are now being punished for their good work, it seems: https://bit.ly/3sFaEPc

Also, it appears that the delay of 12 weeks (that I originally said was logical) has been found to be potentially detrimental in a study in Israel. (I'll try and find the link, but my tea is ready).


----------



## ebonycat

Lurcherlad said:


> Though 60, DH is classed as clinically vulnerable so it will be a relief when he has his (at the local sports centre) on 31st January.
> 
> We'll still be following guidelines, of course, but hopefully he'll be less at risk of serious illness, hospitalisation and death.


So pleased to hear your DH has been booked to have his vaccination.

I know from myself that being clinically extremely vulnerable is bad enough as it is.
I know we will have to wait a while before we have the second vaccination & even then we will still have to be extra careful, still keep away from people, wear masks etc.
I do think we're going to have to do these things for a long while yet.
But at least once we've had both vaccines, we will have a better chance of getting over Covid if we catch it.


----------



## ebonycat

Jackie C said:


> Seems a bit inconsistent depending on where you live. A few people who have health problems have mentioned that they've not been invited yet, and are older than my OH who is 54 (and has health problems). He's going tomorrow.
> The NHS in the Yorkshire region has been particularly good at organising and distributing the vaccine, so are now being punished for their good work, it seems: https://bit.ly/3sFaEPc
> 
> Also, it appears that the delay of 12 weeks (that I originally said was logical) has been found to be potentially detrimental in a study in Israel. (I'll try and find the link, but my tea is ready).


I read today about the government punishing Yorkshire for all the vaccination's they've done.
The government are making them wait now until every other county catches up.


----------



## MollySmith

Jackie C said:


> Seems a bit inconsistent depending on where you live. A few people who have health problems have mentioned that they've not been invited yet, and are older than my OH who is 54 (and has health problems). He's going tomorrow.
> The NHS in the Yorkshire region has been particularly good at organising and distributing the vaccine, so are now being punished for their good work, it seems: https://bit.ly/3sFaEPc
> 
> Also, it appears that the delay of 12 weeks (that I originally said was logical) has been found to be potentially detrimental in a study in Israel. (I'll try and find the link, but my tea is ready).


This was the link I read. There has been a lot on Twitter about this with Dr Rachel Clarke (GP and author of Dear Life) asking questions. I don't know enough about science but such a drop reported by Israel is alarming and it doesn't seem like there is any reasons to delay to 12 weeks. I can't imagine what it must be like to read this if one is a scientist.
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...cines-nhs-hospitals-second-dose-b1790217.html


----------



## MollySmith

There's also this UEA study that advocates Pfizer and Moderna vaccines and queries the approach. 
https://www.uea.ac.uk/news/-/articl...t-be-achievable-even-with-high-vaccine-uptake


----------



## Jackie C

Depressing. The government is playing with ours lives......again and again.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jackie C said:


> Depressing. The government is playing with ours lives......again and again.


I feel the same, they keeping their minds, and when they decide to do something it's always a few days when by then it's to late, if something needs doing it should be do there and then not later.

I feel BJ is frightened of someone about making the wrong decision, so he blunders around while people are dying.


----------



## MollySmith

I’ve thought for a long time that this is a bigger problem than any government can handle and needed to be cross party. I don’t want to get side tracked into arguments but there’s an awful lot of reports about companies (like Chartwell) for one and others having fingers in financial pies around all the edges in many places. Maybe these were the right companies but if one imagines that cross party means accountability on all sides, which when it comes to a crisis of this size must be important. What I can’t work out is why it’s 12 week delay and government blame it on supply but apparently that’s not an issue from the manufacturers. It’s news like this - or the blame game - that makes me wonder. As if we are all being used in an experiment. I appreciate I’m not a fan of them in charge and highly cynical but I’d actually want to trust in them!


----------



## Siskin

According to what was said in the press conference, the sole reason for increasing the time between inoculations is so that more people have the first jab and have a good level of immunity rather then half as many having a higher level of immunity. So far it’s being shown that the level of immunity is retained whether you’ve had the vaccine or had covid, for up to 5-6 months, this is the evidence so far


----------



## MollySmith

Siskin said:


> According to what was said in the press conference, the sole reason for increasing the time between inoculations is so that more people have the first jab and have a good level of immunity rather then half as many having a higher level of immunity. So far it's being shown that the level of immunity is retained whether you've had the vaccine or had covid, for up to 5-6 months, this is the evidence so far


But not necessarily so according to the report in the Independent which was quoting Pfizer etc and data from Israel, as I read it.. seriously no expert whatsoever but there was enough concern these past few days from many names in science and medicine to counter the press conference today. I don't think anyone in their position would raise questions publicly without good reason, morale over the vaccine is so important. That's when there's so much mixed messaging and where, based on u-turns and past history going back to this time last year, it's hard to feel confident. I place some degree of faith in Whitty and Valance because I suppose one must to remain vaguely sane but...


----------



## MilleD

MollySmith said:


> I've thought for a long time that this is a bigger problem than any government can handle and needed to be cross party. I don't want to get side tracked into arguments but there's an awful lot of reports about companies (like Chartwell) for one and others having fingers in financial pies around all the edges in many places. Maybe these were the right companies but if one imagines that cross party means accountability on all sides, which when it comes to a crisis of this size must be important. What I can't work out is why it's 12 week delay and government blame it on supply but apparently that's not an issue from the manufacturers. It's news like this - or the blame game - that makes me wonder. As if we are all being used in an experiment. I appreciate I'm not a fan of them in charge and highly cynical but I'd actually want to trust in them!


I really don't think a cross party approach would have made much difference to things like the Chartwells issue. They have been in business for a good many years and would have been operating under Labour, so they probably would have been the supplier of choice whoever was making the decisions.

Cross party often means more arguments and longer delays. It could have made things either worse or better IMO.


----------



## Siskin

MilleD said:


> I really don't think a cross party approach would have made much difference to things like the Chartwells issue. They have been in business for a good many years and would have been operating under Labour, so they probably would have been the supplier of choice whoever was making the decisions.
> 
> Cross party often means more arguments and longer delays. It could have made things either worse or better IMO.


Although I would have liked my input from Keri Stamer, I'm not sure he would have been terribly helpful, he's not got the nickname of Mr Hindsight for nothing.
As to more arguments and things not getting done, apparently this is part of the cause of the EU not being quite so ready to roll out the vaccine once the go ahead was announced


----------



## stuaz

Jackie C said:


> Also, it appears that the delay of 12 weeks (that I originally said was logical) has been found to be potentially detrimental in a study in Israel. (I'll try and find the link, but my tea is ready).


Sir Patrick Vallance did an interview with sky news where the question around the Israel study came up:



> *Israel has done some trials and disputes the UK's claim of 89% efficacy after the first dose of the Pfizer vaccine - they claim it to be more like 33%. What do you think of this?*
> 
> Sir Patrick's explanation for the discrepancy is that the figures from Israel were produced by looking at rates of infection in people who were given the jab 14 days ago.
> 
> If we are looking at the vaccine's efficacy over a 28-day period, this would show around 50% protection overall.
> 
> But we know already that the vaccine does not offer protection for the first 10 days, as the immune system is building up. So if we look at data from day 10 onwards - as the UK trials have done - it looks much closer to the 89% figure.
> 
> He added that real-world data will look a little different to lab data as "things are seldom as good as in clinical trials".


https://news.sky.com/story/covid-19...wns-vaccines-and-returning-to-normal-12193323

I'm no expert so I won't say which is right and which is wrong, but I thought this was worth adding just for balance.


----------



## MollySmith

Siskin said:


> Although I would have liked my input from Keri Stamer, I'm not sure he would have been terribly helpful, he's not got the nickname of Mr Hindsight for nothing.
> As to more arguments and things not getting done, apparently this is part of the cause of the EU not being quite so ready to roll out the vaccine once the go ahead was announced


I think we can all bring in our own opinions on politics (aware I digressed to that ) but the important point is saving lives and I feel like somewhere maybe the names of those who passed has been lost at the expense of blaming. I think PF already covered the EU pros and cons


----------



## MollySmith

stuaz said:


> Sir Patrick Vallance did an interview with sky news where the question around the Israel study came up:
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/covid-19...wns-vaccines-and-returning-to-normal-12193323
> 
> I'm no expert so I won't say which is right and which is wrong, but I thought this was worth adding just for balance.


Thank you for these links.


----------



## Jesthar

stuaz said:


> Sir Patrick Vallance did an interview with sky news where the question around the Israel study came up:
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/covid-19...wns-vaccines-and-returning-to-normal-12193323
> 
> I'm no expert so I won't say which is right and which is wrong, but I thought this was worth adding just for balance.


Seems quite a rational take on things


----------



## Arny

I had thought I heard AstraZeneca was more confident with the 3 month interval as they had additional data.
Pfizer doesn't which is why they're reluctant.
I could well be wrong on that, I can't even remember where I heard it now.


----------



## Magyarmum

https://www.reuters.com/article/hea...roves-delay-idINKBN299140?edition-redirect=uk

*Germany mulls delaying second COVID-19 vaccine shot, Denmark approves delay*


----------



## Lurcherlad

So nobody has the definitive answer to any of this?

No surprise really.


----------



## Magyarmum

An interesting article in Nat Geo about all the vaccines now, or soon to be available.

https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...20210122&rid=0D3964D560DFC60357F823E3F801EF47

*Here's the latest on COVID-19 vaccines*
*These are the COVID-19 vaccine prospects that have made it to phase three trials and beyond.*


----------



## Pawscrossed

Today this. I expect the definitive answer will come when we get to April and there's people who had the first vaccine have died and Boris will blame them for not wearing a mask/washing hands/keeping distance. It's easier to blame the dead. They don't answer back

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-55777084


----------



## Pawscrossed

MollySmith said:


> I've thought for a long time that this is a bigger problem than any government can handle and needed to be cross party. I don't want to get side tracked into arguments but there's an awful lot of reports about companies (like Chartwell) for one and others having fingers in financial pies around all the edges in many places. Maybe these were the right companies but if one imagines that cross party means accountability on all sides, which when it comes to a crisis of this size must be important. What I can't work out is why it's 12 week delay and government blame it on supply but apparently that's not an issue from the manufacturers. It's news like this - or the blame game - that makes me wonder. As if we are all being used in an experiment. I appreciate I'm not a fan of them in charge and highly cynical but I'd actually want to trust in them!


Does seem to be a lot of buddies benefitting. Topheim Goreum (spelling prob wrong) and others bypassing contracts. And everything in local government is a procurement process...

@MilleD Paul Walsh, the donator to the Conservative party was in charge of Chartwells since 2014.


----------



## Happy Paws2

This thread has started to worry me, the confidence I had finally got about have it is failing fast. I first voted not sure then changed to yes now I'm not sure again.


----------



## kittih

Happy Paws2 said:


> This thread has started to worry me, the confidence I had finally got about have it is failing fast. I first voted not sure then changed to yes now I'm not sure again.


What are your concerns? The current virus variant is more transmissible. Getting the vaccine reduces severity of disease if infected with covid. Even receiving one of the two doses will provide more protection than not having the vaccine at all. Side effects generally reported in the majority as a sore arm, and perhaps a headache and diarrhoea, which are gone in a day or so.

For me the real ethical dilemma is do you give more people one dose for lesser but some protection of do you give fewer people two doses for full protection. The greater overal good versus what's best for an individual?


----------



## Happy Paws2

kittih said:


> What are your concerns? The current virus variant is more transmissible. Getting the vaccine reduces severity of disease if infected with covid. Even receiving one of the two doses will provide more protection than not having the vaccine at all. Side effects generally reported in the majority as a sore arm, and perhaps a headache and diarrhoea, which are gone in a day or so.
> 
> For me the real ethical dilemma is do you give more people one dose for lesser but some protection of do you give fewer people two doses for full protection. The greater overal good versus what's best for an individual?


I shall have it.. but I'm just nervous I am sure it's going to protect as much as they say. I heard on the news it might only last for 5 months.


----------



## Siskin

The trouble with media is they will pick up on something that some body said, take it out of context and then put it on to the screen as if it’s gospel. Perhaps the person or scientist who said ‘might only last 5 months’ went on to say ‘but we just don’t know as not many people have had it longer then 5 months and further blood testing for antibodies is required’.

I had no side effects whatsoever from having the vaccine and look forward to having the next one whenever that might be. I would rather have 5 months of protection then none at all


----------



## rona

https://www.politico.eu/article/astrazeneca-coronavirus-vaccine-deliveries-to-eu-reduced/

Oh dear


----------



## kittih

Siskin said:


> The trouble with media is they will pick up on something that some body said, take it out of context and then put it on to the screen as if it's gospel. Perhaps the person or scientist who said 'might only last 5 months' went on to say 'but we just don't know as not many people have had it longer then 5 months and further blood testing for antibodies is required'.
> 
> I had no side effects whatsoever from having the vaccine and look forward to having the next one whenever that might be. I would rather have 5 months of protection then none at all


I agree.

I have stopped listening to the media for any sensible information on anything covid relating. It's all soundbites and out of context comments to get people watching.

I have three go to outlets for covid related sensible opinion currently:

The Zoe covid symptom tracker app and their information

https://covid.joinzoe.com/blog

https://youtube.com/c/ZOE-health

Dr John Campbell on YouTube
https://youtube.com/c/Campbellteaching

and Tim Spector's posts and updates on Twitter/Facebook.

Also the NHS website and government website for the latest medical advice/rules and laws re covid.

Anything else on social media or on the TV I am treating with a high degree of healthy cautious scepticism.


----------



## Happy Paws2

OH has just gone down to the GP's for his jab at 6.40pm, I really feel for him as he has a really bad fear of needles. Hope they don't keep him waiting to long.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Happy Paws2 said:


> OH has just gone down to the GP's for his jab at 6.40pm, I really feel for him as he has a really bad fear of needles. Hope they don't keep him waiting to long.


He's just phoned me at 6.30 he was early, he went straight in and is on his way home, said he never felt a thing.

Just going to do a bacon roll for when he gets home


----------



## Siskin

Happy Paws2 said:


> He's just phoned me at 6.30 he was early, he went straight in and is on his way home, said he never felt a thing.
> 
> Just going to do a bacon roll for when he gets home


That's good. I didn't feel a thing when they did mine. I guess they're getting a lot of practice at the moment


----------



## Magyarmum

rona said:


> https://www.politico.eu/article/astrazeneca-coronavirus-vaccine-deliveries-to-eu-reduced/
> 
> Oh dear


Well I did mention we were experiencing delays in the EU some days ago and was told not to worry as it was just a temporary hitch and delays in manufacturing were normal. The fact of the matter is that even before the delays the vaccine was only being distributed to EU countries in such small quantities that even when promptly used it's impossible to make any real impact

https://www.euronews.com/2021/01/23/eu-vaccine-delays-dog-effort-to-speed-up-covid-inoculations


----------



## MollySmith

Husband went last night and my dad. Both fine, no side effects and very efficient. When my husband asked about second vaccine he was told they want to aim for 21 days. Good, I hope so.


----------



## Jesthar

A pensioner from my Mum's church had her jab last week, apparently all very efficient, in and out very quickly.


----------



## Dreamiesburglar

Probably yes. I'm already categorised as moderately vulnerable and mind you, I work night shifts in a supermarket so have been working among people all throughout the pandemic. Haven't caught anything so far. 
I've been swabbed twice (last time about two weeks ago before I could have a gastroscopy) and also had the antibody test done on the NHS as I was eligible due to my health condition in October. Always negative.
Only extremely vulnerable people were allowed to shield and not work. I'm classed as only moderately vulnerable and I'm a key worker so have to go to work and have no choice.
I only go out to work or for health matters to see the doctor or go to the hospital. I'm always home the rest of the time and I don't mind really.

I'll probably be contacted to be given the vaccine as I will be on the priority list. I am pro vaccination. 
I'm also eligible for flu shots on the NHS and I'm only 34! That's because of my health condition.


----------



## MilleD

I'm so frustrated.

I posted a while back about potentially being offered the vaccine at the hospital she works at if they have 'surplus' to use up.

She phoned just before 5pm yesterday to say they had one going if I wanted it.

We had about 5 inches of snow yesterday and the temperatures plummeted at half 4 when the sun set and I live the wrong side of a really steep and tight road over a railway bridge. I watched 2 cars slide backwards off it yesterday (I can see quite far out of an upstairs window as I'm on a hill), and at least 2 people had reported on facebook that they had had accidents on it.

So I turned down the offer as I didn't want to have to use the A&E facilities whilst I was there.

So now I'm in the position that I've turned down a jab through safety reasons and if I get Covid, I'll only have myself to blame.

P!ssed off doesn't even get close.


----------



## Happy Paws2

They have just phone me with an appointment at a place I can't really get to, so they have put on my notes I need one at my local GP's so I'll have to wait a little longer.


----------



## Royoyo

I have had my first dose of the jab and have had no side effects. I work in the NHS (not a doctor or nurse) and I was given my vaccine through my car window .


----------



## Sairy

MilleD said:


> I'm so frustrated.
> 
> I posted a while back about potentially being offered the vaccine at the hospital she works at if they have 'surplus' to use up.
> 
> She phoned just before 5pm yesterday to say they had one going if I wanted it.
> 
> We had about 5 inches of snow yesterday and the temperatures plummeted at half 4 when the sun set and I live the wrong side of a really steep and tight road over a railway bridge. I watched 2 cars slide backwards off it yesterday (I can see quite far out of an upstairs window as I'm on a hill), and at least 2 people had reported on facebook that they had had accidents on it.
> 
> So I turned down the offer as I didn't want to have to use the A&E facilities whilst I was there.
> 
> So now I'm in the position that I've turned down a jab through safety reasons and if I get Covid, I'll only have myself to blame.
> 
> P!ssed off doesn't even get close.


Oh Millie that's frustrating, but not your fault at all. I had an appointment I had to go to first thing this morning and the roads were awful. I would not have driven if I hadn't had to so I think you did the right thing turning it down. Hopefully you will be offered another one soon.


----------



## lullabydream

@MilleD I absolutely agree with @Sairy
Just looked at my County news.. I live in a rather big county and police are advising not to go out because there has been snow in one area. Also showing pic of police vehicle which has skidded into something with the warning even experienced drivers the weather wins.. I don't know the credential of the police person involved but I get what they are saying its treacherous outside in some areas. 
Nothing would change much if you had the vaccine, you would still have to stay in so would be acting the same as before anyway. Am sure there will be another opportunity with the amount of vaccinations going on at present.


----------



## Happy Paws2

MilleD said:


> I'm so frustrated.
> 
> I posted a while back about potentially being offered the vaccine at the hospital she works at if they have 'surplus' to use up.
> 
> She phoned just before 5pm yesterday to say they had one going if I wanted it.
> 
> We had about 5 inches of snow yesterday and the temperatures plummeted at half 4 when the sun set and I live the wrong side of a really steep and tight road over a railway bridge. I watched 2 cars slide backwards off it yesterday (I can see quite far out of an upstairs window as I'm on a hill), and at least 2 people had reported on facebook that they had had accidents on it.
> 
> So I turned down the offer as I didn't want to have to use the A&E facilities whilst I was there.
> 
> So now I'm in the position that I've turned down a jab through safety reasons and if I get Covid, I'll only have myself to blame.
> 
> P!ssed off doesn't even get close.


You did the right thing, I'm sure they understand people not wanting to go out in the snow, Hopefully like me we'll get another appointment soon.


----------



## Sairy

lullabydream said:


> @MilleD I absolutely agree with @Sairy
> Just looked at my County news.. I live in a rather big county and police are advising not to go out because there has been snow in one area. Also showing pic of police vehicle which has skidded into something with the warning even experienced drivers the weather wins.. I don't know the credential of the police person involved but I get what they are saying its treacherous outside in some areas.
> Nothing would change much if you had the vaccine, you would still have to stay in so would be acting the same as before anyway. Am sure there will be another opportunity with the amount of vaccinations going on at present.


It was not good this morning. I'm a pretty experienced snow driver, but even I had a few worrying moments. I was glad when I was back home.


----------



## Happy Paws2

The side roads by me are starting clear of snow but the melting snow is making them even more dangerous. Not safe for anyone to go out here.


----------



## Siskin

I was watching a neighbour coming out of his driveway with his 4x4, wasn’t easy for him, had to take it very carefully. The roads in the village are not cleared or gritted by the council we have to do it ourselves which given that a lot of the people that live here tend to be older it’s not something that is done to much extent. The village road runs east to west and the houses and cottages are all on the south side the sun doesn’t get onto the road very much to melt the snow. To get out of the village there are five different ways, all of them go up steep hills. It’s very easy to get cut off here with just a couple of inches of snow.


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> I was watching a neighbour coming out of his driveway with his 4x4, wasn't easy for him, had to take it very carefully. The roads in the village are not cleared or gritted by the council we have to do it ourselves which given that a lot of the people that live here tend to be older it's not something that is done to much extent. The village road runs east to west and the houses and cottages are all on the south side the sun doesn't get onto the road very much to melt the snow. To get out of the village there are five different ways, all of them go up steep hills. It's very easy to get cut off here with just a couple of inches of snow.


You can tell when you are near the wolds in my neck of the woods (That does get snow) simply by the amount of 4x4 vehicles in the local supermarket car park.

Sorry I know not relevant as such to the thread but yep they struggle as well


----------



## tabelmabel

I have just had the vaccine. Had to go to the hospital for it but was fine. Was the pfeizer one.


----------



## mrs phas

My baby (26) had his first part today
He had the astra zenica one
He works, on the frontline, with homeless young people 15-21, who also have needs other than SEN (drugs/alcohol/anger/antisocial etc)
I was amazed, he no sooner walked through the front door, than he came out the back door, apparently it took longer to take all his ID than the inoculation itself
Apart from a heavy arm for the rest of today, he says, for him, side effects, so far, are nil


----------



## tabelmabel

I too was in very quickly but had to wait for 15mins (we all did) in the department before leaving.

No bad side effects. Main one was a very sore arm. Much better today. Had quite a few heart palpitations yesterday which i put down to a psychological side effect, though when i checked my blood pressure last night, it was very low for me so maybe that was a physical effect.

All resolved today though and feeling good.


----------



## lullabydream

Just a reminder to people. Not sure how many it will effect or who don't know. 

If you are a carer for someone and get carers allowance. Please make sure your surgery knows so you can get vaccinated ASAP with all the other carers. You may get it as an unpaid carer too. You would have to ask though


----------



## mrs phas

tabelmabel said:


> I too was in very quickly but had to wait for 15mins (we all did) in the department before leaving.
> 
> No bad side effects. Main one was a very sore arm. Much better today. Had quite a few heart palpitations yesterday which i put down to a psychological side effect, though when i checked my blood pressure last night, it was very low for me so maybe that was a physical effect.
> 
> All resolved today though and feeling good.


Had he driven himself he would've had to 
As he finagled me to take him to the hub, (in his defence it is 3miles by shortest walking route, or 5 mins in car)
he could go straight away with a leaflet re side efects


----------



## tabelmabel

I had to go to the hospital which is a 40 mile round trip. I did feel a bit lightheaded on the way back but not dizzy. Think i will try to get a lift next time in case it affects me like that again.

Interesting about the CA, @lullabydream - i do get that for my son at the moment but there is not a chance of him getting covid as it is hard enough getting him out of his bedroom, let alone the house. They havent publicised that at all well though.


----------



## lullabydream

tabelmabel said:


> I had to go to the hospital which is a 40 mile round trip. I did feel a bit lightheaded on the way back but not dizzy. Think i will try to get a lift next time in case it affects me like that again.
> 
> Interesting about the CA, @lullabydream - i do get that for my son at the moment but there is not a chance of him getting covid as it is hard enough getting him out of his bedroom, let alone the house. They havent publicised that at all well though.


I helped out as a volunteer today at our local vaccination point. I registered with our voluntary services a while back.

I didn't know it either but a few told me they were surprised to get a phone call.

I know our doctors often have a notice up about if you are carer please let receptionist know, or it's one of the random questions they throw at you when you sign in on the sign in thingy, along with smoking. I don't know if that entitles people say to the flu jab. I should know because I have read all the gumph on the flu jab before.
I even saw my friend there today and that's the only reason she would get the vaccine as far as I know.


----------



## MilleD

tabelmabel said:


> I too was in very quickly but had to wait for 15mins (we all did) in the department before leaving.
> 
> .


The 15 min wait is standard to ensure there is no immediate serious allergic reaction I think.

Everywhere should ask people to wait for that time AFAIK.


----------



## Siskin

MilleD said:


> The 15 min wait is standard to ensure there is no immediate serious allergic reaction I think.
> 
> Everywhere should ask people to wait for that time AFAIK.


When I had mine done only the people who were driving were asked to wait. I think the protocols are different between Pfizer and Astra Zeneca


----------



## Bisbow

OH will be getting his jab on 5th Feb

I am pleased he has his call at last, makes me feel better


----------



## rona

Our local Surgeries are going to be onto the 70s this weekend, Looks like my turn may come 2-3 weeks into February at this rate


----------



## Linda Weasel

Got my first Vac today. Yay!

Really well organised, didn’t hurt, was asked if I was driving (yes) so had to wait 15 minutes in car.

I don’t know how my brother is going to manage; he has a serious phobia around needles.


----------



## SusieRainbow

I'm getting my 1st dose 10th February , 2nd dose 29th April at our local Primary Care Centre.


----------



## Siskin

Heard today that a friend has his soon, he’s 74, my husband is 72 so hopefully will be getting the call as this chap goes to the same surgery. Interestingly he’s having his jab at the doctors surgery which is great, only a 3 mile journey not the 16 mile trip I had.


----------



## Babyshoes

I'm relieved! 
You may recall I sent the surgery a message last week asking to check what group I'm in, but didn't get a reply. 

I spoke to a lovely receptionist today as I needed to book an appointment anyway, and she confirmed I'm in group 6, so will be invited at the right time. They are currently doing group 3, but one of the bigger centres nearby is on group 4. (I know because a friend has had his letter...)


----------



## Sarah H

My Gran had her first one last week and was fine (except for a sore arm and feeling a tad under the weather the next day, but she is 89). My friend in Wales had hers (she's in her 30s) and as she was waiting her 15 minutes afterwards the lady sat next to her had a seizure. My friend has a lot of allergies so was a tad worried! But she was fine until the evening when she felt unwell overnight, but was OK the next day.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Sarah H said:


> My Gran had her first one last week and was fine (except for a sore arm and feeling a tad under the weather the next day, but she is 89). My friend in Wales had hers (she's in her 30s) and as she was waiting her 15 minutes afterwards the lady sat next to her had a seizure. My friend has a lot of allergies so was a tad worried! But she was fine until the evening when she felt unwell overnight, but was OK the next day.


I'm a bit anxious too as I have a few allergies, but would prefer to risk a vaccine reaction to Covid. None of the vaccine components should affect me anyway.


----------



## Sarah H

SusieRainbow said:


> I'm a bit anxious too as I have a few allergies, but would prefer to risk a vaccine reaction to Covid. None of the vaccine components should affect me anyway.


Yeah my friend's allergies are all food related rather than anything else, so she risked it.


----------



## Sairy

Sarah H said:


> My Gran had her first one last week and was fine (except for a sore arm and feeling a tad under the weather the next day, but she is 89). My friend in Wales had hers (she's in her 30s) and as she was waiting her 15 minutes afterwards the lady sat next to her had a seizure. My friend has a lot of allergies so was a tad worried! But she was fine until the evening when she felt unwell overnight, but was OK the next day.


Gosh that's a bit scary. Was the lady OK?


----------



## Sarah H

Sairy said:


> Gosh that's a bit scary. Was the lady OK?


Apparently they were slow to react and basically bundled her into another room. I expect she was Epileptic as I can't imagine seizures are a side-effect, but my friend left after her 15 mins so who knows?


----------



## Sairy

Sarah H said:


> Apparently they were slow to react and basically bundled her into another room. I expect she was Epileptic as I can't imagine seizures are a side-effect, but my friend left after her 15 mins so who knows?


Well I don't imagine that would have done anyone's anxiety any favours, but like you say I could just have been a coincidence.


----------



## Dimwit

Sarah H said:


> Apparently they were slow to react and basically bundled her into another room. I expect she was Epileptic as I can't imagine seizures are a side-effect, but my friend left after her 15 mins so who knows?


No, seizures aren't a side effect of vaccines (except in some cases where they may result in febrile seizures in young children).
I gave a talk about vaccines to my Saint John Ambulance unit a couple of weeks ago and it is really interesting (if you are a geek, like me) how few people realise that most of the side-effects you get from vaccines aren't actually caused by the vaccine, but by your own immune system (unless you are allergic/react to to one of the other components of the vaccine).


----------



## kimthecat

got text asking me to book covid . link to website and I have a booking for 4th Feb at a local centre, yay!


----------



## Sarah H

Dimwit said:


> No, seizures aren't a side effect of vaccines (except in some cases where they may result in febrile seizures in young children).
> I gave a talk about vaccines to my Saint John Ambulance unit a couple of weeks ago and it is really interesting (if you are a geek, like me) how few people realise that most of the side-effects you get from vaccines aren't actually caused by the vaccine, but by your own immune system (unless you are allergic/react to to one of the other components of the vaccine).


Yeah the side-effects are to do with your body reacting to the foreign invaders! That's why we assumed the lady probably had epilepsy or something, it could even have been thanks to the stress of it all rather than the vaccine itself. 
I'm low down the vaccination list but will have it when it's offered.


----------



## Siskin

My husband has just heard he’s to have his jab on the 6th.


----------



## Magyarmum

It looks as though I'll be getting vaccinated any time from now on. Keep looking in my inbox for an email! Just hope our village mayor arranges transport for us because at the moment we've got so much snow I can't get my car onto the road.

https://magyarnemzet.hu/belfold/jov...evel&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2021.01.30.

*Here are the details of the elderly vaccination starting next week*


----------



## kimthecat

For those who have had the jab , can you help me out? . 

What questions do they ask you when you go in and do you get a certificate or proof you have had it.?

Its been mentioned that you cant take anyone in with you and I wont be able to understand what they are saying with their masks on. 
Ive been to a hospital appointment and my OH was allowed in the consulting room and allowed to lower his mask to repeat what the nurse said . Blood test are easy as I know the questions and procedure. Name and Date of birth , thats all.


----------



## Dave S

kimthecat said:


> For those who have had the jab , can you help me out? .
> 
> What questions do they ask you when you go in and do you get a certificate or proof you have had it.?
> 
> Its been mentioned that you cant take anyone in with you and I wont be able to understand what they are saying with their masks on.
> Ive been to a hospital appointment and my OH was allowed in the consulting room and allowed to lower his mask to repeat what the nurse said . Blood test are easy as I know the questions and procedure. Name and Date of birth , thats all.


I took my mother for hers at Maylands Avenue, she is almost deaf and has difficulty walking but there was a ramp access.
I was allowed to be with her as a carer and the questions were general health - do you have any symptoms, have you had anything in the last month or so, that sort of thing. I answered for her. Her temperature was taken.
After the injection she was given a credit card sized card saying when first jab done and which version etc. We then waited in another waiting room for 10 minutes before leaving.


----------



## Siskin

We were asked if we were allergic to anything that required us to carry epipens. Another question was whether we might be pregnant or not, had to be asked despite us being old and one was a man:Hilarious


----------



## Sairy

Siskin said:


> We were asked if we were allergic to anything that required us to carry epipens. Another question was whether we might be pregnant or not, had to be asked despite us being old and one was a man:Hilarious


I wouldn't have been able to resist saying yes to the pregnant question, especially if I was a man! :Hilarious


----------



## kimthecat

Dave S said:


> I took my mother for hers at Maylands Avenue, she is almost deaf and has difficulty walking but there was a ramp access.
> I was allowed to be with her as a carer and the questions were general health - do you have any symptoms, have you had anything in the last month or so, that sort of thing. I answered for her. Her temperature was taken.
> After the injection she was given a credit card sized card saying when first jab done and which version etc. We then waited in another waiting room for 10 minutes before leaving.


Thanks , that a great help !



Siskin said:


> We were asked if we were allergic to anything that required us to carry epipens. Another question was whether we might be pregnant or not, had to be asked despite us being old and one was a man:Hilarious


 :Hilarious They used to ask me that when I had x rays. I knew I was getting old when they stopped asking.


----------



## loraonya

I am not an antivaxxer at all but I am scared of this one


----------



## stuaz

loraonya said:


> I am not an antivaxxer at all but I am scared of this one


Why?


----------



## loraonya

stuaz said:


> Why?


Because as far as I understand it is a new type of mechanism and I have no idea how secure it is


----------



## SbanR

loraonya said:


> Because as far as I understand it is a new type of mechanism and I have no idea how secure it is


The Pfizer and Moderna vaccines use a new technique.
The AstraZeneca, Janssen n Novavax vaccine technique have several years behind them. Any problems I think would have surfaced by now.


----------



## kittih

loraonya said:


> Because as far as I understand it is a new type of mechanism and I have no idea how secure it is


The Astra zeneca vaccination is based on a commonly used tried and tested vaccine technique using a harmless and inactivated virus to carry the spike proteins if Coronavirus. If you are ok about flu vaccine and chicken pox etc this is no different.

The Moderna and Pfizer vaccines are a new technology, that is true but the science is very simple and straightforward.

Essentially the scientists have made little bubbles of something called a lipid (a fatty substance like your cell membranes are made from) and inside it have put some instructions to tell your cells how to make the virus spike proteins ( not the whole virus). It doesn't alter your DNA or change anything to do with your DNA. It uses a part of your cell that makes everyday proteins and when it receives the instructions from the vaccine makes Corona spike proteins too. It's very simple but also very clever.

Those spike proteins then trigger your immune system to make antibodies to protect you from the virus.

Lots of people have had it and have had no problems or perhaps some minor side effects like you get with many vaccines like a sore arm and a very short fever or headache.


----------



## Magyarmum

Just received this email about my vaccination .... won't be long now!

Dear Sir / Madam!
Vaccination of registrants will begin in the coming days. Our oldest compatriots will be the first to receive the vaccine, now also those who live in their own homes.
From next week, their GP will look for them at the contact details provided during registration. The GP decides on the location of the vaccination, which can be the elderly person's home, GP surgery and hospital vaccination point.
The vaccines ordered by Brussels receive far fewer than necessary, so the government is constantly working to make as many vaccines available as possible from more sources.
In addition to the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines used so far, the British AstraZeneca, the Russian Sputnik and the Chinese Sinopharm vaccines have also been approved by the pharmaceutical authority. Larger shipments will already arrive in February. More than 15 million people have already been vaccinated with the Sinopharm vaccine, including Hungarians from Vojvodina in neighboring Serbia.
The epidemic can only be overcome with a vaccine, all effective vaccines are better than the virus.
Best regards:


----------



## Lurcherlad

DH has just had his Pfizer jab 

Will still be following all guidelines but it’s a big relief tbh.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Magyarmum

An interesting article from Hungary Excuse the slightly odd translation. Google doesn't speak very good English

https://boon.hu/bulvar-celeb/hazai-...csgyogyszer-uti-ki-a-covid-fertozest-5162137/

*We can hope for that! Hungarian hammer medicine beats Covid infection*
As a prevention, a promising Hungarian medicine promises protection for almost six months, and in case of infection in the mild or moderate phase, a promising Hungarian drug promises. The clinical trial could begin later this year.


----------



## Calvine

Covid vaccine: 72% of black people unlikely to have jab, UK survey finds | World news | The Guardian

I had read this, but I was unaware that quite so many were likely to refuse.
(Apologies if this has already been posted; I don't have time to read everything.)


----------



## Magyarmum

Calvine said:


> Covid vaccine: 72% of black people unlikely to have jab, UK survey finds | World news | The Guardian
> 
> I had read this, but I was unaware that quite so many were likely to refuse.
> (Apologies if this has already been posted; I don't have time to read everything.)


Sadly the same is true in the US and I suspect many other countries as well. Certainly in the US it's a legacy of the way in the past black people, especially those in prison or mental asylums were used for medical experiments and research. The Tuskegee Study is a case in point.

https://www.cdc.gov/tuskegee/timeline.htm

In 1932, the Public Health Service, working with the Tuskegee Institute, began a study to record the natural history of syphilis in hopes of justifying treatment programs for blacks. It was called the "Tuskegee Study of Untreated Syphilis in the ***** Male."


----------



## Siskin

I’ve read several times that the French are reluctant to have the vaccine too, this is due to a long standing distrust of vaccines in the country


----------



## Magyarmum

Siskin said:


> I've read several times that the French are reluctant to have the vaccine too, this is due to a long standing distrust of vaccines in the country


Hungarians are nearly as reluctant 

https://www.france24.com/en/tv-show...hy-are-the-french-so-sceptical-about-vaccines

*Why are the French so sceptical about vaccines?*


----------



## Calvine

Fifty percent is really low! I know many people who happily have the flu jab every year but won't have this one, I think, because, as kittih said, the technique is different; others think it was rolled out too quickly and that it's not possible to know what any long-term effects are likely to be. Or if the twelve-week gap between vaccinations will render it less effective that the three weeks which was originally advised so it's not worth having. They all have a different reason. I find it odd that when it now comes to it, so many reasons are being given for not having it. Last summer, ''the vaccine'' was like the new Messiah, here to save the world (and the NHS).


----------



## Magyarmum

Calvine said:


> Fifty percent is really low! I know many people who happily have the flu jab every year but won't have this one, I think, because, as kittih said, the technique is different; others think it was rolled out too quickly and that it's not possible to know what any long-term effects are likely to be. Or if the twelve-week gap between vaccinations will render it less effective that the three weeks which was originally advised so it's not worth having. They all have a different reason. I find it odd that when it now comes to it, so many reasons are being given for not having it. Last summer, ''the vaccine'' was like the new Messiah, here to save the world (and the NHS).


And you're also up against people like this. Posted on FB by my conspiracy theorist/avid Trump supporter who's now turned their attention to Covid-19 and anti vaxing


----------



## MilleD

Magyarmum said:


> And you're also up against people like this. Posted on FB by my conspiracy theorist/avid Trump supporter who's now turned their attention to Covid-19 and anti vaxing


Where are the mandatory vaccinations happening?

They can't even get their facts right. All these people should be on a list. If they get ill, chuck them in isolation without any medical assistance. Then see how much they reject the 'new normal'. Bloody idiots.


----------



## MilleD

Calvine said:


> Fifty percent is really low! I know many people who happily have the flu jab every year but won't have this one, I think, because, as kittih said, the technique is different; others think it was rolled out too quickly and that it's not possible to know what any long-term effects are likely to be. Or if the twelve-week gap between vaccinations will render it less effective that the three weeks which was originally advised so it's not worth having. They all have a different reason. I find it odd that when it now comes to it, so many reasons are being given for not having it. Last summer, ''the vaccine'' was like the new Messiah, here to save the world (and the NHS).


I do wish people would educate themselves instead of listening to someone who got a doctorate from Facebook.


----------



## Siskin

MilleD said:


> I do wish people would educate themselves instead of listening to someone who got a doctorate from Facebook.


I have this problem with my son. Part of the reason is that they are 'told' that anything said by the government, scientists, medical professionals, newspapers and tv are all lies under the thrall of the police state/government and therefore should not be read or watched
I think my son dreads me answering the phone when he rings as I don't hold back in disabusing whatever rubbish he spouts


----------



## tabelmabel

What does anyone think about this idea to only vaccinate our over 70s and healthcare workers - then to give our vaccines to other countries?

I dont know much about this - it came up for discussion on the radio this morning. Apparently a WHO directive.

I agree with the sentiment of it i think but not sure about that over 70s cut off. I think maybe over 40s might be more where i would want to make the cut off point.

I think the current uk plan (or maybe just scotland) is to get all over 18s done by autumn.

I do agree that there needs to be a global solution, we cant just think by vaccinating all uk citizens that we are sorted but there are a lot of folk under 70 that get very very ill - and it is our working age population that wont be vaccinated if we go with this WHO idea


----------



## Guest

Just had a phone call from my Doctor's Surgery and I am booked in for the 1st Jab on Wednesday.


----------



## MilleD

tabelmabel said:


> What does anyone think about this idea to only vaccinate our over 70s and healthcare workers - then to give our vaccines to other countries?
> 
> I dont know much about this - it came up for discussion on the radio this morning. Apparently a WHO directive.
> 
> I agree with the sentiment of it i think but not sure about that over 70s cut off. I think maybe over 40s might be more where i would want to make the cut off point.
> 
> I think the current uk plan (or maybe just scotland) is to get all over 18s done by autumn.
> 
> I do agree that there needs to be a global solution, we cant just think by vaccinating all uk citizens that we are sorted but there are a lot of folk under 70 that get very very ill - and it is our working age population that wont be vaccinated if we go with this WHO idea


If WHO get China pay for all our vaccines and the total cost to the economy, then I'll listen to other things they have to say.


----------



## Siskin

tabelmabel said:


> What does anyone think about this idea to only vaccinate our over 70s and healthcare workers - then to give our vaccines to other countries?
> 
> I dont know much about this - it came up for discussion on the radio this morning. Apparently a WHO directive.
> 
> I agree with the sentiment of it i think but not sure about that over 70s cut off. I think maybe over 40s might be more where i would want to make the cut off point.
> 
> I think the current uk plan (or maybe just scotland) is to get all over 18s done by autumn.
> 
> I do agree that there needs to be a global solution, we cant just think by vaccinating all uk citizens that we are sorted but there are a lot of folk under 70 that get very very ill - and it is our working age population that wont be vaccinated if we go with this WHO idea


I don't think they plan to give all our vaccines away, just a percentage of them, particularly as the over 70's up awards will be requiring their second jab. I think as time goes on the vaccine producers will be making so much vaccine we wouldn't be able to use it all each day so it may as well go to other countries as sit in a warehouse somewhere. Currently there is only a certain amount of vaccine being produced but the rate will go up as more and more effort is put in and supplies of the ingredients and bottles are freed up and running smoothly. Don't forget get the the U.K. has massively over ordered vaccines, more then is needed to vaccinate everyone, in order to provide vaccines for poorer nations.


----------



## Guest

Magyarmum said:


>


Well this is not a very good idea at all. Have people lost their minds wanting to go to something like this? If someone has the virus and attends one of these events the potential is everyone at one will catch it that comes into contact with them.


----------



## tabelmabel

Hopefully that is the case @Siskin as if we dont get our working aged population vaccinated, i just cant see how anything can ever open up again.


----------



## HarlequinCat

tabelmabel said:


> What does anyone think about this idea to only vaccinate our over 70s and healthcare workers - then to give our vaccines to other countries?
> 
> I dont know much about this - it came up for discussion on the radio this morning. Apparently a WHO directive.
> 
> I agree with the sentiment of it i think but not sure about that over 70s cut off. I think maybe over 40s might be more where i would want to make the cut off point.
> 
> I think the current uk plan (or maybe just scotland) is to get all over 18s done by autumn.
> 
> I do agree that there needs to be a global solution, we cant just think by vaccinating all uk citizens that we are sorted but there are a lot of folk under 70 that get very very ill - and it is our working age population that wont be vaccinated if we go with this WHO idea


I dont think that is a good plan at all! I think I've read that hospital beds taken up by covid patients are 50 - 60? That is the age group that seem to suffer for longer and need more medical treatment, so would still take up a lot of hospital beds. 50-64 you are 4x more likely to be admitted to hospital, 65-74 5x, and 75-84 8x more likely. So a fairly high number still in the 50s and over.
I just think if they have the cut off point at too high an age, then you might as well not have the vaccine. This vaccine prevents known strains, if you don't vaccinate the majority of the population then there will be new strains constantly developing that will become more immune to the vaccine, and the infection and death rate will just increase again.


----------



## Magyarmum

Siskin said:


> I have this problem with my son. Part of the reason is that they are 'told' that anything said by the government, scientists, medical professionals, newspapers and tv are all lies under the thrall of the police state/government and therefore should not be read or watched
> I think my son dreads me answering the phone when he rings as I don't hold back in disabusing whatever rubbish he spouts


The latest I believe is "the Corporation" which maintains that Trump will be inaugurated as the 16th (I believe) president on March 4th.

https://mynorthwest.com/2521073/

*Former WA Attorney General on QAnon theory claiming Trump will be president on March 4*


----------



## LinznMilly

I'm booked in for this Thursday, and again for the second one for 28th April.


----------



## tabelmabel

My mother in law is having hers on Thursday


----------



## MollySmith

Mum done today. Just me and my little brother in my immediate family for our first vaccine.


----------



## MilleD

I have been invited for a vaccine on Sunday. Does anyone know if they tell you at any point which one you are getting?


----------



## tabelmabel

MilleD said:


> I have been invited for a vaccine on Sunday. Does anyone know if they tell you at any point which one you are getting?


Just ask. I was handed the manufacturer information to read and keep. But nowhere on it did it say pfeizer. It did say the licence holder was biontec so i could have worked it out from that but i just asked the nurse that gave me my jag.


----------



## Siskin

MilleD said:


> I have been invited for a vaccine on Sunday. Does anyone know if they tell you at any point which one you are getting?


Yes we were when we were taken in to have the jab. Afterwards there will be a leaflet to read and a card showing which one you had, batch number and date. Keep the card for when you have your second jab. I took a photo of mine in case I managed to lose the card


----------



## catz4m8z

My parents are still waiting. Both over 75 and the only thing they have gotten is a clearly scam letter through the post!


----------



## Calvine

catz4m8z said:


> a clearly scam letter through the post


Was it trying to get them to pay for a vaccination?; I read that has been happening (about as low as you can go really, on a par with stealing a collecting tin for a charity). My neighbour (80+) was done by our local GP at least a month ago and he reckons they are doing the 65+ patients now. He had the Pfizer one.


----------



## Guest

Had my first vaccine which was AstraZeneca. The whole process was very quick, report to receptionist and go straight to the line for the cubicle I was designated to have my vaccine. My GP was there and asked a few questions and then gave me the jab. They couldn't make an appointment for the next vaccine but said it will be within 3 to 12 weeks because it has taken them two weeks to get this supply of vaccine so there has been no vaccinations in-between. Was told the side effects and given a leaflet and card and came back home. Felt a bit light headed 15 minutes after the jab but apart from that feeling okay the moment. Was told I may get flu like symptoms and a sore arm for up to 72 hours after the jab.


----------



## Bobbie

MilleD said:


> I have been invited for a vaccine on Sunday. Does anyone know if they tell you at any point which one you are getting?


You can ask them my hubby did


----------



## Guest

MilleD said:


> I have been invited for a vaccine on Sunday. Does anyone know if they tell you at any point which one you are getting?


I found out when I was given my vaccine appointment card (as it was written on the card with the bach number and date I was being given my vaccine) from the receptionist when I entered the vaccine centre.


----------



## Guest

I woke up with a throbbing pain in the top of my arm at 3am (my vaccine was given there) and not been able to sleep since. But apart from feeling knackered with a sore arm I have so far had no other symptoms. I am so over tired that I cannot sleep. Jasper my cat woke up at 4am as he sensed I was awake and wouldn't leave me alone, he's fast asleep now (lucky him).


----------



## Magyarmum

Words fail me. Has he ever been to Auschwitz and seen the horror of what life must have been like for the prisoners? It's something I'll remember for the rest of my life.

https://www.unilad.co.uk/news/piers...AAHWaGo4UEd17PVZAu1qyJIiOKVYz2mUFtBUS_X38EXHY

*Piers Corbyn Arrested Over Leaflets Comparing Vaccine Programme To Auschwitz*


----------



## Siskin

Magyarmum said:


> Words fail me. Has he ever been to Auschwitz and seen the horror of what life must have been like for the prisoners? It's something I'll remember for the rest of my life.
> 
> https://www.unilad.co.uk/news/piers...AAHWaGo4UEd17PVZAu1qyJIiOKVYz2mUFtBUS_X38EXHY
> 
> *Piers Corbyn Arrested Over Leaflets Comparing Vaccine Programme To Auschwitz*


Good grief, he must be nuts to come out with something like this, no wonder there are people flouting lockdown or thinking they will with such utter rubbish being spouted.
We went to Belsen camp in the 1980's and there were images there that are engraved on my brain. Stupid stupid man


----------



## rona

BIL has been told to expect his jab next week, he's in the over 65's.


----------



## Rottsmum

I took my dad for his vaccine on Monday and he was told before they gave it to him which one he was getting (Astrazeneca) . He was really unwell afterwards, came on about 12 hours after he had the jab and resolved about 12 hours after that. He's completely fine now but I do wonder if the side effects are why a lot of countries are saying that they won't approve it for the over 65's. Personally I think that a day of feeling rubbish is worth it if it means you'll have protection from this awful disease.


----------



## Guest

Rottsmum said:


> I took my dad for his vaccine on Monday and he was told before they gave it to him which one he was getting (Astrazeneca) . He was really unwell afterwards, came on about 12 hours after he had the jab and resolved about 12 hours after that. He's completely fine now but I do wonder if the side effects are why a lot of countries are saying that they won't approve it for the over 65's. Personally I think that a day of feeling rubbish is worth it if it means you'll have protection from this awful disease.


I have been feeling awful this afternoon myself after having the 1st vaccine yesterday but I keep telling myself it is worth going through this to give myself some protect from this horrible virus.


----------



## MilleD

Magyarmum said:


> Words fail me. Has he ever been to Auschwitz and seen the horror of what life must have been like for the prisoners? It's something I'll remember for the rest of my life.
> 
> https://www.unilad.co.uk/news/piers...AAHWaGo4UEd17PVZAu1qyJIiOKVYz2mUFtBUS_X38EXHY
> 
> *Piers Corbyn Arrested Over Leaflets Comparing Vaccine Programme To Auschwitz*


I have absolutely no idea who this person is.


----------



## Rottsmum

rawpawsrus said:


> I have been feeling awful this afternoon myself after having the 1st vaccine yesterday but I keep telling myself it is worth going through this to give myself some protect from this horrible virus.


Oh poor you ! Dad said that Ginger tea and ginger biscuits helped (he was vomiting a lot) and sipping Lemsip helped with the chills and aches. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Guest

MilleD said:


> I have absolutely no idea who this person is.


He is Jeremy Corbyn's brother.


----------



## Calvine

Magyarmum said:


> Words fail me. Has he ever been to Auschwitz and seen the horror of what life must have been like for the prisoners? It's something I'll remember for the rest of my life.
> 
> https://www.unilad.co.uk/news/piers...AAHWaGo4UEd17PVZAu1qyJIiOKVYz2mUFtBUS_X38EXHY
> 
> *Piers Corbyn Arrested Over Leaflets Comparing Vaccine Programme To Auschwitz*


He's a total disgrace; his brother must be proud of him, eh? Not the first time he's been seen acting like a pillock.


----------



## LinznMilly

rawpawsrus said:


> I have been feeling awful this afternoon myself after having the 1st vaccine yesterday but I keep telling myself it is worth going through this to give myself some protect from this horrible virus.


That's just what I needed to know . . . 2hrs before my own vaccine. Thanks. enguin :Nailbiting


----------



## Jobeth

LinznMilly said:


> That's just what I needed to know . . . 2hrs before my own vaccine. Thanks. enguin :Nailbiting


My parents, sister and brother-in-law have all had it with no side effects.


----------



## LinznMilly

Jobeth said:


> My parents, sister and brother-in-law have all had it with no side effects.


Thank you. 

TBF, it's not just @rawpawsrus , a few hours ago my mum said my cousin (Who had it because she's a carer), was also unwell with it.


----------



## Siskin

LinznMilly said:


> That's just what I needed to know . . . 2hrs before my own vaccine. Thanks. enguin :Nailbiting


I felt absolutely fine after the astra Zeneca jab no side effects whatsoever, neither did a friend up the road although he tried milking it a bit so his wife would look after him


----------



## kimthecat

I had my jab this afternoon. No side affects yet. It was very well organised. I had the Oxford one and second jab 10 to 12 weeks .


----------



## Guest

LinznMilly said:


> That's just what I needed to know . . . 2hrs before my own vaccine. Thanks. enguin :Nailbiting


Not everyone gets side effects but I must be one of them that does. Don't get put off with what I posted


----------



## LinznMilly

Well, I'm home. Home, had my dinner, walked the dogs, and now chilling on the settee. 

I feel . . . weird. Not ill exactly, but . . . I'm glad I'm sitting down.


----------



## Bisbow

OH has had his first jab , he had the Oxford one. all went very smoothly and quickly even though they were busy
I am very pleased that he will be at least partly covered in a couple of weeks


----------



## 3dogs2cats

rawpawsrus said:


> I have been feeling awful this afternoon myself after having the 1st vaccine yesterday but I keep telling myself it is worth going through this to give myself some protect from this horrible virus.


Have you reported your side effects MHRA? They are encouraging people to report any possible side affects they may have following a Covid vaccine. 
Official MHRA side effect and adverse incident reporting site for coronavirus treatments and vaccines | Coronavirus (COVID-19)


----------



## Guest

3dogs2cats said:


> Have you reported your side effects MHRA? They are encouraging people to report any possible side affects they may have following a Covid vaccine.
> Official MHRA side effect and adverse incident reporting site for coronavirus treatments and vaccines | Coronavirus (COVID-19)


They warn you before you have the jab or at least they did with me, you might get flu like symptoms, headaches, feel dizzy/light headed after having the jab so I don't think there's any need to as you are made aware of them.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

rawpawsrus said:


> The warn you before you have the jab or at least they did with me, you might get flu like symptoms, headaches, feel dizzy/light headed after having the jab so I don't think there's any need to as you are made aware of them.


 Yes I know they warn you about side effects but the Yellow card scheme is for monitoring how many people are getting side effects, what they may be etc, hence they are encouraging people to report any suspected side effects.


----------



## LinznMilly

Sore arm, bit of a headache (which might or might not be vaccine related, given the weather), and tiredness. I can cope with that.


----------



## Guest

I feel alot better today, my sore arm is better as well.


----------



## LinznMilly

3dogs2cats said:


> Have you reported your side effects MHRA? They are encouraging people to report any possible side affects they may have following a Covid vaccine.
> Official MHRA side effect and adverse incident reporting site for coronavirus treatments and vaccines | Coronavirus (COVID-19)


I reported mine, but they don't seem to recognise the arm soreness, which according to the leaflet is one of the most common. I added it as an additional effect.



rawpawsrus said:


> I feel alot better today, my sore arm is better as well.


I felt a bit nauseous on and off for a few hours, but, fingers crossed, that's subsided.

Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Guest

LinznMilly said:


> I reported mine, but they don't seem to recognise the arm soreness, which according to the leaflet is one of the most common. I added it as an additional effect.
> 
> I felt a bit nauseous on and off for a few hours, but, fingers crossed, that's subsided.
> 
> Glad you're feeling better.


I had nausea as well, it does subside after a while.


----------



## Guest

3dogs2cats said:


> Have you reported your side effects MHRA? They are encouraging people to report any possible side affects they may have following a Covid vaccine.
> Official MHRA side effect and adverse incident reporting site for coronavirus treatments and vaccines | Coronavirus (COVID-19)


I have reported the side effects I got on this link. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## tabelmabel

LinznMilly said:


> I feel . . . weird. Not ill exactly, but . . . I'm glad I'm sitting down.


I had that 'weird' feeling and some heart palpitations. When i checked my blood preesure, it was low. But i was totally recovered next day. Arm soreness was my main symptom.

I had the pfeizer.

My mum in law had astra zenica with no side effects at all, not even a sore arm.

I also had a slight headache - same symptoms as you @LinznMilly ! Im going to get OH to drive me up for the next one, as i dont think i should really have been driving on a motorway with a light head like that!


----------



## LinznMilly

tabelmabel said:


> I had that 'weird' feeling and some heart palpitations. When i checked my blood preesure, it was low. But i was totally recovered next day. Arm soreness was my main symptom.
> 
> I had the pfeizer.
> 
> My mum in law had astra zenica with no side effects at all, not even a sore arm.
> 
> I also had a slight headache - same symptoms as you @LinznMilly ! Im going to get OH to drive me up for the next one, as i dont think i should really have been driving on a motorway with a light head like that!


Yeah, my mum and I had the same the debate. I walked there and back. Probably not wise, but I didn't want to take the car, for pretty much the same reason as you mention.

My arm's fine now, but it didn't like me sleeping on that side last night.


----------



## Siskin

It will be interesting to see which one my husband has this afternoon. I shall report back


----------



## Sairy

My dad and Great uncle had the Pfizer one a few weeks ago and both were fine. Mum had it yesterday, but I haven't spoken to her since so not sure if she's had any side effects or not.


----------



## Siskin

Husband had the Astra Zeneca jab and feels fine


----------



## kimthecat

kimthecat said:


> I had my jab this afternoon. No side affects yet. It was very well organised. I had the Oxford one and second jab 10 to 12 weeks .


Dont let this put anyone off. At about 10 Pm that evening I felt freezing cold so I went to bed and then was sick several times in the night and the next day I had a headache. Im fine now.
I had the Oxford jab.
My sister and her husband and a friend had theirs the same day. my sister had a headache the next day , her husband was fine and my friend was very tired.



rawpawsrus said:


> I have reported the side effects I got on this link..


Im going to do the same


----------



## Bisbow

OH had his Oxford jab yesterday and apart from a slightly sore arm is absolutely fine


----------



## MollySmith

Mum had AstraZeneca and felt a bit tired next day, took some paracetamol and she’s fine now.

Husband had the Oxford one, went out next day shifted 6 pallets of soil. Seems to have given go faster stripes..


----------



## kittih

A couple of videos by Covid Zoe about the covid vaccines which may be if interest. The first one is an hour long webinar talking about vaccine hesitancy in the population and what they know so far about how the vaccine protects people etc.

The second is a brief update on the side effects commonly experienced.


----------



## Guest

I have developed a cough, I haven't been anywhere except the vaccine centre on Wednesday. It's a nightmare trying to get through to 111 for advice. I am taking cough mixture and no I have no other symptoms at the moment. I woke up with the cough this morning.


----------



## Siskin

rawpawsrus said:


> I have developed a cough, I haven't been anywhere except the vaccine centre on Wednesday. It's a nightmare trying to get through to 111 for advice. I am taking cough mixture and no I have no other symptoms at the moment. I woke up with the cough this morning.


How bad is it?
I've had a tickly cough pretty much since March last year. It's not continuous, just occasionally at night if my throat is dry or if I've chatted to someone on the phone for ages. I'm convinced it's because I'm not talking as much as I used to and whenever I do it's unusual and irritates the throat and also staying in all the time particularly with heating being on which dries the air far more then normal


----------



## Guest

Siskin said:


> How bad is it?
> I've had a tickly cough pretty much since March last year. It's not continuous, just occasionally at night if my throat is dry or if I've chatted to someone on the phone for ages. I'm convinced it's because I'm not talking as much as I used to and whenever I do it's unusual and irritates the throat and also staying in all the time particularly with heating being on which dries the air far more then normal


I am coughing alot, it's like a dry, tickly cough not in the throat if that makes sense. I have no other symptoms but this cough is doing my head in.


----------



## kittih

rawpawsrus said:


> I have developed a cough, I haven't been anywhere except the vaccine centre on Wednesday. It's a nightmare trying to get through to 111 for advice. I am taking cough mixture and no I have no other symptoms at the moment. I woke up with the cough this morning.


If this is a new or unusual symptom for you then it could be covid then again it may not be. I have quite a few colleagues who have tested positive for covid with none of the triad of government specified symptoms (cough fever, altered smell). Also plenty of people with a cough or fever that test negative. If you are in the UK or US and logging regularly onto the covid symptom tracker app then you will probably be invited to have a test as part of their study. If not and are in the UK and want to get tested then you will have to book a test via the government website.

I hope it's nothing more than a brief tickly throat but to be on the safe side self isolate/keep away from people.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

rawpawsrus said:


> I am coughing alot, it's like a dry, tickly cough not in the throat if that makes sense. I have no other symptoms but this cough is doing my head in.


Would you be able to get to a testing station? They are open until about 8, you can book a slot online and if one is close by and they have a slot you could get tested today. If you need a home test kit they take a while to come and then the results take a couple of days so for peace of mind it would be better to go in person if possible. Hope you feel better soon,


----------



## Guest

3dogs2cats said:


> Would you be able to get to a testing station? They are open until about 8, you can book a slot online and if one is close by and they have a slot you could get tested today. If you need a home test kit they take a while to come and then the results take a couple of days so for peace of mind it would be better to go in person if possible. Hope you feel better soon,


The testing centre is nowhere near me. I will order one online.

The Covid app says to isolate for 11 days, I don't really go out anyway since the virus outbreak. Got shopping booked for home delivery for the next 2 weeks so should hope they have everything in, I know about asking the delivery driver to place it on the door step and waiting until the delivery person has gone.


----------



## Guest

Home testing kit ordered, hopefully it won't take long to get it?


----------



## Boxerluver30

I had my first jab on friday 29th , got the pfizer through work (nhs). I had mine done at the MRI and was very impressed at how efficient they were. Got there 10 mins early as didn't realise it was only over the road from work and I have anxiety over getting lost so like to try to get places early. Waited for 5 mins then went up, got my details taken then pretty much went straight through. I hate needles so it was a bit of a palava to get me to un-tense my arm . Oh and I got lost walking out :Hilarious. My 2nd one is april 18th .

Also got the lateral flow tests through work so going to do my first one tommorow night (i'll be doing them every Sunday and Wednesday night). I have enough for 12 weeks .


----------



## 3dogs2cats

rawpawsrus said:


> Home testing kit ordered, hopefully it won't take long to get it?


 It might take a couple of days. First time I ordered one for mum was a Thursday morning, the kit did come following day but not until the evening. At that time (back in June) you had to order a courier to collect your test, but the cut off time to register for a courier was 4pm so I couldn`t do that until Saturday for collection on Sunday. The results came back on Tues morning.

Second time I have ordered her a test was in November, by this time you had to post it yourself at one of the RM priority post boxes ( they tell you in the booklet that come with the test how to find your nearest box) I ordered her test Tues Morning, test kit arrived Thursday evening and again to late for the last collection at my post box so couldn`t carry out and post the test until Friday. The results came back on Tues morning so a bit wait for that one.

Things have moved on since then so hopefully everything is a bit quicker, I just thought I`d let you know my experience so you dont worry if it doesn`t arrive tomorrow or you dont get your results back the day after posting your kit!


----------



## Ringypie

I’m booked in for Monday! Will be a bit of a relief although life won’t change at all as hubby will have to wait a bit longer for his.


----------



## Siskin

Husbands just sloped off to bed saying he feels tired, so he could be having a side effect from the vaccine.


----------



## Boxerluver30

I got told that its perfectly normal to have flu like symptoms for a day or two after. I did wake up on the Saturday morning feeling very drained and run down however after some cold/flu tablets I was fine later on. My arm was dead for at least a few days though.


----------



## SbanR

I had my first jab yesterday morning (Saturday).

It was very well organised n efficient. 

Although I was 10 mins early, after checking I was on their list, I was directed indoors.
Booked in, jabbed, received my card n directed out the back. It was a one way system.
I didn't have to wait as I had a lift. 
I had the Oxford AZ vaccine.

Liken the whole process to taking a dose of salts!


I felt fine all day. Towards evening felt a little flu-ey so took panadol. Worked immediately.
Had 2 more before bed.

Had a good night's sleep. Feeling ok so far


----------



## Siskin

After a good nights sleep my husband is fine and back to his normal (annoying) self


----------



## Golondrina

No, I prefer not to be vaccinated. I will be 95 years old in 4 months time. I don't want to take any risks with a new vaccine, the results of which have not really been tested; My experience over the years against the flu have not been satisfactory. Since I stopped being vaccinated 10 years ago I have never had the terrible flu I had had before.
I prefer to leave this world when my time comes not by taking risks with a new vaccine.


----------



## Ringypie

That’s me jabbed! Can’t believe how efficient they were, the whole surgery was devoted to vaccinations and they were certainly cracking through them!


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxerluver30 said:


> I got told that its perfectly normal to have flu like symptoms for a day or two after. I did wake up on the Saturday morning feeling very drained and run down however after some cold/flu tablets I was fine later on. My arm was dead for at least a few days though.


That was pretty much my experience too... I just mooched at home the day after with my Lemsip!
Although if that clip earlier about side effects is true then you have a higher risk of side effects if you are female, under 55 or have had covid before....I can yes to all 3 of those!


----------



## Magyarmum

catz4m8z said:


> That was pretty much my experience too... I just mooched at home the day after with my Lemsip!
> Although if that clip earlier about side effects is true then you have a higher risk of side effects if you are female, under 55 or have had covid before....I can yes to all 3 of those!


Looks as though I'll be getting the Russian vaccine. Presumably with a name like Sputnik V I'll spend the 24 hours after my jab either over the moon or drunk (assuming the V stands for Vodka)


----------



## ebonycat

I got a phone call from my gp surgery lunchtime to ask if I was free this afternoon to have my vaccine.

My step father was booked in last week to have his done this morning, at the same clinic I had to go to, a fifteen minute drive away.

Just got back indoors, was a little bit of a queue outside the clinic but it didn’t take long till I was inside.
I had the Oxford AZ one.

They weren’t booking the second vaccine in, said I’d get a phone call nearer the time.

Relieved I’ve had the first dose, I know we’ve all still got to be careful etc but with my lung disease & the fact I may of had Covid last March/ April that brought on the lung disease in the first place, I’ve got a bit more of a fighting chance if I get it.


----------



## Siskin

My friend told me today that she had a letter inviting her to apply for the vaccine herself giving a website address to go to. The two places doing own booking one was in the middle of Gloucester about an hours drive or a small chemists a bit nearer. She thought perhaps the chemist would be the better option and asked for a appt only to find it wouldn’t be until the 15th and she would be likely to have a half hour wait. She decided to leave it as surely there would be an appt. soon via her GP. Next day (today) there was a text from her GP and she has her jab tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

rawpawsrus said:


> I have developed a cough, I haven't been anywhere except the vaccine centre on Wednesday. It's a nightmare trying to get through to 111 for advice. I am taking cough mixture and no I have no other symptoms at the moment. I woke up with the cough this morning.


Just a follow up on this, I had no cough on Sunday or today so I guess it's gone. I will still do the test when it comes and send it back.


----------



## Sairy

I spoke to my mum on Saturday. She had the Pfizer jab on Friday and got a headache later on in the day, but other than that no side effects. My dad had it some weeks ago and had no side effects.


----------



## LinznMilly

rawpawsrus said:


> Just a follow up on this, I had no cough on Sunday or today so I guess it's gone. I will still do the test when it comes and send it back.


Thanks for the update. I'm sure I'm not the only one who was concerned about you.


----------



## Sairy

The UK government has now asked that anyone over the age of 70 who hasn't yet had their first vaccine contact their GP to arrange one.


----------



## ebonycat

After having my Covid vaccine yesterday afternoon I felt fine, had a bit of an achy arm in the evening.
Went to bed, then oh my gosh I woke up about 4am & felt so sick.
You know the feeling where you really think you’re going to be sick.
I kept going to the bathroom as I kept thinking I was going to be sick.
I drank sips of water all morning & just had a few tuc crackers for breakfast.
The sickness feeling finally went about 11am.

Wasn’t a nice feeling at all but I’ll still go ahead & have the second vaccine, as I’d rather have a morning spent in bed, than end up in hospital with Covid, or worse still dead from Covid.

I had the Oxford AZ one, my step father had his yesterday morning he also had the Oxford AZ one & he didn’t have any side effects, not even an achy arm.


----------



## simplysardonic

My husband had a call this morning, so we're off to the village hall for him to get his in about 5 minutes, taking Rogue as it's heavy snow & she's anxious to enjoy it as much as she can!


----------



## MilleD

Had my jab on Sunday - AZ one.

I went to Staffordshire County Showground, and my goodness, the military precision that is being organised is something close to remarkable!

They give you a ticket with a time on when you've had your jab and you sit in an area where everyone is recovering for 15 mins then you can leave. 

I had quite an emotional moment at one point as I closed my eyes and the rumble of voices I could hear was something I've not heard for months and it felt like normality.

Woke at around 2am on Monday morning, heart was doing backflips it felt like, but not sure if taking my Relvar Ellipta inhaler before i went to bed may have perhaps interacted with the vaccine. 

Felt alright when I got up, a couple of hours later was up a step ladder in the snow pruning a tree.

I think the only side effect I may have had was feeling a bit tired on Sunday evening.

Now to see if the story about the AZ jab being crap for the new SA variant comes to anything


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm beginning to get really worried after reading this on the Government Coronavirus Information page on FB.  If you don't hear from me again I'll probably be somewhere like Outer Mongolia working as a belly dancer in a grab a granny" bar

"Vaccination of registered elders continues this week at the GP and hospital vaccinations, and the vaccination of chronic patients under 60 will begin.* Groomers will soon notify those who should be vaccinated in their own practice.*
Although we can already vaccinate with four vaccines, we can still give little to the GP and not even get into every practice from every vaccine. As more and more vaccines arrive, every registered turn will come".


----------



## Ringypie

ebonycat said:


> After having my Covid vaccine yesterday afternoon I felt fine, had a bit of an achy arm in the evening.
> Went to bed, then oh my gosh I woke up about 4am & felt so sick.
> You know the feeling where you really think you're going to be sick.
> I kept going to the bathroom as I kept thinking I was going to be sick.
> I drank sips of water all morning & just had a few tuc crackers for breakfast.
> The sickness feeling finally went about 11am.
> 
> Wasn't a nice feeling at all but I'll still go ahead & have the second vaccine, as I'd rather have a morning spent in bed, than end up in hospital with Covid, or worse still dead from Covid.
> 
> I had the Oxford AZ one, my step father had his yesterday morning he also had the Oxford AZ one & he didn't have any side effects, not even an achy arm.


You poor thing! I hope you are feeling ok now. I wonder whether they could give you some anti nausea tablets for next time? Might be worth asking your gp.
It's funny isn't it how it makes some feel so poorly and some are fine.
So far I've only had a slightly sore arm. I didn't sleep well last night though which is very unusual for me, and my heart seemed to be beating a little quicker than normal. My poor mum was up all night feeling really poorly.


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> You poor thing! I hope you are feeling ok now. I wonder whether they could give you some anti nausea tablets for next time? Might be worth asking your gp.
> It's funny isn't it how it makes some feel so poorly and some are fine.
> So far I've only had a slightly sore arm. I didn't sleep well last night though which is very unusual for me, and my heart seemed to be beating a little quicker than normal. My poor mum was up all night feeling really poorly.


I've felt really rough right up to about 5pm today.
I've not been able to eat anything other then dry tuc crackers.
I'm feeling a lot better now thankfully.
I do have some anti-nausea tablets that my Drs prescribed me over Christmas when I had that bad reaction from the new medication they tried me on.
I'll take one before I go for the second vaccination, thank you x


----------



## ebonycat

I’ve just phoned my mum tonight & my step father who had the same Oxford AZ vaccine yesterday morning, he’s had no reaction at all, not even an achy arm.


----------



## Ringypie

ebonycat said:


> I've felt really rough right up to about 5pm today.
> I've not been able to eat anything other then dry tuc crackers.
> I'm feeling a lot better now thankfully.
> I do have some anti-nausea tablets that my Drs prescribed me over Christmas when I had that bad reaction from the new medication they tried me on.
> I'll take one before I go for the second vaccination, thank you x


Might be worth checking with your gp just in case as you're on quite a few meds aren't you? They said to me with the chemo to take the anti nausea tablets 4 times a day (think they had to be 4 hours apart) whether I felt sick or not as it's easier to stop you feeling sick before it starts apparently!


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> Might be worth checking with your gp just in case as you're on quite a few meds aren't you? They said to me with the chemo to take the anti nausea tablets 4 times a day (think they had to be 4 hours apart) whether I felt sick or not as it's easier to stop you feeling sick before it starts apparently!


I'm still taking a daily low dose of steroids, maybe those & the vaccine mixing together made me feel sick.
I'll give my specialists secretary a call & just confirm that it will be ok for me to take them before the next vaccination.
Thank you x


----------



## Ringypie

ebonycat said:


> I'm still taking a daily low dose of steroids, maybe those & the vaccine mixing together made me feel sick.
> I'll give my specialists secretary a call & just confirm that it will be ok for me to take them before the next vaccination.
> Thank you x


Who knows! My mum isn't on any meds that I'm aware of yet it made her feel really awful too. Fingers crossed you are on the mend now xx


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> Who knows! My mum isn't on any meds that I'm aware of yet it made her feel really awful too. Fingers crossed you are on the mend now xx


I'd still rather suffer a day or two of feeling unwell then to be at a greater risk of getting Covid without having the vaccine.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Still no sign of me getting mine. All the GP's round here are running all their vaccinations from one place where I could get to. My problem is I can only just walk round the house and my legs are so bad I can't get in a taxi, so I'm limited to how far I can go, and as I'm not registered home bound they won't come out to me.


----------



## Siskin

I should phone your GP surgery, this is what the advice is now for those that think they’ve been missed somehow.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> I should phone your GP surgery, this is what the advice is now for those that think they've been missed somehow.


I did last Friday for what good it did me, they are as useful as a chocolate fire guide, but I will have to have another go at them.

The good side about it is either of us are going out, so we should be safe for now.


----------



## Guest

Done the test on Tuesday after I received it, had a friend send it back for me (I phoned my friend and my friend came around picking it up from outside my front door). Just had a text to say I don't have covid-19 (not the exact words of the text but a summary of what the text said).


----------



## SusieRainbow

Well,that's good.
I had my vax yesterday and feel quite achy and knocked off today. Luckily the hounds are dozy too, no trouble at all.


----------



## DolomiTTe

My parents had theirs last week, one day apart, at the same health centre. My mum had the Pfizer vaccine and my dad the Oxford. Would have thought they'd receive the same one, but neither had any side effects.


----------



## Kimmikins

Yes. Absolutely, I will definitely be having the vaccine as soon as it’s offered to me.

My dog eats sh*t and then kisses my face (if I haven’t realised the former before he goes for the latter) so I’m not worried about what’s in it :Smuggrin

I’ve skim read this thread, but I know there are people here facing this every single day, and to them I say thank you.


----------



## kimthecat

Kimmikins said:


> Yes. Absolutely, I will definitely be having the vaccine as soon as it's offered to me.
> 
> My dog eats sh*t and then kisses my face (if I haven't realised the former before he goes for the latter) so I'm not worried about what's in it :Smuggrin
> 
> I've skim read this thread, but I know there are people here facing this every single day, and to them I say thank you.


:Hilarious

MY OH has his jab on Sunday. Surprised as he is in the over 55s group and he didnt expect to get it so soon.


----------



## Calvine

rawpawsrus said:


> I have developed a cough


The worst thing about a cough is that if you do have to cough, you almost asphyxiate yourself trying so hard to hide it behind your mask that your eyes almost pop out as everyone turns and stares; you half expect them to hiss and boo. The medication I am on has coughing as the (possible) most common side effect which is always annoying, but right now it turns you into a social pariah.


----------



## MilleD

Calvine said:


> The worst thing about a cough is that if you do have to cough, you almost asphyxiate yourself trying so hard to hide it behind your mask that your eyes almost pop out as everyone turns and stares; you half expect them to hiss and boo. The medication I am on has coughing as the (possible) most common side effect which is always annoying, but right now it turns you into a social pariah.


People would have less reaction to folks dropping their kecks and going to the loo in front of them than they do to coughing at the moment!


----------



## Jackie C

I had my second Pfizer on Tuesday. I'm very pleased as it had been 4 weeks from the last one. I'm very pleased as I'm getting p*55ed off with putting my life and my partners life at risk because of my job.

If I was a forklift driver, or I worked on a scaffold, I would have so much more protection. There would be - rightly so - so much protection and health and safety regulations. And if I had an accident, H&S would be all over it and the company fined if they breeched H&S regulations. I could also sue the company.

Front-line ICU nurse? It appears COVID (or any other highly infectious disease) is a reasonable occupational hazard. (I know I've had the vaccine, just saying.....)

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## willa

Mum and Dad both having their vaccinations tomorrow. Age 64 and 69


----------



## kimthecat

MilleD said:


> People would have less reaction to folks dropping their kecks and going to the loo in front of them than they do to coughing at the moment!


:Hilarious

@Jackie C Rant away. Its allowed and justified.


----------



## Calvine

Jackie C said:


> I had my second Pfizer on Tuesday. I'm very pleased as it had been 4 weeks from the last one. I'm very pleased as I'm getting p*55ed off with putting my life and my partners life at risk because of my job.
> 
> If I was a forklift driver, or I worked on a scaffold, I would have so much more protection. There would be - rightly so - so much protection and health and safety regulations. And if I had an accident, H&S would be all over it and the company fined if they breeched H&S regulations. I could also sue the company.
> 
> Front-line ICU nurse? It appears COVID (or any other highly infectious disease) is a reasonable occupational hazard. (I know I've had the vaccine, just saying.....)
> 
> Sorry for the rant.


It's awful, and as you say, some people are not seemingly considered important enough to protect. My friend's niece is a nursery nurse/teacher; and I remember her telling me some time ago that the staff are not allowed to wear a mask in case it frightens the children. She has now caught it and infected her husband, so both off work and quite ill, nursery closed so many parents probably having to take time off work. Not to say that she necessarily caught it at work, but had she been vaccinated she would most likely not have caught it. She works in central London and had to travel in daily by tube, so likely caught it there. Teachers should also be offered it surely, regardless of age? I realise no-one can force them to accept the offer of the vaccine, but they are supposed to be back in the classroom early next month (I think?). Just whom do they consider to be the ''front line workers''? I know some people who have not been out for most of the year, so unlikely to get it. But others do not have that advantage and have to go out daily as usual.


----------



## stuaz

MilleD said:


> People would have less reaction to folks dropping their kecks and going to the loo in front of them than they do to coughing at the moment!


quickest way to clear a room at the moment is to have a cough


----------



## mrs phas

Matt and I are down for 4.30pm monday


----------



## Siskin

My friend in Canada says they don’t think they will get theirs until next winter


----------



## Dave S

Mine is booked for Monday morning.
So pleased and looking forward to hopefully being covered.


----------



## Jackie C

Calvine said:


> It's awful, and as you say, some people are not seemingly considered important enough to protect. My friend's niece is a nursery nurse/teacher; and I remember her telling me some time ago that the staff are not allowed to wear a mask in case it frightens the children. She has now caught it and infected her husband, so both off work and quite ill, nursery closed so many parents probably having to take time off work. Not to say that she necessarily caught it at work, but had she been vaccinated she would most likely not have caught it. She works in central London and had to travel in daily by tube, so likely caught it there. Teachers should also be offered it surely, regardless of age? I realise no-one can force them to accept the offer of the vaccine, but they are supposed to be back in the classroom early next month (I think?). Just whom do they consider to be the ''front line workers''? I know some people who have not been out for most of the year, so unlikely to get it. But others do not have that advantage and have to go out daily as usual.


That's disgusting. She should have gone to the unions about her bosses saying they couldn't wear masks. I bet it was some of the parents who kicked off that is scared their little precious. I can't understand why the tubes are full, some people obviously are front-line staff, whether this is hospital workers, teachers, police, or shop workers, but SO many people CAN and should work from home. Some people are forced to work, I guess.



Siskin said:


> My friend in Canada says they don't think they will get theirs until next winter


That's awful.


----------



## Jesthar

Jackie C said:


> That's awful.


*shrug* If the UK rollout happens as originally timelined, I won't be done until at least then either, possibly next year. I'd much rather the vulnerable, essential workers, families, people struggling with lockdown etc. went first, given I'm relatively young, healthy and in a position to work from home.


----------



## Siskin

Jesthar said:


> *shrug* If the UK rollout happens as originally timelined, I won't be done until at least then either, possibly next year. I'd much rather the vulnerable, essential workers, families, people struggling with lockdown etc. went first, given I'm relatively young, healthy and in a position to work from home.


My friend and her husband are in their 70's and he's vulnerable, they could do with it sooner rather then so much later.
They live on Vancouver island which hasn't been too badly hit, but it wouldn't take much for covid to fill all the hospitals there as there is higher proportion of older people living on the island.


----------



## Lurcherlad

DH is definitely feeling much less anxious about catching the virus, being hospitalised and dying, now 2 weeks post first dose.

Obviously, we’re still continuing with all precautions but he feels much safer now.


----------



## Calvine

stuaz said:


> quickest way to clear a room at the moment is to have a cough


Oh yes! The upside is that you get a whole carriage to yourself on the train or tube (no riff-raff!).


----------



## Jackie C

Jesthar said:


> *shrug* If the UK rollout happens as originally timelined, I won't be done until at least then either, possibly next year. I'd much rather the vulnerable, essential workers, families, people struggling with lockdown etc. went first, given I'm relatively young, healthy and in a position to work from home.





Siskin said:


> My friend and her husband are in their 70's and he's vulnerable, they could do with it sooner rather then so much later.
> They live on Vancouver island which hasn't been too badly hit, but it wouldn't take much for covid to fill all the hospitals there as there is higher proportion of older people living on the island.


This is it. IF I _didn't_ work on the front line, I would prefer to wait until all front-line staff (including shop workers), the vulnerable, the "high risk" and the elderly had it first.


----------



## Calvine

Jackie C said:


> I can't understand why the tubes are full


Not sure about right now, but certainly in the early days, because there were fewer people travelling to work and they were losing money, they cut many of the services, which resulted in the tubes that were running being full. And the argument that the children are scared is rather lame as they must all see their parents in a mask when they go out, (say shopping or when they are taking them to nursery for a start). I see parents wearing masks out shopping with their children and they are not howling like banshees or trying to run away from them!


----------



## Jaf

My friends with kids had difficulty at the start getting them to wear masks. Now it is so normal that even the youngest kids, who at 3 years old don’t legally have to wear masks, are happy with them.

I still regularly forget to put one on and have to scamper back to the car.


----------



## Bisbow

These days in all my coats I have spare dog poo bags in one pocket and spare masks in another


----------



## Magyarmum

I have a whole stack of masks in the glove compartment of my car. Since reading about how much more effective it is to double mask, as well as the surgical masks I also have some pretty masks with red hearts on them to go over the the other ones.


----------



## kimthecat

OH had his vaccination today. he is only 55 and I think he may have been called in early because he is my carer. They took his details when he accompanied me for my vac 4th feb.


----------



## mrs phas

Bisbow said:


> These days in all my coats I have spare dog poo bags in one pocket and spare masks in another


As long as you don't mix them up you'll be ok


----------



## Bisbow

Well, Boris has met his 15 million target
Well done all those involved
Now lets get the rest of the country jabed


----------



## Jackie C

Bisbow said:


> Well, Boris has met his 15 million target
> Well done all those involved
> Now lets get the rest of the country jabed


No, Boris didn't meet it. The NHS and it's amazing workers did it.


----------



## Bisbow

Jackie C said:


> No, Boris didn't meet it. The NHS and it's amazing workers did it.


True
But if he had not got the vaccine so soon we would all be waiting like the rest of Europe and a lot more would have died and Boris would have been blamed of course


----------



## MollySmith

Bisbow said:


> Well, Boris has met his 15 million target
> Well done all those involved
> Now lets get the rest of the country jabed


Pfft.. bollocks. Hundreds of nurses, doctors, key workers and volunteers, never mind those who trialled the vaccine and the scientists. We're all bloody lucky that there are still amazing people holding up the NHS.


----------



## Bisbow

MollySmith said:


> Pfft.. bollocks. Hundreds of nurses, doctors, key workers and volunteers, never mind those who trialled the vaccine and the scientists. We're all bloody lucky that there are still amazing people holding up the NHS.


I don't think that language was needed, I did say well done to all involved and that includes your list
If we did not have the vaccine the target would not have been reached so be thankful he ordered it so early


----------



## Dave S

Just had it and now sitting in the car for a few minutes.
I did have to confirm a few times thst I was not pregnant.
Astra vaccine so waiting for the arm ache now.


----------



## tyg'smum

Got my letter on Saturday: going for the first jab this afternoon.


----------



## kimthecat

Dave S said:


> I did have to confirm a few times thst I was not pregnant.
> .


Are you sure? :Hilarious


----------



## Dave S

kimthecat said:


> Are you sure? :Hilarious


Yes. test came back negative.


----------



## kimthecat

Dave S said:


> Yes. test came back negative.


:Hilarious


----------



## Calvine

Bisbow said:


> I did say well done to all involved


 Yes, you did; I noticed that. Whatever one thinks of Boris, he gets the blame in bucketloads when things go wrong, but very limited praise when things are clearly being done right. Poor sod had the virus himself and is likely still feeling unwell quite a lot of the time. I would not want his job right now; in the same way I would not want to be a nurse right now.


----------



## oliviarussian

Well I’ve just got my message to book a vaccination, this Friday afternoon!!!
I’m really happy but a bit surprised cos at 59 I wasn’t expecting to get it for a few months yet... I’m not complaining 
I don’t think I fall into the medically vulnerable group although I did have pneumonia a few years back so maybe that qualifies me?


----------



## Pawscrossed

MollySmith said:


> Pfft.. bollocks. Hundreds of nurses, doctors, key workers and volunteers, never mind those who trialled the vaccine and the scientists. We're all bloody lucky that there are still amazing people holding up the NHS.


The BMJ agree
https://www.bmj.com/content/372/bmj.n314



Bisbow said:


> I don't think that language was needed, I did say well done to all involved and that includes your list
> If we did not have the vaccine the target would not have been reached so be thankful he ordered it so early


He had to. With the death rate being as it is and the pressure on the NHS, he had no other choice as it's the only way out of the mess. Had he ordered any less, more blood on his hands and his cabinet. See the link above, a the most damming article and from those who know.


----------



## Bisbow

Pawscrossed said:


> The BMJ agree
> https://www.bmj.com/content/372/bmj.n314
> 
> He had to. With the death rate being as it is and the pressure on the NHS, he had no other choice as it's the only way out of the mess. Had he ordered any less, more blood on his hands and his cabinet. See the link above, a the most damming article and from those who know.


He didn't "have to" if he had followed the EU we would still be waiting to be allowed to have the vaccine
He had the foresight to order the vaccine long before the rest of Europe because he got us out of that dreadful club

He is not my favourite person but I would give credit to the devil if he had ordered the vaccine early
so I give credit to Boris for doing just that
And it is so easy for "experts" to know what is best after the event


----------



## Magyarmum

Bisbow said:


> He didn't "have to" if he had followed the EU we would still be waiting to be allowed to have the vaccine
> He had the foresight to order the vaccine long before the rest of Europe because he got us out of that dreadful club
> 
> He is not my favourite person but I would give credit to the devil if he had ordered the vaccine early
> so I give credit to Boris for doing just that
> And it is so easy for "experts" to know what is best after the event


I live in Hungary and at 81 would no doubt have been vaccinated by now had I lived in the UK. As it is, thanks to the EU's bungling and only sending small quantities of the vaccines each week, I still don't know when I'll get it done which I hasten to add is through no fault of our government but you can't put jabs in arms if you don't have the vaccines to do it!


----------



## Magyarmum

Magyarmum said:


> I live in Hungary and at 81 would no doubt have been vaccinated by now had I lived in the UK. As it is, thanks to the EU's bungling and only sending small quantities of the vaccines each week, I still don't know when I'll get it done which I hasten to add is through no fault of our government but you can't put jabs in arms if you don't have the vaccines to do it!


Talk of the devil! My doctor just phoned to say I can go and have my vaccination. Yipee!

Only problem is I need to find someone to take me because I can't get my car out of the driveway as there's too much snow!


----------



## Bisbow

Magyarmum said:


> Talk of the devil! My doctor just phoned to say I can go and have my vaccination. Yipee!
> 
> Only problem is I need to find someone to take me because I can't get my car out of the driveway as there's too much snow!


Hope you find someone to help you
You don't want to miss it do you


----------



## Jackie C

Bisbow said:


> True
> But if he had not got the vaccine so soon we would all be waiting like the rest of Europe and a lot more would have died and Boris would have been blamed of course


He's also responsible for the thousands of deaths that could have been prevented if he'd listened to the scientific advise. But instead, he ignored it. He was warned that we had to take measures, he ignored it. He was told to close the borders, he ignored it. He was told that we need to lockdown the country, he ignored it until he was forced. Everything that vile man does comes far too slowly, far too little and far too late. We have one of the highest death rates in the world. It's nothing to be proud of, and certainly nothing to thank him for. He's a dangerous, reckless, lying, self-serving sociopath. 
So YES, he is to blame.


----------



## Jackie C

Bisbow said:


> He didn't "have to" if he had followed the EU we would still be waiting to be allowed to have the vaccine
> He had the foresight to order the vaccine long before the rest of Europe because he got us out of that dreadful club
> 
> He is not my favourite person but I would give credit to the devil if he had ordered the vaccine early
> so I give credit to Boris for doing just that
> And it is so easy for "experts" to know what is best after the event


Oh, you mean the "experts" who are.......experts? The multi-disciplinary teams of scientists, virologists, epidemiologist, doctors, ICU consultants, and so many other specialists and experts with decades of education, research, knowledge and experience who warned him and he ignored them? Okay.
Boris is an evil man who has blood on his hands.

Thanking Boris is like thanking someone who just chopped your arm off but gave you a plaster six months later.


----------



## Jackie C

Magyarmum said:


> Talk of the devil! My doctor just phoned to say I can go and have my vaccination. Yipee!
> 
> Only problem is I need to find someone to take me because I can't get my car out of the driveway as there's too much snow!


That's great, but I hope you find someone to help you!


----------



## Jesthar

Bisbow said:


> He didn't "have to" if he had followed the EU we would still be waiting to be allowed to have the vaccine
> He had the foresight to order the vaccine long before the rest of Europe because he got us out of that dreadful club
> 
> He is not my favourite person but I would give credit to the devil if he had ordered the vaccine early
> so I give credit to Boris for doing just that
> And it is so easy for "experts" to know what is best after the event


He didn't really have any choice in the matter by that point. The UK leadership has been so indecisive dring the pandemic that failing to order enough vaccines would likely have been the nail in the coffin for him and many of his associates. He also got very lucky in that the UK team was one of the first to bring a viable vaccine to the table, and he could therefore claim priority for the supply to a significant extent.

As it is, it's pretty much the only thing our leadership has come close to getting right. A viral pandemic is an epidemiologist's worst nightmare simply because the only way to stop it is for humans to stop interacting with other humans. Some other countries realised from the start the only way to approach handling the outbreak was to introduce strict, clear measures and do their best to enforce them. Yes, there was going to be some changes in advice, given this was a completely new contagion we knew absolutely nothing about at the outset, so advice has to change as we learn more. But the core message from the experts has never varied - stay at home/away from other people as much as possible, increase basic hygiene practices (particularly hand hygiene), and (after some initial debate) wear a mask. Viruses don't travel, they rely on people to do that and hitchhike. And we can see these measures work - look at the massive drop in common cold and flu cases this year due to the latest lockdown. Coronavirus, unfortunately, is still a new kid on the block and rather more tenacious, but could have been contained far better had a clear consistent message been given, and if we had followed the lead of some other countries with heavily restricted international travel, quarantine on arrival etc. I have no idea why they didn't do that as well, it's not like we don't have a whole load of hotels and holiday resorts that would have bene glad of the income.

So no, I'm not particularly inclined to praise a man who has basically done the pandemic equivalent of dithering over banning barbecues in fire risk areas in a severe drought, and then gone 'Good news! I've hopefully ordered enough fire engines to keep the fires from spreading too much more!' Not the best analogy, I know, but it's all I have right now 

As an aside, I asked an actual NHS doctor a pandemic question this weekend - "Would it be cynical to suggest that our political leadership prioritised profit over people?" Their response: "Yes, very cynical - but accurate"


----------



## Magyarmum

Bisbow said:


> Hope you find someone to help you
> You don't want to miss it do you





Jackie C said:


> That's great, but I hope you find someone to help you!


The problem's solved, finger's crossed. My alcoholic neighbour came round to ask for a box of matches and I sent him off to speak to the village Mayor who will come and see me tomorrow after he's phoned my GP to find out the time I have to be at his surgery.


----------



## Boxer123

I agree I feel grossly let down by our government. It is so sad so many have lost their lives, families left distraught. So many mistakes and u turns made. 

Yes the vaccine roll out has been amazing but we really had to get this right.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Thats the thing though, government or not surely it takes the people to follow the rules. And a certain amount of common sense.

Me and OH started wearing masks when the government said masks were not neccessary, just because viruses are know to pass in the air. We keep a great distance between us and other people. A lot of people still dont bother to follow the rules, or if they do they are forgetful and do things without thinking - as is human nature. 
The government have the worst policies for arrivals to the UK etc, but also its up to people to not go on holiday, but thousands still did. Again, the government cannot be in control of the population all the time, it is up to people to do the right thing too. 
Its the people who thought a break in the rules at Christmas meant things could go back to normal for a few days. Again, it is obvious this would cause a huge spike in cases, but stil many many people still met up for Christmas.


----------



## ForestWomble

I think that while the government could, and should, of done a much better job than they did (harder lockdown, let no one in or out of the country from the start except for freight etc), the general UK population has a lot to answer for too.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dave S said:


> Just had it and now sitting in the car for a few minutes.
> I did have to confirm a few times thst I was not pregnant.
> Astra vaccine so waiting for the arm ache now.


Tbf, these days of inclusivity and fluidity they have to ask everybody. Looks can be deceiving and they are bound to insult somebody if they don't ask everybody.


----------



## Lurcherlad

ForestWomble said:


> I think that while the government could, and should, of done a much better job than they did (harder lockdown, let no one in or out of the country from the start except for freight etc), the general UK population has a lot to answer for too.


Indeed.

Xmas get togethers were not mandatory.

Same with the "eat out to help out" scheme.

The government (and therefore the tax payer) subsidised the scheme.

People were out in droves making the most of the discount - eating indoors at establishments far more than they would have under normal circumstances and adding to the spread of the virus, I believe the stats showed.

Any patronage I would have given would only be by sitting outside and with strict SD and I wouldn't ask for a discount either so I didn't contribute to the country's debt.


----------



## Lurcherlad

oliviarussian said:


> Well I've just got my message to book a vaccination, this Friday afternoon!!!
> I'm really happy but a bit surprised cos at 59 I wasn't expecting to get it for a few months yet... I'm not complaining
> I don't think I fall into the medically vulnerable group although I did have pneumonia a few years back so maybe that qualifies me?


It just depends where you are and the local demographics, population and numbers of vaccines within the batch to be used up, etc.


----------



## mrs phas

Matt's had his 
Mines been postponed
Taken so long for urine test to come back, showing I have a rampant infection (I already told them that, razor blades come to mind)
Have to go on really strong non penicillin anti biotics,( as it's flagging penicillin resistant) and phone them back 5 days after finishing, to get new appointment.
On a brighter note, receptionist came out to the car next to me, having already double checked, with me in person, that I definitely wasn't having it, with a 40ish lady in it, and said 

"Mrs X, we now definitely have a spare, seeing as you're here, would you like to have it "

So wasn't wasted and someone got a bump up
Roll on 26 days


----------



## cheekyscrip

We have now 16-18 years old vaccinated so my dad has it today. OH had two doses, second made him a bit unwell.
My eldest had it because of his work. Basically only me left and the youngest is too young...
Hope to have it next week. As Gibraltar has now the highest mortality per capita and second highest number of cases the vaccines go fast.
Could go even faster but for the supply but truly grateful for the situation improving...
School will start on 22nd.


----------



## Jaf

In Spain. Briefly met a neighbour today, outside the local shop. He’s an intelligent man but started ranting about false positive tests and governments scaring people into having the vaccine. Apparently he had a flu jab 20 years ago but still got the flu. I don’t have the spare voice capacity to waste on people like him. Oddly a local cafe/ b&b owner has the same anti vax/ anti meds view. “Birds of feather flock together”?!?


----------



## Jackie C

Jesthar said:


> He didn't really have any choice in the matter by that point. The UK leadership has been so indecisive dring the pandemic that failing to order enough vaccines would likely have been the nail in the coffin for him and many of his associates. He also got very lucky in that the UK team was one of the first to bring a viable vaccine to the table, and he could therefore claim priority for the supply to a significant extent.
> 
> As it is, it's pretty much the only thing our leadership has come close to getting right. A viral pandemic is an epidemiologist's worst nightmare simply because the only way to stop it is for humans to stop interacting with other humans. Some other countries realised from the start the only way to approach handling the outbreak was to introduce strict, clear measures and do their best to enforce them. Yes, there was going to be some changes in advice, given this was a completely new contagion we knew absolutely nothing about at the outset, so advice has to change as we learn more. But the core message from the experts has never varied - stay at home/away from other people as much as possible, increase basic hygiene practices (particularly hand hygiene), and (after some initial debate) wear a mask. Viruses don't travel, they rely on people to do that and hitchhike. And we can see these measures work - look at the massive drop in common cold and flu cases this year due to the latest lockdown. Coronavirus, unfortunately, is still a new kid on the block and rather more tenacious, but could have been contained far better had a clear consistent message been given, and if we had followed the lead of some other countries with heavily restricted international travel, quarantine on arrival etc. I have no idea why they didn't do that as well, it's not like we don't have a whole load of hotels and holiday resorts that would have bene glad of the income.
> 
> So no, I'm not particularly inclined to praise a man who has basically done the pandemic equivalent of dithering over banning barbecues in fire risk areas in a severe drought, and then gone 'Good news! I've hopefully ordered enough fire engines to keep the fires from spreading too much more!' Not the best analogy, I know, but it's all I have right now
> 
> As an aside, I asked an actual NHS doctor a pandemic question this weekend - "Would it be cynical to suggest that our political leadership prioritised profit over people?" Their response: "Yes, very cynical - but accurate"


Spot on. 
I have seen my ICU colleagues age 10 years in just one year. We're all exhausted, mentally and physically. And 90% of us despise this government. (The other 10% keep very quiet! :Smuggrin)


----------



## rona

Just asked my surgery to be considered for short notice vaccination if they have any left to use. Everyone but me that has contact with my friend has had vaccination except me.......... he's at a different surgery. I'm not registered anywhere as a carer, just a contact!


----------



## Bisbow

Hope you get one soon
I think you deserve to be jabbed very soon for looking after your friend


----------



## Calvine

Pawscrossed said:


> He had to.


 I'm sure BJ doesn't just sit around deciding what _he_ wants to do - he is (supposedly) advised by experts who, unfortunately, have not always been ''on the ball'' so to speak; glaring example of which was the ''Eat out to help out'' scheme which Rishi Sunak thought would be a good way to get money moving again after a period of stagnation. RS is not an epidemiologist and it was up to an ''expert'' to advise him that doing this would likely cause a resurgence of the virus, which it did. But BJ is not a one-man show.


----------



## lymorelynn

Jab done this morning ​My mum, who is 87 and has been in hospital since before Christmas, home for the past couple of weeks, only had hers on Friday. She's now back in hospital  not Covid related though.​


----------



## JANICE199

*Hubby has had his jab. But i don't want it.*


----------



## Siskin

JANICE199 said:


> *Hubby has had his jab. But i don't want it.*


Can I ask you why?


----------



## mrs phas

JANICE199 said:


> *Hubby has had his jab. But i don't want it.*


That's interesting, from reading posts over the years I've been here, I would've definitely had you down FOR the jab


----------



## catz4m8z

Just got my appt today for jab number 2! I'll be glad to get it over and done with.
(although I keep freaking people out by talking about the 'next' pandemic. :Shy)


----------



## Jim40

Got my 1st vaccination at 11am on Monday 15th. By bedtime felt my shoulder a little sore. Woke up during the night and all my muscles ached really bad. Got up for paracetamol and even the soles of my feet were aching. Today haven't felt great but a bit better after a terrible night. So it's going in the right direction. Just looking to go through the same again in 12 or so weeks


----------



## Jackie C

lymorelynn said:


> Jab done this morning ​My mum, who is 87 and has been in hospital since before Christmas, home for the past couple of weeks, only had hers on Friday. She's now back in hospital  not Covid related though.​


I hope she recovers soon. x


----------



## lymorelynn

Jackie C said:


> I hope she recovers soon. x


Thank you.


----------



## Kimmikins

My mum had her invite this morning and she’s booked in for Wednesday. I’m going to take her so she doesn’t have to drive back


----------



## JANICE199

Siskin said:


> Can I ask you why?


*I don't think they have had long enough to know what the outcome will be. I'm not a fan of vaccinations anyway. Just my own opinion. That isn't to say i haven't had any vaccines though. I use to have the flu jab and i've also had the pneumonia jab. *


----------



## Calvine

catz4m8z said:


> talking about the 'next' pandemic


Yes indeed; they will (maybe) get rid of this and something worse will come along to replace it. Watch this space!


----------



## MilleD

Calvine said:


> Yes indeed; they will (maybe) get rid of this and something worse will come along to replace it. Watch this space!


That's a cheery thought...


----------



## Siskin

JANICE199 said:


> *I don't think they have had long enough to know what the outcome will be. I'm not a fan of vaccinations anyway. Just my own opinion. That isn't to say i haven't had any vaccines though. I use to have the flu jab and i've also had the pneumonia jab. *


I can understand your reluctance, but I do feel the vaccines are safe. Ive looked into it as much as possible and have come to this conclusion.
I would rather risk the vaccine then have covid tbh as I'm highly vulnerable and older and less likely to have a good outcome.


----------



## rona

rona said:


> Just asked my surgery to be considered for short notice vaccination if they have any left to use. Everyone but me that has contact with my friend has had vaccination except me.......... he's at a different surgery. I'm not registered anywhere as a carer, just a contact!


What a palaver 
Had a call from surgery yesterday morning, saying to book a jab........no name, so is it me or OH who suffers from asthma!! 
Rang back later afternoon because I'd been over to my friend all day, as bed delivery was 4.30pm 
Rang surgery from there and said I was ringing back about covid jab............before I could say anything else she'd given me an appointment, I then said I wasn't sure it was for me or OH, that threw her into turmoil and she couldn't say and told me to ring back today. She didn't tell me if she had cancelled the appointment or left it open for me

Rang back today and got the rudest receptionist I've ever spoken to, basically she told me I was lying and kept interrupting me when I was trying to explain. Anyway, we were getting nowhere, so she passed me over to a very pleasant girl who listened, understood and sorted within minutes.

Upshot.............Covid jab Sunday


----------



## JANICE199

Siskin said:


> I can understand your reluctance, but I do feel the vaccines are safe. Ive looked into it as much as possible and have come to this conclusion.
> I would rather risk the vaccine then have covid tbh as I'm highly vulnerable and older and less likely to have a good outcome.


*I respect everyone should do what they feel is right for them. Hey, i'm 71, a smoker and over weight. We must all do what we think is right for us. I have just had an interesting chat with hubby about vaccines. I wish i was better at putting into writing what i think. *


----------



## David C

Had my first vaccination last Friday. Had a sore arm the day after, can't wait to get the second one now. I've not left the house since last March apart from when I've needed blood tests at the doctors and a couple of scans, so thats 5 times in 12 months.


----------



## mrs phas

JANICE199 said:


> I wish i was better at putting into writing what i think


You don't have to, it's your body and your choice 
Yes it surprised me 
But 
You're intelligent enough to make your own mind up 
You've been polite enough to give an answer, when many may have chosen not to 
You don't have any explaining to do


----------



## JANICE199

mrs phas said:


> You don't have to, it's your body and your choice
> Yes it surprised me
> But
> You're intelligent enough to make your own mind up
> You've been polite enough to give an answer, when many may have chosen not to
> You don't have any explaining to do


*I would love to know what surprised you.  I honestly thought most would know me by now. *


----------



## Jesthar

JANICE199 said:


> *I respect everyone should do what they feel is right for them. Hey, i'm 71, a smoker and over weight. We must all do what we think is right for us. I have just had an interesting chat with hubby about vaccines. I wish i was better at putting into writing what i think. *


For what it's worth, someone I know knows someone who is actually working on the Oxford vaccine. They say that this is how fast they could normally produce a vaccine if they had the full, consistant funding that has been thrown at Covid-19.

Also two doctors in my family, and they have no qualms about having the jab.


----------



## JANICE199

Jesthar said:


> For what it's worth, someone I know knows someone who is actually working on the Oxford vaccine. They say that this is how fast they could normally produce a vaccine if they had the full, consistant funding that has been thrown at Covid-19.
> 
> Also two doctors in my family, and they have no qualms about having the jab.


*Just a little thought that i can't get out of my mind. I can't forget the golf war soldiers that had vaccines and the fight they have had on their hands. Strange thing is, hubby and i were talking about it earlier, and then it comes up on the news.*


----------



## mrs phas

JANICE199 said:


> *I would love to know what surprised you.  I honestly thought most would know me by now. *


Exactly that
From reading your empathic and passionate posts, over the time I've been here, the fact you were not going for it, at this time, came as a surprise
You always have strong views on diverse subjects, some of which I agree with, some I skip over (you scare me too much to argue with you), but whichever it is, you always seem to have done in depth research into it
So it surprised me that, if you had done the in-depth research you always seem to do, you had chosen no vaccine, at this time
But, as I said
Your body, your choice, I respect your choice, so no reasons need to be given


----------



## JANICE199

mrs phas said:


> Exactly that
> From reading your empathic and passionate posts, over the time I've been here, the fact you were not going for it, at this time, came as a surprise
> You always have strong views on diverse subjects, some of which I agree with, some I skip over (you scare me too much to argue with you), but whichever it is, you always seem to have done in depth research into it
> So it surprised me that, if you had done the in-depth research you always seem to do, you had chosen no vaccine, at this time
> But, as I said
> Your body, your choice, I respect your choice, so no reasons need to be given


*Omg, hand on heart you have made me tear up. I take your post as a compliment and thank you for it. xx I always like people to respond to my posts as honest as forum rules will allow. I love people questioning what i post and respect their views. Life would be so boring if we all thought the same way, and i get that. PLEASE, if you don't agree with anything i say, say so. I don't bite. Honest. *


----------



## Jesthar

JANICE199 said:


> *Just a little thought that i can't get out of my mind. I can't forget the golf war soldiers that had vaccines and the fight they have had on their hands. Strange thing is, hubby and i were talking about it earlier, and then it comes up on the news.*


It's worth remembering that those were vaccines against the anthrax bacteria, a very, very different thing from a virus vaccine. Plus there is also a huge and complex list of other contributing factors (depleted uranium shells, excessive exposure to pesticide use, pills intended to combat nerve agent exposure, exposure to Sarin gas) far higher up the suspect list, probably some working in combination to cause the problems.

If it helps, the Oxford vaccine uses tried and tested long established vaccine technology, which is one of the reasons it is considered safer for more vulnerable groups


----------



## JANICE199

Jesthar said:


> It's worth remembering that those were vaccines against the anthrax bacteria, a very, very different thing from a virus vaccine. Plus there is also a huge and complex list of other contributing factors (depleted uranium shells, excessive exposure to pesticide use, pills intended to combat nerve agent exposure, exposure to Sarin gas) far higher up the suspect list, probably some working in combination to cause the problems.
> 
> If it helps, the Oxford vaccine uses tried and tested long established vaccine technology, which is one of the reasons it is considered safer for more vulnerable groups


*But the question for me is this. Why did a soldier that got the symptoms that had never been deployed? *


----------



## Jesthar

JANICE199 said:


> *But the question for me is this. Why did a soldier that got the symptoms that had never been deployed? *


Couldn't answer you that one, sorry. If he had the full round of nerve agent pills (which are rather higher up the overall suspect tree), plus jabs etc., though, then they may have been unlucky in the way their body reacted to that. Or there may have been other factors or exposures no-one knows about for that specific person.

Either way, there was a powerful cocktail of things intended to counteract many exotic reagents given over a very short timeframe, which is a far higher risk scenario than the majority of us will ever face.


----------



## Jackie C

I work for the NHS, and 99.9% of my colleagues have either had the vaccine or are going to get it. Some of the people I work with are experts in virology, epidemiology or at least have a great deal of knowledge and experience in the field. Many of whom I would trust with my life. They have had the vaccine. This, for me, isn't about trusting the government (I don't), it's about me trusting the literal multiple decades and decades of knowledge and experience my multi-disciplinary team have. But if people trust Dr Facebook Conspiracy Theorist more, well there is no hope.


----------



## Magyarmum

Unfortunately it's propaganda like this posted on FB that influences people


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Unfortunately it's propaganda like this posted on FB that influences people


Ironically being posted on Facebook which tracks your every movement.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Ironically being posted on Facebook which tracks your every movement.


Well if that's the case FB must know by now I don't believe in conspiracy theories because I'm constantly reporting the person who posted that piece of misinformation.


----------



## Siskin

Boxer123 said:


> Ironically being posted on Facebook which tracks your every movement.


And probably from mobile phones connected to the internet which even when switched off can still be traced


----------



## neverforgotten2020

I have been contacted five times to get my first COVID vaccine as I am clinically extremely vulnerable.Unfortunately I am housebound due to my physical disabilities. Apparently my GP surgery only have the Pfizer vvaccine at the moment, so they are waiting to be provided with the Oxford vaccine so the community nurses can visit me to give it to me at home. It is a worrying time as I have carers visit daily,


----------



## Magyarmum

neverforgotten2020 said:


> I have been contacted five times to get my first COVID vaccine as I am clinically extremely vulnerable.Unfortunately I am housebound due to my physical disabilities. Apparently my GP surgery only have the Pfizer vvaccine at the moment, so they are waiting to be provided with the Oxford vaccine so the community nurses can visit me to give it to me at home. It is a worrying time as I have carers visit daily,


My DIL's mother is in the same position as she's also housebound. .


----------



## MilleD

Magyarmum said:


> Unfortunately it's propaganda like this posted on FB that influences people


So basically people that believe that sh!t also believe "The Matrix".

Turns out you CAN make it up! :Hilarious

I've asked some conspiracy theorists exactly what 'they' stand to gain from doing any of this, and have never received a decent answer.


----------



## Jesthar

Siskin said:


> And probably from mobile phones connected to the internet which even when switched off can still be traced


Oh, you have NO idea how hard us IT geeks have been lauching/facepalming at the microchip tinfoil hat brigade who are constantly posting such tripe from their smartphones...


----------



## JANICE199

*Why is it, that people that think differently are now classed as Conspiracy theorists? Genuine question, as i don't understand this? *
*I have noticed in recent years the way to go " forward", is to inoculate if and when we are told to. Yes i'm older than most on here, and i cannot for the life of me why people are so quick to have vaccines. *


----------



## Calvine

Jesthar said:


> smartphones..


'Smartphone'' really is a misnomer in some cases (depending on who's using them).


----------



## Magyarmum

MilleD said:


> So basically people that believe that sh!t also believe "The Matrix".
> 
> Turns out you CAN make it up! :Hilarious
> 
> I've asked some conspiracy theorists exactly what 'they' stand to gain from doing any of this, and have never received a decent answer.





Jesthar said:


> Oh, you have NO idea how hard us IT geeks have been lauching/facepalming at the microchip tinfoil hat brigade who are constantly posting such tripe from their smartphones...


Here's another one for you!


----------



## LinznMilly

JANICE199 said:


> *Why is it, that people that think differently are now classed as Conspiracy theorists? Genuine question, as i don't understand this? *
> *I have noticed in recent years the way to go " forward", is to inoculate if and when we are told to. Yes i'm older than most on here, and i cannot for the life of me why people are so quick to have vaccines. *


I don't always have the flu vaccine, but Covid? I had mine for purely selfish reasons. I want to hug my dad again. I want to be able to visit his house again. And if that means being stabbed in the arm by a long thin sharp pointy thing, then I'm happy to do it.

The fact that it takes the strain off the NHS is an added bonus (apologies to the excellent hard working NHS staff).


----------



## LinznMilly

Magyarmum said:


> Here's another one for you!


But on the bright side, you'll never be lost. Someone can always find you.


----------



## Magyarmum

LinznMilly said:


> But on the bright side, you'll never be lost. Someone can always find you.


----------



## JANICE199

LinznMilly said:


> I don't always have the flu vaccine, but Covid? I had mine for purely selfish reasons. I want to hug my dad again. I want to be able to visit his house again. And if that means being stabbed in the arm by a long thin sharp pointy thing, then I'm happy to do it.
> 
> The fact that it takes the strain off the NHS is an added bonus (apologies to the excellent hard working NHS staff).


*And i was just trying to understand a different view. Your post came across as patronising. Why? *


----------



## LinznMilly

JANICE199 said:


> *And i was just trying to understand a different view. Your post came across as patronising. Why? *


. You asked a question, I answered it. Truthfully. There was nothing patronising about it. I answered from the heart.


----------



## JANICE199

LinznMilly said:


> . You asked a question, I answered it. Truthfully. There was nothing patronising about it. I answered from the heart.


*And you don't think that everyone else want's to hug their family members? As for the remark about the needle. having a b12 is worse. But you haven't answered my question so i will pass.*


----------



## LinznMilly

JANICE199 said:


> *And you don't think that everyone else want's to hug their family members? As for the remark about the needle. having a b12 is worse. But you haven't answered my question so i will pass.*


I can't speak for anyone else, can I? So I was speaking for myself. And I did answer your question. You refused to accept the answer, that's your problem.

Your comments have hurt me. I don't expect you to care.


----------



## Kimmikins

JANICE199 said:


> *Why is it, that people that think differently are now classed as Conspiracy theorists? Genuine question, as i don't understand this? *
> *I have noticed in recent years the way to go " forward", is to inoculate if and when we are told to. Yes i'm older than most on here, and i cannot for the life of me why people are so quick to have vaccines. *


There's a difference between thinking differently eg "I don't want the vaccine because I feel uneasy about it/hate needles/worry it might negatively impact my health" and spreading misinformation eg "they have trackers in them/they're unsafe/untested/change your DNA"
The former is your own opinion, that affects only you. The latter is still your own opinion (because science proves otherwise) but affects other people. Because people will see the misinformation being shared multiple times and will believe it to be true by sheer volume; many will not research, they will take it on face value because it scares them and makes them distrustful of the science. That's not ok.

So if you don't want to take the vaccine, that's fine. That is your choice and you have every right to make your own decision about your body and your health. And you can share your concerns, that's also fine. But to disagree with science and share pseudoscience or misinformation isn't fine...that's conspiracy theory, in my mind.

FWIW people shouldn't be concerned with how quickly this all went through, they should be concerned with the epically long timescales that other things have! All the steps have been followed, they just haven't been held up with red tape and numerous funding requests.

Also, the "you" I'm referring to isn't you specifically, it's the general "you" of anyone who might think a certain way. I'm not saying that you sit in the conspiracy theory/misinformation group


----------



## MilleD

JANICE199 said:


> *Why is it, that people that think differently are now classed as Conspiracy theorists? Genuine question, as i don't understand this? *
> *I have noticed in recent years the way to go " forward", is to inoculate if and when we are told to. Yes i'm older than most on here, and i cannot for the life of me why people are so quick to have vaccines. *


It's not thinking differently though. It's thinking things like Bill Gates is trying to put chips in us and madcap ideas like that.

And vaccines? Because diseases that were previously deadly to millions are now all but eradicated.


----------



## MilleD

Magyarmum said:


> Here's another one for you!


This will upset people who thought the chips were coming in the vaccine!!


----------



## Siskin

The trouble with the conspiracy theory lot is that they say everyone is lying like the government, NHS, scientists, everyone who supports vaccination. The only one who is telling the truth is the conspiracy theorist (funny that). They tell the gormless not to read or watch any other information apart from theres as all the rest is propaganda.


----------



## Blackadder

I've had a fone call from my Dr 30 mins ago asking could I go straight away for the vaccine, I wasn't expecting it but thought why not? In & out in less than 5 mins.
I'll let you know if there are any side effects, a couple of extra fingers will come in handy for typing!


----------



## Magyarmum

JANICE199 said:


> *Why is it, that people that think differently are now classed as Conspiracy theorists? Genuine question, as i don't understand this? *
> *I have noticed in recent years the way to go " forward", is to inoculate if and when we are told to. Yes i'm older than most on here, and i cannot for the life of me why people are so quick to have vaccines. *





MilleD said:


> This will upset people who thought the chips were coming in the vaccine!!


Sorry to disappoint.

I've just learnt "they" have changed their minds. Instead of giving you a chip when they inject you, the vaccine has been designed not only to prevent Covis-19 but also as a bonus to infect you with HIV. Clever in't it?










P.S 8kun is a Russian organisation somehow affiliated with Qanon and active in the Capitol riot.


----------



## Jackie C

neverforgotten2020 said:


> I have been contacted five times to get my first COVID vaccine as I am clinically extremely vulnerable.Unfortunately I am housebound due to my physical disabilities. Apparently my GP surgery only have the Pfizer vvaccine at the moment, so they are waiting to be provided with the Oxford vaccine so the community nurses can visit me to give it to me at home. It is a worrying time as I have carers visit daily,


I hope you get sorted soon. x


----------



## Jackie C

I was at work last night. I was in full PPE, (FFP3 mask, gown etc) for 12.5hrs (7.30pm to 8am). I went from 7.30pm to 1.15am without a single break, drink or anything to eat. It was just SO busy, I did not stop for a second all night. I finished at 8am (after being awake 24hrs as it was my first night shift) this morning and was utterly exhausted when I got in. I was so dehydrated last night that today, when I woke up at 11am, all my joints were hurting: fingers, elbows, knees, toes. I had two wee's all night, and it was only a trickle.

One of my patient's daughter's thinks COVID IS ALL MADE UP, and that we've killed her mother and was literally screaming at one of the dr's on the phone. Another relative of another patient last week (after her elderly father, who was already in v poor health before he came in, and had been sick since December) accused us of killing him, and saying that "we're killing patients to free up beds".

When I hear this, I just want to cry or I get very very angry. Do people think we do this for a f****** laugh?!


Sorry for the rant. But work is SO hard at the minute, it's unrelenting.


----------



## Siskin

Jackie C said:


> I was at work last night. I was in full PPE, (FFP3 mask, gown etc) for 12.5hrs (7.30pm to 8am). I went from 7.30pm to 1.15am without a single break, drink or anything to eat. It was just SO busy, I did not stop for a second all night. I finished at 8am (after being awake 24hrs as it was my first night shift) this morning and was utterly exhausted when I got in. I was so dehydrated last night that today, when I woke up at 11am, all my joints were hurting: fingers, elbows, knees, toes. I had two wee's all night, and it was only a trickle.
> 
> One of my patient's daughter's thinks COVID IS ALL MADE UP, and that we've killed her mother and was literally screaming at one of the dr's on the phone. Another relative of another patient last week (after her elderly father, who was already in v poor health before he came in, and had been sick since December) accused us of killing him, and saying that "we're killing patients to free up beds".
> 
> When I hear this, I just want to cry or I get very very angry. Do people think we do this for a f****** laugh?!
> 
> Sorry for the rant. But work is SO hard at the minute, it's unrelenting.


I'm so sorry, what awful things are happening. I've no idea how any of you keep going


----------



## Jackie C

Siskin said:


> I'm so sorry, what awful things are happening. I've no idea how any of you keep going


After last night, neither do I.

My coping strategies are my humour. 
On my days off, I just chill. If I'm on a crap run of shifts, I don't do anything on my days off. 
I cook nice food, I drink expensive wine (although I watch what I drink), we're not going out, so spending less, so get better wine.
I don't care that the house is a tip, no one is visiting anyway. 
They are desperate for overtime as it's always short, but I never work any extras. I don't care about the money, my health is more important.
I fill up probably a quarter of my shifts.
I hug my work colleagues when we're in PPE a LOT!
I time my annual leave so I get regular breaks.
I sing. I make up daft songs.
I dance or do a silly walk and sing down the corridor when I'm leaving, sometimes.
I swear like a sailor.

I've been doing my job for a LONG time, I'm seen as a solid, hard worker. I'm pretty tough.

Thankfully, the horrible relatives are outnumbered by the lovely ones. One family member last week said he couldn't thank us enough. They send us food in, doughnuts, crisps etc all the time. They are always so polite over the phone, "Jackie, I want to thank you and your team for the amazing work you do. You're so kind, thank you for caring for our father, we are so grateful to you all." These families make me cry a bit as they are so fabulous.

Sorry for going off topic a bit!


----------



## neverforgotten2020

Magyarmum said:


> My DIL's mother is in the same position as she's also housebound. .


I hope that she gets the vaccine soon.


----------



## Jobeth

Jackie C said:


> I was at work last night. I was in full PPE, (FFP3 mask, gown etc) for 12.5hrs (7.30pm to 8am). I went from 7.30pm to 1.15am without a single break, drink or anything to eat. It was just SO busy, I did not stop for a second all night.


My brother in law works in ICU and my sister works in NICU and it makes me really angry when they tell me that. They say it's because they have to but the unions/management must be really weak to allow it to happen. If a mistake is made through working such long hours, then they will get the blame for not taking a break, rather than the system.


----------



## Siskin

Jackie C said:


> After last night, neither do I.
> 
> My coping strategies are my humour.
> On my days off, I just chill. If I'm on a crap run of shifts, I don't do anything on my days off.
> I cook nice food, I drink expensive wine (although I watch what I drink), we're not going out, so spending less, so get better wine.
> I don't care that the house is a tip, no one is visiting anyway.
> They are desperate for overtime as it's always short, but I never work any extras. I don't care about the money, my health is more important.
> I fill up probably a quarter of my shifts.
> I hug my work colleagues when we're in PPE a LOT!
> I time my annual leave so I get regular breaks.
> I sing. I make up daft songs.
> I dance or do a silly walk and sing down the corridor when I'm leaving, sometimes.
> I swear like a sailor.
> 
> I've been doing my job for a LONG time, I'm seen as a solid, hard worker. I'm pretty tough.
> 
> Thankfully, the horrible relatives are outnumbered by the lovely ones. One family member last week said he couldn't thank us enough. They send us food in, doughnuts, crisps etc all the time. They are always so polite over the phone, "Jackie, I want to thank you and your team for the amazing work you do. You're so kind, thank you for caring for our father, we are so grateful to you all." These families make me cry a bit as they are so fabulous.
> 
> Sorry for going off topic a bit!


I wish I could do more then just 'like' your post, 'love' would be better to day. You and all the other medical and non medical staff are doing so much during this time, the death toll would be much higher if it wasn't for you all. I genuinely love you all


----------



## Jobeth

The unions should be standing up for nurses and lobbying MPs to give them a decent wage and proper working conditions. I think it’s a disgrace when they don’t even get the break they are legally entitled to. Teachers haven’t had to cover lunchtimes since 1987 and must receive a free meal if they do.


----------



## MilleD

Jackie C said:


> After last night, neither do I.
> 
> My coping strategies are my humour.
> On my days off, I just chill. If I'm on a crap run of shifts, I don't do anything on my days off.
> I cook nice food, I drink expensive wine (although I watch what I drink), we're not going out, so spending less, so get better wine.
> I don't care that the house is a tip, no one is visiting anyway.
> They are desperate for overtime as it's always short, but I never work any extras. I don't care about the money, my health is more important.
> I fill up probably a quarter of my shifts.
> I hug my work colleagues when we're in PPE a LOT!
> I time my annual leave so I get regular breaks.
> I sing. I make up daft songs.
> I dance or do a silly walk and sing down the corridor when I'm leaving, sometimes.
> I swear like a sailor.
> 
> I've been doing my job for a LONG time, I'm seen as a solid, hard worker. I'm pretty tough.
> 
> Thankfully, the horrible relatives are outnumbered by the lovely ones. One family member last week said he couldn't thank us enough. They send us food in, doughnuts, crisps etc all the time. They are always so polite over the phone, "Jackie, I want to thank you and your team for the amazing work you do. You're so kind, thank you for caring for our father, we are so grateful to you all." These families make me cry a bit as they are so fabulous.
> 
> Sorry for going off topic a bit!


It's not off topic, it's all linked. And you, my dear, sound like superwoman. I particularly like that you swear like a sailor, surprising the stress it releases isn't it? 

It's been said before, but I'm so grateful for all you do xx


----------



## Blackadder

@Jackie C While I've never worked in the health profession I can fully sympathise with how you're feeling due to my eldest daughters experiences.

After 20 years as a paediatric nurse working on childrens HDU/ICU she's retired on medical grounds due to mental health issues.... anxiety/depression/ptsd.
Some of the things she had to deal with were harrowing.... I don't know how you do it, I know I couldn't.

Nothing but admiration from me!!!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Still having trouble getting my jab, phone 119 AGAIN the nearest place is 6 miles away, phoned my GP's surgery and as I registered disabled I can't get a home visit, not that I'm trying to get one I just want somewhere near me I can get to on my scooter.


----------



## Calvine

JANICE199 said:


> I don't think they have had long enough to know what the outcome will be. I'm not a fan of vaccinations anyway. Just my own opinion. That isn't to say i haven't had any vaccines though. I use to have the flu jab and i've also had the pneumonia jab.


Well, when I was at (secondary) school, the only occasion I had time off school was after the polio vaccine when I was so ill I was taken to hospital. The head of the local health authority told my parents he had never heard of such a reaction but that I should not receive any more vaccines. So, no TB, no flu (tho' never had flu in my life), no tetanus, nothing ever since the polio one. However, I will have the covid one, simply because so many people I know will not have it; it strikes me that we will never regain any semblance of normal life if half the country does not have it. I've read a few times that vaccination centres are closing early and vaccine is being wasted because of a poor response in certain areas.


----------



## oliviarussian

I had my jab yesterday and was very impressed by the set up, was in and out in 10 minutes, was then told to wait 15 minutes before I drove home just in case
This morning I don’t feel great tbh, my arm is very sore and throbbing and I just feel under the weather, a bit like a hangover so I’ve taken some paracetamol and come back to bed for a bit.... hopefully it won’t last very long!
I’m very relieved and grateful to have had it


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> I'm so sorry, what awful things are happening. I've no idea how any of you keep going


I still find it unfathomable that nhs staff are not being given breaks for food, drink and the toilet.

Apart from being a basic human need (and right), it's counter productive as staff will become less able to cope and more likely to fall ill themselves.

There must be a way to organise breaks, surely?


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> I still find it unfathomable that nhs staff are not being given breaks for food, drink and the toilet.
> 
> Apart from being a basic human need (and right), it's counter productive as staff will become less able to cope and more likely to fall ill themselves.
> 
> There must be a way to organise breaks, surely?


 Wow, sounds worse than working for Amazon: x number of seconds to ''process'' a parcel, _timed_ toilet breaks if you can believe it, pay so bad that some of them camp near the warehouse.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Calvine said:


> Wow, sounds worse than working for Amazon: x number of seconds to ''process'' a parcel, _timed_ toilet breaks if you can believe it, pay so bad that some of them camp near the warehouse.


That shouldn't be allowed to happen either in a so called civilised and developed society.

I've written to my MP about a pay increase and improved working conditions for nhs but got the standard response


----------



## Calvine

JANICE199 said:


> Your post came across as *patronising. Why?*


I don't think anyone was patronising you; I really don't see that. If that's the case, you will find my post even more so which it was not intended to be. Just saying that I've not had any vaccine since I was at school, but present circumstances have made me change my mind. Plus so many people here have said they have had few or no side effects that I'll take it when it's offered. I know several people who will not have it and I don't think anyone thinks any less of them for their decision. My friend's two sons are disappointed that she will not have it, but only because they are worried about her.


----------



## Happy Paws2

At last I've just had vaccination never felt a thing. 

After a disappointing call to my GP surgery yesterday, I had a call this morning from a mobile team saying my Doctor had been in touch with them and they were in my area this morning. Lovely young doctor asked a few questions and the nurse did it without me really noticing she had given it to me, they said they'll be back in 11 weeks for my second one.

Now we have Both had it, I feel so much better.


----------



## Boxer123

I can’t wait for mine but I am in the last group so will need to be patient. We have a hub two minutes away seems very organised.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Boxer123 said:


> I can't wait for mine but I am in the last group so will need to be patient. We have a hub two minutes away seems very organised.


 I can`t wait for mine either, I should be in the current group (6) as I am a full time unpaid carer but I doubt very much I will get an invite


----------



## Boxer123

3dogs2cats said:


> I can`t wait for mine either, I should be in the current group (6) as I am a full time unpaid carer but I doubt very much I will get an invite


I think you can chase them up if you should get it I would I can't wait.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Boxer123 said:


> I think you can chase them up if you should get it I would I can't wait.


 The problem is this group is wide open, I presume they start the criteria based on seriousness of health issue, I think the unpaid cares ( providing they dont have health issues of their own that bump them up) are at the bottom of the list in group 6 so we are not going to know if we have been missed out for a while. My mum, who I care for, is registered at a different practice to myself so that makes it difficult as I wont flag up as a carer with my GP


----------



## Boxer123

3dogs2cats said:


> The problem is this group is wide open, I presume they start the criteria based on seriousness of health issue, I think the unpaid cares ( providing they dont have health issues of their own that bump them up) are at the bottom of the list in group 6 so we are not going to know if we have been missed out for a while. My mum, who I care for, is registered at a different practice to myself so that makes it difficult as I wont flag up as a carer with my GP


This is a bit of a disgrace unpaid carers are always forgetten.


----------



## rona

3dogs2cats said:


> The problem is this group is wide open, I presume they start the criteria based on seriousness of health issue, I think the unpaid cares ( providing they dont have health issues of their own that bump them up) are at the bottom of the list in group 6 so we are not going to know if we have been missed out for a while. My mum, who I care for, is registered at a different practice to myself so that makes it difficult as I wont flag up as a carer with my GP


I contacted my surgery and have mine booked tomorrow. The guidelines tell them that unpaid carers should be in group 6, but if they don't know, they can't offer a jab.
I think I'm getting mine 5-6 weeks earlier than I would have had it if I wasn't an unpaid carer


----------



## Jackie C

Thank you, everyone, for your kind words. xx It's appreciated.



Lurcherlad said:


> I still find it unfathomable that nhs staff are not being given breaks for food, drink and the toilet.
> 
> Apart from being a basic human need (and right), it's counter productive as staff will become less able to cope and more likely to fall ill themselves.
> 
> There must be a way to organise breaks, surely?


We're actually very well organised _as a team_, it's just _so_ busy. We do get breaks, but when you're in a Covid area, it's hard to go off, get stripped off, go and get a drink and then don on again. It takes time. I keep thinking, "I'll go in a minute, I'll just do this first". Before I know it, it's the start of "official" breaks, and I like others to go first.



Lurcherlad said:


> That shouldn't be allowed to happen either in a so called civilised and developed society.
> 
> I've written to my MP about a pay increase and improved working conditions for nhs but got the standard response


Me, too. I asked our MP that ICU nurses should get paid at band 6....as well as getting a pay rise. I met our new Head of Nursing last week, and after the usual pleasantries, I told her that paying us at band 5 is an insult. We are often in charge of a team......most of whom are earning more than me! And I am in charge and responsible and do far more. (Don't get me wrong, I am grateful for every single person that comes and helps us). One of my Dr colleagues backed me up as well. I also told her I'd written to my MP to put pressure on the trust. I think she (HofN) will remember my name from now on. Good.


----------



## Magyarmum

Jackie C said:


> Thank you, everyone, for your kind words. xx It's appreciated.
> 
> We're actually very well organised _as a team_, it's just _so_ busy. We do get breaks, but when you're in a Covid area, it's hard to go off, get stripped off, go and get a drink and then don on again. It takes time. I keep thinking, "I'll go in a minute, I'll just do this first". Before I know it, it's the start of "official" breaks, and I like others to go first.
> 
> Me, too. I asked our MP that ICU nurses should get paid at band 6....as well as getting a pay rise. I met our new Head of Nursing last week, and after the usual pleasantries, I told her that paying us at band 5 is an insult. We are often in charge of a team......most of whom are earning more than me! And I am in charge and responsible and do far more. (Don't get me wrong, I am grateful for every single person that comes and helps us). One of my Dr colleagues backed me up as well. I also told her I'd written to my MP to put pressure on the trust. I think she (HofN) will remember my name from now on. Good.


Doctors and nurses in Hungary were given massive pay increases in appreciation for all the work they've done during the pandemic.

Well deserved and long overdue.

https://xpatloop.com/channels/2020/10/pay-rise-for-hungarian-nurses-announced.html

*Pay Rise For Hungarian Nurses Announced*


----------



## Blackadder

So, nearly 48 hrs after the jab I've got to say I'm disappointed! After reading all the anti vaxxer/conspiracy stuff & how the vaccine changed your DNA I was expecting some sort of superpower to develop akin to Spiderman but alas... not a thing  Not even a sore arm....


----------



## SusieRainbow

I think the lack of breaks for NHS workers is far more common than realised.
Speaking as a midwife in a non-pandemic situation recognised breaks were a rarity on most shifts as the work-load just wouldn't allow staff members to leave patients unattended.
Fortunately I had retired before 12 hour shifts became compulsory but know I couldn't cope with 12 hours and no break. My daughter (also a midwife) did regularly, she would come home exhausted, dehydrated and emotionally drained and she is 32 years younger than me.
It's not right, it's not healthy for anyone , I can really appreciate how hard it is for the ICU staff in full PPE with the added risk of becoming infected.
Full respect, admiration and gratitude to all staff working in these current conditions.xx


----------



## Magyarmum

Blackadder said:


> So, nearly 48 hrs after the jab I've got to say I'm disappointed! After reading all the anti vaxxer/conspiracy stuff & how the vaccine changed your DNA I was expecting some sort of superpower to develop akin to Spiderman but alas... not a thing  Not even a sore arm....


I've been told by my FB experts that it takes a few days before your tail starts to grow out of your back and horns sprout on your head. First signs will be intense itching which can be relieved by taking a couple of aspirin.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Magyarmum said:


> I've been told by my FB experts that it takes a few days before your tail starts to grow out of your back and horns sprout on your head. First signs will be intense itching which can be relieved by taking a couple of aspirin.


I was hoping for just one horn on my forehead but no joy yet - it's been nearly 2 weeks.


----------



## Blackadder

Magyarmum said:


> I've been told by my FB experts that it takes a few days before your tail starts to grow out of your back and horns sprout on your head. First signs will be intense itching which can be relieved by taking a couple of aspirin.


So there's still hope? Hmmm, Horns & a Tail...yep I'll settle for the "Hellboy" look


----------



## Siskin

My horns and tail hasn’t appeared yet and I had the jab over a month ago. I demand a recount


----------



## Magyarmum

SusieRainbow said:


> I was hoping for just one horn on my forehead but no joy yet - it's been nearly 2 weeks.


I'm expecting to be given the Russian vaccine. and I'm hoping it includes a free trip to the moon.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Magyarmum said:


> I'm expecting to be given the Russian vaccine. and I'm hoping it includes a free trip to the moon.


Possibly not but you might become fluent in Russian.


----------



## Magyarmum

SusieRainbow said:


> Possibly not but you might become fluent in Russian.


You forget I've already got a Russian interpreter in Comrade Grisha Potemkin- Rimsky-Korsakov-Putin.

Anyway I'm already dressed and ready for the off and shall be very upset if the trip is cancelled. :Arghh


----------



## Jackie C

SusieRainbow said:


> I think the lack of breaks for NHS workers is far more common than realised.
> Speaking as a midwife in a non-pandemic situation recognised breaks were a rarity on most shifts as the work-load just wouldn't allow staff members to leave patients unattended.
> Fortunately I had retired before 12 hour shifts became compulsory but know I couldn't cope with 12 hours and no break. My daughter (also a midwife) did regularly, she would come home exhausted, dehydrated and emotionally drained and she is 32 years younger than me.
> It's not right, it's not healthy for anyone , I can really appreciate how hard it is for the ICU staff in full PPE with the added risk of becoming infected.
> Full respect, admiration and gratitude to all staff working in these current conditions.xx


TBH, I do like 12hrs shifts as I get more days off! With "short" ie 8hr shifts, you're more likely to get split days off and getting long runs of shifts, and that would p**s me off more. I'd feel like I never left the place. I'd only do it if I worked Mon to Fri, because that's regular. Our unit policy is not to work more than two long days in a row, and I like it that way. 
We're generally quite organised (we have to be) and we usually get our breaks, if you not in Covid, you can just pop and get water easier.


----------



## Jackie C

Siskin said:


> My horns and tail hasn't appeared yet and I had the jab over a month ago. I demand a recount


My wi-fi signal seemed to be more powerful after I had mine......should I be worried?


----------



## LinznMilly

Calvine said:


> I don't think anyone was patronising you; I really don't see that.


*Thank you!!! Thank you so much!!*


----------



## Siskin

Jackie C said:


> My wi-fi signal seemed to be more powerful after I had mine......should I be worried?


No, enjoy the extra speed for free:Hilarious


----------



## rona

Magyarmum said:


> I've been told by my FB experts that it takes a few days before your tail starts to grow out of your back and horns sprout on your head. First signs will be intense itching which can be relieved by taking a couple of aspirin.


I've always had horns :Wideyed Can't wait for the tail


----------



## rona

LinznMilly said:


> *Thank you!!! Thank you so much!!*


I didn't think you were either and a bl**dy cheek come from that quarter too


----------



## LinznMilly

rona said:


> I didn't think you were either and a bl**dy cheek come from that quarter too


Thanks.


----------



## Calvine

Magyarmum said:


> I'm hoping it includes a free trip to the moon.


A crate of vodka would come in handy.


----------



## Magyarmum

Calvine said:


> A crate of vodka would come in handy.


No use to me as I don't drink.

Anyway have just learnt my hopes for a trip to the moon have been sadly dashed after reading they're only giving the Sputnik vaccine to the under 60's.

I'm heartbroken









Anyone interested in a space suit going cheap?


----------



## SbanR

Magyarmum said:


> No use to me as I don't drink.
> 
> Anyway have just learnt my hopes for a trip to the moon have been sadly dashed after reading they're only giving the Sputnik vaccine to the under 60's.
> 
> I'm heartbroken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in a space suit going cheap?


I wonder why the EU countries are so resistant to the idea that these vaccines can help Oldies.
Isn't there sufficient emerging evidence?


----------



## Magyarmum

SbanR said:


> I wonder why the EU countries are so resistant to the idea that these vaccines can help Oldies.
> Isn't there sufficient emerging evidence?


I can only speak for Hungary. As far as I understand, the country will have sufficient Pfizer and Moderna vaccines to vaccinate the over 60's population who wish to be vaccinated. I think over here, having seen so many people vaccinated in the UK and US, it's taken as read, neither vaccine has any adverse side effects.

As to the others, namely AstraZeneca, Sputnik V and the Chinese Sinopharm, because they all initially had bad reports, people are more wary although no doubt with time this view might alter, I don't know but maybe also it's felt that any possible side effects from these might be less serious with younger people.?


----------



## Siskin

Magyarmum said:


> I can only speak for Hungary. As far as I understand, the country will have sufficient Pfizer and Moderna vaccines to vaccinate the over 60's population who wish to be vaccinated. I think over here, having seen so many people vaccinated in the UK and US, it's taken as read, neither vaccine has any adverse side effects.
> 
> As to the others, namely AstraZeneca, Sputnik V and the Chinese Sinopharm, because they all initially had bad reports, people are more wary although no doubt with time this view might alter, I don't know but maybe also it's felt that any possible side effects from these might be less serious with younger people.?


Do you think Hungarian government is looking at the U.K. as to what's happening here with the Astra Zeneca vaccine? I don't know the percentages of how many older people have had the AZ comparable to the Pfizer, but I suspect more have had the AZ due to ease of transportation and keeping the vaccines at the correct temperature. Generally side effects if any, on having the vaccine appears to be mild in most people. It's also being reported that scientists are saying that having a reaction shows that the patients immune system already has some ability to fight Covid.


----------



## Magyarmum

Siskin said:


> Do you think Hungarian government is looking at the U.K. as to what's happening here with the Astra Zeneca vaccine? I don't know the percentages of how many older people have had the AZ comparable to the Pfizer, but I suspect more have had the AZ due to ease of transportation and keeping the vaccines at the correct temperature. Generally side effects if any, on having the vaccine appears to be mild in most people. It's also being reported that scientists are saying that having a reaction shows that the patients immune system already has some ability to fight Covid.


I don't think it's as simple as that. Don't forget there was and is a huge row between AstraZeneca and the EU last month. Because of delays we also receive fewer vials of the vaccine each week than we do Pfizer and Moderna

Germany amongst other EU countries has voiced scepticism of the AstraZeneca vaccine and South Africa has scrapped it altogether, Unfortunately, neither of which promotes confidence in the product.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...covid-vaccine-scepticism-with-show-of-support

*Scepticism over Oxford vaccine threatens Europe's immunisation push*

https://www.politico.eu/article/cor...ion-contract-astrazeneca-ties-hands-lawsuits/

*Commission's vaccine contract with AstraZeneca ties EU's hands on lawsuits*


----------



## SbanR

Siskin said:


> I don't know the percentages of how many older people have had the AZ comparable to the Pfizer, but I suspect more have had the AZ due to ease of transportation and keepin


According to BBC news results from Scotland show that 4 weeks after the initial jab, hospitalisation were reduced by 85% for Pfizer vaccine and 94% for AstraZeneca.
Surely this shows the effectiveness of the AZ vaccine, even in Oldies


----------



## Magyarmum

Siskin said:


> Do you think Hungarian government is looking at the U.K. as to what's happening here with the Astra Zeneca vaccine? I don't know the percentages of how many older people have had the AZ comparable to the Pfizer, but I suspect more have had the AZ due to ease of transportation and keeping the vaccines at the correct temperature. Generally side effects if any, on having the vaccine appears to be mild in most people. It's also being reported that scientists are saying that having a reaction shows that the patients immune system already has some ability to fight Covid.


In today's Dutch News

https://www.dutchnews.nl/news/2021/...hitting-dutch-roll-out/?utm_source=newsletter

*AstraZeneca delays new vaccine shipment, again hitting Dutch roll-out*


----------



## Jaf

Rats! Just got a text for vaccination, but in the UK. I’m in Spain, and the UK NHS know this. Or maybe they don’t! It’s going to be ages till I get the vaccine here, I must check with my GP if I’m down as clinically vulnerable.


----------



## lullabydream

I know this thread is more, whose having the vaccine but I have a question to ask. 

My friends daughter has a new carer. On paper highly skilled, ticks or the boxes it's been a week and there is some niggles one which is really worrying my friend is this carer states she doesn't believe in having the Covid-19 vaccination so is choosing not to have it. She says she got ill from the flu jab so won't have this one. No idea if it's one of these people who incidentally had a bad virus brewing when she had the flu jab and hence blamed the jab. It's possible. 
To help her cause she spoke to a nurse apparently who said all these vaccinations are a waste of time. I was like wtf!

Now my friend's daughter whom is being cares for has an extreme dislike for any medical treatment what so ever. She is 17, nearly 18 and can in some ways use hand gel like water because of Covid-19
However she doesn't really have the best hygiene practices, and it would be one less thing to worry over a carer who is vaccinated. Even though the likelihood of her catching Covid-19 is low, no one really knows. 

Am just confused why a nurse would tell her that, I honestly don't think they would or why work in a caring profession where vaccinations are asked for, as a rule they are suggested per se, but most do get vaccinated. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Ringypie

lullabydream said:


> I know this thread is more, whose having the vaccine but I have a question to ask.
> 
> My friends daughter has a new carer. On paper highly skilled, ticks or the boxes it's been a week and there is some niggles one which is really worrying my friend is this carer states she doesn't believe in having the Covid-19 vaccination so is choosing not to have it. She says she got ill from the flu jab so won't have this one. No idea if it's one of these people who incidentally had a bad virus brewing when she had the flu jab and hence blamed the jab. It's possible.
> To help her cause she spoke to a nurse apparently who said all these vaccinations are a waste of time. I was like wtf!
> 
> Now my friend's daughter whom is being cares for has an extreme dislike for any medical treatment what so ever. She is 17, nearly 18 and can in some ways use hand gel like water because of Covid-19
> However she doesn't really have the best hygiene practices, and it would be one less thing to worry over a carer who is vaccinated. Even though the likelihood of her catching Covid-19 is low, no one really knows.
> 
> Am just confused why a nurse would tell her that, I honestly don't think they would or why work in a caring profession where vaccinations are asked for, as a rule they are suggested per se, but most do get vaccinated.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Now this is something I struggle with.... I know it's personal choice and all that but I'm clinically extremely vulnerable and if someone was caring for me I would feel a lot more comfortable if that someone was vaccinated. I know there is still the chance you can still catch and spread it if you are vaccinated but it doesn't sit quite right with me. Same as I've had the vaccination but hubby won't for some months so I will do all I can to protect him.

As for the nurse it sounds rather odd to me. I have 2 friends who are nurses and one friend who is now retired having nursed all her working life. They are all in favour of the vaccination and, when I had concerns about how quickly it had been developed etc, they all explained why they felt I shouldn't worry... however that's not to say there aren't nurses out there with very different views.


----------



## Siskin

lullabydream said:


> I know this thread is more, whose having the vaccine but I have a question to ask.
> 
> My friends daughter has a new carer. On paper highly skilled, ticks or the boxes it's been a week and there is some niggles one which is really worrying my friend is this carer states she doesn't believe in having the Covid-19 vaccination so is choosing not to have it. She says she got ill from the flu jab so won't have this one. No idea if it's one of these people who incidentally had a bad virus brewing when she had the flu jab and hence blamed the jab. It's possible.
> To help her cause she spoke to a nurse apparently who said all these vaccinations are a waste of time. I was like wtf!
> 
> Now my friend's daughter whom is being cares for has an extreme dislike for any medical treatment what so ever. She is 17, nearly 18 and can in some ways use hand gel like water because of Covid-19
> However she doesn't really have the best hygiene practices, and it would be one less thing to worry over a carer who is vaccinated. Even though the likelihood of her catching Covid-19 is low, no one really knows.
> 
> Am just confused why a nurse would tell her that, I honestly don't think they would or why work in a caring profession where vaccinations are asked for, as a rule they are suggested per se, but most do get vaccinated.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I feel the same as you and I feel this is going to become an issue in care homes which house some of the most vulnerable. If I was in a care home I would want to know that all the staff were vaccinated before they came anywhere near me.

I've discovered that one of my half sisters won't have the vaccine as she too had a bout of flu after she had a flu jab so won't have it or anything else. I tried to explain about already brewing the flu and that the covid jab isn't a live vaccine so it can't possibly give you covid, but to no avail, she was adamant. She has had pneumonia recently and has copd so is very vulnerable. I don't think she's speaking to me now.


----------



## SbanR

lullabydream said:


> Am just confused why a nurse would tell her that, I honestly don't think they would or why work in a caring profession where vaccinations are asked for, as a rule they are suggested per se, but most do get vaccinated.


I wonder if this nurse really exists or made up to support her stance?


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm now totally confused since reading today on the government coronavirus information website, the "oldies" like me who will be going to their GP for their vaccination will be given the Chinese vaccine. Those living in the city and able to get to the hospital will be getting the Pfizer vaccine.

Does that mean I'll be Chinese crackers afterwards?


----------



## neverforgotten2020

lullabydream said:


> I know this thread is more, whose having the vaccine but I have a question to ask.
> 
> My friends daughter has a new carer. On paper highly skilled, ticks or the boxes it's been a week and there is some niggles one which is really worrying my friend is this carer states she doesn't believe in having the Covid-19 vaccination so is choosing not to have it. She says she got ill from the flu jab so won't have this one. No idea if it's one of these people who incidentally had a bad virus brewing when she had the flu jab and hence blamed the jab. It's possible.
> To help her cause she spoke to a nurse apparently who said all these vaccinations are a waste of time. I was like wtf!
> 
> Now my friend's daughter whom is being cares for has an extreme dislike for any medical treatment what so ever. She is 17, nearly 18 and can in some ways use hand gel like water because of Covid-19
> However she doesn't really have the best hygiene practices, and it would be one less thing to worry over a carer who is vaccinated. Even though the likelihood of her catching Covid-19 is low, no one really knows.
> 
> Am just confused why a nurse would tell her that, I honestly don't think they would or why work in a caring profession where vaccinations are asked for, as a rule they are suggested per se, but most do get vaccinated.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Unfortunately I have had the same experience. I have carers visit every morning and two of these carers have said that they have been offered the vaccine but won't be having it, due to "if not being tested enough" and even, "the whole world is expected to get the vaccine, so it could be used for tracking purposes"! I am furious, as they know that I am clinically extremely vulnerable and I am waiting for the vaccine to given at home. Imagine the effect they could be having on other vulnerable clients! I have reported my concerns to the care agency office.


----------



## MilleD

SbanR said:


> I wonder if this nurse really exists or made up to support her stance?


It honestly wouldn't surprise me.

My little sister got the Pfizer jab fairly early on because she works in a hospital and the only thing that made her wobble about getting it were the things some of the nurses were saying.


----------



## neverforgotten2020

MilleD said:


> It honestly wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> My little sister got the Pfizer jab fairly early on because she works in a hospital and the only thing that made her wobble about getting it were the things some of the nurses were saying.


It really makes me angry as none of those nurses or carers would know any more about the effects of the vaccine than the general public. They are using their roles to pass on propaganda. As a retired nurse this makes me fume.


----------



## catz4m8z

Jackie C said:


> Me, too. I asked our MP that ICU nurses should get paid at band 6....as well as getting a pay rise. I met our new Head of Nursing last week, and after the usual pleasantries, I told her that paying us at band 5 is an insult. We are often in charge of a team......most of whom are earning more than me! .


TBH I think they should pay all of us more....not sure there is a pay rise big enough for all the shizzle we put up with though! At my place we are currently looking after double the recommended patient workload which isnt safe and I swear ages you about 50 yrs after a 12 hr shift! Time the government went on another poaching expedition to other countries for more Drs and nurses (that is how we get our medical staff after all....god forbid we pay people enough to make them want to do it in this country!).

I am surprised at how many of my BAME colleagues havent had their jabs yet though. Alot of them without any particular reason either....just general levels of 'meh'. Given the risk factors I dont get it at all. One said last night that she really should get organized and get her vaccine coz she wanted to go on holiday later in the year!!:Wideyed erm.....no. Get it coz you dont want to infect your family, friends and patients!! sheesh!:Banghead

Just had my second one this morning...thats me done for the year!:Woot This one hurt less going in so I assume it must of been at a better angle going in. Now to see if I feel abit yucky the next day like I had with the first one.


----------



## Kaily

I had my vaccine at 9.30 this morning, it was the Pfizer one. Felt fine afterwards and took the dogs out walking. This afternoon I felt a little off and have just woken up from a two hour nap! Still a bit head-achy and tired.


----------



## Siskin

Kaily said:


> I had my vaccine at 9.30 this morning, it was the Pfizer one. Felt fine afterwards and took the dogs out walking. This afternoon I felt a little off and have just woken up from a two hour nap! Still a bit head-achy and tired.


My husband was the same with the AZ one, felt fine after having it, but it caught up with him in the evening and he felt really tired and went to bed. Unfortunately he then woke up in the early hours feeling fine and couldn't get off to sleep again


----------



## Kittynanna

My husband works in a care home and had his vaccine early January, not enough vaccine brought to do all residents and staff, but regardless even now some of the carers are saying they don’t want it, and when asked why are reluctant due to the negative things they hear and read etc.

I don’t understand it, but each to their own, but even though I don’t think the government will make them compulsory, I think being able to do certain things and go certain places will then encourage people to have it.
I can’t wait to have mine, I’m in group 6 so shouldn’t be long now.


----------



## Jesthar

neverforgotten2020 said:


> "the whole world is expected to get the vaccine, so it could be used for tracking purposes".


Speaking with my geek hat on, of all the reasons given for not having the vaccine that one is the daftest - if they have a mobile phone, that horse has well and truly bolted!


----------



## new westie owner

I get mine 7 th March as I'm carer for my autistic. Son with learning disabilities


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm getting my vaccination tomorrow at the local clinic. I'll be having the Chinese Sinopharm vaccine. My neighbours are having theirs on Saturday but will have to travel to the main hospital in the city where they'll get the Pfizer vaccine. 

Although I'd rather have the Pfizer vaccine, I don't fancy having to do a round trip of 100 miles in a mini bus with half a dozen people, then have to wait maybe for ages in a hospital corridor breathing in germs' On balance I'm happier just to drive up the road and have it done somewhere where I know they only have enough vaccine to inoculate 55 people,


----------



## Jackie C

Magyarmum said:


> I'm getting my vaccination tomorrow at the local clinic. I'll be having the Chinese Sinopharm vaccine. My neighbours are having theirs on Saturday but will have to travel to the main hospital in the city where they'll get the Pfizer vaccine.
> 
> Although I'd rather have the Pfizer vaccine, I don't fancy having to do a round trip of 100 miles in a mini bus with half a dozen people, then have to wait maybe for ages in a hospital corridor breathing in germs' On balance I'm happier just to drive up the road and have it done somewhere where I know they only have enough vaccine to inoculate 55 people,


Great news about you getting the vaccine, better if you didn't have if you didn't have to have that trip, though.


----------



## Rosie64

I had my first one yesterday , I was called for it a month ago but couldn't get to the centre they wanted me to go to
so I waited to have it at my own surgery .
It was the Astra Zenica one , not had any ill effects apart from my arm being just a little achy and I was very tired a little later
was fine after a little nap .
Have my appointment for the 2nd one in 12 weeks time .


----------



## niamh123

I am getting mine on the 6th of March I am getting mine at the local school


----------



## Magyarmum

I had my first vaccination of the Chinese Sinopharm vaccine yesterday.

I was so cross because the local clinic which is quite small was packed to the gills, not with only people waiting to be vaccinated but also queueing to collect their prescriptions from the pharmacy. There must have been at least 40 people there and it was a case of first come, first serve and I was way down the list. At least all of them were wearing masks except for the doctor who was giving the jab! Sat there for nearly and hour until it was my turn, then in and out within a couple of minutes.

No sore arm, unlike my son who also had his jab (AstraZeneca) yesterday, and no side effects so far apart from feeling a bit tired.

I am though craving chop suey ........ should I be worried?


----------



## catz4m8z

Just spoke to my folks and apparently my father has been feeling rough with a temperature, bad cough and feeling very short of breath. Hasnt had a covid test coz he didnt want to bother anyone and it probably wasnt covid! (yeah...right!:Banghead). Hopefully he will be alright as both he and my mother had their vaccinations 3 weeks ago. Even my brother who lives with them had his a week ago too!


----------



## new westie owner

catz4m8z said:


> Just spoke to my folks and apparently my father has been feeling rough with a temperature, bad cough and feeling very short of breath. Hasnt had a covid test coz he didnt want to bother anyone and it probably wasnt covid! (yeah...right!:Banghead). Hopefully he will be alright as both he and my mother had their vaccinations 3 weeks ago. Even my brother who lives with them had his a week ago too!


Hope he's okay


----------



## Lurcherlad

From Monday, people in that age bracket will start receiving letters explaining how to book a jab through the national booking service, NHS England said.

Yay! Can't wait!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 463426
> 
> 
> From Monday, people in that age bracket will start receiving letters explaining how to book a jab through the national booking service, NHS England said.
> 
> Yay! Can't wait!


Hope you don't have to wait to long.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


> No sore arm, unlike my son who also had his jab *(AstraZeneca)* yesterday, and no side effects so far apart from feeling a bit tired.
> 
> I am though craving chop suey ........ should I be worried?




Astra Zeneca that's the one I had, after a couple days I had a mild annoying headache for a few days nothing else.


----------



## SusieRainbow

My husband had the AstroZeneca on Friday, he's tired, achey and sweaty bless him! Awwww.


----------



## Blackadder

SusieRainbow said:


> My husband had the AstroZeneca on Friday, he's tired, achey and sweaty bless him! Awwww.


I find it interesting how different people react to the same medication. I had the AZ vaccine a week ago & nothing at all, not even a sore arm!


----------



## MilleD

Blackadder said:


> I find it interesting how different people react to the same medication. I had the AZ vaccine a week ago & nothing at all, not even a sore arm!


Perhaps they squirted it over your shoulder?


----------



## Siskin

Blackadder said:


> I find it interesting how different people react to the same medication. I had the AZ vaccine a week ago & nothing at all, not even a sore arm!


Neither did I, not one thing


MilleD said:


> Perhaps they squirted it over your shoulder?


If it wasn't for the tiny bruise that appeared at the injection site I would have thought that as I didn't even feel the needle


----------



## HarlequinCat

Its reassuring everyone I know that have had it and people on here haven't felt the needle! It will be a while before I am invited for the vaccine but at the beginning I chose "undecided" because I'm a terrible wuss with needles!
When I had a blood test a couple years ago the poor nurse had to bring another nurse in to talk to me about her dogs :Bag


----------



## Siskin

HarlequinCat said:


> Its reassuring everyone I know that have had it and people on here haven't felt the needle! It will be a while before I am invited for the vaccine but at the beginning I chose "undecided" because I'm a terrible wuss with needles!
> When I had a blood test a couple years ago the poor nurse had to bring another nurse in to talk to me about her dogs :Bag


I used to be a bit phobic, soon vanished when I was pregnant as that was when they found out I was rhesus negative (turns out I'm not but that's another story). I had frequent blood tests before and after the birth of both children.
Then last year when I was diagnosed with cancer and anaemia they must have got several pints out of me with the amount of bloods taken. One by one my veins collapsed not helped by inexperienced nurses trying to find teeny weeny veins. It took an experienced phlebotomist to locate veins at one point they got so bad despite drinking gallons of water. I need to be prepared over blood tests now so that I drink as much as possible the moment I wake up in the morning.:Hilarious


----------



## HarlequinCat

Ouch! But I suppose its good it cured you of the phobia, having needles stuck in you often 

I think mum had a similar problem after needing regular tests with arthritis drug she was taking. Some weeks she would have lots of bruising where they repeatedly tried to get blood but couldn't :Nailbiting. That said she is quite good with needles now, she used to dread it.
I think it traumatised me as a kid when she called it blood letting


----------



## tabelmabel

https://www.vac4covid.com/

I have signed up to be a volunteer for this research study.

I must admit, 4 weeks post first dose, i have been feeling rough. However, i seem recovered mostly today and, tbh, it might be nothing to do with the jag.

For a full week i have felt absolutely wiped out and drained of all energy. Head numb, bit spaced out and just not myself at all.

I cant think what else could have caused this feeling apart from the jag as i have been eating and sleeping well. It hasnt been a normal tired feeling, more that feeling of complete fatigue like you have been drugged.

Anyway, as i am feeling tons better today i thought id mention it in case anyone else has had this and to post the link to the reseach. They need a million folk to sign up for the 3 yr study.


----------



## MilleD

tabelmabel said:


> https://www.vac4covid.com/
> 
> I have signed up to be a volunteer for this research study.
> 
> I must admit, 4 weeks post first dose, i have been feeling rough. However, i seem recovered mostly today and, tbh, it might be nothing to do with the jag.
> 
> For a full week i have felt absolutely wiped out and drained of all energy. Head numb, bit spaced out and just not myself at all.
> 
> I cant think what else could have caused this feeling apart from the jag as i have been eating and sleeping well. It hasnt been a normal tired feeling, more that feeling of complete fatigue like you have been drugged.
> 
> Anyway, as i am feeling tons better today i thought id mention it in case anyone else has had this and to post the link to the reseach. They need a million folk to sign up for the 3 yr study.


Did you get tested for Covid?


----------



## tabelmabel

MilleD said:


> Did you get tested for Covid?


No. There is absolutely no chance at all it was covid. I am very rigid in sticking to the rules plus it was 4 weeks post vaccine. No one else in our household has had any symptoms at all (they are all unvaccinated)


----------



## MilleD

tabelmabel said:


> No. There is absolutely no chance at all it was covid. I am very rigid in sticking to the rules plus it was 4 weeks post vaccine. No one else in our household has had any symptoms at all (they are all unvaccinated)


They still think you can get it if you are vaccinated though don't they?

I'm not saying it was if you have been careful, but you never know.


----------



## Boxer123

MilleD said:


> They still think you can get it if you are vaccinated though don't they?
> 
> I'm not saying it was if you have been careful, but you never know.


My friends teenage son has just tested positive. She has had two negative lateral flow tests however he literally has not left his room so she said she must have bought it home.


----------



## tabelmabel

Yeah, you're right @MilleD, maybe i should have got tested. I dont suppose it is impossible i could have got covid but i think very low possibility. I do nip into the local supermarket once or even twice a week if i have forgotten something but i dont stand chatting. I go in, get my shopping and out again. I dont leave my own home town at all. Other days im dog walking alone. I saw those pics on the news with loads of folks walking about on a hill in London - i havent seen that amount of folk since last february!

Honestly, if i pass 5 folk outdoors, that is a high number. And im still that person that crosses over the road to avoid. Havent changed my behaviour since having the jag.

It was one of those things though where i felt exhausted last monday but expected to be tip top tuesday. It wasnt til Thursday i thought this has been going on a while, will i ever feel normal again. Very strange.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Just invited to book my Covid jab ... Saturday afternoon .... yay!

Can’t wait!


----------



## MilleD

tabelmabel said:


> Yeah, you're right @MilleD, maybe i should have got tested. I dont suppose it is impossible i could have got covid but i think very low possibility. I do nip into the local supermarket once or even twice a week if i have forgotten something but i dont stand chatting. I go in, get my shopping and out again. I dont leave my own home town at all. Other days im dog walking alone. I saw those pics on the news with loads of folks walking about on a hill in London - i havent seen that amount of folk since last february!
> 
> Honestly, if i pass 5 folk outdoors, that is a high number. And im still that person that crosses over the road to avoid. Havent changed my behaviour since having the jag.
> 
> It was one of those things though where i felt exhausted last monday but expected to be tip top tuesday. It wasnt til Thursday i thought this has been going on a while, will i ever feel normal again. Very strange.


Hmm, I wonder if it was?

Glad you feel better now though.


----------



## lullabydream

MilleD said:


> Hmm, I wonder if it was?
> 
> Glad you feel better now though.


Am just catching up with this thread, and I don't know if am reading this wrong apologises if I am @MilleD but I am in the Wonder if it was Covid-19. The red flag to me is supermarkets because I swear that's just a massive place to catch Covid-19.

Unless people are wearing a hazmaz suit going out, then there is a possibility of catching it from shops. As they say nothing in life is risk free.

I think this is why testing is important. I don't think enough people are being tested because many think as you have done @tabelmabel that you are not at risk.

I think it was last week from the covid study that's been mentioned here before, if you just feel unwell the email said, get a test. I am presuming they want better figures, clearer insight so we can fight this.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Siskin said:


> I used to be a bit phobic, soon vanished when I was pregnant as that was when they found out I was rhesus negative (turns out I'm not but that's another story). I had frequent blood tests before and after the birth of both children.
> Then last year when I was diagnosed with cancer and anaemia they must have got several pints out of me with the amount of bloods taken. One by one my veins collapsed not helped by inexperienced nurses trying to find teeny weeny veins. It took an experienced phlebotomist to locate veins at one point they got so bad despite drinking gallons of water. I need to be prepared over blood tests now so that I drink as much as possible the moment I wake up in the morning.:Hilarious


It's a pity they can't use wee instead of blood then !


----------



## MilleD

lullabydream said:


> Am just catching up with this thread, and I don't know if am reading this wrong apologises if I am @MilleD but I am in the Wonder if it was Covid-19. The red flag to me is supermarkets because I swear that's just a massive place to catch Covid-19.
> 
> Unless people are wearing a hazmaz suit going out, then there is a possibility of catching it from shops. As they say nothing in life is risk free.
> 
> I think this is why testing is important. I don't think enough people are being tested because many think as you have done @tabelmabel that you are not at risk.
> 
> I think it was last week from the covid study that's been mentioned here before, if you just feel unwell the email said, get a test. I am presuming they want better figures, clearer insight so we can fight this.


The more people get tested, the more they can locate any variants as well.

It would have been interesting for the studies into the efficacy of the jabs too to know if it had let you have it, but not too seriously. Although I realise it's very difficult to know how ill any one person would have been from it with or without the vaccine.


----------



## Siskin

SusieRainbow said:


> It's a pity they can't use wee instead of blood then !


Oh yes, I wish. Plenty of that to spare


----------



## Guest

A friend of mine had the AZ vaccine 3 weeks ago and has now got a very bad cold which she has had for 10 days today. She is shivering and displaying signs of pneumonia. She requested a call back from the GP on Monday and the GP dismissed her saying why do you have an emergency call (the receptionist put it through as this) and then said see how you feel in 3 days time and that she must have caught a cold when she got her vaccine (she said she doesn't know how to me baecause she had a face mask on and used hand gel) and put the phone down. She has text me this morning saying she feels awful and is aching all over, shivering, having really bad headaches and is struggling getting out of bed. I really don't know what to suggest to her.


----------



## kittih

rawpawsrus said:


> A friend of mine had the AZ vaccine 3 weeks ago and has now got a very bad cold which she has had for 10 days today. She is shivering and displaying signs of pneumonia. She requested a call back from the GP on Monday and the GP dismissed her saying why do you have an emergency call (the receptionist put it through as this) and then said see how you feel in 3 days time and that she must have caught a cold when she got her vaccine (she said she doesn't know how to me baecause she had a face mask on and used hand gel) and put the phone down. She has text me this morning saying she feels awful and is aching all over, shivering, having really bad headaches and is struggling getting out of bed. I really don't know what to suggest to her.


Sorry to hear about your friend. She should get a covid test as a bad headache, fatigue, aches and difficulty breathing are all symptoms. Given the response from the doctor I don't know what to suggest medically. If they are in England then maybe call 111 for advice. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Guest

kittih said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend. She should get a covid test as a bad headache, fatigue, aches and difficulty breathing are all symptoms. Given the response from the doctor I don't know what to suggest medically. If they are in England then maybe call 111 for advice. Hope she feels better soon.


She's not having breathing problems. The symptoms checker on the government website don't suggest it is covid-19 and won't allow her to have the test. The symptoms listed are new continuous cough, high temperature and loss of change in taste or smell which she has none of these. The Government website for home testing just says she is not entitled to a test at this time she has told me.


----------



## kittih

rawpawsrus said:


> She's not having breathing problems. The symptoms checker on the government website don't suggest it is covid-19 and won't allow her to have the test. The symptoms listed are new continuous cough, high temperature and loss of change in taste or smell which she has none of these. The Government website for home testing just says she is not entitled to a test at this time she has told me.


Unfortunately the government refuse to highlight all the other common symptoms of covid. The ones your friend have listed are quite common.

I take part in the Zoe Covid symptom tracker and have been invited for tests twice due to headaches and non of the big 3 symptoms. In my case there were other reasons but it was reassuring taking the test nevertheless.

I have several friends and colleagues who had none of the government's triad if symptoms but still had covid. It's why the disease is still spreading so readily.

I don't know how your friend feels about it but she can still get a test via the government website even without the three symptoms. One if the options for taking the test without the three symptoms is that she has been told to do so. It doesn't ask for or specify who has told her to do so and there are no checks or follow ups on this.

I do suggest getting the test. Whilst it is unlikely to catch a cold at the test centre due to masks and hand gel the current covid strain is very infectious ( much more so than the cold virus) or she may have been unfortunate to pick it up elsewhere.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

kittih said:


> Unfortunately the government refuse to highlight all the other common symptoms of covid. The ones your friend have listed are quite common.
> 
> I take part in the Zoe Covid symptom tracker and have been invited for tests twice due to headaches and non of the big 3 symptoms. In my case there were other reasons but it was reassuring taking the test nevertheless.
> 
> I have several friends and colleagues who had none of the government's triad if symptoms but still had covid. It's why the disease is still spreading so readily.
> 
> I don't know how your friend feels about it but she can still get a test via the government website even without the three symptoms. One if the options for taking the test without the three symptoms is that she has been told to do so. It doesn't ask for or specify who has told her to do so and there are no checks or follow ups on this.
> 
> I do suggest getting the test. Whilst it is unlikely to catch a cold at the test centre due to masks and hand gel the current covid strain is very infectious ( much more so than the cold virus) or she may have been unfortunate to pick it up elsewhere.


Most of the people I know who have had a covid test but not displaying the three symptoms set out on the criteria have simply ticked one of the symptom boxes No one checks on this as far as I'm aware, not ideal but at least they got a test!


----------



## Calvine

HarlequinCat said:


> Its reassuring everyone I know that have had it and people on here haven't felt the needle! It will be a while before I am invited for the vaccine but at the beginning I chose "undecided" because I'm a terrible wuss with needles!
> When I had a blood test a couple years ago the poor nurse had to bring another nurse in to talk to me about her dogs :Bag


It's when they start on the second arm that you think, ''Buggger, here we go''. Had that last week, she said, ''Have you had a drink this morning?'' so I replied self-righteously that it was bit early in the day (even by my debauched standards) and she hastily added ''Tea? Coffee?''. Apparently the vein she wanted was empty!


----------



## Magyarmum

Calvine said:


> It's when they start on the second arm that you think, ''Buggger, here we go''. Had that last week, she said, ''Have you had a drink this morning?'' so I replied self-righteously that it was bit early in the day (even by my debauched standards) and she hastily added ''Tea? Coffee?''. Apparently the vein she wanted was empty!


I remember once when trying to draw blood from my arm the nurse saying "oh s*** the needle's gone through the other side".

At which point I fainted!


----------



## StormyThai

I've just got back from having my vaccine.
I was in and out within 20 mins which was nice. I hardly felt the jab go in, IMO it was much less painful than any flu jab that I have had.

I did feel slightly dizzy and nauseous and a bit 'distanced' but that could have been my anxiety bubbling up, apart from that my arm is slightly sore at the injection site.


Onwards and upwards


----------



## Magyarmum

StormyThai said:


> I've just got back from having my vaccine.
> I was in and out within 20 mins which was nice. I hardly felt the jab go in, IMO it was much less painful than any flu jab that I have had.
> 
> I did feel slightly dizzy and nauseous and a bit 'distanced' but that could have been my anxiety bubbling up, apart from that my arm is slightly sore at the injection site.
> 
> Onwards and upwards


Yay! Another one down and only ??????? million to go. Can't be bad!


----------



## HarlequinCat

Calvine said:


> It's when they start on the second arm that you think, ''Buggger, here we go''. Had that last week, she said, ''Have you had a drink this morning?'' so I replied self-righteously that it was bit early in the day (even by my debauched standards) and she hastily added ''Tea? Coffee?''. Apparently the vein she wanted was empty!


How do you have an empty vein? Not a reassuring thing to hear . I'm sorry I lol'd at it being too early for a drink 



Magyarmum said:


> I remember once when trying to draw blood from my arm the nurse saying "oh s*** the needle's gone through the other side".
> 
> At which point I fainted!


Oh no! That reminds me I went and waited in the car park when OH went in for one. He came out white as a sheet and said he nearly fainted and toppled out of the chair when the nurse said it was shooting out his arm! She meant it was easy to draw but he thought it meant it was going badly...


----------



## Cully

My veins are not very co-operative and it can take several attempts to get even a half hearted sample.
I find drinking plenty beforehand, plus swigging from a water bottle while waiting for a blood test really helps. If you're at all dehydrated it's harder for the blood to flow out.
Also keep warm, and try clenching and unclenching your fists prior to giving a sample. I don't mean on the bus. That might give passengers the impression you're spoiling for a fight.:Jawdrop Just while you sit in the waiting room.


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> My veins are not very co-operative and it can take several attempts to get even a half hearted sample.
> I find drinking plenty beforehand, plus swigging from a water bottle while waiting for a blood test really helps. If you're at all dehydrated it's harder for the blood to flow out.
> Also keep warm, and try clenching and unclenching your fists prior to giving a sample. I don't mean on the bus. That might give passengers the impression you're spoiling for a fight.:Jawdrop Just while you sit in the waiting room.


I'm the same as you, my veins see the needle approaching and vanish


----------



## Blackadder

Siskin said:


> I'm the same as you, my veins see the needle approaching and vanish


Bunch of wusses


----------



## Cully

Blackadder said:


> Bunch of wusses


On the contrary. I'm more than happy to give blood. It's just the bl***y veins wont co-operate.


----------



## SbanR

Have you seen Dolly singing "vaccine, vaccine" ?
It's when she gets to "chickensquat"


----------



## Siskin

Blackadder said:


> Bunch of wusses


You too could have loads of bruises all over your arms plus a rash from all the plasters they use. 
I'm not wussy about giving blood just the veins are reluctant to hand it over


----------



## ForestWomble

I'm another whose veins don't like handing over anything.
I've had so many blood tests and drips etc that most of the veins have collapsed, I have to go to the hospital for blood tests now as the nurses at the GPs can't get anything out my arms. I had to have a doctor do a blood test from my foot once. :Wideyed


----------



## StormyThai

Siskin said:


> I'm the same as you, my veins see the needle approaching and vanish


I'm the same...I've had several nurses remark at how easy it will be because I have beautiful veins (their words lol) but as soon as the needle comes out they all just shrink away :Hilarious
Cannulas' are just as annoying. The last time that I had to have IV steroids they had to replace the cannula every day for the first 3 days because my body kept pushing it out :Shifty


----------



## Lurcherlad

kittih said:


> Unfortunately the government refuse to highlight all the other common symptoms of covid. The ones your friend have listed are quite common.
> 
> I take part in the Zoe Covid symptom tracker and have been invited for tests twice due to headaches and non of the big 3 symptoms. In my case there were other reasons but it was reassuring taking the test nevertheless.
> 
> I have several friends and colleagues who had none of the government's triad if symptoms but still had covid. It's why the disease is still spreading so readily.
> 
> I don't know how your friend feels about it but she can still get a test via the government website even without the three symptoms. One if the options for taking the test without the three symptoms is that she has been told to do so. It doesn't ask for or specify who has told her to do so and there are no checks or follow ups on this.
> 
> I do suggest getting the test. Whilst it is unlikely to catch a cold at the test centre due to masks and hand gel the current covid strain is very infectious ( much more so than the cold virus) or she may have been unfortunate to pick it up elsewhere.


Or she could tick the box for the 3 main symptoms anyway ....

Breathing problems often don't present until too late tbh so if she's concerned I would stretch the truth - better safe than sorry.


----------



## Calvine

HarlequinCat said:


> I'm sorry I lol'd at it being too early for a drink


Right, I mean, 9.15 a.m.! I wasn't swigging from a hipflask or anything. I used to work with someone and she would be into the vodka and tonic at breakfast time (she seemed to manage it well, but I have often wondered what became of her; it was every day).


----------



## kittih

Lurcherlad said:


> Or she could tick the box for the 3 main symptoms anyway ....
> 
> Breathing problems often don't present until too late tbh so if she's concerned I would stretch the truth - better safe than sorry.


----------



## kittih

Yes that's what I have been advising friends and colleagues to do. You can order a home test kit or go to a test centre. They are quite efficient now, none of the backlogs seen in the early days. In my view getting the test gives peace of mind but also helps keep others safe too.


----------



## Mcintyre

After a short search on google I made a conclusion that it is too early to vaccine myself, but if you already have children or won't make them entire life, then you may do it.


----------



## Siskin

Mcintyre said:


> After a short search on google I made a conclusion that it is too early to vaccine myself, but if you already have children or won't make them entire life, then you may do it.


I've no idea what you mean exactly. So you are happy to have and/or carry the virus and give it to other people who may want to live very much. What has having children got to do with it, the vaccine doesn't make you sterile


----------



## rona

Mcintyre said:


> After a short search on google I made a conclusion that it is too early to vaccine myself, but if you already have children or won't make them entire life, then you may do it.


Eh?


----------



## Calvine

Siskin said:


> You too could have loads of bruises all over your arms


It's nice to watch them go from black to blue to a sort of greenish hue then yellow; me too, I love all that!


----------



## Siskin

Calvine said:


> It's nice to watch them go from black to blue to a sort of greenish hue then yellow; me too, I love all that!


I had some crackers on my wrists after the operation as they were trying to find an artery in case I needed blood super quick. Obviously couldn't find one there, so gave up and moved onto one on the forearm


----------



## ebonycat

When I went to see my GP last May & he decided that I needed to go straight to hospital (he called for an ambulance) to be admitted & have further tests etc.
I got to a&e & the Dr who saw me said that they would need to do a ABG blood test (arterial blood gasses check), it’s to check for severe breathing problems, lung disease etc.

I’d never heard of it & have always struggled with having blood tests done.

He told me that it’s taken from the wrist & that it will be slightly uncomfortable...........
Slightly uncomfortable wasn’t the words I would use to describe it.
My gosh the pain & to top it all he had to dig around with the needle INSIDE my wrist to find my artery!!

I stayed in hospital for two weeks, then I was back in hospital again in June for another two week stay.

I think by the time I was discharged in June I had, had around NINE of those damn tests.

Some nurses would have a go at doing one, then they would have to call a Dr to do it.
The last nurse that saw me the day of my discharge dug around inside my wrist three times!!
I did feel bad for her because she kept saying she’s so sorry.
I kinda laughed it off, but inside I was crying so hard.


----------



## lullabydream

ebonycat said:


> When I went to see my GP last May & he decided that I needed to go straight to hospital (he called for an ambulance) to be admitted & have further tests etc.
> I got to a&e & the Dr who saw me said that they would need to do a ABG blood test (arterial blood gasses check), it's to check for severe breathing problems, lung disease etc.
> 
> I'd never heard of it & have always struggled with having blood tests done.
> 
> He told me that it's taken from the wrist & that it will be slightly uncomfortable...........
> Slightly uncomfortable wasn't the words I would use to describe it.
> My gosh the pain & to top it all he had to dig around with the needle INSIDE my wrist to find my artery!!
> 
> I stayed in hospital for two weeks, then I was back in hospital again in June for another two week stay.
> 
> I think by the time I was discharged in June I had, had around NINE of those damn tests.
> 
> Some nurses would have a go at doing one, then they would have to call a Dr to do it.
> The last nurse that saw me the day of my discharge dug around inside my wrist three times!!
> I did feel bad for her because she kept saying she's so sorry.
> I kinda laughed it off, but inside I was crying so hard.


Bless you, yep they are supposed to be very painful. Occasionally when I watch 24hr in A and E, it's not mentioned but you often hear muffled screams from patients when it's done. They are there in shock, really gruesome injuries, totally unaware, yes some need pain relief and get it but honestly I do feel for them all having that blood test, and many do with no idea how bad their chest is


----------



## ebonycat

lullabydream said:


> Bless you, yep they are supposed to be very painful. Occasionally when I watch 24hr in A and E, it's not mentioned but you often hear muffled screams from patients when it's done. They are there in shock, really gruesome injuries, totally unaware, yes some need pain relief and get it but honestly I do feel for them all having that blood test, and many do with no idea how bad their chest is


When I was discharged in June I read online about them & @Mrs Funkin told me about them as well.
None of the times I had to have them was I offered pain relief beforehand, though after having the first one I then knew what to expect.
For me it's the unknown that I can't handle very well, once I know what to expect then I'm kinda ok with it.
But it's really not a pleasant experience.

Around July & August time I was having to go up to Brompton hospital in London for day stays.
Just for further tests etc. One day while there I had to have another type of blood test, the needle went into the inside of my thigh, at the top.
While the Dr & a nurse was doing that another nurse was using an ultrasound on me.
That one was painful, I kinda wanted to cry out but the Dr was really good looking  and I was already feeling extremely embarrassed with him being there & me lying on a bed wearing just a top & knickers 
Plus I'd met him before a couple of times & he KNOWS he's good looking & smart. He also makes me cringe when he talks to the nurses that are there to assist him, he always comes across as talking down to them, which really makes me feel uncomfortable.
He's the same when he's talking to me about results of my tests etc. If I ask a question regarding a result he explains it again but damn the way he does it, it's like he thinks I'm stupid 
But I've been told a few times that he's one of the best in the country, so I just let him carry on.


----------



## Cully

It always makes me extra nervous when the person doing the procedure i.e. blood test etc, literally breaks into a sweat.


----------



## MilleD

Mcintyre said:


> After a short search on google I made a conclusion that it is too early to vaccine myself, but if you already have children or won't make them entire life, then you may do it.


Thank goodness for Google eh?


----------



## rona

One of our vaccination hubs have got spare slots and vaccines today because they've done all of the allotted groups. They are not allowed to go to the next group until they get permission 

I think it's 200-300 vaccines that are just waiting!


----------



## MilleD

rona said:


> One of our vaccination hubs have got spare slots and vaccines today because they've done all of the allotted groups. They are not allowed to go to the next group until they get permission
> 
> I think it's 200-300 vaccines that are just waiting!


They do a huge call on Facebook round here to see if there is anyone in another ward who can take them. Just as walk ins.

'Course, if everyone is done, it's either a waste or bad planning. I know that at the Staffordshire County Showground which is the biggest centre, they are extremely careful on how much they prepare for each day, they are not wasteful at all.


----------



## rona

MilleD said:


> They do a huge call on Facebook round here to see if there is anyone in another ward who can take them. Just as walk ins.
> 
> 'Course, if everyone is done, it's either a waste or bad planning. I know that at the Staffordshire County Showground which is the biggest centre, they are extremely careful on how much they prepare for each day, they are not wasteful at all.


It's the Oxford vaccine luckily. I think they use all the Pfizer on second jabs if there is any spare.
It's only a 4 surgery hub, so I don't think they have any control on what arrives, but have to wait for permission to use it


----------



## MilleD

rona said:


> It's the Oxford vaccine luckily. I think they use all the Pfizer on second jabs if there is any spare.
> It's only a 4 surgery hub, so I don't think they have any control on what arrives, but have to wait for permission to use it


It's bonkers, but the trouble is, if they start getting ahead of the programme, folks will start bleating about a postcode lottery or whatnot. So they probably can't win.


----------



## Lurcherlad

It must be a logistical nightmare but 3 of my friends can only get appointments at hubs over 10 miles away.

The one who doesn’t drive would have to get 2 buses, a train and another bus or cab to get there which is far from ideal.

I would run her in my car ordinarily but obviously that’s not a good idea at the moment.

My GP texted me a link and I was able to get one 3 miles away for tomorrow.


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> It must be a logistical nightmare but 3 of my friends can only get appointments at hubs over 10 miles away.
> 
> The one who doesn't drive would have to get 2 buses, a train and another bus or cab to get there which is far from ideal.
> 
> I would run her in my car ordinarily but obviously that's not a good idea at the moment.
> 
> My GP texted me a link and I was able to get one 3 miles away for tomorrow.


We oldies are so lucky here because the village Mayor is responsible for getting us to and from wherever it is that we get vaccinated.


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> It must be a logistical nightmare but 3 of my friends can only get appointments at hubs over 10 miles away.
> 
> The one who doesn't drive would have to get 2 buses, a train and another bus or cab to get there which is far from ideal.
> 
> I would run her in my car ordinarily but obviously that's not a good idea at the moment.
> 
> My GP texted me a link and I was able to get one 3 miles away for tomorrow.[/QUOTE
> 
> I booked online and chose the option for toilet access. The nearest vaccination centre with toilet access was 40 miles away. So I ended up getting a taxi into town which was less than 2 miles. I just had to keep my legs crossed.


----------



## SbanR

Lurcherlad said:


> It must be a logistical nightmare but 3 of my friends can only get appointments at hubs over 10 miles away.
> 
> The one who doesn't drive would have to get 2 buses, a train and another bus or cab to get there which is far from ideal.
> 
> I would run her in my car ordinarily but obviously that's not a good idea at the moment.
> 
> My GP texted me a link and I was able to get one 3 miles away for tomorrow.


Can't they wait to hear from their GP?
That's what I did as the nearest hub was a little over 10 miles away and I no longer drive.


----------



## Lurcherlad

SbanR said:


> Can't they wait to hear from their GP?
> That's what I did as the nearest hub was a little over 10 miles away and I no longer drive.


Yes, she will, but aged 61 is anxious to have it done as soon as possible, understandably.

Presumably, there will be a delay.


----------



## Siskin

Just spoken to neighbour who had her first jab just before Christmas and was off to have her second jab. She is going to the same hub as I did so she is going to ask how speedily they are doing second jabs, I had my first one mid January so could be having the second in 3 to 4 weeks. Mobile now on all the time (don’t usually switch on the mobile as I have a landline)


----------



## mrs phas

Just going in for mine now x


----------



## Cully

The interval between jabs here is 11 weeks. I'm not sure if that's the case everywhere of course.


----------



## mrs phas

mrs phas said:


> Just going in for mine now x


And all done 
Didn't feel a thing, less pain than my insulin jabs, and they really don't hurt (unless I catch one of my numerous stretch marks)
Upto 12 week wait for second


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> It must be a logistical nightmare but 3 of my friends can only get appointments at hubs over 10 miles away.
> 
> The one who doesn't drive would have to get 2 buses, a train and another bus or cab to get there which is far from ideal.
> 
> I would run her in my car ordinarily but obviously that's not a good idea at the moment.
> 
> My GP texted me a link and I was able to get one 3 miles away for tomorrow.


It's terrible her. Friends as carers are struggling to get vaccination at the local hub or even local ish they have been trying all week.

Thanks to Jo Whiley and media push learning difficulties you phone a different number get vaccination same day or next or whenever you want if you are on GPs list.


----------



## LittleEms

Had mine this morning and I’m one of the lucky ones that’s been hit with the flu-like side effects! Dosed up on paracetamol but gosh I feel awful. So glad I’ve had it though, 100% worth it.


----------



## Magyarmum

Well done Hungary for vaccinating more people than any other country in the EU!

https://qap.ecdc.europa.eu/public/extensions/COVID-19/vaccine-tracker.html#distribution-tab


----------



## Lurcherlad

Just whizzed into get my jab .... didn’t get a chance to sit and wait .... straight in, brief sting and whizzed out! 

I had the Oxford jab


----------



## rona

My area has started on the 55-60s and think they'll have enough vaccine to finish all of those this coming week


----------



## Siskin

Amazing


----------



## Jaf

I’ve been talking with a distant family member and am surprised to find that he is bordering on anti-vax. He says it’s his personal choice to not have a vaccine and that such a small number of people are affected that the governments should not have made everyone lockdown. His own mother has been so worried about covid that she hasn’t been out of her house for a year, she’s waiting for her second vaccination before she goes out. Odd how 2 family members can be so different in their views.


----------



## Beth78

I'm off to get jabbed this afternoon, weirdly excited about it.

My parents have both had the vaccine with only a tiny arm ache to show for it so I'm not worried about side effects.


----------



## Beth78

Had my jab 5 hours ago and as of yet no side effects.


----------



## Guest

We've just started vaccinating here, I think they're saying the general population can expect it mid-year.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Beth78 said:


> I'm off to get jabbed this afternoon, *weirdly excited about it.*


Strange isn't, that's how I felt, but going for the normal flu jab fills me with fear.


----------



## Magyarmum

Beth78 said:


> I'm off to get jabbed this afternoon, weirdly excited about it.
> 
> My parents have both had the vaccine with only a tiny arm ache to show for it so I'm not worried about side effects.


I felt a sense of relief and it's only two weeks later I'm beginning to realise I now have some immunity against the virus. It doesn't mean to say I'm letting down my guard because unfortunately we're going through a third wave which is far worse than the previous ones.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I had my second vaccination yesterday - after my reaction the first time I was a touch apprehensive but currently seems less of a reaction than the first time, thank goodness.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


> I felt a sense of relief and it's only two weeks later I'm beginning to realise I now have some immunity against the virus. It doesn't mean to say I'm letting down my guard because unfortunately we're going through *a third wave which is far worse than the previous ones*.


That's must be worrying for you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Spoke too soon, feeling pretty yucky now. Ah well, better than Covid, of that I'm sure.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Mrs Funkin said:


> Spoke too soon, feeling pretty yucky now. Ah well, better than Covid, of that I'm sure.


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww thanks @Happy Paws2  I'm sure (I hope!) I'll be fine in a day or two.


----------



## Magyarmum

Happy Paws2 said:


> That's must be worrying for you.


It is. Today we had over 9000 new cases, the highest we've ever had. All due to the UK variant which is extremely contagious, so we're told. Lockdown restrictions have been extended until March 22, with all shops apart from grocery stores, pharmacies and petrol stations open. I fully expect it to be extended even longer unless the figures go down.

At least the vaccination programme is going well with 12.58% of the population having received their first vaccination and the government is working flat out to get as many people as possible vaccinated in the shortest possible time.


----------



## Siskin

Magyarmum said:


> It is. Today we had over 9000 new cases, the highest we've ever had. All due to the UK variant which is extremely contagious, so we're told. Lockdown restrictions have been extended until March 22, with all shops apart from grocery stores, pharmacies and petrol stations open. I fully expect it to be extended even longer unless the figures go down.
> 
> At least the vaccination programme is going well with 12.58% of the population having received their first vaccination and the government is working flat out to get as many people as possible vaccinated in the shortest possible time.


I feel I should be apologising for the U.K. variant having arrived in your country. Sorry you are all going through this, I hope those in charge can sort out the vaccination issue


----------



## Magyarmum

Siskin said:


> I feel I should be apologising for the U.K. variant having arrived in your country. Sorry you are all going through this, I hope those in charge can sort out the vaccination issue


No need to feel you should apologise. It's just a fact of life and not surprising the offending variant comes from a nearby country like the UK rather than Brazil or South Africa. Hungary is doing extremely well with its vaccination programme compared to the majority of EU countries.

https://www.statista.com/statistics/1196071/covid-19-vaccination-rate-in-europe-by-country/

*Number of COVID-19 vaccination doses administered in Europe as of March 9, 2021, by country*


----------



## Happy Paws2

I don't think this is going to go away what ever you try to do, I dread it when all shops are going to open.

I will not be going far until I've had my second jab on the 8th of May, then I won't be going far.


----------



## rona

Tomorrow I'm at full strength from my first jab, just 9 weeks to wait for my second!


----------



## Jobeth

..


----------



## Bisbow

The infection rate is soaring in Italy and Germany again according to the news

I am pleased the UK is so well ahead of them with the jabs

Perhaps it will miss us this time but I must admit I doubt it. I think we will also get another wave as restrictions are eased


----------



## Magyarmum

Bisbow said:


> The infection rate is soaring in Italy and Germany again according to the news
> 
> I am pleased the UK is so well ahead of them with the jabs
> 
> Perhaps it will miss us this time but I must admit I doubt it. I think we will also get another wave as restrictions are eased


Don't take it for granted that you won't have a third wave.. That's what we thought here in Hungary where compared to the rest of the EU our vaccination programme is progressing extremely well. In the past month our new infections have shot up from around 1000 a day to a staggering 9500 today. The number of people hospitalised has also rocketed with more younger people than before being admitted and dying from the virus..


----------



## Calvine

Magyarmum said:


> Number of COVID-19 vaccination doses administered in Europe as of March 9, 2021, by country


UK way out front; really impressive.


----------



## lorilu

We're getting a little closer in my area to me being able to get the vaccine. 60 and over was rated as of Wednesday. Getting a clinic slot is the difficult part. I have to work so I can't be glued to my computer watching for an open clinic announcement. We have several locations but they fill in minutes if not seconds.

My friend is driving me crazy with this. She sends me the link to every announcement, even though she knows I am at work, will not see her e mail until long after the appointments are filled and I have told her that I can't sit around all day waiting for a "stand by" either. That's what she did, how she got in for hers, she was on several stand by lists. For that you have to be immediately available, you have to be holding your phone and watching for the text or call, and respond immediately and be able to be there in 10 minutes or less or you lose the slot.

I just can't live that way. Sooner or later there will be a time that works for me, but I can't spend my life obsessing about it, like she has done, to get herself and her husband and her adult step son, and now apparently she has turned her obsession on me.


----------



## Jesthar

lorilu said:


> My friend is driving me crazy with this. She sends me the link to every announcement, even though she knows I am at work, will not see her e mail until long after the appointments are filled and I have told her that I can't sit around all day waiting for a "stand by" either. That's what she did, how she got in for hers, she was on several stand by lists. For that you have to be immediately available, you have to be holding your phone and watching for the text or call, and respond immediately and be able to be there in 10 minutes or less or you lose the slot.
> 
> I just can't live that way. Sooner or later there will be a time that works for me, but I can't spend my life obsessing about it, like she has done, to get herself and her husband and her adult step son, and now apparently she has turned her obsession on me.


Ouch, what a frustration. Maybe temporarily block her?


----------



## Calvine

lorilu said:


> For that you have to be immediately available, you have to be holding your phone and watching for the text or call, and respond immediately


As though there is nothing else in your life . . . life is too short to live like that. It would totally stress me out anyway. It really sounds as tho' she has an obsessive compulsive disorder. I had a neighbour who would not leave me alone some years ago . . . it was murder, quite honestly. One day she knocked on my door five times in the morning alone.


----------



## Jesthar

Calvine said:


> One day she knocked on my door five times in the morning alone.


Five times in one MORNING?!? What on Earth did she want?


----------



## lorilu

Jesthar said:


> Ouch, what a frustration. Maybe temporarily block her?


Nah. She's a good friend and I love her a lot. It's just her anxiety makes her act like that.



Calvine said:


> As though there is nothing else in your life . . . life is too short to live like that. It would totally stress me out anyway. It really sounds as tho' she has an obsessive compulsive disorder. I had a neighbour who would not leave me alone some years ago . . . it was murder, quite honestly. One day she knocked on my door five times in the morning alone.


Oh yes, she's a mass of mental health issues. I had her over for lunch and kitty loving today. She brought up my vaccine status again and I sighed and shook my head at her and told her "you know I can't do it the way you did". She said that it was just announced today that the local pharmacies are going to be now giving vaccines, it will be a bit different from the mass-vac clinics that fill up in seconds and I should check each of their websites to find out how to sign up.


----------



## Calvine

Jesthar said:


> Five times in one MORNING?!? What on Earth did she want?


It was her daughter's birthday and she was doing some food, so rather than go to Sainsbury's with a list of all the stuff she needed, she preferred to scrounge a load of stuff from me. She's the one who, on one occasion when I was out, informed my son that her freezer had packed up and needed to use mine (which I had practically emptied as I had something like 18 kg of frozen meat coming for the cats and the dog). She told him as though it had all been arranged, so I got back to a freezer which was choc-a-bloc with her stuff.


----------



## lorilu

Calvine said:


> It was her daughter's birthday and she was doing some food, so rather than go to Sainsbury's with a list of all the stuff she needed, she preferred to scrounge a load of stuff from me. She's the one who, on one occasion when I was out, informed my son that her freezer had packed up and needed to use mine (which I had practically emptied as I had something like 18 kg of frozen meat coming for the cats and the dog). She told him as though it had all been arranged, so I got back to a freezer which was choc-a-bloc with her stuff.


Good grief! Where do people get the nerve! I think I remember that about your freezer.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I’m booked in for my 2nd dose in May ....


----------



## Magyarmum

Calvine said:


> It was her daughter's birthday and she was doing some food, so rather than go to Sainsbury's with a list of all the stuff she needed, she preferred to scrounge a load of stuff from me. She's the one who, on one occasion when I was out, informed my son that her freezer had packed up and needed to use mine (which I had practically emptied as I had something like 18 kg of frozen meat coming for the cats and the dog). She told him as though it had all been arranged, so I got back to a freezer which was choc-a-bloc with her stuff.


Many years ago when I was working overseas a "friend" tried to move into my flat complete with all his furniture. He conned the caretaker into giving him the keys, who fortunately phoned my friend who was looking after the flat whilst I was away.

She came round immediately and told him no ways would I have let the flat without informing her first.

He went off with a flea in his ear!


----------



## Calvine

lorilu said:


> Good grief! Where do people get the nerve! I think I remember that about your freezer.


 Yes, you may well remember that gem; though it was just one of many (different from your nightmare, but just as unbelievable). It seemed like whatever I had, she wanted, things like:
She had window boxes, thirteen of them, had to have one at each window. She also had a water softener which someone informed her was bad for plants. So take a guess whose tap water she had to have every morning? There would be a bang at the door, open door, watering can there up against my door waiting to be filled. Took dog for walk, got back, empty watering can back in situ waiting to be filled again. As you can imagine, 13 window boxes need quite a few gallons of water - all this while I am feeding cat, walking dog, getting child to nursery then myself to work.
She sent her son to some crazy school about 10 miles away and kept asking me where I drove to every day to work, to which I replied truthfully that it varied as I worked then in tourism and it depended on where people were staying, so any one of about six hotels, or often one of the airports. One morning I looked in my rear view mirror and I spotted her car which tailgated me for about eight miles, at which point she turned off to take the boy to his bonkers school. Yes, you guessed, that evening, the usual bang on the door and she informs me that she ''just happened to be behind me'' and noticed I went past his school and how lovely it would be if I could drop him off every day. I reiterated that I did not do the same trip each day so then it was, oh, but on the days you are you could take him, couldn't you . . .
Then we had the saga of the Latin lessons. She was having difficulty with the meaning of some word and I told her what it meant; she wanted to know how I knew that. Well, because it was derived from the Latin, as many words are, and I did Latin to 'A' level. So then it became imperative that the son should have Latin lessons, God only knows why (from me, of course - who else) and I had knocking on the door again every evening.
It was as if whatever I had, not material things necessarily, she had to benefit from. I put a note on the door, ''Do Not Disturb'' and she knocked on the door to ask why I had put a note there, at which point I just gave up. If I did not answer the door the phone would start ringing.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Calvine said:


> Yes, you may well remember that gem; though it was just one of many (different from your nightmare, but just as unbelievable). It seemed like whatever I had, she wanted, things like:
> She had window boxes, thirteen of them, had to have one at each window. She also had a water softener which someone informed her was bad for plants. So take a guess whose tap water she had to have every morning? There would be a bang at the door, open door, watering can there up against my door waiting to be filled. Took dog for walk, got back, empty watering can back in situ waiting to be filled again. As you can imagine, 13 window boxes need quite a few gallons of water - all this while I am feeding cat, walking dog, getting child to nursery then myself to work.
> She sent her son to some crazy school about 10 miles away and kept asking me where I drove to every day to work, to which I replied truthfully that it varied as I worked then in tourism and it depended on where people were staying, so any one of about six hotels, or often one of the airports. One morning I looked in my rear view mirror and I spotted her car which tailgated me for about eight miles, at which point she turned off to take the boy to his bonkers school. Yes, you guessed, that evening, the usual bang on the door and she informs me that she ''just happened to be behind me'' and noticed I went past his school and how lovely it would be if I could drop him off every day. I reiterated that I did not do the same trip each day so then it was, oh, but on the days you are you could take him, couldn't you . . .
> Then we had the saga of the Latin lessons. She was having difficulty with the meaning of some word and I told her what it meant; she wanted to know how I knew that. Well, because it was derived from the Latin, as many words are, and I did Latin to 'A' level. So then it became imperative that the son should have Latin lessons, God only knows why (from me, of course - who else) and I had knocking on the door again every evening.
> It was as if whatever I had, not material things necessarily, she had to benefit from. I put a note on the door, ''Do Not Disturb'' and she knocked on the door to ask why I had put a note there, at which point I just gave up. If I did not answer the door the phone would start ringing.


Good Lord, I'm flabbergasted! What a neighbour.... Was it only you she did this with? Id have been really miffed at the tailgating, how bizarre


----------



## Calvine

HarlequinCat said:


> Was it only you she did this with?


Yes, I was the only one whom she tormented, which in itself was strange since the other neighbours were there before I was, so she had known them longer than she had known me.


----------



## SbanR

Calvine said:


> Yes, I was the only one whom she tormented, which in itself was strange since the other neighbours were there before I was, so she had known them longer than she had known me.


Sounds like the other neighbours put their foot down but you were a soft touch!


----------



## Calvine

SbanR said:


> Sounds like the other neighbours put their foot down but you were a soft touch!


I couldn't do much more than put a huge notice on the door ''Do Not Disturb'' but that didn't work. I mentioned it to the people who lived there before me, and a couple of neighbours and they were totally amazed (as I was), as she had never pestered them, not once.


----------



## Jesthar

Calvine said:


> I couldn't do much more than put a huge notice on the door ''Do Not Disturb'' but that didn't work. I mentioned it to the people who lived there before me, and a couple of neighbours and they were totally amazed (as I was), as she had never pestered them, not once.


Sometimes, opening the door with fully loaded SuperSoaker and letting rip is the only way...


----------



## SbanR

Jesthar said:


> Sometimes, opening the door with fully loaded SuperSoaker and letting rip is the only way...


:Hilarious


----------



## MollySmith

Still haven’t had my first  feeling very left out


----------



## Happy Paws2

Anyone getting worried about having a jab with half of Europe banning it.


----------



## rona

Happy Paws2 said:


> Anyone getting worried about having a jab with half of Europe banning it.


Nope and I had AZ


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> Nope and I had AZ


and me 3 weeks ago and I'm still having the second one.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Happy Paws2 said:


> Anyone getting worried about having a jab with half of Europe banning it.


Nope , even Italy who banned it admitted it was for political reasons. They have only paused it while they check it is safe. Which it should be. Of the many millions who have had it a very tiny minority have had complications . I think it would be the same for any vaccine


----------



## ForestWomble

-


----------



## David C

Nope. Its completely political just like the shit the are trying to stir up now with the UK and Ireland. I was a staunch remainer but the EU are certainly starting to show their true colours.


----------



## Siskin

David C said:


> Nope. Its completely political just like the shit the are trying to stir up now with the UK and Ireland. I was a staunch remainer but the EU are certainly starting to show their true colours.


Agree with you there. Approx 17 million have had the AZ jab and something like 37 individuals have suffered from blood clots which is the average occurrence, there is no increase at all.

This is the EU playing politics and nothing more


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Only 2 less cases for the Pfizer vaccine but it’s not being questioned. Perhaps it’s only the uk with cases relating to that one


----------



## Gemmaa

Our doctors surgery have posted on FB that they've noticed a significant drop in people accepting the vaccine, and had to list reasons why it's safe.

I'd happily take one of those, deliberately missed, vaccines now, instead of having to wait for May/June.


----------



## Magyarmum

Happy Paws2 said:


> Anyone getting worried about having a jab with half of Europe banning it.


Hungary hasn't banned it.

I had the Chinese Sinopharm vaccine so according to the EU I should be just as worried.


----------



## Magyarmum

Siskin said:


> Agree with you there. Approx 17 million have had the AZ jab and something like 37 individuals have suffered from blood clots which is the average occurrence, there is no increase at all.
> 
> This is the EU playing politics and nothing more


https://www.politico.eu/article/pol...pause-oxford-astrazeneca-vaccine-coronavirus/

*Politics threaten to cloud EU countries' pause of Oxford/AstraZeneca vaccine*


----------



## rona

Magyarmum said:


> https://www.politico.eu/article/pol...pause-oxford-astrazeneca-vaccine-coronavirus/
> 
> *Politics threaten to cloud EU countries' pause of Oxford/AstraZeneca vaccine*


  

My BIL's family in France haven't had a jab yet, not even heard anything about when either. His mum is 86 and his brother is very vulnerable.

Plenty of pics of politicians and the young suited and booted being jabbed though apparently!


----------



## SbanR

rona said:


> My BIL's family in France haven't had a jab yet, not even heard anything about when either. His mum is 86 and his brother is very vulnerable.
> 
> Plenty of pics of politicians and the young suited and booted being jabbed though apparently!


I read an article which said French GPS were being allocated 10 doses/week but were having trouble persuading their patients to accept.


----------



## Magyarmum

rona said:


> My BIL's family in France haven't had a jab yet, not even heard anything about when either. His mum is 86 and his brother is very vulnerable.
> 
> Plenty of pics of politicians and the young suited and booted being jabbed though apparently!





SbanR said:


> I read an article which said French GPS were being allocated 10 doses/week but were having trouble persuading their patients to accept.


France is way behind in its vaccination programme as you can see from this article. Hungary is doing well, but that's because the government bought both the Russian and Chinese vaccine and doesn't have to rely solely on what's being sent from the EU.

https://www.sortiraparis.com/news/c...latest-the-percentage-of-people-vacci/lang/en

*VACCINE IN THE WORLD AS OF WEDNESDAY 17 MARCH 2021: THE PERCENTAGE OF PEOPLE VACCINATED BY COUNTRY?*


----------



## Arny

I heard the blood clots are thought to be less than expected in the general population so with their logic could be the vaccines are reducing the incidence of blood clots!
It was always going to be more difficult to separate normal occurrence of illness from the vaccine purely because of the shear numbers being vaccinated at the same time.


----------



## Siskin

I think summons up the ridiculous situation


----------



## Calvine

Happy Paws2 said:


> Anyone getting worried about having a jab with half of Europe banning it.


No, but I read yesterday (think it was the Times) that many people in UK are cancelling their jabs (first and/or second); which isn't going to get the country back to normal any time soon. Really disappointing as the UK vaccinations were going so brilliantly.


----------



## Calvine

Siskin said:


> I think summons up the ridiculous situation
> 
> View attachment 464462


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Calvine

ForestWomble said:


> I am  :Bag


Is it the Oxford one that worries you, or the Pfizer also?


----------



## ForestWomble

Calvine said:


> Is it the Oxford one that worries you, or the Pfizer also?


Both.

Pfizer due to the fact I have allergies (antibiotics) and the Oxford due to the reports of blood clots as I am more at risk of those.
Not to mention all the reports of horrible side effects have worried me too.


----------



## Blackadder

This is exactly what happened with the MMR vaccine, a totally discredited claim that sowed the seed of doubt & no amount of scientific evidence would change minds! Even after the Dr making the claims was struck off!
Even today there are those that believe it can cause Autism in children & refuse to vaccinate them 

I fear the AstraZeneca jab is going to go down the same route for no reason other than bogus claims made by people who should know better!


----------



## MollySmith

Mine is next week. Had a bit of a tearful minute. Probably AZ, which is fine by me, more likely to die of Covid than a clot. Probably more likely to get run over on the way there as it’s been so long since I crossed a main road.


----------



## MollySmith

For context


----------



## Mum2Heidi

ForestWomble said:


> Both.
> 
> Pfizer due to the fact I have allergies (antibiotics) and the Oxford due to the reports of blood clots as I am more at risk of those.
> Not to mention all the reports of horrible side effects have worried me too.


I had mine on Sunday. First I preferred Oxford. Then swung to Pfizer. The place I went to give Pfizer. Not on Sunday. I had Oxford. Not a single side effect. No sore arm - nothing!! I kept an open mind hoping for the best but prepared to feel poorly.
I think take it in your stride. What's meant to be will be. Covid can be a lot worse.


----------



## Pawscrossed

I didn't have a choice, had AZ/Oxford. I did get weird shivers and went to be early with a headache but that may also have been the relief. You know when one gets so worried you don't realise you're worried until the relief sets it.

Anyway, absolutely fine and I take blood thinners. It's okay to be nervous but we have to trust as we've been told that it's well researched. We're more likely to die of lots of other things, like Covid. I was recommended this programme when it was first shown and it's reassuring. My feeling is that we mustn't put others lives at risk when we lack any medical knowledge or data to do so. What I know about science or medical wouldn't full a postage stamp, but I do understand statistics.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m000qdzd/panorama-the-race-for-a-vaccine


----------



## Siskin

ForestWomble said:


> Both.
> 
> Pfizer due to the fact I have allergies (antibiotics) and the Oxford due to the reports of blood clots as I am more at risk of those.
> Not to mention all the reports of horrible side effects have worried me too.


Don't be frightened of the AZ vaccine. I had it and no side effects whatsoever, not a thing. My husband felt tired a couple of hours later so went to bed early. Woke up the next day after a good nights sleep feeling absolutely fine. 
17 million jabs of AZ have been given in the U.K. and Europe yet only about 37 people have suffered blood clots which is about average for anyone at any time to suffer from blood clots. You are more likely to suffer side effects from over the counter pills such as paracetamol.
You would certainly not like to get covid. If you are hospitalised and need help breathing the equipment they use would scare you to death as I know you can't wear face masks. 
Please don't be scared of the jab, be scared of not having it,


----------



## ForestWomble

Gosh, wishing I hadn't said anything now. That was why I deleted my post, but I got a reply at the same time as I deleted it.

Yes, I'm worried, but I didn't say I wasn't going to have it, my fear of covid outweighs my fear of the vaccine, but I'm still worried by it.


----------



## Siskin

ForestWomble said:


> Gosh, wishing I hadn't said anything now. That was why I deleted my post, but I got a reply at the same time as I deleted it.
> 
> Yes, I'm worried, but I didn't say I wasn't going to have it, my fear of covid outweighs my fear of the vaccine, but I'm still worried by it.


Don't think that way, people are concerned for you not telling you off or anything. Sorry if you thought so, it wasn't meant to be


----------



## ForestWomble

Siskin said:


> Don't think that way, people are concerned for you not telling you off or anything. Sorry if you thought so, it wasn't meant to be[/QUOTE


Sorry I took it the wrong way, having a tough day.


----------



## westie~ma

Had mine today.
When they changed the bandings to include unpaid carers I completed the online form.

Looking after someone who has Parkinsons and is now becoming very confused (it could be the meds it could be DLB), there aren't many upsides to doing what I do, but this has to be one of them.

My mother is so full on that I have my dd to help me, she's home from uni, she got her jab today as well.

We had AZ, so far so good. Arm feels a bit dull/heavy, not painful though. Took paracetamol before going for jab and will take some more tonight.

@ForestWomble its ok feel worried, I know I was concerned about the latest news etc, but my worry was never going to stop me getting it done, told myself its not for me really, its to protect my family and I'd move heaven and earth to protect them so just got on with it. 
Eta, just saw your post about having a tough day, sorry to hear that xxx


----------



## Siskin

ForestWomble said:


> Sorry I took it the wrong way, having a tough day.


Don't worry, times are difficult, I'm surprised when people don't have bad days. Take care of yourself


----------



## simplysardonic

I'm now booked in for 10am tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Dear @ForestWomble - please try not to worry, hopefully the following may reassure you a little?

In terms of your concerns over penicillin allergy, there's good information on https://www.anaphylaxis.org.uk/covid-19-advice/pfizer-covid-19-vaccine-and-allergies/

Snippet here: "Yes, allergy to penicillins is not a contraindication to the Pfizer/BioNTech or AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine or Moderna vaccine. If you have a history of immediate onset anaphylaxis to multiple classes of drugs or unexplained anaphylaxis - please also refer to the additional information at the end of these FAQs"

As far as the blood clot risk for the AZ vaccination goes, the incidence based on the 40 people (possibly slightly fewer) who have developed a clot given the 17 million people who have had the vaccination is 0.00000235294%. The incidence of a clot in the general population is about 1:1000, so about 0.1% - and most of the small research studies on Covid patients in ITU demonstrate a clot incidence of about 30% - so definitely less chance of a clot from the vaccine than if you had Covid.

I read an interesting piece yesterday about the AZ vaccination, where it was talking about side effects. Normally, the worse the side effects, the better the immune response. It was talking about how the vast majority of folk over 70 years old have had no side effects at all (though it doesn't say why - but I have to say that anecdotally I think that's true) but that even without any side effects, the immune response is the same.

I do understand how concerning it is, I know vaccinations are worrying - and I am not making light of your worries at all. I give flu and whooping cough vaccination to pregnant women as part of my job and there is concern about those sometimes too. My poor husband was getting all excited about them getting closer to his age group, then the news came out earlier about the delay  Booo. At least I've had my two doses though - and I'm the person who is the most risky for him to be in contact with.

HTH a bit.


----------



## ForestWomble

Thank you @westie~ma , @Siskin and @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Happy Paws2

Pawscrossed said:


> I didn't have a choice, had AZ/Oxford. I did get weird shivers and went to be early with a headache but that may also have been the relief. You know when one gets so worried you don't realise you're worried until the relief sets it.
> 
> Anyway, absolutely fine and I take blood thinners. It's okay to be nervous but we have to trust as we've been told that it's well researched. We're more likely to die of lots of other things, like Covid. I was recommended this programme when it was first shown and it's reassuring. My feeling is that we mustn't put others lives at risk when we lack any medical knowledge or data to do so. What I know about science or medical wouldn't full a postage stamp, but I do understand statistics.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m000qdzd/panorama-the-race-for-a-vaccine


OH and myself didn't have a choice we both had the AZ/oxford and I'm not worried about the second one. I too take blood thinners but I'd still have it anyway. I think the risk is to low to worry about.


----------



## MollySmith

ForestWomble said:


> Gosh, wishing I hadn't said anything now. That was why I deleted my post, but I got a reply at the same time as I deleted it.
> 
> Yes, I'm worried, but I didn't say I wasn't going to have it, my fear of covid outweighs my fear of the vaccine, but I'm still worried by it.


It must've felt like your worries were not valid, but they are and if I caused any offence, I'm so sorry. It's all a bit scary. If it helps both my OH and Dad had the Pfizer and were fine. Take care x


----------



## lorilu

My appointment for my first vaccine is Friday at 1:15. The 2nd shot is 3 weeks after that and I have been advised to make no plans for the following two days (at least) as I am highly likely to be very ill.


----------



## ForestWomble

MollySmith said:


> It must've felt like your worries were not valid, but they are and if I caused any offence, I'm so sorry. It's all a bit scary. If it helps both my OH and Dad had the Pfizer and were fine. Take care x


Thank you. Well, yes, I'll admit that it felt like my worries were not valid and I was being silly.


----------



## rona

This shortage thing is a little odd. The companies are saying there is no shortage or difficulty delivering.

Do you think they are going to concentrate all efforts on second jabs and don't want to upset the under 50s, so a vaccine shortage is being used to deflect anger?

Has the EU managed to block some or is our government trying to appease them?


----------



## Magyarmum

rona said:


> This shortage thing is a little odd. The companies are saying there is no shortage or difficulty delivering.
> 
> Do you think they are going to concentrate all efforts on second jabs and don't want to upset the under 50s, so a vaccine shortage is being used to deflect anger?
> 
> Or has the EU managed to block some?


https://www.politico.eu/article/ursula-von-der-leyen-coronavirus-vaccine-exports-eu-fair-share/

*Von der Leyen threatens to block vaccine exports unless EU 'gets its fair share'*
The EU may also restrict vaccine exports to countries with higher vaccination rates than Europe, she added.


----------



## rona

Magyarmum said:


> https://www.politico.eu/article/ursula-von-der-leyen-coronavirus-vaccine-exports-eu-fair-share/
> 
> *Von der Leyen threatens to block vaccine exports unless EU 'gets its fair share'*
> The EU may also restrict vaccine exports to countries with higher vaccination rates than Europe, she added.


Sorry. I didn't want this to turn political. That's on the other thread. My OH is one of those that may have to wait when the vac is in finger tip distance an now at arms length away


----------



## rona

Ok. Apparently is doses from India that's slowing it up


----------



## HarlequinCat

Astrazeneca are saying there are no delays with delivery of the vaccine.
I can see some people are already saying the government are doing this to delay the easing of lockdown.


----------



## Magyarmum

rona said:


> Sorry. I didn't want this to turn political. That's on the other thread. My OH is one of those that may have to wait when the vac is in finger tip distance an now at arms length away


Me neither! I have to admit I sometimes get the two threads muddled up.

Blame it on the lockdown and my brain that's gone into hibernation


----------



## Calvine

ForestWomble said:


> Gosh, wishing I hadn't said anything now. That was why I deleted my post, but I got a reply at the same time as I deleted it.


You have every right to say whatever you like without thinking that anyone will judge you - it was not intended to; and it's entirely up to you whether you have it or not. The reason I asked which you were worried about is that my GP told me to only have the Oxford one (the surgery will do both as far as I can see) as having the polio vaccine ended up with me being in hospital years ago when I was at school, so I more or less assumed that the Oxford one is considered less likely to have any bad reactions.


----------



## Calvine

Arny said:


> I heard the blood clots are thought to be less than expected in the general population so with their logic could be the vaccines are reducing the incidence of blood clots!
> It was always going to be more difficult to separate normal occurrence of illness from the vaccine purely because of the shear numbers being vaccinated at the same time.


And the fact is, they started with the older patients who are (allegedly) more at risk of suffering blood clots. If they had started with the younger working age ones, it may well not have appeared as a problem. Who knows?


----------



## Mum2Heidi

ForestWomble said:


> Sorry I took it the wrong way, having a tough day.


Ditto the above. Felt awful to think I may have upset you. Trying to help doesn't always go to plan.
Pleased you understand and hope you soon feel less concerned.


----------



## ForestWomble

Calvine said:


> You have every right to say whatever you like without thinking that anyone will judge you - it was not intended to; and it's entirely up to you whether you have it or not. The reason I asked which you were worried about is that my GP told me to only have the Oxford one (the surgery will do both as far as I can see) as having the polio vaccine ended up with me being in hospital years ago when I was at school, so I more or less assumed that the Oxford one is considered less likely to have any bad reactions.


I didn't mind you asking, and thank you for the above, that's good to know.


----------



## ForestWomble

*Group hug*


----------



## simplysardonic

I had mine this morning, by far the worst bit was the anticipation of having it than the actual having it!

No side effects so far but I do have suspected fibro so I'm not sure if I get any symptoms I'd be able to tell them apart anyway.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

ForestWomble said:


> *Group hug*


Group (((((((HUG))))))) right back


----------



## Boxer123

Got mine on Saturday due to asthma


----------



## Boxer123

Didn’t ask which one ignorance is bliss.


----------



## niamh123

Me and OH had our first AZ jab 12 days ago,oh was fine no side effects I was fine for the first 2 days but on the 3rd day my arm was so painful don't know if it's something to do with me having Fibro but even so sleep was unbearable the pain eased 3 days ago


----------



## SbanR

Boxer123 said:


> Didn't ask which one ignorance is bliss.


After your jab you would have been given a little vaccination card. If you look at it you'll see it names the vaccine you had.


----------



## Boxer123

SbanR said:


> After your jab you would have been given a little vaccination card. If you look at it you'll see it names the vaccine you had.


By then it will be to late  I'm actually very happy I thought I'd be waiting longer. I've been so anxious about Covid and long Covid.


----------



## Jobeth

I got a text from the GP and had it 20 minutes later. It was very efficient and I only had to queue for about 10 minutes.


----------



## DolomiTTe

I'm having mine on my way home from work today, at 5.23pm (very precise).


----------



## Jobeth

I was a bit late for mine but it didn’t matter. I did have a bad reaction as I woke up in the night and couldn’t stop shaking for ages. I took some paracetamol and managed to fall asleep. I felt fine this morning and went to work. Someone said the same happened to them but it is only short term.


----------



## kittih

They are doing Group 9 here. Had mine in Sunday. 10 hours later had muscle aches and a sore arm for 24 hours but otherwise felt fine. All gone the next day except slightly tender at injection site.

We were in and out in under 5 minutes, they were so quick and professional and I barely noticed the injection. Glad I had some side effects as I wasn't sure she had even jabbed me  I had AZ.


----------



## lorilu

The vaccine experience was made as easy as can be, though anything like this always causes me a great deal of stress and I came home and went to bed. I feel very cold, can't seem to get warm. I had the vaccine at 12:53 pm and my arm is just starting to feel sore, though I could taste it in my mouth immediately after she injected it into the muscle. (I did not feel the injection) Sort of a peroxide taste. 

Remember the liquid polio vaccines in the little plastic cup? Like that, but with a bit of a metallic after taste. The taste lingered so on my drive home, unwilling to stop at the store I went through the drive thru at McDonald's and got a chocolate shake which I sucked down in seconds. That was hours ago though so can't be attributed to the chill I still feel.

I've taken my temp and its 98.5 F which, while high for me (I tend to be around 95F or 96F) isn't really a fever so not reportable.

The local college campus vaccine clinic location has been selected as a state mass vaccination site, anyone from anywhere in the state can make an appointment and come there, and it is running like a well oiled machine as the saying goes. Massive electronic signs on the sides of the road leave no questions about where to go. There is a national guard soldier every 10 or 15 yards (or maybe farther apart, I'm not good judging distances) standing along the road once you enter the campus, checking your papers and directing you where to go. In the building, again, the national guard is everywhere. Everyone very polite and helpful. Arrows and stickers on the floor and tape making the lanes...easy to follow even for someone like me who goes brain dead in these kind of situations.

My appointment was for 1:15, but I arrived early and was vaccinated, as I said at 12:53. I then dutifully went to the "waiting room" where I sat and read my book for the requisite 15 minutes to ensure I was not having an allergic reaction then I came home.


----------



## Boxer123

Well the centre is 2 minutes from house so I was there and back in five minutes. Has the Astra vaccine didn’t hurt at all going in.


----------



## Gemmaa

My brother has a terrible heart problem, and he had the AZ one yesterday. 
All he has is a little headache and sore arm. He's already had Covid, so was a little worried as some people have said the side effects are worse if you've had it.
So far, so good!


----------



## lorilu

My arm got very sore in the night. Maybe because I am a side sleeper. And it's still sore this morning but not nearly as sore as a tetanus shot is! I aside from waking once or twice because the arm was sore, I slept far better than I normally do. Isn't that weird.


----------



## simplysardonic

I had a day of feeling 'fluey' yesterday (feverish but without an actual fever & a substantial headache), but am pretty chipper today.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

I had my first dose last Sunday, not going to lie I woke up feeling awful in the early hours of Monday and felt dreadful all day Monday, by Tuesday morning I felt much better and completely fine 48hrs after receiving the jab. Very impressed with how efficient the hub was however they did say it was normally busier and it seemed due to it being Mothers day less people had booked that day. My next is due on the Sunday before Late May bank holiday so hopefully those booking their first dose will be avoiding bank holiday weekend and it will be just us 2nd dose returners.


----------



## simplysardonic

3dogs2cats said:


> I had my first dose last Sunday, not going to lie I woke up feeling awful in the early hours of Monday and felt dreadful all day Monday, by Tuesday morning I felt much better and completely fine 48hrs after receiving the jab. Very impressed with how efficient the hub was however they did say it was normally busier and it seemed due to it being Mothers day less people had booked that day. My next is due on the Sunday before Late May bank holiday so hopefully those booking their first dose will be avoiding bank holiday weekend and it will be just us 2nd dose returners.


Yes, I was very impressed with the efficiency of my local centre, it was at my village hall, was in & out in about 15 minutes.


----------



## Calvine

SbanR said:


> After your jab you would have been given a little vaccination card.


Is that after the second; people I know who have had just the first have received nothing.


----------



## Siskin

Calvine said:


> Is that after the second; people I know who have had just the first have received nothing.


I got a card when I had my first jab giving the type of vaccine and the batch number


----------



## Boxer123

Calvine said:


> Is that after the second; people I know who have had just the first have received nothing.


I got a card.


----------



## Beth78

Yeah I go this card when I went for mine.


----------



## lorilu

Siskin said:


> I got a card when I had my first jab giving the type of vaccine and the batch number


Me too.


----------



## Bisbow

And me and OH


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> I got a card when I had my first jab giving the type of vaccine and the batch number


I did as well and the date of the second jab.


----------



## Magyarmum

I didn't get one but expect I will when I have my second jab. Apparently ours are going to be plastic cards similar to the driving licence.


----------



## Calvine

The people I know who have had the first and not received anything had it done at their GP surgery, not at a vax centre; maybe that's the difference. My next door neighbour must be due for his second (he's 88) so will ask him to let me know what happens after he's had it, whether he gets some proof. You would hope so, wouldn't you (after all, cats get proof from the vet).


----------



## Magyarmum

Calvine said:


> The people I know who have had the first and not received anything had it done at their GP surgery, not at a vax centre; maybe that's the difference. My next door neighbour must be due for his second (he's 88) so will ask him to let me know what happens after he's had it, whether he gets some proof. You would hope so, wouldn't you (after all, cats get proof from the vet).


And dogs too and mine have Hungarian Pet Passports which allows them to travel anywhere within the EU


----------



## Calvine

Magyarmum said:


> And dogs too and mine have Hungarian Pet Passports which allows them to travel anywhere within the EU


Mine have EU passports (issued back in the day) which probably don't entitle them to anything I imagine!


----------



## tabelmabel

I had a surprise phone call from the hospital last week: second vaccine originally scheduled 5th April has been brought forward to this Monday coming

Only 8 wks from first dose; well chuffed. No cards being given out as proof in Scotland


----------



## Siskin

tabelmabel said:


> I had a surprise phone call from the hospital last week: second vaccine originally scheduled 5th April has been brought forward to this Monday coming
> 
> Only 8 wks from first dose; well chuffed. No cards being given out as proof in Scotland


Wow that's quick. I'm at week 9, nearly 10 from the first one. Mobile is left on in anticipation of the second jab soon.


----------



## SbanR

Calvine said:


> Is that after the second; people I know who have had just the first have received nothing.





Siskin said:


> I got a card when I had my first jab giving the type of vaccine and the batch number


As Siskin. Card after first jab giving details of the vaccine.


----------



## SbanR

Calvine said:


> The people I know who have had the first and not received anything had it done at their GP surgery, not at a vax centre; maybe that's the difference.


My jab was organised through my GP
Seems to be regional variation


----------



## Calvine

tabelmabel said:


> second vaccine originally scheduled 5th April has been brought forward to this Monday coming


That's good news; I imagined with all the recent shenanigans there might, if anything, be a delay. But the newspapers (if you can call them that) are great at scaremongering about possibility of shortages, I suppose, as it makes more exciting headlines than saying, ''The vax programme is going really brilliantly and tabelmabel is getting her next jab early''. What area are you @tabelmabel? I think some areas are doing noticeably better than others if I can believe what I occasionally read.


----------



## lorilu

Not only did I get a card with the date and time, type of vaccine and expiration date of the vaccine, and the date of my next appointment, I got a little sticker that bears a little insignia "(my state) Safe" (a picture of the shape of my state and the word safe) and the legend "I got vaccinated!". Along the same lines as the little stickers that get handed out when I vote that have the state shape, the American flag, a check mark and the legend "I voted!".


----------



## tabelmabel

Calvine said:


> What area are you @tabelmabel?


Perth and Kinross (Scotland)

I had pfeizer - maybe they have just ordered too many and are calling folk forward to use them up. Scotland is behind England generally, I think


----------



## lorilu

It appears I've lost a friend over this issue. I posted elsewhere about getting the vaccine. It's a small forum, and most of the people who post are, shall we say "anti covid" as in they feel their liberties are being stepped on and it's all blown up and all that, so to keep the peace we don't talk about covid. However I thought I'd share that I was getting the vaccine. Presumably they, or at least my friend, care about me, and I thought they might want to know how it went. Their replies about why they wouldn't were predicable but I didn't comment on that, I simply stated my reasons. My (ex?) friend kind of went ballistic on me claiming I was defensive and if I asked for opinions (I didn't actually ask for opinions, I just stated I was getting it) I shouldn't expect everyone to agree with mine and she didn't appreciative being attacked. It was very odd because I never mentioned her post at all, except to thank her for posting. I just posted *my* reasons, thoroughly thought out, because I did struggle with my decision, it being a bit scary to get something so brand new.

It appears to me she is the one feeling defensive, if she took my post to be an attack. I'm feeling a little sad about it we've been friends a long time and shared a lot but I guess there really isn't anything else to do.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

lorilu said:


> It appears I've lost a friend over this issue. I posted elsewhere about getting the vaccine. It's a small forum, and most of the people who post are, shall we say "anti covid" as in they feel their liberties are being stepped on and it's all blown up and all that, so to keep the peace we don't talk about covid. However I thought I'd share that I was getting the vaccine. Presumably they, or at least my friend, care about me, and I thought they might want to know how it went. Their replies about why they wouldn't were predicable but I didn't comment on that, I simply stated my reasons. My (ex?) friend kind of went ballistic on me claiming I was defensive and if I asked for opinions (I didn't actually ask for opinions, I just stated I was getting it) I shouldn't expect everyone to agree with mine and she didn't appreciative being attacked. It was very odd because I never mentioned her post at all, except to thank her for posting. I just posted *my* reasons, thoroughly thought out, because I did struggle with my decision, it being a bit scary to get something so brand new.
> 
> It appears to me she is the one feeling defensive, if she took my post to be an attack. I'm feeling a little sad about it we've been friends a long time and shared a lot but I guess there really isn't anything else to do.


I'm really sorry but I think you're right. She obviously feels so strongly about her feelings she's totally disregarded yours.
In completely different circumstances a friend of nearly 30 years turned on me in a similar way. Her accusations had no foundations, I could prove it, but she wouldn't allow it. Afterwards I was glad because I shouldn't have to.
I tried to mend bridges on numerous occasions but fell foul. That was also a blessing. Once someone has treated you like that there is no way forward. Still hurts she thought I was capable of such dreadful, things let alone did them.


----------



## Tiggers

I had my first Covid vaccination last week .


----------



## lorilu

Mum2Heidi said:


> I'm really sorry but I think you're right. She obviously feels so strongly about her feelings she's totally disregarded yours.
> In completely different circumstances a friend of nearly 30 years turned on me in a similar way. Her accusations had no foundations, I could prove it, but she wouldn't allow it. Afterwards I was glad because I shouldn't have to.
> I tried to mend bridges on numerous occasions but fell foul. That was also a blessing. Once someone has treated you like that there is no way forward. Still hurts she thought I was capable of such dreadful, things let alone did them.


Thank you. And you got to the heart of it, it hurts me that she would think I would "attack" her for differing from me. I've read my post over and over and cannot find anything that even mentions her comments. And I feel as you do, there isn't any point in defending myself further. Perhaps these are her true colors and I'm better off.


----------



## Nicola234

I’m one of the ones that chose undecided to start with but have now changed my vote to yes, as I will do anything to protect my loved ones, friends and family and I’m convinced now it’s the best choice x


----------



## lorilu

Nicola234 said:


> I'm one of the ones that chose undecided to start with but have now changed my vote to yes, as I will do anything to protect my loved ones, friends and family and I'm convinced now it's the best choice x


These were basically my reasons. I want to see my elderly and only, living uncle who has Parkinson's, my mother's brother, he and my aunt are like second parents to me I adore them and miss them terribly. I have a friend in chemo for breast cancer and another just finishing up her radiation after chemo and surgery for breast cancer. I want to see her. And so on and so forth. So much cancer in my family and I long to see my family members, and hug them and be with them. And when I wrote that, my (ex) friend took offense.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

lorilu said:


> Thank you. And you got to the heart of it, it hurts me that she would think I would "attack" her for differing from me. I've read my post over and over and cannot find anything that even mentions her comments. And I feel as you do, there isn't any point in defending myself further. Perhaps these are her true colors and I'm better off.


I read through our text history many times to stop doubting myself. Thought if I showed her we could sort it. She never had time and accused me of more. I let her borrow my deceased hubby's will. They were in a similar scenario and I thought it would be helpful. After her meltdowns I text, rang and emailed asking her to return it. She'd blocked me. Finally I popped a note through her door. She brought it round on the anniversary of his passing. Apologised for not returning it. I tried to resolve things, she stormed off ranting again.
An hour later I had a text apologising and hoping one day we could be friends.
Don't chastise or put yourself through what I went through. It took all that for me to realise there's no going back and a few years to believe I wasn't a horrid person and did nothing wrong.

Sorry for derailing thread


----------



## rona

One of my local GP hubs have run out of people to vaccinate for the first time and is being forced to move onto second jabs, even though they have enough vaccine coming next week to do all 45-50s and the second jabs that need doing. 
They are getting very frustrated at have vacs and not being able to use them


----------



## lorilu

rona said:


> One of my local GP hubs have run out of people to vaccinate for the first time and is being forced to move onto second jabs, even though they have enough vaccine coming next week to do all 45-50s and the second jabs that need doing.
> They are getting very frustrated at have vacs and not being able to use them


I can see how that would be. Up until they opened this "mass vaccination site" where I went on Friday, clinics were announced and then filled in minutes. And it still isn't open to everyone, just 60 and over and essential workers and those with certain health issues. We'll be getting people traveling from other parts of the state to come to this one though. They are claiming "up to 1000 vaccinations a day" and are hoping this (and I think there are 4 or 5 other new sites like this opened up on state college campuses around the state) hoping that these sites will open things up enough to lift all vaccine restrictions, so everyone who wants one can get it.


----------



## Calvine

lorilu said:


> It appears I've lost a friend over this issue. I posted elsewhere about getting the vaccine. It's a small forum, and most of the people who post are, shall we say "anti covid" as in they feel their liberties are being stepped on and it's all blown up and all that, so to keep the peace we don't talk about covid. However I thought I'd share that I was getting the vaccine. Presumably they, or at least my friend, care about me,  and I thought they might want to know how it went. Their replies about why they wouldn't were predicable but I didn't comment on that, I simply stated my reasons. My (ex?) friend kind of went ballistic on me claiming I was defensive and if I asked for opinions (I didn't actually ask for opinions, I just stated I was getting it) I shouldn't expect everyone to agree with mine and she didn't appreciative being attacked. It was very odd because I never mentioned her post at all, except to thank her for posting. I just posted *my* reasons, thoroughly thought out, because I did struggle with my decision, it being a bit scary to get something so brand new.
> 
> It appears to me she is the one feeling defensive, if she took my post to be an attack. I'm feeling a little sad about it we've been friends a long time and shared a lot but I guess there really isn't anything else to do.


People are being really strange about the whole vaccination subject. I've asked a few people during the course of a WhatsApp (not sent specifically to ask about the vax, just ''in passing'', so to speak) and several, when they have replied to the WhatsApp, have totally ignored the fact that I asked it. ''Yes, I got the car fixed'', ''Yes, Mum's out of hospital'' but a total blank on the question about the vax. And one in particular is a complete hypochondriac, when she rings or texts it's always to tell me what Dr Martin has said or done or suggested. I know about every blood test, BP reading, ultrasound she has . . . you name it. But no mention of whether Dr Martin has organised a vaccination.


----------



## tabelmabel

People sure are being strange about it. I only mention it on this thread now as, in real life, the first friend i told went ballistic!! Because she is older than me and hasnt been invited for hers.

I told her by text initially, and got a rant back about how disorganised the whole thing is. Anyway, when i got this call up for my second one, I was sitting with OH having my lunch so I composed a provocative text for said friend saying how efficient everything is and what great news i had had.

Sent it.

Waited.

Few mins later her reply did not disappoint:Hilarious

I let her know we were sat there laughing and just got a "ha ha"


She doesnt seem at all pleased that my life is being protected at all - surely every extra person vaccinated is good news for all. Everyone i know is desperate to have the vaccine asap and they dont want anyone younger to get in before them.


----------



## Calvine

tabelmabel said:


> Everyone i know is desperate to have the vaccine asap


That's why I can't understand them not mentioning if they have been, or are planning to be done (especially the hypochondriac). It makes me think they aren't having it. My neighbour's cleaning lady told me that he had an appointment - I didn't ask her.


----------



## Jobeth

tabelmabel said:


> People sure are being strange about it. I only mention it on this thread now as, in real life, the first friend i told went ballistic!! Because she is older than me and hasnt been invited for hers.
> 
> I told her by text initially, and got a rant back about how disorganised the whole thing is. Anyway, when i got this call up for my second one, I was sitting with OH having my lunch so I composed a provocative text for said friend saying how efficient everything is and what great news i had had.
> 
> Sent it.
> 
> Waited.
> 
> Few mins later her reply did not disappoint:Hilarious
> 
> I let her know we were sat there laughing and just got a "ha ha"
> 
> She doesnt seem at all pleased that my life is being protected at all - surely every extra person vaccinated is good news for all. Everyone i know is desperate to have the vaccine asap and they dont want anyone younger to get in before them.


Only two of us at work live in the same county. We both got a text from our general NHS GP service and got an appointment locally. There are some at work in the group before still waiting as they have had to book at a hub. Most of them are miles away and have limited appointments.

The same service has a contact number and offers offer same day appointments with a nurse or GP during evenings, weekends and bank holidays if you can't see your own GP. I don't think it's common though.


----------



## tabelmabel

That's me back from having my 2nd vaccine. It leaked a bit and i'd to hold a cotton wool ball on it to press it in. Hopefully enough has gone in.


----------



## rona

Well. one of my local vaccine centers have got 1500 spare slots and no one to take them. They are not allowed to do under 50s and have special rules on second jabs they can do.
They've even offered them to other sites and all of those are up to date too.
If they have to hang on until the end of next month to do under 50s, these vaccines will be only fit for the bin!


----------



## Ringypie

lorilu said:


> These were basically my reasons. I want to see my elderly and only, living uncle who has Parkinson's, my mother's brother, he and my aunt are like second parents to me I adore them and miss them terribly. I have a friend in chemo for breast cancer and another just finishing up her radiation after chemo and surgery for breast cancer. I want to see her. And so on and so forth. So much cancer in my family and I long to see my family members, and hug them and be with them. And when I wrote that, my (ex) friend took offense.


From someone fighting the same fight I just want to thank you so very much for caring enough to keep those like me safe. I wish everyone was as selfless and thoughtful as you xx


----------



## lorilu

rona said:


> Well. one of my local vaccine centers have got 1500 spare slots and no one to take them. They are not allowed to do under 50s and have special rules on second jabs they can do.
> They've even offered them to other sites and all of those are up to date too.
> If they have to hang on until the end of next month to do under 50s, these vaccines will be only fit for the bin!


Insanity.


----------



## Calvine

rona said:


> Well. one of my local vaccine centers have got 1500 spare slots and no one to take them. They are not allowed to do under 50s and have special rules on second jabs they can do.
> They've even offered them to other sites and all of those are up to date too.
> If they have to hang on until the end of next month to do under 50s, these vaccines will be only fit for the bin!


I heard that some vax centres were closing early as there were insufficient ''takers''. Hmmm.


----------



## MollySmith

Had my first vaccine yesterday - AZ. Will say that I’ve had a rough night, but still extremely grateful. Second is booked via NHS for June. Still waiting for husband’s second Pfizer, he had first 23rd Jan so assuming it’s soon.


----------



## lorilu

MollySmith said:


> Had my first vaccine yesterday - AZ. Will say that I've had a rough night, but still extremely grateful. Second is booked via NHS for June. Still waiting for husband's second Pfizer, he had first 23rd Jan so assuming it's soon.


Pfizer second shot is supposed to be 3 weeks after the first. Mine was scheduled at the time of my first shot. 3 weeks later, to the minute.


----------



## Arny

lorilu said:


> Pfizer second shot is supposed to be 3 weeks after the first. Mine was scheduled at the time of my first shot. 3 weeks later, to the minute.


UK is doing both at max 12 weeks.
Allowed more people to have partial immunity than fewer people with full coverage. Reducing hospitalisation is/was the priority.


----------



## Magyarmum

Arny said:


> UK is doing both at max 12 weeks.
> Allowed more people to have partial immunity than fewer people with full coverage. Reducing hospitalisation is/was the priority.


The same here in Hungary. I had the Chinese Sinopharm vaccine nearly a month ago, but have no idea when I'll be getting my 2nd jab.


----------



## Arny

Magyarmum said:


> The same here in Hungary. I had the Chinese Sinopharm vaccine nearly a month ago, but have no idea when I'll be getting my 2nd jab.


My parents have both had theirs and booked their next, at the 12 weeks interval, at the same time. I'm not sure for people having it done at the gp get to book the next.
AZ at least was found to give even more immunity at the longer interval as they had the data for it during their trials. I would have thought there's no reason to think that the others won't work the same.


----------



## Happy Paws2

OH has just had a phone call, they have brought forward by one week his second jab.


----------



## Siskin

Happy Paws2 said:


> OH has just had a phone call, they have brought forward by one week his second jab.


When did he have his first one?


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> When did he have his first one?


First one on 23rd of January, second appointment is now on the 3rd of April.


----------



## Siskin

Happy Paws2 said:


> First one on 23rd of January, second appointment is now on the 3rd of April.


I had my first one on the 15th January so hopefully my second one should be soon.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Happy Paws2 said:


> First one on 23rd of January, second appointment is now on the *3rd of April.*


 Sorry it's this Saturday 27th March I misunderstood what he said.


----------



## DolomiTTe

Had my first jab last week, on Friday after work, and they booked my second one in for 4th June, while I was there. Had the AZ vaccine and had no side effects other than a sore arm. I was convinced I'd at least get bad headaches, as I do get a lot of them at the best of times, but nothing whatsoever - I'm a very happy bunny!!


----------



## Siskin

Happy Paws2 said:


> Sorry it's this Saturday 27th March I misunderstood what he said.


Wow that is a quick turnaround, that's just nine weeks


----------



## O2.0

I'm finally booked for my set of vaccines - the moderna one. I'm very excited. They've just announced at work that once we're 90 days out from our last vaccine, we no longer have to quarantine if we're considered a close contact. 
One more step towards normalcy!


----------



## lorilu

Arny said:


> UK is doing both at max 12 weeks.
> Allowed more people to have partial immunity than fewer people with full coverage. Reducing hospitalisation is/was the priority.


I had no idea the lee way for the second shot was so wide. I thought the 2nd dose timing was strict, 3 weeks for Pfizer, 4 weeks for Moderna. That's the way it's stressed in my area. I looked it up and see it can go up to 6 weeks (42) days, but the sooner after the designated time the better.


----------



## Calvine

Irish GP who refuses to give vaccine breaks silence after being slammed by HSE chief - Irish Mirror Online


----------



## Happy Paws2

According to what my Husband has just read, GP's get £12.98p for every person they vaccinate and £42 if they come to your house. Not a bad little earner is it.


----------



## rona

rona said:


> Well. one of my local vaccine centers have got 1500 spare slots and no one to take them. They are not allowed to do under 50s and have special rules on second jabs they can do.
> They've even offered them to other sites and all of those are up to date too.
> If they have to hang on until the end of next month to do under 50s, these vaccines will be only fit for the bin!


Sense has prevailed. They said they were going to push hard to be able to go below the 50 age group and my OH is now booked in for Saturday, as are many others 45-50


----------



## Jesthar

Happy Paws2 said:


> According to what my Husband has just read, GP's get £12.98p for every person they vaccinate and £42 if they come to your house. Not a bad little earner is it.


Where did he read that? As the only info I can find with those figures is from late last year.

And even then, it wouldn't be a a nice little earner - administering the vaccine costs a practice a fair bit of money. The payment is designed to make the campaign "cost neutral" - but that's at best. And the origial proposal was that they only get paid after the second dose is administered, so if (for example) someone has an adverse reaction to the first jab (possibly only a very mild one) and decides they don't want the second, the GP doesn't get paid for the first dose at all.

Plus this isn't a simple matter of the jabs arriving neatly prepackaged in individual doses, ready to go. The vaccines arrive in vials of 1,000 doses, and someone has to draw up and mix all of them. That takes time and resource (so more staffing costs), and is not something you want to get wrong! So that's a lot of extra staff time in addition to the actual vaccination process. Oh, and arranging appropriate storage facilities for the vaccine, of course.

And after all that, you have to add on location hire for those who don't have on site space (church halls etc.), plus the constant cleaning and sanitisation of locations (plus PPE costs), which is higher than usual because unlike the flu jabs recipients have to remain on site afterwards for a short while to monitor for side effects so there are extra sets of chairs and areas to clean constantly.

All that on top of the day to day work, and with no guarantee of payment if someone doesn't return for their second dose (unless that has changed), so the practice could lose money overall.


----------



## Bisbow

My daughter is now jabbing peoples arms in gay abandum but only gets normal overtime rates for doing it, no extra cash for her per patient


----------



## Magyarmum

Sandor, the village mini bus driver has just popped round to tell me I'll be having my second jab tomorrow at 11 am. It'll be exactly a month since my first one.

Either he or one of the village's other staff will take me there and bring me back.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Had a letter from the government this morning saying that from 1st April I don't have to shield anymore, also that Supermarkets will still keep our priority shopping slots until 21st June, which is what I need as I'm only going out if I have to. 

Just hope they have got it are right.


----------



## diefenbaker

I've had the first. I had a headache the next day which may or may not have been the vaccine and a low intensity ache at the injection site for a few days. Booked in for second in June.


----------



## Magyarmum

It looks as though our schools will reopen either on the 12th or 19th April. It depends whether they can manage to have given the first jab to 2.5 million people including all teachers and staff..


----------



## Siskin

Just been contacted by my gp surgery to have my second jab. All booked in for tomorrow. Yesssssss


----------



## Magyarmum

Had my second jab about two hours ago I was given an official looking piece of paper to prove I've had it done.

Now all I need is the T shirt


----------



## Jesthar

Magyarmum said:


> Had my second jab about two hours ago I was given an official looking piece of paper to prove I've had it done.
> 
> Now all I need is the T shirt


Love the T-shirt! But... "Make in USA"? Why do I find myself doubting that?


----------



## Cleo38

I had my first jab yesterday morning & was fine all day so I went out for a run in the evening. Woke up at midnight feeling dreadful, shivering then sweating, I threw up & had a terrible headache. I still feel bad this morning & have been asleep most of the day. Poor dogs haven't done anything at all as I've felt so bad


----------



## kimthecat

Cleo38 said:


> I had my first jab yesterday morning & was fine all day so I went out for a run in the evening. Woke up at midnight feeling dreadful, shivering then sweating, I threw up & had a terrible headache. I still feel bad this morning & have been asleep most of the day. Poor dogs haven't done anything at all as I've felt so bad


Sorry to hear that. The same happened to me.

Im glad to hear that members are getting their second jab. Im due one and Im worried I wont get one in case there's a shortage. I had one beginning of February and assume I have to wait three months.


----------



## Siskin

kimthecat said:


> Sorry to hear that. The same happened to me.
> 
> Im glad to hear that members are getting their second jab. Im due one and Im worried I wont get one in case there's a shortage. I had one beginning of February and assume I have to wait three months.


My husband is on the same timescale as you. My second one is 10 weeks from the first not 12 so you never know you might get yours a little earlier.


----------



## kimthecat

Siskin said:


> My husband is on the same timescale as you. My second one is 10 weeks from the first not 12 so you never know you might get yours a little earlier.


Thx . That would be good ,


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> Sorry to hear that. The same happened to me.
> 
> Im glad to hear that members are getting their second jab. Im due one and Im worried I wont get one in case there's a shortage. I had one beginning of February and assume I have to wait three months.


I've already booked mine, I had the option to book both together. They were very well organized when I went to get mine done, very quick & efficient.


----------



## kimthecat

Cleo38 said:


> I've already booked mine, I had the option to book both together. They were very well organized when I went to get mine done, very quick & efficient.


Oh thats good. Did your GP do it or did you go to a centre. ? I went to a centre.


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> Oh thats good. Did your GP do it or did you go to a centre. ? I went to a centre.


I went to the local town hall. I think my next one is 5th June. I hope I dont feel rough after the next one .... but I shouldn't moan as I'm lucky that I've had it done


----------



## Siskin

Had my second jab now.
Not quite such a slick operation as the first time due to the hospital doing the Pfizer jabs when I arrived. All us AZers had to sit in our cars until we were called. At one point the volunteers were roaming round the car park looking for someone that was due the Pfizer who had disappeared
Finally got into the waiting room when suddenly there was a bit of an emergency. It seems that a man coming round to the waiting room had either collapsed or just fallen over something and needed to be attended to and ferried in on a wheelchair. He wasn’t elderly, so either he had feinted because he was nervous about the jab or had tripped.
Once that was sorted we were soon in, cross questioned and jabbed and off out again. Felt the jab this time.
At the moment I feel fine.


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> Finally got into the waiting room when suddenly there was a bit of an emergency. It seems that a man coming round to the waiting room had either collapsed or just fallen over something and needed to be attended to and ferried in on a wheelchair. He wasn't elderly, so either he had feinted because he was nervous about the jab or had tripped.


That's odd, my OH has just got back from his first one. They were doing Pfizer before he got there and they had an emergency which held everything up. They were trying to get extra doctors in, to speed things up again.


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> That's odd, my OH has just got back from his first one. They were doing Pfizer before he got there and they had an emergency which held everything up. They were trying to get extra doctors in, to speed things up again.


How strange. I take it your OH didn't travel all the way to Morton on the Marsh?


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> How strange. I take it your OH didn't travel all the way to Morton on the Marsh?


Not from West Sussex


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> Not from West Sussex


:Hilarious
I didn't think so. Funny there should be a similar occurrence though


----------



## ebonycat

Received a text this morning from my GP surgery asking me to book my second vaccination, had the first ten weeks ago so was a little shocked.
I’m 44 on Wednesday, but as I was sick at the beginning of last year then finally got diagnosed with a lung disease in June I’m classed as extremely critically vulnerable.

My first one was done at a health centre twenty minute drive away & was a nightmare for my mum to park, but my second one (which I’ve booked for this Tuesday, morning) is being done at my GP surgery which is a lot easier for me to get too.

I did have a bit of a reaction first time, felt sick for about 48 hours, no sore arm though.
I’m going to make sure I drink a lot of water 24 hours beforehand, as I’ve been told that’s meant to help.

I know that we’ve all still got to be extra careful, which I would be anyway. I don’t even walk Lady without wearing a mask.
But I hope I’m my head (& body) I’ll start to feel a little more safe, especially if I do catch Covid.
These past 12 months have been so stressful, what with hospital stays/ visits etc. It’s really knocked me physically & mentally.


----------



## ebonycat

Magyarmum said:


> Had my second jab about two hours ago I was given an official looking piece of paper to prove I've had it done.
> 
> Now all I need is the T shirt


Oh I so WANT this T-shirt !!


----------



## Siskin

We were told that it will be 90% effective in 21 days (that’s for AZ)


----------



## ebonycat

Siskin said:


> We were told that it will be 90% effective in 21 days (that's for AZ)


Yes, I read that as well.
It's the AZ that I've had.


----------



## Happy Paws2

OH had his second jab last night (AZ) came home with a sticker on his coat saying he'd had the jab.


----------



## HarlequinCat

I see they are saying in the papers that under 50s will be given the moderna vaccine. I'm not too sure about that. I know family members have had the astrazeneca ones and have been fine with them, and I would have been happy to have that one too. The moderna uses the same method as the Pfizer and I've heard about some people developing a huge rash on their arms from it


----------



## Jesthar

Happy Paws2 said:


> OH had his second jab last night (AZ) came home with a sticker on his coat saying he'd had the jab.


Family member had his second yesterday (he's a doctor) - also got a sticker!


----------



## Cully

Pesky stickers. I had mine stuck on my jumper but then noticed it had disappeared.
Later on Misty came in through the window with it stuck on her bum announcing proudly "I've had my COVID vaccination".
It must have transferred during a cuddle.


----------



## Calvine

Cully said:


> Misty came in through the window with it stuck on her bum announcing proudly


They always have to get one up on you, don't they! :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Pesky stickers. I had mine stuck on my jumper but then noticed it had disappeared.
> Later on Misty came in through the window with it stuck on her bum announcing proudly "I've had my COVID vaccination".
> It must have transferred during a cuddle.


:Hilarious
She's making sure she doesn't catch Covid from the humans!


----------



## Siskin

I’m upset now, I didn’t get a sticker


----------



## Calvine

Siskin said:


> I'm upset now, I didn't get a sticker


 It reminds me of dentist who give their young patients a balloon which says ''I have seen my dentist'' as a reward for their bravery!


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> :Hilarious
> She's making sure she doesn't catch Covid from the humans!


It's like when Sooty got the label off the communal waste food bin stuck on him. Poor boy went around proclaiming "waste food ONLY in here!"
I know he's a greedy guts but.........


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> I'm upset now, I didn't get a sticker


Misty says you can have hers, if you don't mind a few hairs:Cat.


----------



## rona

OH wants a lollipop


----------



## lorilu

Jesthar said:


> Love the T-shirt! But... "Make in USA"? Why do I find myself doubting that?


lol I was thinking the same thing


----------



## O2.0

Got my first shot (moderna) Friday, other than a little soreness in my arm, feel fine. I'm actually glad my arm is sore because I never felt the shot go it and I look away when I'm getting a shot so I had a little moment of "did she really give me a shot or not?"  

How many people in the UK are vaccinated now? 
I feel like it's going really well in the US, NPR projects 50% of the population will be vaccinated by late summer. 
And I haven't seen any of the anti-vaccination stuff that was going around before, even people I thought would be skeptical are happily lining up to get vaccinated.


----------



## rona

O2.0 said:


> How many people in the UK are vaccinated now?


30 million with another 20 million to go. There's also nearly 3.5 million second doses done. Should easily be all first doses by July.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Arny

They predict the roll out will slow down significantly in April as supply slows.
Might be why people are being called a little earlier than anticipated for their second vaccination, just in case.

I don't think we're due to get any supplies of moderna till May at the earliest but it was approved ages ago.


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> I'm upset now, I didn't get a sticker


I can't believe you didn't get a sticker. I thought they gave everyone one!
Round here they are and either Nottingham /Derby area they were..

Maybe it's not so much running out vaccine but the stickers too!


----------



## Siskin

lullabydream said:


> I can't believe you didn't get a sticker. I thought they gave everyone one!
> Round here they are and either Nottingham /Derby area they were..
> 
> Maybe it's not so much running out vaccine but the stickers too!


I wish they had, I would have been proud to wear one


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws2 said:


> OH had his second jab last night (AZ) came home with a sticker on his coat saying he'd had the jab.


Did he get a lollipop as well? :Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> Did he get a lollipop as well? :Hilarious


If he did he didn't share it.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> OH had his second jab last night (AZ) came home with a sticker on his coat saying he'd had the jab.


I never got a sticker


----------



## Bisbow

Lurcherlad said:


> I never got a sticker


Me neither
Not fair is it


----------



## lullabydream

I think it's unfair to all those who never got a sticker


----------



## SbanR

Our local hub has a drop-in day today for all over 50s who haven't had their first jab and want one. No need to book.


----------



## Magyarmum

lullabydream said:


> I think it's unfair to all those who never got a sticker


I got a piece of paper with all the details of my vaccination on it with a very official looking stamp. And eventually this will be replaced with a plastic card similar to the one for your driving licence.


----------



## Calvine

Magyarmum said:


> I got a piece of paper with all the details of my vaccination on it with a very official looking stamp. And eventually this will be replaced with a plastic card similar to the one for your driving licence.


Is this going to be offered annually or is it a one-off, do you know? I sort of understood it was gong to be offered like the flu jab, but my neighbour thinks not.


----------



## Calvine

Bisbow said:


> Me neither
> Not fair is it


Favouritism.


----------



## Magyarmum

Calvine said:


> Is this going to be offered annually or is it a one-off, do you know? I sort of understood it was gong to be offered like the flu jab, but my neighbour thinks not.


I'm in Hungary so it might be different. The EU are proposing a vaccinations certificate to allow people to travel but naturally haven't decided anything concrete yet.


----------



## Jobeth

They are doing the over 40s here now.


----------



## SbanR

Calvine said:


> Is this going to be offered annually or is it a one-off, do you know? I sort of understood it was gong to be offered like the flu jab, but my neighbour thinks not.


Many of the medics are saying its likely we'll need boosters but as they're not sure how long the vaccine is effective for, no mention of time period.

The Health minister was only saying recently that the vulnerable group might get a third jab in September.


----------



## Siskin

OH is getting his second jab on Saturday.


----------



## lorilu

I've been exposed to two positive coworkers and am in quarantine. Still waiting to receive instruction on getting my covid rapid test, I have no idea what the delay is. In the mean time, in due course I received my phone call from the dept of health regarding my quarantine status and contact tracking information, and was told I was going to have to reschedule my 2nd vaccine which was for this Friday. I burst into tears at that point, but the person I was speaking to was very patient. There are no phone numbers! She found a number for me and told me to call it and see if someone there could help me with rescheduling. The whole process of rescheduling my vaccine took 2 hours, but it's done now, and I am going Monday, because my quarantine ends Sunday night.

I didn't mind -much- canceling other things. I had to cancel the delivery of my new washing machine so I'll be hand washing clothes tonight. I had to reschedule the servicing of my car. I had to reschedule Mazy cat's appointment and couldn't get another until May 26, so she's going to be 6 weeks over due for her 6 month check up.

I do have enough food at least. And working from home is okay. The one big thing was my 2nd shot I couldn't bear having to give that up, but now that it's rescheduled I am a lot calmer. I just want to get the damn test over with so I can stop worrying about if I am going to get sick.


----------



## Siskin

lorilu said:


> I've been exposed to two positive coworkers and am in quarantine. Still waiting to receive instruction on getting my covid rapid test, I have no idea what the delay is. In the mean time, in due course I received my phone call from the dept of health regarding my quarantine status and contact tracking information, and was told I was going to have to reschedule my 2nd vaccine which was for this Friday. I burst into tears at that point, but the person I was speaking to was very patient. There are no phone numbers! She found a number for me and told me to call it and see if someone there could help me with rescheduling. The whole process of rescheduling my vaccine took 2 hours, but it's done now, and I am going Monday, because my quarantine ends Sunday night.
> 
> I didn't mind -much- canceling other things. I had to cancel the delivery of my new washing machine so I'll be hand washing clothes tonight. I had to reschedule the servicing of my car. I had to reschedule Mazy cat's appointment and couldn't get another until May 26, so she's going to be 6 weeks over due for her 6 month check up.
> 
> I do have enough food at least. And working from home is okay. The one big thing was my 2nd shot I couldn't bear having to give that up, but now that it's rescheduled I am a lot calmer. I just want to get the damn test over with so I can stop worrying about if I am going to get sick.


What an awful thing to happen, but the likelihood of you getting the virus is much lower as you have had your first jab which will give you a lot of protection. I'm very glad you've managed to rebook your second jab, it's all such a worry isn't it.


----------



## lorilu

Siskin said:


> What an awful thing to happen, but the likelihood of you getting the virus is much lower as you have had your first jab which will give you a lot of protection. I'm very glad you've managed to rebook your second jab, it's all such a worry isn't it.


Thank you, that is a comfort. It is a worry, especially when it touches so close to home. Most of the time I go about my life not much affected except I am stringent with following all safety regulations and then some. So those other appointments, car, vet, delivery, really are minor inconveniences, it was missing my shot that did me in you know? I felt so silly bursting into tears like that but the department of health agent I was speaking with was lovely and kind. Once I finally had the appointment scheduled again I felt much better. Everyone, everyone I dealt with through the whole phone process was lovely and kind.

Well, I am going to miss having my daily walk, there is no doubt about that. I can walk around my yard of course, to get outside, I have a stroll every evening as a matter of habit already, but it's the exercise I miss, as much if not more than, just being outside. I thought about just going across the street like I always do, who would know? It's outside, I'm unlikely to meet anyone close by, but I won't, I am fated to be a rule follower.


----------



## Jobeth

If it makes you feel any better - I had to self-isolate after working 1:1 with a child for over an hour that tested positive the next day. No one else in the school caught it and they were fine as well. I hadn’t had my first vaccination then either.


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> OH is getting his second jab on Saturday.


The day I finally have my first vaccination.


----------



## lullabydream

We had our first vaccinations today, within 30 minutes OH is moaning his arm aches. I feel this is going to be a long weekend.

He did manage to lift and eat sausage rolls though, so can't feel too bad.

We also got stickers!


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> We had our first vaccinations today, within 30 minutes OH is moaning his arm aches. I feel this is going to be a long weekend.
> 
> He did manage to lift and eat sausage rolls though, so can't feel too bad.
> 
> We also got stickers!


 Poor hubby I had no side effects apart from a really sore arm.


----------



## lullabydream

Boxer123 said:


> Poor hubby I had no side effects apart from a really sore arm.


He's going to moan all day I can feel it in my bones as they say!


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> He's going to moan all day I can feel it in my bones as they say!


And no doubt his will be worse than yours


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I couldn’t lie on my arm for three weeks after my first dose...didn’t start until the evening though  

Second dose was only a couple of days, thank goodness!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I couldn't lie on my arm for three weeks after my first dose...didn't start until the evening though
> 
> Second dose was only a couple of days, thank goodness!


That's a long time I couldn't for the first night it was so sore !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

To be fair @Boxer123 I think he did it in the wrong place, it was too high and felt practically in the acromion process!


----------



## SbanR

lullabydream said:


> We had our first vaccinations today, within 30 minutes OH is moaning his arm aches. I feel this is going to be a long weekend.
> 
> He did manage to lift and eat sausage rolls though, so can't feel too bad.
> 
> We also got stickers!


That's discrimination! I've had both jabs but not a single sticker:Shifty


lullabydream said:


> He's going to moan all day I can feel it in my bones as they say!


:Hilarious
Make sure your OH doesn't find out what Mrs F said or his moaning will turn your bones to mush


----------



## Siskin

Mrs Funkin said:


> To be fair @Boxer123 I think he did it in the wrong place, it was too high and felt practically in the acromion process!


That's interesting about it being to high. I thought the same with my second jab two weeks ago. The first one I didn't feel at all (given by the hospital pharmacist) was lower down, the second one (given by a nurse) hurt like hell and my arm was a bit sore for several days. Still have a slight bruise.


----------



## Siskin

My OH is out having his second jab at the moment. I’m wondering what he will find as a ‘side effect’ in the next few hours. He’s one that always has man flu when he has a cold.


----------



## Magyarmum

I didn't even feel the needle going into my arm either time. I was vaccinated by the local doctor. And no side effects at all. 

I'm getting really annoyed with Brits over here who are bleating about not being able to get vaccinated because they've never bothered to apply for a TAJ card which shows you are entitled to free health care. At present you can only be vaccinated if you have registered on the government website. 

Anyone who wishes to be vaccinated but has no TAJ card will eventually be "done" but only after those with a card. Of course according to them, it's not their fault they never got round to getting a card and because they all seem to think they're so special feel an exception should be made for them Grrrrrrrrh!


----------



## Siskin

So far OH is fine. Didn’t feel the jab, nurse said that they’ve been finding with the AZ jab that those who had after effects with the first Jab don’t seem to have any with the second.

Apparently there was an elderly lady there, in her 80’s, who said that this was the first jab she had ever had in her life. How amazing. Good for her to go and be jabbed


----------



## MollySmith

Siskin said:


> So far OH is fine. Didn't feel the jab, nurse said that they've been finding with the AZ jab that those who had after effects with the first Jab don't seem to have any with the second.
> 
> Apparently there was an elderly lady there, in her 80's, who said that this was the first jab she had ever had in her life. How amazing. Good for her to go and be jabbed


thank you @Siskin , I had AZ and felt terrible - grateful - but like I'd necked tequila with none of the fun!


----------



## lullabydream

OH feels all achy. I feel OK.

Now am dreading feeling rubbish in the early hours!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

There's been such variation in how people have felt @lullabydream - I wouldn't worry. Take a couple of paracetamol (if you've not already had the quota for the day) and toddle off to bed


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> There's been such variation in how people have felt @lullabydream - I wouldn't worry. Take a couple of paracetamol (if you've not already had the quota for the day) and toddle off to bed


Am not allowed paracetamol!

Will take a couple of ibruprofen before bed


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No paracetamol? Oh, boooo. Give your OH some though, so he's not going to complain all night


----------



## Lurcherlad

Two stickers on the inside of a public loo door today ...










The other one was along the lines of 
"If you were so sure the vaccine was safe you wouldn't be reading this"


----------



## Jesthar

Lurcherlad said:


> Two stickers on the inside of a public loo door today ...
> 
> View attachment 466464
> 
> 
> The other one was along the lines of
> "If you were so sure the vaccine was safe you wouldn't be reading this"


My Mum (who is coming up to her second jab) said she saw something similar pasted up somewhere on her way to the post box the other week. 

She said she wished she had some "This information courtesy of the Flat Earth Society" stickers to decorate it with! :Spiderman


----------



## lorilu

I have received my final phone call and subsequent e mail releasing me form quarantine! Yay I can go for a hike and go to the store! And tomorrow is my second vaccine.


----------



## lullabydream

OH feels terrible. He's moaned throughout the night. During the day but suddenly he can go on his computer!

Top of my arm a bit uncomfortable, and a slight headache this morning which is pretty normal for me anyway


----------



## Siskin

My OH said that he felt a bit sleepy last night and went to bed a bit earlier then normal, but otherwise feels fine. Arm not sore at all


----------



## MollySmith

OH had his second Pfizer. Didn’t even get time to read a page of my book. Feels fine.


----------



## mrs phas

Ross had his second AZ Friday 
Despite being 26, he had to have AZ, as his first had been AZ 
After first he felt like hell, had to have 3 days off work, as he was so bad, so he was slightly dreading another similar reaction 
But
This one? 
No reaction whatsoever
He was given a card, and told to laminate if he wishes, with dates of jabs, what type and where he had it (as in place, not body part)


----------



## Siskin

I got chatting to the tesco delivery driver on Wednesday. He had covid in March 2020 and had his first jab a few weeks ago. He said he had an awful reaction and ended up spending the next three days on the settee hardly able to move and feeling dreadful, so he’s dreading the next one. Hopefully he will come again so I can at least put his mind at risk a bit.


----------



## MollySmith

ah well I'm f**ked. 120 injections x 6 times during IVF, a flu vaccine each year and the AZ vaccine. I'm ready for the alien invasion.

Seriously I know people who worked day and night on the Oxford vaccine, whilst being filmed and targeted with the most awful trolling. You have no scientific facts.

@SusieRainbow just tagging you to see how you think this is appropriate. I have my doubts.


----------



## MollySmith

Quoted post deleted.


----------



## Ringypie

MollySmith said:


> ah well I'm f**ked. 120 injections x 6 times during IVF, a flu vaccine each year and the AZ vaccine. I'm ready for the alien invasion.
> 
> Seriously I know people who worked day and night on the Oxford vaccine, whilst being filmed and targeted with the most awful trolling. You have no scientific facts.
> 
> @SusieRainbow just tagging you to see how you think this is appropriate. I have my doubts.


I agree... if it is in any way shape or form that dangerous, why would all the medical staff I have seen (and that's a lot this year sadly) be happy to have it? And my old school friend who is a consultant (and far cleverer than I)!
I think I'll take my chances with the advice of people who have medical knowledge rather than Facebook experts....


----------



## SusieRainbow

wylde99 said:


> Firstly it's not a Vaccine.
> 
> "I've had my vaccine and I feel fine."
> 
> EDITED
> 
> ❤


This is not an approprate post for this forum . Please go and fnd an ant-vaxxers forum and spread your joy there - we don't need it.


----------



## MollySmith

SusieRainbow said:


> This is not an approprate post for this forum . Please go and fnd an ant-vaxxers forum and spread your joy there - we don't need it.


thank you lovely


----------



## kittih

SusieRainbow said:


> This is not an approprate post for this forum . Please go and fnd an ant-vaxxers forum and spread your joy there - we don't need it.


It's also scientific hogwash. It's started out all ok. The messenger RNA bit and that this is different to DNA and then somehow got twisted round that RNA has an impact on your DNA. Err no it doesn't. Messenger RNA makes proteins. Messenger RNA can be transcribed from DNA but not the other way round. So RNA vaccines are just cutting out the middle man (DNA). All the RNA vaccine makes is protein using something in your cells called ribosomes which are completely separate and outside the cell nucleus which contains your DNA.

The vaccine doesn't go into the nucleus of the cells where your DNA is. In the case of the covid vaccines it makes covid spike proteins which are then expressed on the surface of some of your cells which your immune learn to recognise as "foreign" and create antibodies to. No DNA is ever changed by the vaccine. It just cannot physically happen.

Unfortunately this sort of fake science is believed by people because it usually starts off sounding plausible with elements of truth and then the actual science is twisted to suit whichever agenda someone is trying to make.


----------



## Maurey

kittih said:


> It's also scientific hogwash. It's started out all ok. The messenger RNA bit and that this is different to DNA and then somehow got twisted round that RNA has an impact on your DNA. Err no it doesn't. Messenger RNA makes proteins. Messenger RNA can be transcribed from DNA but not the other way round. So RNA vaccines are just cutting out the middle man (DNA). All the RNA vaccine makes is protein using something in your cells called ribosomes which are completely separate and outside the cell nucleus which contains your DNA.
> 
> The vaccine doesn't go into the nucleus of the cells where your DNA is. In the case of the covid vaccines it makes covid spike proteins which are then expressed on the surface of some of your cells which your immune learn to recognise as "foreign" and create antibodies to. No DNA is ever changed by the vaccine. It just cannot physically happen.
> 
> Unfortunately this sort of fake science is believed by people because it usually starts off sounding plausible with elements of truth and then the actual science is twisted to suit whichever agenda someone is trying to make.


Was just about to comment something similar, but you beat me to it. This fear of mRNA vaccines is hardly new, and is part of the reason mRNA vaccines aren't more wide-spread. This panic, especially in the US, has been such a wide-spread thing than it has its own wikipedia article section in the mRNA vaccine article, along with a debunking, with pretty decent sources. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RNA_vaccine#Vaccine_hesitancy
Also, FWIW, this is hardly the first mRNA vaccine that's been developed, Covid just made their production and acceptance more appealing, given how much faster mRNA vaccines can be developed. There have also been mRNA vaccines in development for Zia and Rabies, along with a few others not coming to mind so late at night.


----------



## Cully

lullabydream said:


> OH feels terrible. He's moaned throughout the night. During the day but suddenly he can go on his computer!
> 
> Top of my arm a bit uncomfortable, and a slight headache this morning which is pretty normal for me anyway


Poor OH. It's amazing how a bit of techno therapy soothes the pain away.


----------



## lorilu

Had my second shot. My arm started to hurt - a little- in the evening, and the headache came, it's a weird headache, sort of...metallic..in nature, is the only way I can think to describe it. 

I didn't get hit with any real pain until the middle of the night and then, oh boy. I tossed and moaned the rest of the night, I didn't want to take anything until I took my temperature (required by work). My temp, which is usually 95.3 F in the morning is 100, but that is to be expected. I've taken the acetaminophen now, and will move around a bit while it kicks in. Then rest. Later I'll get up and move around more. The headache seems to be getting worse.

It's all fine though, because I know what's causing it so there's no fear or worry, I know it will be over in another 24 hours and I know it's for a good reason.


----------



## lorilu

PS The acetaminophen did a good job with the aches and pains and lowering my temp to 98.3, but the headache is vicious.


----------



## lullabydream

Yay! Oh has gone back to work. Don't have to hear his moans

Injection site on my arm has gone to a big lump. I do think it was injected too high though!


----------



## lorilu

lullabydream said:


> Yay! Oh has gone back to work. Don't have to hear his moans
> 
> Injection site on my arm has gone to a big lump. I do think it was injected too high though!


I'm with your OH. I am moaning and groaning a lot. If you get joint and muscle pain it's really very painful. The acetaminophen I took seemed to help a lot with those pains (but not the headache) but the results only lasted 3 1/2 hours and I'm back to moaning and groaning, and the headache is really something different and nasty. I can't take any more acetaminophen so it just has to be got through 

I had hoped to get out for a walk today, but I don't know if I'm going to feel well enough. Maybe just around the yard later, right now I have no ambition at all. A heavy lethargy is how I would describe it. Perhaps a nap would be right.


----------



## willa

They are Now onto the Over 45’s. Inching ever closer to my age bracket ( Over 35’s)


----------



## lorilu

I did go to bed and had icky dreams about the cats getting out. Now I've gotten up to feed them but I still have this awful lethargy.

The headache feels like a nail has been pounded into the top part of each eyebrow socked, and someone keeps tapping on the nails.

It's a gorgeous day, sunny but cold, my favorite, but I can't even muster the energy to put on a pair of shoes to go outside.


----------



## Lurcherlad

@lorilu hope you're feeling much better today


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> @lorilu hope you're feeling much better today


I am I think! That headache hasn't gone away yet though. But all the other pains are gone. whew. Thanks!


----------



## Calvine

Have appointment for vaccination - timed for four minutes past two (14.02). Does that sound a bit like a conveyor belt or what? Do I stand outside until 14.01 then burst through the door?


----------



## MilleD

Calvine said:


> Have appointment for vaccination - timed for four minutes past two (14.02). Does that sound a bit like a conveyor belt or what? Do I stand outside until 14.01 then burst through the door?


My first one was 11.27. I think it's just how the booking system works.


----------



## Calvine

MilleD said:


> my first one was 11.27. I think it's just how the booking system works.


This is my GP so I'd assumed they would use their usual booking system.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Calvine said:


> Have appointment for vaccination - timed for four minutes past two (14.02). Does that sound a bit like a conveyor belt or what? Do I stand outside until 14.01 then burst through the door?


Ours worked like that and was very efficient.... I didn't have to wait inside at all .... whisked in and out very fast! Excellent


----------



## MilleD

Calvine said:


> This is my GP so I'd assumed they would use their usual booking system.


Mine was booked by the GP, think they all use the same system.


----------



## MilleD

Lurcherlad said:


> Ours worked like that and was very efficient.... I didn't have to wait inside at all .... whisked in and out very fast! Excellent


Me too, I was slightly early, but didn't have to wait. It's just so they have a trickle of people I guess. Military precision it felt like!


----------



## Calvine

MilleD said:


> military precision it felt like!


That's exactly what I said to her . . . I offered to turn up in uniform if it would help.


----------



## SbanR

Calvine said:


> Have appointment for vaccination - timed for four minutes past two (14.02). Does that sound a bit like a conveyor belt or what? Do I stand outside until 14.01 then burst through the door?


I was early for both my jabs. 
Joined the queue, person manning the door found me on her list, and I was waved in.


----------



## Calvine

SbanR said:


> I was early for both my jabs.
> Joined the queue, person manning the door found me on her list, and I was waved in.


Mine is with the GP in charge of the practice (or so they told me); however, I know that he takes 5 minutes to get from the waiting room to the consulting room and then talks for ages (at least he did the one time I saw him) so am wondering how he will stick to a tight schedule. We shall see.


----------



## lorilu

MilleD said:


> Military precision it felt like!


Our local mass-vac site is run by the military. National Guard.


----------



## SbanR

lorilu said:


> Our local mass-vac site is run by the military. National Guard.


Has your headache gone now Lorilu?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah! Husband had his first jab today, super smooth process.


----------



## lorilu

SbanR said:


> Has your headache gone now Lorilu?


Almost, thank you! It's not nearly as bad as it was yesterday. I had a very bad night, little sleep and every time I did doze off I dreamed something bad about the cats, they got out. Or got lost, or someone stole them. Geesh.

I have a scheduled vacation day off tomorrow and hopefully with the ability to sleep in tomorrow that will be the end of it.


----------



## margy

I had my second last week and no side effects both times. I had the AstraZeneca vaccine but wasn't worried as am over 60.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

margy said:


> I had my second last week and no side effects both times. I had the AstraZeneca vaccine but wasn't worried as am over 60.


That's good to hear. I also had AZ and no side effects with my first. Hope I avoid them second time too.


----------



## kimthecat

My second vaccination has been booked for Tuesday. yay! I hope the side affects will be less this time.


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> My second vaccination has been booked for Tuesday. yay! I hope the side affects will be less this time.


How long is that after your first?​


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> How long is that after your first?​


The first one was done on the 4th Feb. nearly 11 weeks.


----------



## Calvine

COVID-19: Pfizer boss says people may need additional vaccines beyond their second dose | World News | Sky News

I wouldn't want a third in six months' time but not sure if this is going to apply to AZ too.


----------



## Blackadder

Mum2Heidi said:


> That's good to hear. I also had AZ and no side effects with my first. Hope I avoid them second time too.


I heard that with the AZ vaccine it's the 1st shot that can cause a reaction, the 2nd much less likely too. With Pfizer it's the opposite... don't know how true it is but it came from a science type chap.


----------



## Siskin

Blackadder said:


> I heard that with the AZ vaccine it's the 1st shot that can cause a reaction, the 2nd much less likely too. With Pfizer it's the opposite... don't know how true it is but it came from a science type chap.


The nurse that gave my husband his second shot of AZ did say that about the AZ vaccine. He didn't have much of a reaction with the first one just felt really drowsy and went to bed early. Second jab had a similar reaction but less so


----------



## Happy Paws2

Blackadder said:


> I heard that with the AZ vaccine it's the 1st shot that can cause a reaction, the 2nd much less likely too. With Pfizer it's the opposite... don't know how true it is but it came from a science type chap.


OH had a headache for a few days after his first AZ but nothing after the second, I was the same with my first, don't get my second for a few more weeks.


----------



## Maurey

Siskin said:


> The nurse that gave my husband his second shot of AZ did say that about the AZ vaccine. He didn't have much of a reaction with the first one just felt really drowsy and went to bed early. Second jab had a similar reaction but less so





Blackadder said:


> I heard that with the AZ vaccine it's the 1st shot that can cause a reaction, the 2nd much less likely too. With Pfizer it's the opposite... don't know how true it is but it came from a science type chap.


This seems odd to me. The vaccines are different - Pfizer is an RNA vaccine, while AZ/Oxford is a viral vector, but that doesn't mean immune effects/side effect distribution should be significantly different. The only time the first dose would, realistically, cause significant side effects is if the patient had Covid prior to vaccination. Perhaps someone has seen the correlation of people getting one vaccine tending to have poor reactions to the first dose, assumed it had a causal link, and potential misinformation has spread.

To oversimplify, the reason the second dose is commonly worse in terms of side effects is because your immune system basically overcompensates and tries to get the pathogen out as quickly as it can, so you get all the typical signs of sickness. With the first vaccine, you're only just starting to develop immunity, so effects are slower to build and are generally much less significant.

Here is a bit of research on whether people who have had Covid should receive one dose of vaccination or two https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2021.01.29.21250653v1 https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2021.01.30.21250843v2
And here is a brief summary of everything https://www.nytimes.com/2021/02/01/health/have-you-had-covid-19-coronavirus.html


----------



## LinznMilly

Just got a letter, saying my second vaccine has been moved forward by a week. It's now on Tuesday, at 12:20.


----------



## lorilu

There's one side effect I forgot to mention with the second dose (Pfizer). I have a numbness on the bottom of my face, the chin area and a bit out from that, that comes and goes due to chronic Lyme disease, mostly on the left side. 

After the second vaccine, within an hour the entire bottom of my face had gone numb. Since it does come and go anyway I didn't think much of it at the time, except that it covered more area than usual, but in retrospect, it is kind of odd, it lasted for a day or two. I forgot about it until this morning, when I've had a return of it. Like I sad it does come and go, but it does seem odd that it popped up right after the vaccine.

On the other hand the symptom does pop up at times of stress, as well as randomly, so maybe it was just that.


----------



## MollySmith

Calvine said:


> Have appointment for vaccination - timed for four minutes past two (14.02). Does that sound a bit like a conveyor belt or what? Do I stand outside until 14.01 then burst through the door?


I hope you did, in a cape with a superhero mask.


----------



## MollySmith

OH was last Sunday - Pfizer and absolutely fine. Forgot if I said, I got tangled up with a troll here. Anyway fine, I don’t get my second AZ till June so we can’t compare notes aka husband telling me I’m milking cos he’s a-okay until then.


----------



## mrs phas

Matt has been called for his second next Wednesday the 21st


----------



## kittih

lorilu said:


> There's one side effect I forgot to mention with the second dose (Pfizer). I have a numbness on the bottom of my face, the chin area and a bit out from that, that comes and goes due to chronic Lyme disease, mostly on the left side.
> 
> After the second vaccine, within an hour the entire bottom of my face had gone numb. Since it does come and go anyway I didn't think much of it at the time, except that it covered more area than usual, but in retrospect, it is kind of odd, it lasted for a day or two. I forgot about it until this morning, when I've had a return of it. Like I sad it does come and go, but it does seem odd that it popped up right after the vaccine.
> 
> On the other hand the symptom does pop up at times of stress, as well as randomly, so maybe it was just that.


@lorilu it's worth reporting any suspected adverse reactions ( even if it turns out not to be an actual adverse reaction) as it help scientists and the vaccine producers gather data to improve and monitor the vaccine. Contact details for the US - Pfizer vaccine here...

https://www.pfizer.com/products/patient-safety/adverse-event-reporting

In the UK any suspected adverse events should be reported to https://coronavirus-yellowcard.mhra.gov.uk/


----------



## lorilu

kittih said:


> @lorilu it's worth reporting any suspected adverse reactions ( even if it turns out not to be an actual adverse reaction) as it help scientists and the vaccine producers gather data to improve and monitor the vaccine. Contact details for the US - Pfizer vaccine here...
> 
> https://www.pfizer.com/products/patient-safety/adverse-event-reporting
> 
> In the UK any suspected adverse events should be reported to https://coronavirus-yellowcard.mhra.gov.uk/


Thank you. At my first shot they did give me information on reporting possible side effects, but it was all smart phone connected and I don't use a cell phone. With your direct link I'll go ahead and do it, thanks.


----------



## Calvine

MollySmith said:


> I hope you did, in a cape with a superhero mask.


Pretty much how it happened. There was not even a chair to sit on, stood there like a horse waiting for a tetanus jab from the vet! Then straight out of the back door.


----------



## Magyarmum

Calvine said:


> Pretty much how it happened. There was not even a chair to sit on, stood there like a horse waiting for a tetanus jab from the vet! Then straight out of the back door.


I had my jabs at the local clinic which is small. There were 50 people all packed like sardines plus other people coming in to collect their prescriptions from the pharmacy. I cowered in a corner trying to keep at least 6 inches distance from the person next to me. And of course I was one of the last on the list so was there for more than an hour, When I left I was convinced there was no way I could NOT have contracted the virus


----------



## Calvine

Magyarmum said:


> I had my jabs at the local clinic which is small. There were 50 people all packed like sardines plus other people coming in to collect their prescriptions from the pharmacy. I cowered in a corner trying to keep at least 6 inches distance from the person next to me. And of course I was one of the last on the list so was there for more than an hour, When I left I was convinced there was no way I could NOT have contracted the virus


The nurse who rang to book me in emphasised that I _must not _rush off afterwards as everyone had to sit and wait for 15 minutes as that was the time when you are most likely to suffer side effects. In practice, the minute you came out of the consulting room you were confronted by a woman whose sole job was to make sure everyone went straight out. No 15-minute pause.


----------



## Lurcherlad

We were told we didn’t need to sit the 15 mins as we weren’t driving.


----------



## Magyarmum

After the first jab I only waited for about 5 minutes because my driver came in to take me home. The second one though we were made to wait the full 15 minutes because the nurse had the paper that gave the details of our vaccination and wouldn't hand it to you until the 15 minutes was up.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Blackadder said:


> I heard that with the AZ vaccine it's the 1st shot that can cause a reaction, the 2nd much less likely too. With Pfizer it's the opposite... don't know how true it is but it came from a science type chap.





Siskin said:


> The nurse that gave my husband his second shot of AZ did say that about the AZ vaccine. He didn't have much of a reaction with the first one just felt really drowsy and went to bed early. Second jab had a similar reaction but less so


That's exactly what I heard. Don't want to get carried away just in case but good to hear people's experiences.


----------



## MollySmith

Calvine said:


> Pretty much how it happened. There was not even a chair to sit on, stood there like a horse waiting for a tetanus jab from the vet! Then straight out of the back door.


ooh super stealth moves! octor

Hope you're feeling okay.


----------



## Calvine

MollySmith said:


> ooh super stealth moves! octor
> 
> Hope you're feeling okay.


 Feel fine thank you!


----------



## ForestWomble

I'm scared now. 
Just had someone out to fix my shower, once he'd finished he insisted that I had to go in the bathroom as he wanted to show me something, he was wearing a mask but what I hadn't realised until it was too late, that to talk to me he lowered his mask. 
My bathroom is really small and doesn't have a window, I'm petrified I'm going to get covid now. octor


----------



## HarlequinCat

ForestWomble said:


> I'm scared now.
> Just had someone out to fix my shower, once he'd finished he insisted that I had to go in the bathroom as he wanted to show me something, he was wearing a mask but what I hadn't realised until it was too late, that to talk to me he lowered his mask.
> My bathroom is really small and doesn't have a window, I'm petrified I'm going to get covid now. octor


Don't be, it will be a very low chance at the moment. Dorset cases have been extremely low recently, so the odds of him having it or passing it on is so low. I know its easy to say dont worry.

If you were in the room with him for less than 15 mins that lowers the risk too.


----------



## Jobeth

ForestWomble said:


> I'm scared now.
> Just had someone out to fix my shower, once he'd finished he insisted that I had to go in the bathroom as he wanted to show me something, he was wearing a mask but what I hadn't realised until it was too late, that to talk to me he lowered his mask.
> My bathroom is really small and doesn't have a window, I'm petrified I'm going to get covid now. octor


I worked in a small room (with the window open) for over an hour with a child that tested positive the next day and still didn't get it. I'm also regularly around adults that don't have to wear masks. You might feel better if you get a home test though. They come in a pack and arrive quickly. 
https://www.gov.uk/order-coronaviru...0aha8ENJ5t7jC6C03lTw30bDW-IM04B_cuR3nHeZ2xFb0


----------



## ForestWomble

HarlequinCat said:


> Don't be, it will be a very low chance at the moment. Dorset cases have been extremely low recently, so the odds of him having it or passing it on is so low. I know its easy to say dont worry.
> 
> If you were in the room with him for less than 15 mins that lowers the risk too.


Thank you



Jobeth said:


> I worked in a small room (with the window open) for over an hour with a child that tested positive the next day and still didn't get it. I'm also regularly around adults that don't have to wear masks. You might feel better if you get a home test though. They come in a pack and arrive quickly.
> https://www.gov.uk/order-coronaviru...0aha8ENJ5t7jC6C03lTw30bDW-IM04B_cuR3nHeZ2xFb0


Thank you.


----------



## Blackadder

Jobeth said:


> You might feel better if you get a home test though. They come in a pack and arrive quickly.
> https://www.gov.uk/order-coronaviru...0aha8ENJ5t7jC6C03lTw30bDW-IM04B_cuR3nHeZ2xFb0


I'm not sure I'd bother given this....

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...gland-may-be-scaled-back-over-false-positives


----------



## Jobeth

I’ve been home testing twice a week for a while now. Even with the lowest level of correct identification (those without symptoms) I’m still better off taking the test. If it came back positive then I could take another one.


----------



## Blackadder

Jobeth said:


> I've been home testing twice a week for a while now. Even with the lowest level of correct identification (those without symptoms) I'm still better off taking the test. If it came back positive then I could take another one.


That's great if you can do it. If I were to test positive with a LFT I would have to book a PCR test to confirm &, to follow everything by the letter, I along with Mrs BA & my son would have to self isolate until that result came back! None of us get paid for this.
I find it pretty unbelievable that the Gov is encouraging the use of these tests when they are known to be unreliable when there's low prevalence of the virus....


----------



## Jobeth

That’s a shame. I have enough spare in a pack that I could double/triple check.


----------



## lorilu

Magyarmum said:


> I had my jabs at the local clinic which is small. There were 50 people all packed like sardines plus other people coming in to collect their prescriptions from the pharmacy. I cowered in a corner trying to keep at least 6 inches distance from the person next to me. And of course I was one of the last on the list so was there for more than an hour, When I left I was convinced there was no way I could NOT have contracted the virus





Calvine said:


> The nurse who rang to book me in emphasised that I _must not _rush off afterwards as everyone had to sit and wait for 15 minutes as that was the time when you are most likely to suffer side effects. In practice, the minute you came out of the consulting room you were confronted by a woman whose sole job was to make sure everyone went straight out. No 15-minute pause.


Gosh so different from the way it is at the mass vac site I attended. 6 foot spacing strictly enforced. NO waiting around, everything running on time, early in fact if you get there early. The 15 minute waiting period while not "enforced" really...you do have to go to another area with your slip, the guard checks it and directs you to either the 15 minute area or the 30 minute area (higher risk) and asks you to leave your slip on the seat when you leave so it it can be sanitized for the next person.

All very quiet, regimented and running like clockwork. With my second vaccine I had to mention my recent direct exposure to two known positives and subsequent quarantine. The nurse said protocol required them to consult with a doctor before proceeding. She tapped on her phone and the doctor was there within 2 minutes.

I waited my full 15 minutes each time (brought a book) though I did notice some people, who came after me, slipping out earlier. I'm a rule follower.


----------



## Siskin

Your experience sounds more like I have had when vaccinated @lorilu


----------



## Calvine

lorilu said:


> Gosh so different from the way it is at the mass vac site I attended. 6 foot spacing strictly enforced. NO waiting around, everything running on time, early in fact if you get there early. The 15 minute waiting period while not "enforced" really...you do have to go to another area with your slip, the guard checks it and directs you to either the 15 minute area or the 30 minute area (higher risk) and asks you to leave your slip on the seat when you leave so it it can be sanitized for the next person.
> 
> All very quiet, regimented and running like clockwork. With my second vaccine I had to mention my recent direct exposure to two known positives and subsequent quarantine. The nurse said protocol required them to consult with a doctor before proceeding. She tapped on her phone and the doctor was there within 2 minutes.
> 
> I waited my full 15 minutes each time (brought a book) though I did notice some people, who came after me, slipping out earlier. I'm a rule follower.


No, everyone directed to the back door, then past the wheelie bins and back to the road.


----------



## MilleD

Blackadder said:


> I'm not sure I'd bother given this....
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...gland-may-be-scaled-back-over-false-positives


I don't see the problem. If it were false negatives it would be an issue.


----------



## kimthecat

Had second jab today. All is well so far but expecting side effects later like last time. It was very well run and we didnt have to wait long. The staff were friendly and put us at ease.


----------



## rona

My local center have spaces left again, 200 this time and have so many vaccines coming this week that I think the fridge will stay full until the government will let them drop to over 30s


----------



## kimthecat

kimthecat said:


> Had second jab today. All is well so far but expecting side effects later like last time. It was very well run and we didnt have to wait long. The staff were friendly and put us at ease.


Im pleased to say no side effects this time .


----------



## Calvine

MilleD said:


> I don't see the problem. If it were false negatives it would be an issue.


I think :Blackadder is saying that the accuracy rate is so staggeringly low that he wouldn't waste his time. If it were just a few wrong results, but it's a huge number - and it's costing (presumably) megabucks, so really it's like lobbing money down the drain.


----------



## MilleD

Calvine said:


> I think :Blackadder is saying that the accuracy rate is so staggeringly low that he wouldn't waste his time. If it were just a few wrong results, but it's a huge number - and it's costing (presumably) megabucks, so really it's like lobbing money down the drain.


The tests are made in China. Just about says it all.


----------



## Calvine

MilleD said:


> The tests are made in China. Just about says it all.


They started it, didn't they? I remember Trump calling it ''the Chinese flu'' and then ''Kung Flu''. How I do miss his words of wisdom!


----------



## mrs phas

Booked in for tomorrow
Will have been 8 weeks (might be 6 actually, first was mid march I think) since I had first one

Friend at same surgery phoned to get an appointment for her 1st jab, as she's 45, she's now included, and was asked to travel 40 miles!

Don't understand how same surgery can offer, 2nd jabs, 4-6 weeks early (than the 12 Weeks), yet say, the only 1st jab appointment, is so far away

I'd give her my second, but it's not allowed, they said it would go to next 2nd jab candidate, so I'm keeping it


----------



## Gilly Pen

I have not been involved in this thread - but I hope you are all feeling well. My husband and I have just had our second vacs. He had Astra & I had Phizer and we are both in mid 70's. Side effects not too bad at all. But what I wanted to check was whether you are all aware of the Zoe App? We have been logging on from the beginning and the weekly updates are excellent and you record how you feel, etc. So - just wanted to mention this App. x


----------



## Blackadder

Calvine said:


> I think :Blackadder is saying that the accuracy rate is so staggeringly low that he wouldn't waste his time. If it were just a few wrong results, but it's a huge number - and it's costing (presumably) megabucks, so really it's like lobbing money down the drain.


That's certainly the major point of my post, they don't work properly! Even the manufacturer has said they are for use on people showing symptoms & not intended for asymptomatics.
The other issues I have...
Schoolchildren are being tested & are in danger of being sent home (& class mates?) based on a (false) positive resulting in lost learning time they can ill afford.
The same goes for people in the workplace but with loss of earnings....
The results can be interpreted by the Gov as cases not falling with that influencing their covid strategy....depending on what criteria they are using at any given moment.

Something I've only recently thought of...these tests are little plastic boxes containing the test medium. If only 10 million people test twice a week that's 20 million little plastic boxes.... where do they go? Are they recyclable? I don't know. In fact, should they be classed as a Biohazard? I don't know that either.

For a Gov pushing it's green agenda it seems irresponsible to me for it to be pushing a test that isn't even fit for purpose.

Just my opinion


----------



## Calvine

Blackadder said:


> Are they recyclable?


I ask myself what is happening to the millions of masks too - I imagine they are going to landfill (where else?) so I use washable fabric ones.

But yes, if my vet offered to do a test on my cat and said it was (possibly) 10% accurate I would certainly give it a miss. A horse of mine had to have an operation - an annular ligament desmotomy - and my first question of the vet was the success rate. He told me it was ''in the region of 85%+'' so I went for it.


----------



## kittih

Gilly Pen said:


> I have not been involved in this thread - but I hope you are all feeling well. My husband and I have just had our second vacs. He had Astra & I had Phizer and we are both in mid 70's. Side effects not too bad at all. But what I wanted to check was whether you are all aware of the Zoe App? We have been logging on from the beginning and the weekly updates are excellent and you record how you feel, etc. So - just wanted to mention this App. x


Hi and welcome. It has been mentioned from time to time on this thread and on the covid thread but always worth repeating 

Glad to hear you only had mild side effects for your second jab.


----------



## MilleD

Had a text today from the GP - second jab tomorrow at Staffordshire County Showground. Normally a place for sheep and cattle and dancing JCBs.


----------



## oliviarussian

Getting my second Astra Zenika jab this afternoon, am a little worried cos I felt pretty lousy the next day after my first one but was able to stay in bed and sleep it off but I’m working tomorrow so won’t have that luxury... fingers crossed I feel fine!


----------



## mrs phas

Second one, done and dusted 
No side effects so far, with first I had a killer headache by now 
Only complaint was, that the nurse giving it, was one of those slow injectors, the kind that prick your skin, then slowly push the needle in, and then 'pump' the push bit with her thumb, then a slow withdrawal, rather than just stab, push, and, out
My arm instinctively cringed away from her and I must admit I hissed


----------



## Happy Paws2

mrs phas said:


> Second one, done and dusted
> No side effects so far, with first I had a killer headache by now
> Only complaint was, that the nurse giving it, was one of those slow injectors, the kind that prick your skin, then slowly push the needle in, and then 'pump' the push bit with her thumb, then a slow withdrawal, rather than just stab, push, and, out
> My arm instinctively cringed away from her and I must admit I hissed


I think some nurses are sadists 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Only joking they are doing a grand job.


----------



## Boxer123

I am getting very nervous about having my second jab with further news of clotting. It makes me wonder if there will be other issues further down the line.


----------



## LinznMilly

mrs phas said:


> Second one, done and dusted
> No side effects so far, with first I had a killer headache by now
> Only complaint was, that the nurse giving it, was one of those slow injectors, the kind that prick your skin, then slowly push the needle in, and then 'pump' the push bit with her thumb, then a slow withdrawal, rather than just stab, push, and, out
> My arm instinctively cringed away from her and I must admit I hissed


Had mine yesterday, too.

Mine was a stab (I wish nurses and doctors would be that honest, instead of saying "Sharp scratch" . Aa "sharp scratch" is what I do to myself on a daily basis - you're stabbing me in the arm with a needle - admit it.  ) but she did it so close to my shoulder joint that I couldn't help my arm trembling with the pain. Felt the liquid going in too. 

I've just had a sore arm, like I did with my first one.


----------



## Siskin

LinznMilly said:


> Had mine yesterday, too.
> 
> Mine was a stab (I wish nurses and doctors would be that honest, instead of saying "Sharp scratch" . Aa "sharp scratch" is what I do to myself on a daily basis - you're stabbing me in the arm with a needle - admit it.  ) but she did it so close to my shoulder joint that I couldn't help my arm trembling with the pain. Felt the liquid going in too.
> 
> I've just had a sore arm, like I did with my first one.


I found that with the second jab, she went to far up and it hurt and my arm ached for a few days. Whereas the first jab I didn't even notice and began to wonder if I had actually been inoculated as I had no side effects. It was only the tiny bruise on my arm (I bruise very easily) that showed something had been done.


----------



## ForestWomble

Boxer123 said:


> I am getting very nervous about having my second jab with further news of clotting. It makes me wonder if there will be other issues further down the line.


Sorry to hear you are getting so nervous. Nothing useful to say just *Hugs*.

I heard some news yesterday that had me more hopeful than I've ever been through all this though, they are working on an antiviral medication you can take at home if you test positive, should prevent a bad reaction to the virus.


----------



## oliviarussian

My first felt like a sharp scratch but I can honestly say I didn’t feel the second one go in at all!!! 
Woke up early with pretty much the same symptoms I had with the first one (but least severe)


----------



## ForestWomble

ForestWomble said:


> Sorry to hear you are getting so nervous. Nothing useful to say just *Hugs*.
> 
> *I heard some news yesterday that had me more hopeful than I've ever been through all this though, they are working on an antiviral medication you can take at home if you test positive, should prevent a bad reaction to the virus.*


Here you go: https://news.sky.com/story/covid-19...nt-antiviral-tablets-to-take-at-home-12281366

Copied from the link above:
Britons who test positive for COVID-19 or are exposed to the virus could be sent antiviral tablets to take at home - as the prime minister aims to bolster the UK's defences against another wave of infections this year.

"This means, for example, that if you test positive there might be a tablet you could take at home to stop the virus in its tracks and significantly reduce the chance of infection turning into more severe disease," he added.

"Or if you're living with someone who has tested positive, there might be a pill you could take for a few days to stop you getting the disease yourself."


----------



## Magyarmum

ForestWomble said:


> Here you go: https://news.sky.com/story/covid-19...nt-antiviral-tablets-to-take-at-home-12281366
> 
> Copied from the link above:
> Britons who test positive for COVID-19 or are exposed to the virus could be sent antiviral tablets to take at home - as the prime minister aims to bolster the UK's defences against another wave of infections this year.
> 
> "This means, for example, that if you test positive there might be a tablet you could take at home to stop the virus in its tracks and significantly reduce the chance of infection turning into more severe disease," he added.
> 
> "Or if you're living with someone who has tested positive, there might be a pill you could take for a few days to stop you getting the disease yourself."


We already have two drugs that can be prescribed by your doctor to help minimise the effect of the virus. Unfortunately I can't find the article about them. They'll be free to anyone who needs them.


----------



## HarlequinCat

ForestWomble said:


> Here you go: https://news.sky.com/story/covid-19...nt-antiviral-tablets-to-take-at-home-12281366
> 
> Copied from the link above:
> Britons who test positive for COVID-19 or are exposed to the virus could be sent antiviral tablets to take at home - as the prime minister aims to bolster the UK's defences against another wave of infections this year.
> 
> "This means, for example, that if you test positive there might be a tablet you could take at home to stop the virus in its tracks and significantly reduce the chance of infection turning into more severe disease," he added.
> 
> "Or if you're living with someone who has tested positive, there might be a pill you could take for a few days to stop you getting the disease yourself."


That sounds really promising!

I had heard they were trying to make a pill form of the vaccine too. Which would make it easier to distribute than a vaccine. Though I think that will take longer to develop


----------



## Boxer123

ForestWomble said:


> Here you go: https://news.sky.com/story/covid-19...nt-antiviral-tablets-to-take-at-home-12281366
> 
> Copied from the link above:
> Britons who test positive for COVID-19 or are exposed to the virus could be sent antiviral tablets to take at home - as the prime minister aims to bolster the UK's defences against another wave of infections this year.
> 
> "This means, for example, that if you test positive there might be a tablet you could take at home to stop the virus in its tracks and significantly reduce the chance of infection turning into more severe disease," he added.
> 
> "Or if you're living with someone who has tested positive, there might be a pill you could take for a few days to stop you getting the disease yourself."


Thank you this looks good. I've had the first jab but had AZ no side effects but since then more had come out about these clots.


----------



## MilleD

Magyarmum said:


> We already have two drugs that can be prescribed by your doctor to help minimise the effect of the virus. Unfortunately I can't find the article about them. They'll be free to anyone who needs them.


I think this is something new and different to the treatments that are available.


----------



## Siskin

Boxer123 said:


> Thank you this looks good. I've had the first jab but had AZ no side effects but since then more had come out about these clots.


The clots are tremendously rare if you think of all the millions who have had the AZ vaccine. You're more likely to suffer a clot from a plane journey or a long coach trip. 
I think the odds are same as being struck by lightning.........twice.
However should you contract covid then the likelihood of suffering clots is extremely high.


----------



## Dimwit

Boxer123 said:


> I am getting very nervous about having my second jab with further news of clotting. It makes me wonder if there will be other issues further down the line.


Just to put it into context - the risk of blood clots in response to the vaccine are very low:
86 out of 25 million people have had blood blots after the vaccine
1 in 1000 women taking the contraceptive pill have blood clots
1-2 in 100 people on long-haul flights get blood clots

The clotting seen in response to the vaccine is immune mediated and is similar to the syndrome seen in some patients taking heparin. This affects 0.1-5 people in 100 but we still use heparin...


----------



## Boxer123

Dimwit said:


> Just to put it into context - the risk of blood clots in response to the vaccine are very low:
> 86 out of 25 million people have had blood blots after the vaccine
> 1 in 1000 women taking the contraceptive pill have blood clots
> 1-2 in 100 people on long-haul flights get blood clots
> 
> The clotting seen in response to the vaccine is immune mediated and is similar to the syndrome seen in some patients taking heparin. This affects 0.1-5 people in 100 but we still use heparin...


Thank you I know it's silly I took the pill for 15 years and didn't worry. I think the thing at the back of my mind is long term side effects for example we are finding out about the clotting now what if it has other long term side effects?


----------



## Dimwit

Boxer123 said:


> Thank you I know it's silly I took the pill for 15 years and didn't worry. I think the thing at the back of my mind is long term side effects for example we are finding out about the clotting now what if it has other long term side effects?


It's not silly at all - especially given all of the media publicity.
The thing is that vaccines don't have long-term side-effects, they literally just evoke an immediate immune reaction so that if you are later infected with the pathogen you already have the 'tools' to fight it. Of course, people are all different, and some immune systems react more strongly, or in unusual ways to the initial exposure but I have never seen anything relating to 'new' problems popping up after the initial vaccine response.
Given what we know about covid infection so far and that we genuinely don't know the long-term complications of post-covid infection the benefits of vaccination clearly outweigh the risks (in my opinion).


----------



## Boxer123

Dimwit said:


> It's not silly at all - especially given all of the media publicity.
> The thing is that vaccines don't have long-term side-effects, they literally just evoke an immediate immune reaction so that if you are later infected with the pathogen you already have the 'tools' to fight it. Of course, people are all different, and some immune systems react more strongly, or in unusual ways to the initial exposure but I have never seen anything relating to 'new' problems popping up after the initial vaccine response.
> Given what we know about covid infection so far and that we genuinely don't know the long-term complications of post-covid infection the benefits of vaccination clearly outweigh the risks (in my opinion).


Thank you


----------



## TTouch

Hate jabs and half the time I faint without any pre warning. So my thought was I was not having it then a client asked me if I had booked one and told her no and why, she said some lovely positive things about me which made me feel like she was someone who cared and said "hope you change your mind" which made me think again.... I had all the 'logical reasons' why not to have it, but her words changed my mind.

As I am allergic to tetnus and penacillin I did worry and it was my clients husband who actually booked my appointment, he asked me about a week later if I had booked, told him no the online booking crashed ( it did) he got out his phone to try and it also crashed on him but he didn't give up and tried again this time booking it.

Went to the centre.... change your mask.... stand on that cross...move up...read the paperwork...answer the questions........ then the nurse asked if I was worried, told her yes and she mentioned me crying. I wasn't crying my eyes were watering because of the new mask and casually said " I can't even go down the washing powder isle in the supermarket as it affects my eyes and I sneeze" she asked what antihisamine I take," I don't I just avoid".......off she went and came back telling me that vaccine was not suitable for me and I would need to go to the hospital to have the AZ instead and they would phone me ......WHAT HAVE I GOTTEN MYSELF INTO!

Well went, had the AZ still worried... next day sore thoat and swollen tongue, within 36 hours I was so tired by 2pm I would fall asleep if I sat down and my legs would go to jelly if I was standing and that lasted for 10 days , tongue is still swollen a little with the hospital there is no booked 2nd appointment they phone you instead and I try not to read about 'new findings' too much as it will stop be going.... then I got a phone call to ask if I wanted to be part of the mixed vaccine 'personell' (they mean guinea pig) use one vaccine 1st dose and another vaccine for the 2nd dose ....NO, not for 'all the tea in China'...

Now I read that we will likely have to have a vaccine annually


----------



## rona

TTouch said:


> Hate jabs and half the time I faint without any pre warning. So my thought was I was not having it then a client asked me if I had booked one and told her no and why, she said some lovely positive things about me which made me feel like she was someone who cared and said "hope you change your mind" which made me think again.... I had all the 'logical reasons' why not to have it, but her words changed my mind.
> 
> As I am allergic to tetnus and penacillin I did worry and it was my clients husband who actually booked my appointment, he asked me about a week later if I had booked, told him no the online booking crashed ( it did) he got out his phone to try and it also crashed on him but he didn't give up and tried again this time booking it.
> 
> Went to the centre.... change your mask.... stand on that cross...move up...read the paperwork...answer the questions........ then the nurse asked if I was worried, told her yes and she mentioned me crying. I wasn't crying my eyes were watering because of the new mask and casually said " I can't even go down the washing powder isle in the supermarket as it affects my eyes and I sneeze" she asked what antihisamine I take," I don't I just avoid".......off she went and came back telling me that vaccine was not suitable for me and I would need to go to the hospital to have the AZ instead and they would phone me ......WHAT HAVE I GOTTEN MYSELF INTO!
> 
> Well went, had the AZ still worried... next day sore thoat and swollen tongue, within 36 hours I was so tired by 2pm I would fall asleep if I sat down and my legs would go to jelly if I was standing and that lasted for 10 days , tongue is still swollen a little with the hospital there is no booked 2nd appointment they phone you instead and I try not to read about 'new findings' too much as it will stop be going.... then I got a phone call to ask if I wanted to be part of the mixed vaccine 'personell' (they mean guinea pig) use one vaccine 1st dose and another vaccine for the 2nd dose ....NO, not for 'all the tea in China'...
> 
> Now I read that we will likely have to have a vaccine annually


Oh dear. Poor you


----------



## Nonnie

Im undecided.

I was offered a fair few weeks ago but didnt make an appointment.

Im one of those that feels a good virus to wipe out a large proportion of the population would be a good thing for the planet, so it would be highly hypocritical of me to have the vaccine. 

Quite a few people ive come across have this opinion, but only if it isnt them or anyone they know.


----------



## Acidic Angel

If they ever offer it to me, yes, I'll gladly take the vaccine.
You'd think given that I have Crohns Disease, which is an autoimmune disorder, I'd have been in line for it pretty early, but so far I've had no word on when I'll be given it. My fiance has had his first injection, but that was back in Feb, he's had no word on his second injection. He's called to try and arrange it, he just got told to wait until he receives a call or letter about it.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> Thank you this looks good. I've had the first jab but had AZ no side effects but since then more had come out about these clots.


You're still much more at risk of clots if you catch the virus though.


----------



## O2.0

I get my second shot today - moderna. Had zero issues with the first shot. I'm pretty excited. OH has had both of his, I'm ready for some normalcy!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Acidic Angel said:


> If they ever offer it to me, yes, I'll gladly take the vaccine.
> You'd think given that I have Crohns Disease, which is an autoimmune disorder, I'd have been in line for it pretty early, but so far I've had no word on when I'll be given it. My fiance has had his first injection, but that was back in Feb, he's had no word on his second injection. He's called to try and arrange it, he just got told to wait until he receives a call or letter about it.


Are you in England? I just logged on and booked my second jab myself.


----------



## Acidic Angel

Lurcherlad said:


> Are you in England? I just logged on and booked my second jab myself.


I am, yes. I rang my doctors to ask about it, they told me I'll get a letter when it's time for my first injection, and then my second will either be booked when I have the first one, or I'll get a call/letter to book the second.

I work with someone else who is also a Crohns sufferer, he's had both of his injections already, he said he just had a call to book his two appointments for it.


----------



## rona

Nonnie said:


> Im undecided.
> 
> I was offered a fair few weeks ago but didnt make an appointment.
> 
> Im one of those that feels a good virus to wipe out a large proportion of the population would be a good thing for the planet, so it would be highly hypocritical of me to have the vaccine.
> 
> Quite a few people ive come across have this opinion, but only if it isnt them or anyone they know.


Some people who have that view also have responsibilities


----------



## Lurcherlad

Acidic Angel said:


> I am, yes. I rang my doctors to ask about it, they told me I'll get a letter when it's time for my first injection, and then my second will either be booked when I have the first one, or I'll get a call/letter to book the second.
> 
> I work with someone else who is also a Crohns sufferer, he's had both of his injections already, he said he just had a call to book his two appointments for it.


It does seem to differ according to area and how your GP's operate.

Hope you get called up soon.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Acidic Angel said:


> If they ever offer it to me, yes, I'll gladly take the vaccine.
> You'd think given that I have Crohns Disease, which is an autoimmune disorder, I'd have been in line for it pretty early, but so far I've had no word on when I'll be given it. My fiance has had his first injection, but that was back in Feb, he's had no word on his second injection. He's called to try and arrange it, he just got told to wait until he receives a call or letter about it.


I am not sure how the priority banding works in England but if you were in Scotland you would be in priority band 6 and would have been eligible many weeks ago alongside all over 50s. Is there a covid helpline number you can call in England? I have Crohn's disease too but I'm 23 so thought I wouldn't be due the vaccine for a long time. Turns out I was due it weeks ago and they missed me out. I had to fill in a form online to request a missing vaccine, and have called the helpline twice since then due to still not receiving a letter. 
If you're not okay with waiting for the letter I would phone any available appointment helpline if I were you.


----------



## O2.0

2nd moderna shot and I definitely feel it. 
But I'll take this all day over the alternative!


----------



## Acidic Angel

bmr10 said:


> I am not sure how the priority banding works in England but if you were in Scotland you would be in priority band 6 and would have been eligible many weeks ago alongside all over 50s. Is there a covid helpline number you can call in England? I have Crohn's disease too but I'm 23 so thought I wouldn't be due the vaccine for a long time. Turns out I was due it weeks ago and they missed me out. I had to fill in a form online to request a missing vaccine, and have called the helpline twice since then due to still not receiving a letter.
> If you're not okay with waiting for the letter I would phone any available appointment helpline if I were you.


I'm not sure, I'll have to look it up, I know they're doing the vaccines at my Dr's surgery, so rang them and explained my situation, they just said I would get one when I get one basically and to wait for a letter/call about it.

Yeah, I'm 24 with Crohns so thought I'd be waiting a while for mine, but then my 23 year old colleague with Crohns said he'd had both of his weeks ago so I was very confused about it all and figured I'd ring to check.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Acidic Angel said:


> I'm not sure, I'll have to look it up, I know they're doing the vaccines at my Dr's surgery, so rang them and explained my situation, they just said I would get one when I get one basically and to wait for a letter/call about it.
> 
> Yeah, I'm 24 with Crohns so thought I'd be waiting a while for mine, but then my 23 year old colleague with Crohns said he'd had both of his weeks ago so I was very confused about it all and figured I'd ring to check.


I hope you get contacted soon I'm sorry to hear that we're in the same boat ): I know some vaccination centres in Scotland have had substantial amounts of vaccines to throw out each day and I'm not sure why there is not a system in place that contacts people who haven't had a letter yet just in case they would like one at extremely short notice. 
Maybe due to the complexity of a system like that, or maybe due to the short notice aspect dunno. Just sucks ):


----------



## stuaz

Boxer123 said:


> I am getting very nervous about having my second jab with further news of clotting. It makes me wonder if there will be other issues further down the line.


If it's any consolation I don't believe the clotting issue is associated with the second jab.


----------



## Siskin

My son in law to be has had his first jab, he comes in the age group of 45 and above, daughter is the next group down. He had the Moderna one, felt fine for a few days then suddenly felt really tired and out of sorts for a day.


----------



## Calvine

Thousands protest against vaccine passports and lockdown in London | Evening Standard
Eight policemen/women injured, most of the crowd not even wearing a mask. And two of them running for London Mayor. Shameful or what!


----------



## Lurcherlad

I googled ... Covid jab on line booking .... and it took me to the nhs website and this:










Go online and try booking a jab yourself.


----------



## MollySmith

Calvine said:


> Thousands protest against vaccine passports and lockdown in London | Evening Standard
> Eight policemen/women injured, most of the crowd not even wearing a mask. And two of them running for London Mayor. Shameful or what!


I'm trying not to give them the publicity they want. There is a Twitter tag #istandwiththenhs that is doing it's best to bolster the spirits of the NHS staff who have buried over a 1,000 of their own to protect us. I'm truthfully heartbroken to see those ... well what I want to say would get me banned. But in protesting they are making the chances of another lockdown rise and that sums up their stupidity.


----------



## MollySmith

Nonnie said:


> Im undecided.
> 
> I was offered a fair few weeks ago but didnt make an appointment.
> 
> Im one of those that feels a good virus to wipe out a large proportion of the population would be a good thing for the planet, so it would be highly hypocritical of me to have the vaccine.
> 
> Quite a few people ive come across have this opinion, but only if it isnt them or anyone they know.


Including 1,000 NHS staff. Is their loss a good thing?


----------



## Calvine

MollySmith said:


> But in protesting they are making the chances of another lockdown rise and that sums up their stupidity.


They are so thick that they, anti-lockdown, anti-vax, anti-mask in fact anti-everything are the only ones who cannot see the irony . . . stupid beyond belief, as you say.


----------



## Siskin

Calvine said:


> They are so thick that they, anti-lockdown, anti-vax, anti-mask in fact anti-everything are the only ones who cannot see the irony . . . stupid beyond belief, as you say.


It's a hugely selfish attitude too, they only care about what they want and their perceived civil rights infringements. It's an extension of the me, me, me attitudes of today


----------



## Maurey

Calvine said:


> They are so thick that they, anti-lockdown, anti-vax, anti-mask in fact anti-everything are the only ones who cannot see the irony . . . stupid beyond belief, as you say.


At this point, so long into the pandemic, they should know better. Natural selection. If only their choices didn't affect other people.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Has anyone seen people online claiming that science is “taking over” and that we can’t let scientists “rule our lives”. It’s quite depressing considering that without science we’d still be living in caves. I guess perhaps that’s what they want- their intelligence certainly mimics the people alive during those times. 
Sorry if that comes across a little rude it is just frustrating. Cigarettes were touted as being good for your health until actual scientific studies were conducted to prove that no, they’re not. So many people have died (and still do) from that lack of knowledge and understanding. Why do these people advocate for the same? I understand wariness and worry- especially when you are being told things that you don’t have knowledge about and you’re expected to take someone’s word for it. But the evidence is there ): Scientific papers surrounding covid are available free to anyone a lot of the time so why not just... read one..... if you don’t understand something how can you objectively say that it’s not true?


----------



## Maurey

bmr10 said:


> Has anyone seen people online claiming that science is "taking over" and that we can't let scientists "rule our lives". It's quite depressing considering that without science we'd still be living in caves. I guess perhaps that's what they want- their intelligence certainly mimics the people alive during those times.
> Sorry if that comes across a little rude it is just frustrating. Cigarettes were touted as being good for your health until actual scientific studies were conducted to prove that no, they're not. So many people have died (and still do) from that lack of knowledge and understanding. Why do these people advocate for the same? I understand wariness and worry- especially when you are being told things that you don't have knowledge about and you're expected to take someone's word for it. But the evidence is there ): Scientific papers surrounding covid are available free to anyone a lot of the time so why not just... read one..... if you don't understand something how can you objectively say that it's not true?


I feel this in my soul. We would have protesters outside our labs when I was in uni on occasion because it offended their delicate sensibilities that we needed to have lab mice. T'was a cancer research institute - there's no getting away from the need. If there was, they wouldn't be used  some of these people would rather we experimented on inmates. Which is so many levels of ****ed up.


----------



## MollySmith

Maurey said:


> At this point, so long into the pandemic, they should know better. Natural selection. If only their choices didn't affect other people.


Yes, agree. If it didn't risk anyone else. I can appreciate the right to choose and agree with some of the lost narrative around if the handling had been better (as an island we had the same chances as Australia and NZ) but it's been overtaken by people comparing the Holocaust to passports and other incredible distasteful actions not least Laurence Fox, that well qualified.... actor ... dismissing the concerns of nurses and doctors who are asking him if they are expendable (whilst doubtless knowing they've got to treat him and his disciples in time which must be awful).


----------



## Maurey

MollySmith said:


> Yes, agree. If it didn't risk anyone else. I can appreciate the right to choose and agree with some of the lost narrative around if the handling had been better (as an island we had the same chances as Australia and NZ) but it's been overtaken by people comparing the Holocaust to passports and other incredible distasteful actions not least Laurence Fox, that well qualified.... actor ... dismissing the concerns of nurses and doctors who are asking him if they are expendable (whilst doubtless knowing they've got to treat him and his disciples in time which must be awful).


The people where I live are inherently super mistrustful of the government, for very valid reasons. Doesn't change the fact most are dumbasses for not following government regulations of mask wearing, social distancing, and getting vaccinated. :Banghead


----------



## Calvine

Maurey said:


> At this point, so long into the pandemic, they should know better. Natural selection. If only their choices didn't affect other people.


 I wonder if they have read the news and seen what is happening currently in India?


----------



## Maurey

Calvine said:


> I wonder if they have read the news and seen what is happening currently in India?


Or what *has* happened in the US with all the anti-maskers.


----------



## MollySmith

Calvine said:


> I wonder if they have read the news and seen what is happening currently in India?


Most swing far right and will have an answer rooted in racism for that - at least that's what some of the dark corners of Twitter are saying. I have a colleague in Hyderabad whose husband died last week and she's fighting for her life in hospital due to Covid. Both worked for one of my clients and from home.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Maurey said:


> I feel this in my soul. We would have protesters outside our labs when I was in uni on occasion because it offended their delicate sensibilities that we needed to have lab mice. T'was a cancer research institute - there's no getting away from the need. If there was, they wouldn't be used  some of these people would rather we experimented on inmates. Which is so many levels of ****ed up.


out of interest what is it that you studied?  I do biomedical sciences but I probably won't be doing a PhD so won't have the opportunity to do any in vivo experiments. I understand that it's a horrible thought to them to use animals but... I don't think the people doing the testing gain any pleasure from it either.


----------



## Magyarmum

The latest piece of misinformation I've read over here is that the hospitals are full of people who are ill because they've been vaccinated


----------



## Maurey

bmr10 said:


> out of interest what is it that you studied?  I do biomedical sciences but I probably won't be doing a PhD so won't have the opportunity to do any in vivo experiments. I understand that it's a horrible thought to them to use animals but... I don't think the people doing the testing gain any pleasure from it either.


Biomedical Sciences with specialisation in oncology, then an MSc in Cancer Pharmacology. Currently working in a Molecular Genomics lab which is, interestingly, headed by an immunologist.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Maurey said:


> Biomedical Sciences with specialisation in oncology, then an MSc in Cancer Pharmacology. Currently working in a Molecular Genomics lab which is, interestingly, headed by an immunologist.


That's so cool!!!! I'm hoping to apply for medicine this year. I'd love love love to specialise in histology especially relating to digestive system.


----------



## rona

Magyarmum said:


> The latest piece of misinformation I've read over here is that the hospitals are full of people who are ill because they've been vaccinated


My older sister won't have her jab because of all this rubbish


----------



## Magyarmum

rona said:


> My older sister won't have her jab because of all this rubbish


My best friend's 24 year old granddaughter says she'd not getting vaccinated because it will affect her fertility

I had to laugh at an English friend who's recently come to live in Hungary after living in a London suburb. He discover a couple of ticks on his dog, something I don't think he even knew about. Great consternation and after being told about Lyme disease and encephalitis he's now panicking trying to find somewhere where he can get vaccinated against both. but he's quite determined he's not getting vaccinated against Covid


----------



## Maurey

Magyarmum said:


> My best friend's 24 year old granddaughter says she'd not getting vaccinated because it will affect her fertility


There's a misguided belief that Covid vaccination can effect fertility, which has since been debunked several times. Honestly I'm more surprised that there are people my age who want kids - I don't know any irl.


----------



## MollySmith

Maurey said:


> There's a misguided belief that Covid vaccination can effect fertility, which has since been debunked several times. Honestly I'm more surprised that there are people my age who want kids - I don't know any irl.


As one who is infertile, I despair. There is so much mid-education around fertility and causes of infertility already that I think ignorance is more likely to kill off the human race before any virus (also see Hyde Park...!)


----------



## Siskin

What I find so distressing is the mess that’s always left behind at these gatherings whether it’s a demo or just a big group in an area, Soho for instance. Apparently the ground has become a dustbin. I despair of the attitude that us oldies have ruined the world and yet many young people seem happy to just leave their litter behind for someone else to pick up. Beaches are especially bad after hoards of sun and sea seekers have gone home. If it’s not cleared up straight away, usually by the locals, it all gets swept out to sea and we know what happens then to sealife


----------



## rona

Just read that they will be onto 30+ by the end of next week


----------



## Babyshoes

rona said:


> Just read that they will be onto 30+ by the end of next week


Awesome. What area are you in?

We're in England and they're still on 45+. My partner is in the 40+ group and keeps checking daily if she can book hers yet...


----------



## Jobeth

Babyshoes said:


> Awesome. What area are you in?
> 
> We're in England and they're still on 45+. My partner is in the 40+ group and keeps checking daily if she can book hers yet...


It depends where you live in England. Two people at work had theirs a couple of weeks ago and someone in a different area had it this week.


----------



## lorilu

Siskin said:


> I found that with the second jab, she went to far up and it hurt and my arm ached for a few days. Whereas the first jab I didn't even notice and began to wonder if I had actually been inoculated as I had no side effects. It was only the tiny bruise on my arm (I bruise very easily) that showed something had been done.


I had a bruise with the first shot too. And arm pain for 4 days. I forgot to check if I had a bruise with the second, because my arm never did hurt with the second. Just the body aches, chills and fever, that started about 16 hours after the shot and went on for about 36 hours, and a headache that started after the aches and chills left, and stayed for another 3 days. Deep lethargy and exhaustion, both with 1st and second.

Vaccinating 16 and up in my state.


----------



## rona

Babyshoes said:


> Awesome. What area are you in?
> 
> We're in England and they're still on 45+. My partner is in the 40+ group and keeps checking daily if she can book hers yet...


I'm in West Sussex. The organization in my nearest two GP hubs is awesome, and they seem to have more vaccines than they need a lot of the time. Maybe because the nearest main hospital hub is only 10 miles away too and they seem just as awesome


----------



## Lurcherlad

OH had 2nd Pfizer jab yesterday and feels a bit rough today.

Nothing specific, but he’s just gone back to bed to relax and maybe have a nap.


----------



## MilleD

I had my second AZ on Friday. Felt a bit tired on Friday night, fine Saturday, but achy and had a headache yesterday. It was a completely wasted day which is annoying, but I guess it is what it is.


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> OH had 2nd Pfizer jab yesterday and feels a bit rough today.
> 
> Nothing specific, but he's just gone back to bed to relax and maybe have a nap.


Hope your OH feel better after his nap.

My DIL was supposed to have come home today, having spent the past 5 months looking after her mum who needs 24 hours care. She was due to take her mum to stay with her sister but had to cancel because her mother felt so ill after having her first vaccination.


----------



## MollySmith

Something incredible. A client has bought all their staff - and their families - who live in India, the vaccine and rolling out a programme of mental health care to help address fears over having it. Amazing.


----------



## kittih

An article on the after effects of having the Pfizer or Oxford Astra Zeneca vaccine...

https://covid.joinzoe.com/post/covid-vaccine-data-lancet?utm_source=App


----------



## Magyarmum

kittih said:


> An article on the after effects of having the Pfizer or Oxford Astra Zeneca vaccine...
> 
> https://covid.joinzoe.com/post/covid-vaccine-data-lancet?utm_source=App


The majority of people I know had the Chinese Sinopharm vaccine and no one as far as I know had any side effects.


----------



## rona

rona said:


> Just read that they will be onto 30+ by the end of next week


Well............the over 35s are now being invited to book here


----------



## Jim40

I'm having my second tomorrow (30/04). I assume Oxford Astra zenica the same as the first. After that one all my muscles ached, even the soles of my feet. Through the night and next day could hardly walk for the pain. Two days later was fine. So at least I know what to look forward to or maybe not. Might be fine second time around.


----------



## mrs phas

My eldest has been called for his 2nd on sat morning 

That will be 4 out of the 5 of us that will have had both our jabs 

Matt's identical twin is w-a-a-a-ay down the list still, 28 and nothing wrong with him
His OH, however, has been called with the over 40s cycle


----------



## mrs phas

MollySmith said:


> Something incredible. A client has bought all their staff - and their families - who live in India, the vaccine and rolling out a programme of mental health care to help address fears over having it. Amazing.


A little bit more on the plus side 
A local, large company, has paid the next three years rent, on the warehouse our local food bank uses.
I know it's probably a tax right off thing,
But 
It's still a nice thing to do imho


----------



## Linda Weasel

Had my second dose of AZ last Sunday.
Side effects were even less than first time round; the mild headache lasted about half an hour and I was a bit stiff next day.

Nothing compared to the effects/side effects of catching Covid.

I honestly think that so many of the people who are anti-vacc are deluding themselves that they aren’t going to catch it anyway.

If you weigh up the dangers if you actually catch Covid (and nobody currently can predict how any individual will survive it) against the perceived dangers of the vaccination, then it’s a no-brainer, surely.

And as for the appalling and crass suggestion that people dying en-masse would be good for the planet, as long as it’s nobody you know?

Would it be ok if it was my family then? Or maybe somebody living in a shack on the other side of the world.....


----------



## Cully

My son had a letter through asking him to make appointment for his vaccines. He's 43.
We tried to book online but the have nothing locally and were advised to keep trying as there will be local slots available, but didn't say when.
Does anyone know the best time of day to check if other slots are available. 
My second is due next Thursday. I'm looking forward to it, but really hoping I don't have such a bad reaction as last time.


----------



## rona

They tried to book my second jab for next Thursday but I've put it off until I get my next blood test results. Hopefully I can still get fitted in before 12 weeks


----------



## Bisbow

OH had his 2nd jab today

No reaction yet but as he is a bit of a baby I'm sure tomorrow there will be
So that is both of us done now


----------



## SusieRainbow

I had my second Pfizer yesterday, side effects very minimal, just a bit more achey than usual. It feels good to know I've done all I can but won't be dropping my guard just yet.


----------



## HarlequinCat

My OH had a text the other day to book his jab, hes in his late 30s


----------



## HarlequinCat

Cully said:


> My son had a letter through asking him to make appointment for his vaccines. He's 43.
> We tried to book online but the have nothing locally and were advised to keep trying as there will be local slots available, but didn't say when.
> Does anyone know the best time of day to check if other slots are available.
> My second is due next Thursday. I'm looking forward to it, but really hoping I don't have such a bad reaction as last time.


I am not sure, but probably be good to try every once in a while when hes not busy. Try early morning or late evening maybe?


----------



## Siskin

My daughters just told me that she has a date for her first jab on my birthday next month. That’s a good birthday present for me


----------



## Happy Paws2

Get my second one next Saturday can't wait.


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> My son had a letter through asking him to make appointment for his vaccines. He's 43.
> We tried to book online but the have nothing locally and were advised to keep trying as there will be local slots available, but didn't say when.
> Does anyone know the best time of day to check if other slots are available.
> My second is due next Thursday. I'm looking forward to it, but really hoping I don't have such a bad reaction as last time.


I tried for a few days and would only be offered centres over 30miles away, so yesterday I sat going back and forwards from the question about access needs to the list of available centres for about 15 minutes solid and eventually got an appointment at the centre closest to me (6miles away).


----------



## Jobeth

I had that problem and the only one with an appointment was 40 miles away. I then got a text from the NHS and they offered ones locally that weren’t on the website. It meant I got one the same day as the text and it was only 20 minutes away.


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> I tried for a few days and would only be offered centres over 30miles away, so yesterday I sat going back and forwards from the question about access needs to the list of available centres for about 15 minutes solid and eventually got an appointment at the centre closest to me (6miles away).


We have 2 centres locally, but the nearest my son is being offered is over 30 miles away. We have no transport so travelling is out of the question. I'll try what you did ,thanks for the suggestion, and hope he can get local appointments.


----------



## Jim40

Jim40 said:


> I'm having my second tomorrow (30/04). I assume Oxford Astra zenica the same as the first. After that one all my muscles ached, even the soles of my feet. Through the night and next day could hardly walk for the pain. Two days later was fine. So at least I know what to look forward to or maybe not. Might be fine second time around.


Jab Friday lunchtime. By bed time muscles a bit of an ache. Didn't sleep due to being kept awake by sore legs, arms and back. Sat. morning all good. No headache, no bruise at jab site. Didn't take anything to help. All good.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> We have 2 centres locally, but the nearest my son is being offered is over 30 miles away. We have no transport so travelling is out of the question. I'll try what you did ,thanks for the suggestion, and hope he can get local appointments.


Just keep phoning them until you get a local centre, they should be able to help.


----------



## HarlequinCat

When you get invited to have the jab can you choose to have it a few weeks later? I have a feeling I will be invited soon, but there was something I wanted to get over with before I had the jab


----------



## SbanR

HarlequinCat said:


> When you get invited to have the jab can you choose to have it a few weeks later? I have a feeling I will be invited soon, but there was something I wanted to get over with before I had the jab


When I was invited I was given a link to click on.
This took me to a list of free slots and dates. I chose the date and time that suited me best.


----------



## HarlequinCat

SbanR said:


> When I was invited I was given a link to click on.
> This took me to a list of free slots and dates. I chose the date and time that suited me best.


And that could be weeks ahead?


----------



## SbanR

HarlequinCat said:


> And that could be weeks ahead?


Sorry, no idea as I didn't look that far away. I chose the first available suitable slot, which was only a few days away.


----------



## HarlequinCat

SbanR said:


> Sorry, no idea as I didn't look that far away. I chose the first available suitable slot, which was only a few days away.


Thanks for that anyway  I think i will have to wait and see.


----------



## Magyarmum

I have some English friends living not far away that I haven't seen for nearly a year because of the lockdown. They contacted me yesterday.saying as I'd now had both my jabs would I like to come to their house for lunch. Whilst I'd love to see them, I declined their offer as neither of them has been vaccinated yet. Nor as far as I know, have any of their friends or family with whom they share a very active social life and for that reason I'm wary of spending time in a confined space with them. 

On the other hand I'm quite happy to take the boys training which we do outside wearing masks, And I'm also happy to meet an English friend who lives just up the road in Slovakia, for lunch at a restaurant, because like me she's been vaccinated. (Customers can only dine inside if they hold a vaccination certicate) 

Not sure whether I'm being too picky?


----------



## Bisbow

I don't think you are being picky, just sensible

I feel the same about meeting my cousin even though she has had the jab

But them maybe we are both being picky


----------



## Magyarmum

Bisbow said:


> I don't think you are being picky, just sensible
> 
> I feel the same about meeting my cousin even though she has had the jab
> 
> But them maybe we are both being picky


I think I'd rather be picky than sorry, especially as it could only be for a little while longer


----------



## Cully

Magyarmum said:


> I have some English friends living not far away that I haven't seen for nearly a year because of the lockdown. They contacted me yesterday.saying as I'd now had both my jabs would I like to come to their house for lunch. Whilst I'd love to see them, I declined their offer as neither of them has been vaccinated yet. Nor as far as I know, have any of their friends or family with whom they share a very active social life and for that reason I'm wary of spending time in a confined space with them.
> 
> On the other hand I'm quite happy to take the boys training which we do outside wearing masks, And I'm also happy to meet an English friend who lives just up the road in Slovakia, for lunch at a restaurant, because like me she's been vaccinated. (Customers can only dine inside if they hold a vaccination certicate)
> 
> Not sure whether I'm being too picky?


Just do whatever it is that makes you feel safe and helps keep others safe too. No-one should feel offended at that.


----------



## Tobytoby.co.uk

Quite keen to have some normality! So yes


----------



## rona

rona said:


> They tried to book my second jab for next Thursday but I've put it off until I get my next blood test results. Hopefully I can still get fitted in before 12 weeks


Doc said to get it booked, rang and I could still get Thursday 

Fully covered by end of the month :Happy :Singing


----------



## rona

The call has been put out for 30s to get vaccinated from this Friday in my area


----------



## ForestWomble

rona said:


> The call has been put out for 30s to get vaccinated from this Friday in my area


Your area is zooming ahead  My area is still on 45+ age group.


----------



## Ringypie

I am so grateful to the NHS! I had my second jab yesterday morning. Woke up feeling a bit achy this morning but nothing too bad. A couple of paracetamol and I was fine thank goodness - went running tonight!


----------



## kimthecat

OH had second jab done today.


----------



## Magyarmum

Hungary is now doing 16 to 18 year olds and anyone who hasn't got a NI number. Just over half the population has received their first jab.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just had a phone call and they are coming tomorrow to give me my second jab.


----------



## lymorelynn

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just had a phone call and they are coming tomorrow to give me my second jab.


I get my second one tomorrow too


----------



## Cully

Jab 2 for me tomorrow too.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Funny how excited we all are about having a needle struck in our arms


----------



## Guest

Are your Covid rates in the UK dropping now that a significant percentage of the population is vaccinated?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Latest graphs from UK Government website indicate yes.

Hospital admissions and deaths are well down.

Numbers are well down overall, although we’re not fully out of Lockdown yet.

Many more tests are being carried out too, so hopefully that’s a good indicator that there is less virus out there.


----------



## Magyarmum

McKenzie said:


> Are your Covid rates in the UK dropping now that a significant percentage of the population is vaccinated?


Ours have dropped significantly in Hungary now that around 50% of the population have had their first jab. Sadly the death rate is going down much slower.

I've had both my jabs and the boys trainer who's 35 has had his first one which makes me feel much more relaxed.


----------



## rona

Second jab done and dusted. 
Straight in again, though when I came out there was a short queue of 8 people.


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Latest graphs from UK Government website indicate yes.
> 
> Hospital admissions and deaths are well down.
> 
> Numbers are well down overall, although we're not fully out of Lockdown yet.
> 
> Many more tests are being carried out too, so hopefully that's a good indicator that there is less virus out there.


They've had a bit of a spike in one area up North..............

They believe it's all linked to a school


----------



## Happy Paws2

Well that's it jab 2 done.


----------



## SbanR

rona said:


> They've had a bit of a spike in one area up North..............
> 
> They believe it's all linked to a school


There's a spike in my area - workplace, I believe.


----------



## Gemmaa

My parents had their 2nd dose on Saturday, and I've just taken my OH for his first one!


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws2 said:


> Funny how excited we all are about having a needle struck in our arms










It didnt hurt . I only a little prick


----------



## Arny

rona said:


> They've had a bit of a spike in one area up North..............
> 
> They believe it's all linked to a school


And an outbreak in a prison I heard.

Even if rates go up significantly the vaccine should mean hospital admissions and deaths won't.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Had a reaction from yesterdays second jab, I feel awful took to my bed early last night and still have bad headache this morning, hopefully as the day goes on I'll feel better.


----------



## rona

Happy Paws2 said:


> Had a reaction from yesterdays second jab, I feel awful took to my bed early last night and still have bad headache this morning, hopefully as the day goes on I'll feel better.


Oh dear. Did you react to the first one?

I feel fine this morning, which surprises me


----------



## Calvine

Happy Paws2 said:


> Had a reaction from yesterdays second jab, I feel awful took to my bed early last night and still have bad headache this morning, hopefully as the day goes on I'll feel better.


Poor you. Hope you soon feel better!


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> Oh dear. Did you react to the first one?
> 
> I feel fine this morning, which surprises me


Just a headache after a few days nothing like how i feel at the moment.



Calvine said:


> Poor you. Hope you soon feel better!


Thank you.


----------



## SILVERKINGS

Nope, I won’t be getting it, and it’s not because I believe this pathetic conspiracy theories either, I’m in vulnerable group, I don’t have the flu jab either, I’m not anti vacc , I have lots of allergies etc etc,


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> Had a reaction from yesterdays second jab, I feel awful took to my bed early last night and still have bad headache this morning, hopefully as the day goes on I'll feel better.


Oh dear, I hope you're feeling much better now. Strange how your 2nd jab gave you a worse reaction than your first. Considering I had a terrible reaction to my first jab with violent V&D, I was expecting something similar with my 2nd, but I've just felt a bit queasy and took care to stick to bland food for a few days. Seems to be working.


----------



## Mrs. S

I’m on the fence… I don’t feel any urge to rush and have it done.. but I’m not writing it off completely. I think I’ll see how things are in time. Most of my friends and family have had it and have reported various side effects so I think I’ll wait it out!


----------



## rona

Mrs. S said:


> I'm on the fence… I don't feel any urge to rush and have it done.. but I'm not writing it off completely. I think I'll see how things are in time. Most of my friends and family have had it and have reported various side effects so I think I'll wait it out!


Ok, I don't really understand this. My sister is the same, but I don't want to go near her, as she's such a risk to me.
Would you not do it to protect your family and friends?
Have any of them had serious consequences of the jab?


----------



## Mrs. S

rona said:


> Ok, I don't really understand this. My sister is the same, but I don't want to go near her, as she's such a risk to me.
> Would you not do it to protect your family and friends?
> Have any of them had serious consequences of the jab?


Unfortunately yes  right now I'm protecting my family and friends by keeping away from them!


----------



## rona

Mrs. S said:


> Unfortunately yes  right now I'm protecting my family and friends by keeping away from them!


Could you say what that was?


----------



## Siskin

My sons refusing to have the jab and I’m definitely avoiding him which is very sad, but I’m not prepared to risk my health because he is being selfish


----------



## ForestWomble

rona said:


> Ok, I don't really understand this. My sister is the same, but I don't want to go near her, as she's such a risk to me.
> Would you not do it to protect your family and friends?
> Have any of them had serious consequences of the jab?


The vaccine doesn't stop you catching or spreading the virus though, it just (hopefully) stops you from needing to go to hospital.


----------



## rona

ForestWomble said:


> The vaccine doesn't stop you catching or spreading the virus though, it just (hopefully) stops you from needing to go to hospital.


It does reduce your viral load, therefore you are much less likely to infect others

https://www.nature.com/articles/s41591-021-01316-7


----------



## Mrs. S

rona said:


> Could you say what that was?


I'd rather not post the details on a public forum… especially as I have no hard evidence that it was DEFINITELY the jab that caused it.. just circumstances point that way.. but I don't know and I don't want to scare monger, because I could be wrong.


----------



## stuaz

Mrs. S said:


> I'm on the fence… I don't feel any urge to rush and have it done.. but I'm not writing it off completely. I think I'll see how things are in time. Most of my friends and family have had it and have reported various side effects so I think I'll wait it out!


The side effects from catching COVID-19 can be a lot worse than having a sore arm and headache from a vaccine....


----------



## ForestWomble

rona said:


> It does reduce your viral load, therefore you are much less likely to infect others
> 
> https://www.nature.com/articles/s41591-021-01316-7


Ah that's good to know, thanks.


----------



## Magyarmum

stuaz said:


> The side effects from catching COVID-19 can be a lot worse than having a sore arm and headache from a vaccine....


I had the Sinopharm vaccine and suffered no side effects whatsoever. Neither did anyone else who had it as far as I know.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> Oh dear, I hope you're feeling much better now. Strange how your *2nd jab *gave you a worse reaction than your first. Considering I had a terrible reaction to my first jab with violent V&D, I was expecting something similar with my 2nd, but I've just felt a bit queasy and took care to stick to bland food for a few days. Seems to be working.


It's been over 48 hours since I had it, and I'm still feeling rough have been sleeping most of then day and the headache will not go away, if I take than paracetamol I start to look like one.


----------



## Maurey

Generally, reaction to 2nd jab is worse on average. People who have bad/worse reactions to the first jab likely had Covid prior to their vaccination, but that’s not a hard and fast rule.


----------



## Arny

Maurey said:


> Generally, reaction to 2nd jab is worse on average. People who have bad/worse reactions to the first jab likely had Covid prior to their vaccination, but that's not a hard and fast rule.


I've heard generally worse reaction to 1st AstraZeneca vaccine but worse for 2nd if Pfizer.


----------



## Maurey

Arny said:


> I've heard generally worse reaction to 1st AstraZeneca vaccine but worse for 2nd if Pfizer.


That doesn't really make sense - I've addressed the topic earlier in the thread, but it's most likely a correlation-does-not-equal-causation + word of mouth thing. They're different types of vaccinations, sure, but that shouldn't affect the immune response to the point of reaction severity being different between doses. Bad reaction to first dosage generally implies an overreaction of the immune system due to a virus/viral antibodies/viral rna that it already has antibodies for.


----------



## Arny

Maurey said:


> That doesn't really make sense - I've addressed the topic earlier in the thread, but it's most likely a correlation-does-not-equal-causation + word of mouth thing. They're different types vaccinations, sure, but that shouldn't affect the immune response to the point of reaction severity being different between doses. Bad reaction to first dosage generally implies an overreaction of the immune system by a virus that it already has antibodies for.


It was just what a few doctors on the tv had said they were seeing.


----------



## Arny

It could well be just that the younger population that have possibly been vaccinated with AstraZeneca more had already had some antibodies (and a better immune response generally) than the older population that maybe have been shielding more were mostly done with Pfizer.
I agree you can’t determine cause and effect.


----------



## Siskin

The nurse that gave me my second jab of AZ said that if you had a bad reaction with the first jab then you wouldn’t get such a bad reaction on the second. My husband would agree with that statement. I had no reaction on the first and maybe a very slight reaction on the second. I can only presume the nurse that said this must have had a good reason to say that and didn’t just make it up or whatever


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> The nurse that gave me my second jab of AZ said that if you had a bad reaction with the first jab then you wouldn't get such a bad reaction on the second. My husband would agree with that statement. I had no reaction on the first and maybe a very slight reaction on the second. I can only presume the nurse that said this must have had a good reason to say that and didn't just make it up or whatever


I was told exactly the same when I had my jabs. I also saw two very trusted doctors explaining it on BBC Breakfast. Among my numerous older friends here, it has been their experience too.


----------



## Woolly Woof

Happy Paws2 said:


> It's been over 48 hours since I had it, and I'm still feeling rough have been sleeping most of then day and the headache will not go away, if I take than paracetamol I start to look like one.


What vaccine did you get happy paws?


----------



## Woolly Woof

MollySmith said:


> Most swing far right and will have an answer rooted in racism for that - at least that's what some of the dark corners of Twitter are saying. I have a colleague in Hyderabad whose husband died last week and she's fighting for her life in hospital due to Covid. Both worked for one of my clients and from home.


Not true. I'm pretty right wing, but I think Indians, Africans and Jews are mostly decent law abiding people with good religious values and remarkably well behaved and polite children. I have plenty living near me..No way does the Indian populace deserve this pandemic although overcrowding plays a part in transmission..nor am I anti vaccine, although I am afraid of side effects so probably won't have second dose.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Woolly Woof said:


> What vaccine did you get happy paws?


I had the AstraZeneca jab, feeling a little better today but still got a headache.


----------



## Lurcherlad

stuaz said:


> The side effects from catching COVID-19 can be a lot worse than having a sore arm and headache from a vaccine....


Indeed.

OH had a bit more of a reaction to his 2nd dose of the Pfizer jab.

Fatigue and feeling "off" for a couple of days and a flare up of a couple of cold sores.

However, compared to contracting Covid and ending up on a ventilator or dead it was preferable!

He had a taster of breathing difficulties and blood clots on the lung from his chemo last year and is in no hurry to go through anything like it again.

I'm due my 2nd dose of the Oxford jab in a couple of weeks and will be ready to have it, rather than Covid.


----------



## Boxer123

Although I agree minor side effects are worth it I don’t think you can dismiss people’s worries so easily. I am very nervous about my second AZ jab. I am not an anti vaxer always have my flu jab. But ... First they said it was completely safe no link to clots, then changed to under 30s should have the choice of alternative, now it’s under 40s (which is me) like I said I’m very concerned and upset about it. A sore arm I wouldn’t worry about.


----------



## Maurey

I think the worry over clots has been overinflated because of social media. Yes, there’s a risk, but it’s much lower than the risk from birth control or pregnancy.


----------



## Snoringbear

Had the first AZ jab this morning. Not had any notable side effects. If I rub the injection site on my shoulder I can feel something has happened there, but certainly not painful. All happened very quickly, straight through and then waited 15 minutes to drive. Did notice that the whole setup (in a large capacity vaccination venue) felt like bring in a Hollywood disaster film though


----------



## ForestWomble

Boxer123 said:


> Although I agree minor side effects are worth it I don't think you can dismiss people's worries so easily. I am very nervous about my second AZ jab. I am not an anti vaxer always have my flu jab. But ... First they said it was completely safe no link to clots, then changed to under 30s should have the choice of alternative, *now it's under 40s* (which is me) like I said I'm very concerned and upset about it. A sore arm I wouldn't worry about.


I know it doesn't help you, but thank you for putting that little bit of info re the AZ and it's under 40s now, you don't know what a weight that is off my mind!


----------



## Boxer123

ForestWomble said:


> I know it doesn't help you, but thank you for putting that little bit of info re the AZ and it's under 40s now, you don't know what a weight that is off my mind!


It wasn't widely discussed in the media hence I don't agree they have blown the clots out of proportion. Not much information anywhere on the people effected.

Gosh I need a tin foil hat


----------



## Maurey

Boxer123 said:


> It wasn't widely discussed in the media hence I don't agree they have blown the clots out of proportion. Not much information anywhere on the people effected.
> 
> Gosh I need a tin foil hat


It certainly blew out of proportion on Twitter. It's where the rumours/misinformation of the vaccine causing fertility issues came from, as well :Banghead


----------



## Boxer123

Maurey said:


> It certainly blew out of proportion on Twitter. It's where the rumours/misinformation of the vaccine causing fertility issues came from, as well :Banghead


I only watch the normal news. Like I said I'm not anti vax I've had the first jab but now it's changed to say under 40s should have a choice which is worrying. I don't think they are trying to deceive people it's just they don't know.


----------



## Leanne77

Had my text several weeks ago but not booked yet. I did finish work asap last week to get it done at the mobile bus but protesters turned up, caused trouble so the bus left early. Since the place I'm supposed to book in at isnt convenient, I'm waiting for the mobile unit again.

TBH, don't really want the vaccine but it feels like we'll be forced to have it if the restrictions get the go ahead (not being able to go in pubs etc).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Boxer123 I'm linking to an interesting leaflet that I thought you may like to read. Apologies if you've seen it already.

https://assets.publishing.service.g...accine_and_blood_clots_factsheet_7May2021.pdf


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Boxer123 I'm linking to an interesting leaflet that I thought you may like to read. Apologies if you've seen it already.
> 
> https://assets.publishing.service.g...accine_and_blood_clots_factsheet_7May2021.pdf


Thank you @Mrs Funkin due to my line of work I probably will get the second one but will still be worried.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Thank you @Mrs Funkin due to my line of work I probably will get the second one but will still be worried.


Perhaps also keep in mind that there's a group of people who are more at risk of blood clots than others, so I imagine that the very small risk of blood clots is even smaller for people without risk factors


----------



## Calvine

italian woman accidentally given 6 shots - Google Search

Crikey.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Boxer123 i wish I could reassure you. I've had a DVT and have a blood clotting disorder. Even with those things, I'd still get the vaccination as the risk of a clot from Covid is still greater than from the vaccination. Do numbers reassure you at all? If so, here are some stats based on the latest numbers I can find. Obviously, all these things have confounding variables - things like people not known to have thrombocytopenia prior to the vaccination - but I do think they are reassuring numbers.

Please don't think I'm belittling how you feel, I just think the numbers are strong and i hope will serve to help folk feel better about it.

22,000,000 doses of AZ, 209 clots, 41 deaths so a 0.00095% chance of getting a clot, 0.00019% chance of dying from a clot as a result of AZ vaccination.

ETA: recent Uni of Oxford research showed clot risk in patients with Covid is about 39:1,000,000 so 0.004%

Overall incidence of a clot in general population 1:1000 so 0.1% chance

Clot incidence from the contraceptive pill is 4-16 : 10,000 so between 0.04 and 0.16% chance

(obviously I've included the pill risk here as so many women under the age of 40 take it with barely a thought for clots)

Does that help at all? I hope so.


----------



## Guest

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Boxer123 i wish I could reassure you. I've had a DVT and have a blood clotting disorder.


I have suspected Factor V Leiden (strongly genetic) but the lab refuses to test me


----------



## Mrs Funkin

McKenzie said:


> I have suspected Factor V Leiden (strongly genetic) but the lab refuses to test me


I have FVL @McKenzie and was only tested after my DVT. I'm only heterozygous (meaning only one gene copy inherited from one parent) as I know nothing of my biological father's medical history, I suspect it's from his side as my maternal side has no clotting history. Do you have first degree relatives with unprovoked clots? If you do - given what's happened to you they'd be daft not to test. You obviously don't need to answer!

On the plus side FVL is the commonest clotting disorder and is pretty easily managed. Obviously things like pregnancy can need different management (depending if you're heterozygous or homozygous, whether you've had an event etc) but my day to day life is no different now.


----------



## Boxer123

Thank you @Mrs Funkin very informative I don't have any risk factors as far as I know. No immediate family with issues.


----------



## Calvine

Leanne77 said:


> protesters turned up,


Meaning anti-vax protesters?


----------



## Leanne77

Calvine said:


> Meaning anti-vax protesters?


Yep, they'd be the ones.


----------



## Psygon

I had my first vaccination yesterday - Astrazeneca.

When I arrived at the centre they told me at the door which jab it was so that I could leave. For a split second I was like 'oh, er...' but went in anyway. Then they told me again at check in and again when I was sat with the nurse. Those split seconds kept getting longer - just because the more I was asked I was sure, knew the side effects and wasn't worried the more I wondered if I should be! 

However, still had my jab. Oh and I am 42 - so just a bit older than the dont give the jab to under 40s (or is it 30s now?).

Felt perfectly fine at the time and it was all going great until 1am when I was still awake, starting to feel shivery but so totally unable to sleep. Not seen anyone say the jab has made them unable to sleep but it certainly seems to have had that effect on me. I'm working on about 3 hours proper sleep.

Right now I feel like I have mild flu, really achey, headache etc. I hope this passes. I've no idea if this is a bad or mild reaction... But having not been ill since before lockdown I think I've forgotten what feeling ill is like, so it feels terrible to me!


----------



## Lurcherlad

My sister in law had a rough night after hers too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Psygon when my husband had AZ he didn't sleep that night, he just described himself as "restless" and got up at 3am in the end. That was his only side effect though, besides the usual sore arm.


----------



## Cully

@Psygon , good for you and your OH having the vaccine. Going by my own reaction to it it sounds like your having a moderate one, no more than you'd get from the flu jab. You should feel much better after a few days.
Son #1 aged 46 had the Astrazenica, and son #2 aged 43 had the Pfizer (?). #1 felt rough for a few days and #2 felt tired on day one but back to normal after.
I was really unwell with D&V after my first Astrazenica but fine after the 2nd. Just felt a bit queasy. 
Hope you're both feeling much better now and the Tonks are good nurses:Nurse.


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Psygon when my husband had AZ he didn't sleep that night, he just described himself as "restless" and got up at 3am in the end. That was his only side effect though, besides the usual sore arm.


I was expecting a sore arm but it does feel slightly worse than I hoped! It's the whole body ache that is slaying me tho, I seem to think I can feel it in my bones.

@Cully tonks are still asleep!!! Terrible nurses I tell you!! :-D


----------



## Magyarmum

it seems as though most people who had the Astra Zeneca vaccine had some side effects. I opted for the Chinese Sinopharm vaccine and had no adverse effects either time, not even a sore arm.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I had Pfizer and my first dose was awful, felt terrible and seasick for five days, my arm was awful for three weeks with very limited movement for the first week (had the jab in my annual leave). Consequently was dreading the second dose (and had a battle to get the date moved, so I could have it in my next lot of annual leave, rather than need to take sick time as if I'd been like the first dose I wouldn't have been able to drive let alone work!) but it was much better.

Hope you feel better soon @Psygon


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> I was expecting a sore arm but it does feel slightly worse than I hoped! It's the whole body ache that is slaying me tho, I seem to think I can feel it in my bones.
> 
> @Cully tonks are still asleep!!! Terrible nurses I tell you!! :-D


Hm, that 'hit by a truck' feeling? Been there:Blackeye.


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> I had Pfizer and my first dose was awful, felt terrible and seasick for five days, my arm was awful for three weeks with very limited movement for the first week (had the jab in my annual leave). Consequently was dreading the second dose (and had a battle to get the date moved, so I could have it in my next lot of annual leave, rather than need to take sick time as if I'd been like the first dose I wouldn't have been able to drive let alone work!) but it was much better.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon @Psygon


I have some Oreo cookies and a sofa with my name on, I am sure I will be fine :-D plus I have ordered my OHs spicy noodle soup for dinner so I am sure that will help sweat the virus out of me


----------



## Jobeth

If you are over 50 you can change the date of your second dose to this week.


----------



## rona

My local vac centers are having an open day, anyone can turn up for their first jab! They have 2000 spare 
We haven't many cases here and we are well ahead of many of the country, as we are down to over 30s anyway.
I think my area will be all fully jabbed by June 21st...........easily


----------



## EmCHammer

I had the astra zeneca one and no side effects at all not even a sore arm. The other half had his, was a bit cold for a while but that was it


----------



## daveos

I had my vaccine this past Thursday may 13th I had the Astra Zeneca one, It was a painless injection did not even know it was done the worst part about it was the nurse explaining about the possible side effects made me aware of the blood clot risks etc that was a bit off putting but benefits over the risks of Covid.
My side effects were extreme tiredness I had the best sleep I have had in a long time and my arm was a bit sore for a couple of days.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Just had my first vaccine today 

I'm 28 so had the Pfizer vaccine, and I've got to hand it to the staff at the vaccination centre, they were all fantastic and it was operating like a well oiled machine.

I'm based in Wales so they are now offering the first vaccine to those age 18-29. 

Fingers crossed no adverse side effects for me...


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> Just had my first vaccine today
> 
> I'm 28 so had the Pfizer vaccine, and I've got to hand it to the staff at the vaccination centre, they were all fantastic and it was operating like a well oiled machine.
> 
> I'm based in Wales so they are now offering the first vaccine to those age 18-29.
> 
> Fingers crossed no adverse side effects for me...


Well done.


----------



## Psygon

It's now just over 48 hours since I had my vaccination.

I slept so much yesterday... Over 18hours I think. But when I woke up this morning I was not feeling so achey anymore. I was feeling nauseous and still with a headache so ended up calling in sick. Slept a bit more during today and now feel pretty much back to normal. 

Arm still hurts a lot tho. 

But feeling good and looking forward to round 2 :-D


----------



## Bethanjane22

Bethanjane22 said:


> Just had my first vaccine today
> 
> I'm 28 so had the Pfizer vaccine, and I've got to hand it to the staff at the vaccination centre, they were all fantastic and it was operating like a well oiled machine.
> 
> I'm based in Wales so they are now offering the first vaccine to those age 18-29.
> 
> Fingers crossed no adverse side effects for me...


Feeling a bit rubbish today, feel like all of my energy has been zapped from my body and have a dull headache. I've decided to take the day off work and rest up as I've got a long drive tomorrow I can't re-arrange.

Very achey arm, feel like I've been punch repeatedly.

Happy to have had the vaccine though, feeling very grateful.


----------



## Guest

Can I join in - I’m having my flu vaccination tomorrow :Smuggrin


----------



## Cully

Just remind yourself, the reason you feel so dreadful is your body's response to the covid virus you've been jabbed with. 
While your head is throbbing and you're cursing the truck that's hit you, :Singingsing with joy that your immune system is doing it's job.


----------



## Jobeth

Does anyone know if you get turned away if you go somewhere different for your second vaccination? I’ve looked and it says you are supposed to have it in the same place. My first one was locally through the GP service. It means I have to wait until at least June 3rd but I could have booked at a hub from Monday.


----------



## Maurey

Jobeth said:


> Does anyone know if you get turned away if you go somewhere different for your second vaccination? I've looked and it says you are supposed to have it in the same place. My first one was locally through the GP service. It means I have to wait until at least June 3rd but I could have booked at a hub from Monday.


Might be worth a call to ask - seems to depend on where you're located and with how strict specific clinics are.


----------



## Jobeth

Maurey said:


> Might be worth a call to ask - seems to depend on where you're located and with how strict specific clinics are.


Thanks but they all say not to call. I've booked it and shall have to see what happens.


----------



## Maurey

Jobeth said:


> Thanks but they all say not to call. I've booked it and shall have to see what happens.


Hopefully they don't make a fuss about it. Good luck!


----------



## Blackadder

Just got back from my 2nd AZ jab, in & out in 5 mins even though I was 20 mins early. It's pretty much like a production line


----------



## Kittynanna

Same here, I just had my 2nd AZ, and in and out in no time......both times I have been now it’s been amazingly well organised.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jobeth said:


> Does anyone know if you get turned away if you go somewhere different for your second vaccination? I've looked and it says you are supposed to have it in the same place. My first one was locally through the GP service. It means I have to wait until at least June 3rd but I could have booked at a hub from Monday.


My first (AZ) was at one centre but when I went on to book my second (for next week) I was offered 3 completely different centres. I assume it factored in which vaccine I'd had and where it would be available at the right time? I just chose the nearest of the three.

So long as you are booked in I don't think it matters.

I did get an email last week offering me this week at my first jab centre, but I'm away ... so will just keep my booking for next week. I'm not fussed which vaccine they give me though as apparently it's not an issue and might even be a bonus.


----------



## Arny

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm not fussed which vaccine they give me though as apparently it's not an issue and might even be a bonus.


I may well be wrong but I'm pretty sure they have to give you what you already had as trials aren't finished on the effects of mixing.
I know some people who have had to rebook as they'd turned up for their second only to be told the centre weren't doing that vaccine on that day.


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> My first (AZ) was at one centre but when I went on to book my second (for next week) I was offered 3 completely different centres. I assume it factored in which vaccine I'd had and where it would be available at the right time? I just chose the nearest of the three.
> 
> So long as you are booked in I don't think it matters.
> 
> I did get an email last week offering me this week at my first jab centre, but I'm away ... so will just keep my booking for next week. I'm not fussed which vaccine they give me though as apparently it's not an issue and might even be a bonus.


Did you have to book twice then? When I went online to book the first I had to book the second one too.


----------



## MilleD

Jobeth said:


> Does anyone know if you get turned away if you go somewhere different for your second vaccination? I've looked and it says you are supposed to have it in the same place. My first one was locally through the GP service. It means I have to wait until at least June 3rd but I could have booked at a hub from Monday.


My oh was only able to book two different locations. What I don't know is how the info gets to your GP that you've had the second one elsewhere - presumably it's just put on your patient record through your NHS number?


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Jobeth said:


> Thanks but they all say not to call. I've booked it and shall have to see what happens.


I had my first via GP invite 15 miles away. No other options given.
Second invite gave a choice and offered appointments in the local centre 5mins away. I booked one.
Like you, I'll see what happens. I hope they wouldn't offer if it's not possible.


----------



## Calvine

Psygon said:


> unable to sleep but it certainly seems to have had that effect on me.


Nor me: I haven't had a night's sleep since I had the first one; it's really terrible. I don't know of anyone else affected in this way.


----------



## Psygon

Calvine said:


> Nor me: I haven't had a night's sleep since I had the first one; it's really terrible. I don't know of anyone else affected in this way.


Which one did you have?

I've also felt really nauseous since the jab. It is listed on the side effects, but I really hoped I wouldn't be feeling it now. It is 5 days since I had the jab...


----------



## Calvine

Psygon said:


> Which one did you have?


I had the AZ.


----------



## Jobeth

Mum2Heidi said:


> I had my first via GP invite 15 miles away. No other options given.
> Second invite gave a choice and offered appointments in the local centre 5mins away. I booked one.
> Like you, I'll see what happens. I hope they wouldn't offer if it's not possible.


I had my first invite with the local one although I could have booked at a hub. This time I've not received an invite but could book online at a hub. They've said that they would prefer you to wait but they don't have enough vaccinations at the local one at the moment. I'm also hoping that they wouldn't let you book if you can't have it.


----------



## Psygon

Calvine said:


> I had the AZ.


Same then.

Maybe getting the second jab will reset everything back to normal!! I can hope...


----------



## Calvine

Psygon said:


> Same then.
> 
> Maybe getting the second jab will reset everything back to normal!! I can hope...


 I'm seriously worried it might make it worse. Another thing I noticed was that my arm was bleeding afterwards which surprised me a bit. Never had a flu jab so not sure if this is normal.


----------



## Siskin

Calvine said:


> I'm seriously worried it might make it worse. Another thing I noticed was that my arm was bleeding afterwards which surprised me a bit. Never had a flu jab so not sure if this is normal.


My second jab my arm bled a bit, but then the nurse that gave it wasn't brilliant I don't think as it hurt a lot going in unlike the first one which I didn't feel.
We were told when having the second jab, that if you had a bad reaction to the first you wouldn't get it with the second.


----------



## Psygon

Calvine said:


> I'm seriously worried it might make it worse. Another thing I noticed was that my arm was bleeding afterwards which surprised me a bit. Never had a flu jab so not sure if this is normal.


that's weird as when I had mine my arm didn't bleed and the nurse was like 'oh you're not bleeding' like that was unusual.

But I suppose it's easy to assume that's what she meant!

I know when my OH had moderna he did bleed at the site of the injection.

I didn't even feel the first jab, I was like 'Oh, you've done it already?"


----------



## SbanR

Calvine said:


> I'm seriously worried it might make it worse. Another thing I noticed was that my arm was bleeding afterwards which surprised me a bit. Never had a flu jab so not sure if this is normal.


I think the bleeding might be due to clumsiness.

I've had flu jabs for several years now. Sometimes it's been straightforward and painless, last year it hurt like billydoo and developed a huge bruise which lasted ages :Bawling
One year though it bled pretty badly from the injection site and pressure had to be applied to stop the bleed.


----------



## Cully

Some jabs hurt, some don't. I think a lot depends on who is giving it. Also if you're on any blood thinners like Aspirin.
Certain jabs like vitamin B12 hurt lot, really sting.
And some of us are just bleeders. No joke, some people just bleed easily. I also suspect you might bleed if you tend to bruise easily.


----------



## Maurey

Calvine said:


> I'm seriously worried it might make it worse. Another thing I noticed was that my arm was bleeding afterwards which surprised me a bit. Never had a flu jab so not sure if this is normal.


I think that's more to do with whomever jabbed you than the vaccine. I've bled after routine blood draws and had huge haematomas under the skin. If you fumble around enough with an intramuscular shot like a vaccine, very much similar result ahah.


----------



## Calvine

Psygon said:


> I didn't even feel the first jab, I was like 'Oh, you've done it already?"


Me too, didn't feel a thing then or later. But the insomnia is doing my head in.


----------



## MilleD

I didn't bleed with either, but I think I have thick blood as it's difficult to extract.

The second jab, the bottle must have just come out of the fridge or something because I could feel the cold spreading in my arm. At least I think I could


----------



## Cully

MilleD said:


> I didn't bleed with either, but I think I have thick blood as it's difficult to extract.
> 
> The second jab, the bottle must have just come out of the fridge or something because I could feel the cold spreading in my arm. At least I think I could


My veins aren't very generous when it comes to taking blood either. The nurse told me to make sure I had plenty to drink beforehand, which I've done ever since. It seems to work as blood tests are a lot less hassle (and painful) now.


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> My veins aren't very generous when it comes to taking blood either. The nurse told me to make sure I had plenty to drink beforehand, which I've done ever since. It seems to work as blood tests are a lot less hassle (and painful) now.


I have to do this too. My veins have become narrow in the usual places which makes it difficult to find, then they collapse after a bit


----------



## MilleD

Cully said:


> My veins aren't very generous when it comes to taking blood either. The nurse told me to make sure I had plenty to drink beforehand, which I've done ever since. It seems to work as blood tests are a lot less hassle (and painful) now.


The weird thing is that my veins look like they should offer it up willingly, but they just don't!

When I've given blood in the past, I've had to hold a wooden dowel thing to flex my hand to 'pump' the blood out. I can see how the drink thing might help, perhaps I've been slightly dehydrated in the past when I've gone.


----------



## StormyThai

That's my second jab sorted.
My arm is a little bit more sore this time round with a bit of tingling in my fingers...other than that no other side effects so far.
After the recent out break in one of the factories and one of the schools I am feeling a bit happier now that I am covered.


----------



## SbanR

StormyThai said:


> That's my second jab sorted.
> My arm is a little bit more sore this time round with a bit of tingling in my fingers...other than that no other side effects so far.
> After the recent out break in one of the factories and one of the schools I am feeling a bit happier now that I am covered.


Remember you're still not fully covered for a few weeks.


----------



## StormyThai

SbanR said:


> Remember you're still not fully covered for a few weeks.


Yes, I forgot to say that. My habits won't change for a while tbh, but it makes me feel a bit happier about starting classes next week.
I will still mask up and keep my distance


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cully said:


> Did you have to book twice then? When I went online to book the first I had to book the second one too.


I only booked first one in the first instance.

Then booked the 2nd later.

OH went to same centre a few weeks earlier than me, but was given his 2nd appointment whilst there.

It seems to vary.


----------



## Psygon

Just to be special, I got some new side effects today. Yay! 

Now lymph nodes have swollen up. 

If this was side effects bingo I am edging towards a full house :-D

I have an autoimmune condition (psoriasis and psoriatic arthritis). Wondering if my immune system has gone into hyperdrive.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Psygon I had such awful nausea for five days, ended up wearing those travel sickness acupressure bands. There's not much research into autoimmune conditions and the vaccines - but in theory an autoimmune response could happen. I've got a couple of ladies currently with PsA (I work with one of our Obstetricians with ladies with more complex medical conditions)...they've been recommended to have the Covid jab.


----------



## Jobeth

Mum2Heidi said:


> I had my first via GP invite 15 miles away. No other options given.
> Second invite gave a choice and offered appointments in the local centre 5mins away. I booked one.
> Like you, I'll see what happens. I hope they wouldn't offer if it's not possible.


It was fine and they didn't say anything. I got the text for the local one whilst I was there but I would of had to have waited longer for it.


----------



## tyg'smum

Just received the appointment for my second jab - May 31st. OH had his first jab after I'd had mine, and has already had his second.


----------



## Babyshoes

I managed to have my second jab today, a couple of weeks earlier than it was booked for. A few places in the area are doing walk in sessions, and I managed to find one. All very organised with rows of socially distanced chairs to wait on, efficient and fast jab when it was my turn. Glad to have it over and done with, the 12 week gap feels quite long, especially now restrictions are lifting and we are seeing friends inside for the first time in ages. 

So far there is an achey, bruised feeling in my arm, and some nausea and general aches, including a proto-headache - but those are fairly common for me so may not be related to the jab. I've taken paracetamol which has taken the edge off the pain in my arm, and will take more if needed. We'll see how I am in the morning - after the first one I was ok for about 12h, then mostly flat and flu-ey the day after and a bit icky for a day or two after that, then just had a sore arm for several more days.


----------



## Maurey

I’m excited! If I test negative for Covid (here it’s mandatory to be assessed healthy before the shot), I’ll finally be having my first jab on Monday :>


----------



## SbanR

Maurey said:


> I'm excited! If I test negative for Covid (here it's mandatory to be assessed healthy before the shot), I'll finally be having my first jab on Monday :>


Good luck!


----------



## rona

Our local vaccine centers are begging people to take up Pfizer vacs because they have slots free, while second jab Astrazeneca 2nd dose people are going past their 12 weeks 
OH is waiting for his 2nd jab, though he's only at about 9 weeks


----------



## Maurey

rona said:


> Our local vaccine centers are begging people to take up Pfizer vacs because they have slots free, while second jab Astrazeneca 2nd dose people are going past their 12 weeks


Damn, neither of these are good -- the Pfizer vaccine's shelf life is quite limited, especially if a clinic doesn't have a -80 freezer. Shelf life at -60 to -80 is 6 months. It was originally only thought to be good for only 5 days after defrosting at fridge temp, but that's now been extended to 31 days. Even so, there could be perfectly good vaccines going to waste


----------



## Cully

Maurey said:


> I'm excited! If I test negative for Covid (here it's mandatory to be assessed healthy before the shot), I'll finally be having my first jab on Monday :>


Fingers crossed then


----------



## rona

Maurey said:


> Damn, neither of these are good -- the Pfizer vaccine's shelf life is quite limited, especially if a clinic doesn't have a -80 freezer. Shelf life at -60 to -80 is 6 months. It was originally only thought to be good for only 5 days after defrosting at fridge temp, but that's now been extended to 31 days. Even so, there could be perfectly good vaccines going to waste


They keep being sent 1000s of pfizer vacs at very short notice and are told they can't go below 34


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Jobeth said:


> It was fine and they didn't say anything. I got the text for the local one whilst I was there but I would of had to have waited longer for it.


That's good to know. Thank you.
Glad it went smoothly for you.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Psygon said:


> Just to be special, I got some new side effects today. Yay!
> 
> Now lymph nodes have swollen up.
> 
> If this was side effects bingo I am edging towards a full house :-D
> 
> I have an autoimmune condition (psoriasis and psoriatic arthritis). Wondering if my immune system has gone into hyperdrive.


Sounds like it.

Hope everything settles down soon.


----------



## rona

rona said:


> They keep being sent 1000s of pfizer vacs at very short notice and are told they can't go below 34


Just learnt that they are now vaccinating 19-20 year olds today 

Sneaky little vaccinators


----------



## Maurey

rona said:


> Just learnt that they are now vaccinating 19-20 year olds today
> 
> Sneaky little vaccinators


Not 18's yet? Or are they expecting a lot of 19-20 y.o people?


----------



## rona

Maurey said:


> Not 18's yet? Or are they expecting a lot of 19-20 y.o people?


I don't know, it's just one lady said her daughter were getting theirs today and that's their ages


----------



## rona

Ok it's now official in my area. They are calling anyone over 18 to have their first vaccination. That means, most can have their second just after 21st June, which could be freedom day


----------



## Gemmaa

I got my text this morning! .............but I can't get an appointment :Hilarious


----------



## Maurey

Gemmaa said:


> I got my text this morning! .............but I can't get an appointment :Hilarious


Wait, how does that work? Why would the text you if they don't have any available slots


----------



## Maurey

Just got an autobot call to confirm my vacc appointment, and my first shot’s been moved to tomorrow, exciting


----------



## rona

Maurey said:


> Wait, how does that work? Why would the text you if they don't have any available slots


They would have text more people than vacs available. Just to make sure they use all the vacs


----------



## Maurey

rona said:


> They would have text more people than vacs available. Just to make sure they use all the vacs


Ahhh, that does make sense. Overbooking is never fun, but at least nothings going to waste this way. As someone who's worked with AAV (the vector some of the vaccines use), it's a very labour-intensive thing.

@Gemmaa, hope you're able to get an appointment soon!


----------



## Gemmaa

I managed to get one dose locally on June 3rd, but I can't get the second dose anywhere local so have to travel a bit, but at least it's booked


----------



## willa

Booked to have my first vaccination on 1st June, at the Science Museum ! . 
Assume as I’m in my 30’s it’ll be Pfizer.


----------



## Maurey

Just got my first shot. Have this weird numb ache along my arm, and I can already feel the headache coming on. Hopefully it all passes soon.

was anybody else told not to shower for at least 24 hours to not get the site of injection wet?


----------



## willa

Maurey said:


> Just got my first shot. Have this weird numb ache along my arm, and I can already feel the headache coming on. Hopefully it all passes soon.
> 
> was anybody else told not to shower for at least 24 hours to not get the site of injection wet?


Which one did you have ?

Can't lie, I'm getting a bit nervous about mine . I think I'm getting Pfizer as I'm in my 30's


----------



## Maurey

willa said:


> Which one did you have ?
> 
> Can't lie, I'm getting a bit nervous about mine . I think I'm getting Pfizer as I'm in my 30's


Not in the UK, so went with Sputnik V, as there's little choice here. My grandparents live in Dubai most of the year, and they had the Pfizer. Both are in their mid 70s, and they only had a bit of arm pain. My grandfather has heart issues, as well, but he had less of a reaction than my grandma


----------



## stuaz

Tried booking my appointment today. Nearest vaccination centres available are Sheffield and Liverpool. I live in the South East so don’t fancy the trip up north!

Will try again in a few days .


----------



## Maurey

stuaz said:


> Tried booking my appointment today. Nearest vaccination centres available are Sheffield and Liverpool. I live in the South East so don't fancy the trip up north!
> 
> Will try again in a few days .


Good luck, here's hoping something nearby opens for you soon


----------



## Jobeth

stuaz said:


> Tried booking my appointment today. Nearest vaccination centres available are Sheffield and Liverpool. I live in the South East so don't fancy the trip up north!
> 
> Will try again in a few days .


You should also get contacted by your GP service for a local centre. I did it that way the first time but went to the vaccination hub the second time. I got a text message offering me a local appointment whilst I was there.


----------



## Cully

stuaz said:


> Tried booking my appointment today. Nearest vaccination centres available are Sheffield and Liverpool. I live in the South East so don't fancy the trip up north!
> 
> Will try again in a few days .


Don't lose heart. I had the same problem but kept visiting the booking site about 3 times every day and after a few days got the hub nearest me. Good luck


----------



## Calvine

Maurey said:


> was anybody else told not to shower for at least 24 hours


No; but then I wasn't told a thing.


----------



## rona

Maurey said:


> was anybody else told not to shower for at least 24 hours to not get the site of injection wet?


I was told it was ok to go swimming


----------



## rona

OH just booked his second jab for tomorrow


----------



## rona

So..............my area will be finishing the bulk of first doses next week, that means, by the end of June, we should be virtually all covered by full vaccination. 

Stunning achievement 

Just got to persuade my 70 year old sister to go and have hers


----------



## HarlequinCat

Booked mine for mid June :Joyful . And I could book my second at the same time for late August. First one close by and I know they do the Pfizer there, but the August one is 25 miles away because the venue for the first one is shut to vaccines for a month or 2 

Here we have only had about 4 cases in 24 hrs so that's not bad, and if weather improves I can see that getting lower if people can be outside rather than choosing to stay indoors


----------



## Magyarmum

Hungary had only 164 new infections and 21 deaths yesterday.

Around 55% of the population has had their first vaccination and over 33% their second.

16 to 18 year olds are now being vaccinated.

We're no longer required to wear a mask outside although I noticed yesterday in town most people were still doing so.

Things are slowly getting better


----------



## Siskin

I’ve noticed in a lot of European countries that the death rate is dropping quite radically which must be due to the vaccine protecting people from dying if not totally from the disease.

My friend in Canada reports that she has recently had her first jab (she’s 75) and inoculating everyone has finally got going. There are quite a few who are refusing it though to her knowledge, don't know how widespread this is. Her late husbands family are quite vociferous about it which is hard for her when they start going on at her, she only lost her husband 3 months ago who was a stabilising influence on all his adult children


----------



## Gemmaa

stuaz said:


> Tried booking my appointment today. Nearest vaccination centres available are Sheffield and Liverpool. I live in the South East so don't fancy the trip up north!
> 
> Will try again in a few days .


Keep refreshing the page...mine was only offering me places in London or Reading, so 25 - 45 miles away...but local ones eventually crop up every so often .


----------



## stuaz

Gemmaa said:


> Keep refreshing the page...mine was only offering me places in London or Reading, so 25 - 45 miles away...but local ones eventually crop up every so often .


I spotted one for 16 miles away but when I went forward it errored so I think it had already gone.

Will keep trying though.


----------



## Maurey

Might've been mentioned already, but new study found that the vaccine should be effective against the new variant. https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2021.05.22.21257658v1


----------



## Lurcherlad

2nd dose tomorrow


----------



## SbanR

Maurey said:


> Might've been mentioned already, but new study found that the vaccine should be effective against the new variant. https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2021.05.22.21257658v1


Yes, it's been mentioned repeatedly on the news and also by doctors when interviewed. Slightly less effective than against the Kent variant but still good.


----------



## rona

stuaz said:


> I spotted one for 16 miles away but when I went forward it errored so I think it had already gone.
> 
> Will keep trying though.


Have you tried phoning?


----------



## £54etgfb6

Scotland are now vaccinating 18-29 yr olds and allowing you to request your own appointment. Super cool!! Was eligible to have mines with the 50+ group but they don’t seem to have a record of this on their system. Better late than never I guess?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Well, I turned up for my AZ/Oxford jab appointment to be told they were doing Pfizer 

Frustrating that the system got it wrong, but not the end of the World.

I’m booked in for next Monday now, which works as I’d planned to drive a friend to hers that day.


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> Well, I turned up for my AZ/Oxford jab appointment to be told they were doing Pfizer
> 
> Frustrating that the system got it wrong, but not the end of the World.
> 
> I'm booked in for next Monday now, which works as I'd planned to drive a friend to hers that day.


That's annoying. I hope you didn't have to travel far.


----------



## stuaz

rona said:


> Have you tried phoning?


i haven't yet, but I'm also happy to wait


----------



## rona

stuaz said:


> i haven't yet, but I'm also happy to wait


OH said that, but as in this area they are running out of people to vaccinate, I said to him, why wait when you can be fully covered. He booked for the very next day and will be fully covered in two weeks


----------



## OrientalSlave

rona said:


> OH said that, but as in this area they are running out of people to vaccinate, I said to him, why wait when you can be fully covered. He booked for the very next day and will be fully covered in two weeks


Remember that both vaccinations don't guarantee 'fully covered'. Not everyone develops good immunity from the vaccine, though it's much better than (e.g.) the flu vaccine.


----------



## rona

OrientalSlave said:


> Remember that both vaccinations don't guarantee 'fully covered'. Not everyone develops good immunity from the vaccine, though it's much better than (e.g.) the flu vaccine.


Oh yes, but we will be as fully covered as we are going to be  
Better than those still waiting


----------



## Maurey

OrientalSlave said:


> Remember that both vaccinations don't guarantee 'fully covered'. Not everyone develops good immunity from the vaccine, though it's much better than (e.g.) the flu vaccine.


True, but the primary goal of vaccination is to prevent death and hospitalisation from Covid, rather than completely remove your chances of getting the disease. Death shouldn't be an outcome for the vast majority of vaccinated people who get Covid, and a significantly reduced amount will be hospitalised for it.


----------



## MilleD

Maurey said:


> True, but the primary goal of vaccination is to prevent death and hospitalisation from Covid, rather than completely remove your chances of getting the disease. Death shouldn't be an outcome for the vast majority of vaccinated people who get Covid, and a significantly reduced amount will be hospitalised for it.


Plus if you do get it when vaccinated, because the disease is far less serious, you shed less virus, and so the transmission is also stifled.

Fingers crossed


----------



## OrientalSlave

Both of the above are true, but being fully vaccinated isn't a reason to go OTT with socialising. There will be people who didn't get good immunity, people who for various reasons can't be vaccinated, people who haven't yet been vaccinated, and one might have asymptomatic COVID,


----------



## rona

OrientalSlave said:


> but being fully vaccinated isn't a reason to go OTT with socialising.


Haha..............that's something I'll never do. Even the rule of 6 is stretching it for me


----------



## havoc

OrientalSlave said:


> Remember that both vaccinations don't guarantee 'fully covered'.


Does any vaccine for anything?

I got stuck with the AZ vaccine (wouldn't have been my choice) and had zero side effects after the first jab. Suggestions throughout the media that lack of side effects mean lack of efficacy concerned me enough that I paid out for antibody testing. After four weeks I had a very good antibody level. Eight weeks later, just before second jab it had doubled. There's no knowing if it would have continued to rise and when it would peak after one dose because I've 'confused' the issue by having a second. I will test again out of curiosity, and certainly before any further booster to see if it's really necessary.


----------



## cat001

I had my first jab yesterday! Had the Pfizer jab, achy arm today but no other side effects! Looking forward to getting the second one out of the way.


----------



## Siskin

havoc said:


> Does any vaccine for anything?
> 
> I got stuck with the AZ vaccine (wouldn't have been my choice) and had zero side effects after the first jab. Suggestions throughout the media that lack of side effects mean lack of efficacy concerned me enough that I paid out for antibody testing. After four weeks I had a very good antibody level. Eight weeks later, just before second jab it had doubled. There's no knowing if it would have continued to rise and when it would peak after one dose because I've 'confused' the issue by having a second. I will test again out of curiosity, and certainly before any further booster to see if it's really necessary.


That's interesting about your antibody levels. I wondered if I had much protection as I had no symptoms with the first AZ and maybe very minor effects on the second.


----------



## Maurey

Vaccine side effects (or lack thereof) don't have direct relation to your immunity to the virus. You could have virtually no reaction, and still have good immunity levels, or have a significant reaction, and have similar or lower antibody counts when compared to someone who had no reaction. I won't bore everyone with the details, but I've linked an article with a brief overview of the topic 

https://theconversation.com/why-som...side-effects-and-why-its-not-a-problem-159282


----------



## Cully

Maurey said:


> Vaccine side effects (or lack thereof) don't have direct relation to your immunity to the virus. You could have virtually no reaction, and still have good immunity levels, or have a significant reaction, and have similar or lower antibody counts when compared to someone who had no reaction. I won't bore everyone with the details, but I've linked an article with a brief overview of the topic
> 
> https://theconversation.com/why-som...side-effects-and-why-its-not-a-problem-159282


Glad you said all that. Someone needed to, to stop people panicking if they haven't had much reaction to the jabs. Social media can be so harmful at times and claims (about anything) shouldn't be believed without concrete evidence.


----------



## havoc

Siskin said:


> That's interesting about your antibody levels. I wondered if I had much protection as I had no symptoms with the first AZ and maybe very minor effects on the second.


I've had zero side effects on both - to the point that I couldn't even tell you which arm it went in had I not known. I'd take a wild guess that the small percentage of people it doesn't work in would be in that group of no side effects though. If I had not proved to be antibody +ve after one dose there's no way I would have had a second AZ jab. As it is, I know the reward outweighs the risks *for me* which although rare definitely exist.


----------



## Maurey

Apparently there's an ongoing Pfizer smear campaign amongst social media platforms https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/youtubers-offered-cash-to-smear-pfizer-vaccine-0p67wfdgg

Here's a bit more info from Yahoo https://finance.yahoo.com/news/france-blasts-pathetic-attempts-discredit-162347426.html and AP news https://apnews.com/article/europe-s...lFlow&utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=AP_Europe mainly if you're like me and don't have a Times subscription ahah


----------



## havoc

Maurey said:


> Vaccine side effects (or lack thereof) don't have direct relation to your immunity to the virus. You could have virtually no reaction, and still have good immunity levels, or have a significant reaction, and have similar or lower antibody counts when compared to someone who had no reaction. I won't bore everyone with the details, but I've linked an article with a brief overview of the topic
> 
> https://theconversation.com/why-som...side-effects-and-why-its-not-a-problem-159282


Reassuring article - if you're offered either the Pfizer or Moderna vaccine.

_The vaccine clinical trials conducted by Pfizer show that 50% of the participants did not experience significant side-effects during the trial, yet 90% of the participants developed immunity against the virus. And the advice on the Moderna vaccine says that common side-effects may be experienced by one in ten people, yet the vaccine protects 95% of those who take it.
_


----------



## havoc

Siskin said:


> That's interesting about your antibody levels. I wondered if I had much protection as I had no symptoms with the first AZ and maybe very minor effects on the second.


It's easy enough to find out - though it does cost around the £50 mark and that is out of reach for some. I've used two different providers and definitely rate one over the other.


----------



## Maurey

havoc said:


> Reassuring article - if you're offered either the Pfizer or Moderna vaccine.
> 
> _The vaccine clinical trials conducted by Pfizer show that 50% of the participants did not experience significant side-effects during the trial, yet 90% of the participants developed immunity against the virus. And the advice on the Moderna vaccine says that common side-effects may be experienced by one in ten people, yet the vaccine protects 95% of those who take it._


Apparently I do have to bore y'all with details.

This is true for any vaccine, in general, Covid or not. Whether or not a person has a side effect to a vaccine has do with the specific genetics of their immune system factors, such as their HLA (human leukocyte antigen, responsible for the regulation of the immune system), as well as other modulators of the immune system that affect the degree of response the immune system has to any given antigen. Side effects are essentially the immune system overreacting to an antigen than, given its inactivated state, can't do anything to the body. Side effects occur due to a chain of events not directly related to the development of immune response, as a factor to aide to body in ridding it of the source of those antigen it's responding to. Your antibody titre, and, in the long term, memory T-cells, have nothing to do with short term reactions like fever, swelling, or headache, which are there to impede the spread of the virus or bacteria before your immune system can do its job. In the future, when personalised medicine is more feasible, it'll be possible to determine the degree of someone's immune reaction to a vaccine based on testing the genetics of your immune modulators, so, in theory, we're heading in the general direction of reducing vaccine side effects to an absolute minimum.



> "By definition, there have to be many people who don't have any side effects, and they will still be protected," Offit told _MedPage Today_.
> 
> Offit also pointed out that for both vaccines, "about 25% of those who had placebo had fatigue, so the [vaccine] figure is probably falsely high."
> 
> Several immunologists and infectious disease experts interviewed by _MedPage Today_ said there are no data that a reaction correlates with protection.
> 
> "People who don't have a sore arm shouldn't assume they're not protected, and those who do have a sore arm shouldn't assume they're more protected than others," said Robert Schooley, MD, of the University of California San Diego.
> 
> "Each of us has a different set of HLA and other immunogenetic mediators that respond to different antigens to different degrees," Schooley noted. "One person may have a vigorous response to a hepatitis B vaccine, while another may not. One person may react strongly to certain adjuvants while others may not."
> 
> He added that while there's "more and more science in vaccinology than in the past," clinicians are not yet at the point "where we can do whole-genome sequencing on someone and say, 'you're likely to respond better than someone else.'"
> 
> Stanley Weiss, MD, of Rutgers New Jersey Medical School, said it's known from past experience with other vaccines that "people who had no apparent significant reaction still develop very good protection against those agents. We expect that to be the same case here."


https://www.medpagetoday.com/special-reports/exclusives/91999


----------



## havoc

Maurey said:


> Apparently I do have to bore y'all with details.


Hang on - I'm the person that came on here with the empirical evidence referencing one vaccine that lack of side effects didn't mean lack of response in me. Hopefully it reassured some but not once would I have suggested that was the case for everyone. Why are you having a go at me?


----------



## Maurey

havoc said:


> Hang on - I'm the person that came on here with the empirical evidence referencing one vaccine that lack of side effects didn't mean lack of response in me. Hopefully it reassured some but not once would I have suggested that was the case for everyone. Why are you having a go at me?


My apologies, I misinterpreted that as the information being reassuring only if you have those specific vaccines (I.e. the reality would be different if you'd had another vaccine done). Hadn't had my coffee yet, so sleepy brain jumped to conclusions, sorry about that!


----------



## O2.0

Unfortunately side effects can also cause people to not get vaccinated. 
I've spoken to a few people already who saw a family member or friend go through heavy side effects and now they don't want to get vaccinated. 

My kids had to have the meningitis vaccine just recently, required for university (though covid vaccine is not - go figure), and one of them was pretty puny for a few days. It seems we've forgotten that all vaccines can cause side effects. 
One of the reasons I choose not to get the flu vaccine is that the last time I had it (decades ago) it made me pretty sick, and as someone who is around sick people all the time and never gets sick, it just isn't worth the discomfort to me, not with as low efficacy rates as flu vaccines have. The covid vaccine with higher efficacy rates was worth the discomfort though. 

That's how I rationalize it in my head anyway


----------



## Mum2Heidi

havoc said:


> Does any vaccine for anything?
> 
> I got stuck with the AZ vaccine (wouldn't have been my choice) and had zero side effects after the first jab. Suggestions throughout the media that lack of side effects mean lack of efficacy concerned me enough that I paid out for antibody testing. After four weeks I had a very good antibody level. Eight weeks later, just before second jab it had doubled. There's no knowing if it would have continued to rise and when it would peak after one dose because I've 'confused' the issue by having a second. I will test again out of curiosity, and certainly before any further booster to see if it's really necessary.


That's very reassuring thank you.
Also not my preferred choice and I had no side effects after 1st or 2nd.
Continually hearing "I know my immune system is working" from those who have side effects eventually made me wonder.
Appreciate your post.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

I had the Pfizer vaccine yesterday. My arm is a little bit sore but so far that's it


----------



## karenmc

I am booked in to have my jab on Tuesday.


----------



## karenmc

I'm a bit worried about after effects as some friends have felt a bit rough after. It is our half term holiday and I am hoping to recharge my batteries ready for the last half term with my class so really hoping it is all ok and I don't feel bad after.


----------



## willa

Received email & text NHS reminder about my vaccination on Tuesday.
Meant to be looking after my little niece on Thursday, hope I will feel fine


----------



## Lurcherlad

Today, hopefully, after the mix up last week.

I’m having AZ (with no concerns tbh) and apart from a sore arm at the injection site, I didn’t have any problems before.

My MIL (88 with lots of health issues) still hasn’t had it, and won’t). 

Luckily, the weather enabled us to sit outside yesterday, but it’s going to be tricky going forward as she relies on family for practically everything really.

Obviously, we can all take precautions but it still puts her at risk from all of us, but it’s her choice.


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Today, hopefully, after the mix up last week.
> 
> I'm having AZ (with no concerns tbh) and apart from a sore arm at the injection site, I didn't have any problems before.
> 
> My MIL (88 with lots of health issues) still hasn't had it, and won't).
> 
> Luckily, the weather enabled us to sit outside yesterday, but it's going to be tricky going forward as she relies on family for practically everything really.
> 
> Obviously, we can all take precautions but it still puts her at risk from all of us, but it's her choice.


I won't go inside with my sister until she either gets the vac or this is all over. It's not only her at more risk, it's the rest of us too!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Had the 2nd jab yesterday ... yay! 

Apart from a very tender injection site, so far no issues.


----------



## willa

Have my first vaccination thisafternoon at St Thomas’ hospital. 

My brother had his yesterday ( Pfizer) and feels fine apart from very tired.


----------



## Calvine

Twickenham: Thousands of under-30s queue for hours as stadium turned into vaccine centre | Metro News

Twickenham Stadium, Bank Holiday Monday.


----------



## Magyarmum

Calvine said:


> Twickenham: Thousands of under-30s queue for hours as stadium turned into vaccine centre | Metro News
> 
> Twickenham Stadium, Bank Holiday Monday.[/QUOTE
> 
> I wish they'd do that in other parts of the country.
> 
> My 25 year old granddaughter in Cornwall has no idea when she'll be vaccinated.


----------



## karenmc

I got my date wrong!! It is Thursday when I have my jab!! Oh well at least I had a practise at being calm before going in!!


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

I had the Pfizer jab on Saturday and had a sore arm for a few hours and felt tired yesterday


----------



## willa

Had my first Pfizer vaccination this afternoon. My arm is stinging & I feel very nauseous


----------



## HarlequinCat

willa said:


> Had my first Pfizer vaccination this afternoon. My arm is stinging & I feel very nauseous


Hope you are feeling better today


----------



## willa

HarlequinCat said:


> Hope you are feeling better today


The aching in my legs that came on lastnight has eased, and the nausea.
Just my arm that's still so tender


----------



## HarlequinCat

willa said:


> The aching in my legs that came on lastnight has eased, and the nausea.
> Just my arm that's still so tender


That's good everything else has eased off . Hopefully the arm will ease soon too!


----------



## simplysardonic

Got my 2nd AZ jab tomorrow


----------



## karenmc

willa said:


> The aching in my legs that came on lastnight has eased, and the nausea.
> Just my arm that's still so tender


I hope are feeling better soon. My friend had the same after effects. I have my jab tomorrow morning. I'm feeling a bit nervous!!x


----------



## Happy Paws2

willa said:


> Had my first Pfizer vaccination this afternoon. My arm is stinging & I feel very nauseous


Hope you are feeling better today.

My second AZ knocked me round for a few days but after that I was fine.


----------



## karenmc

Had my jab this morning. I was very nervous but it didn't hurt at all! My arm felt a little achy as we walked back to the car but otherwise feel fine so far. Going to take Luna out to get some fresh air.


----------



## Gemmaa

Glad I did have mine today...opened the garage door and a random cat ran out! It must have snuck in early this morning, and would have been in there until Monday! Looks like he had a mud party on the car :Nailbiting

So far so good... I do feel tired, but I think that's just normal life tired. 
The most stressful thing (apart from the potentially dead cat) was all the unexpected road closures along the way, so I've cancelled my 2nd dose to get somewhere local, but I assume the system takes a while to update, because it's trying to make me book both.


----------



## neverforgotten2020

Had my 2nd AZ vaccination at home on Saturday evening. Jab itself was painless. Got a bit of a fever and aches and pains. Nothing compared to getting Covid.


----------



## rona

So, 1300 vaccines to give and not enough people taking it up any more 

I do hope it doesn't get wasted


----------



## stuaz

rona said:


> So, 1300 vaccines to give and not enough people taking it up any more
> 
> I do hope it doesn't get wasted


On the plus side though @rona they got record numbers of people signing up to have vaccines now they opened it up to under 30s.


----------



## MollySmith

Good news


----------



## rona

rona said:


> So, 1300 vaccines to give and not enough people taking it up any more
> 
> I do hope it doesn't get wasted


Well they put out a call to anyone in the area that had their first dose over three weeks ago and anyone from anywhere that could get to the vac clinic within the hour and managed to use every dose, long after I went to bed.

They've all got to go and do their "normal" jobs today!

Got to go through it all again on Friday with AZ this time!


----------



## Cully

It's reassuring to see how many are getting their vaccinations now. A big thank you from me, especially to those who were hesitant at first but have now taken the plunge. Every jab is a step towards a more normal life.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> It's reassuring to see how many are getting their vaccinations now. A big thank you from me, especially to those who were hesitant at first but have now taken the plunge. Every jab is a step towards a more normal life.


Hear, hear! Please let me add my thanks too.


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm just hoping my granddaughter iis included in that group because I can't wait to see her again!


----------



## HarlequinCat

Got mine coming up this weekend! Same place as my OH and his parents went to. They all had astra zenaca. Not sure which I am going to get though.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Had it. Sore arm that feels bruised. But touch wood no other side effects so far


----------



## Maurey

Going to get my second jab tomorrow. Hopefully don’t have any significant side effects — I have Tuesday to the 30th of June off for hols  going back to the suburbs to relax for a while in the fresh air with family.


----------



## MollySmith

Second AZ on Thursday, as last tie told them I’m hugely needle phobic (desperation got me through self administered injections) and they were great. 

Sore arm, bit tired but it’s been sticky and hot at night and all better today.


----------



## HarlequinCat

MollySmith said:


> Second AZ on Thursday, as last tie told them I'm hugely needle phobic (desperation got me through self administered injections) and they were great.
> 
> Sore arm, bit tired but it's been sticky and hot at night and all better today.


Oh I'm the same, no good at all with needles. I was a bit panicky but the nurse was really nice.

Have you tried CBT for the phobia? When she saw what I was like she suggested it for me


----------



## Arny

I’ve had my first.
I too am bad with needles, to the point I really wasn’t sure I’d be able to go through with it, but what a difference a good nurse makes in helping you.
I’d not had an injection in 17 years and with that one I hyperventilated and the nurse was yelling ‘pull yourself together’. 
Last weeks experience couldn’t have been more different.


----------



## MollySmith

HarlequinCat said:


> Oh I'm the same, no good at all with needles. I was a bit panicky but the nurse was really nice.
> 
> Have you tried CBT for the phobia? When she saw what I was like she suggested it for me


hey, I sorry to read that, I have had EFT and hypnotherapy which worked for me - well makes it manageable. I had it before IVF when I had to give myself injections cams then afterwards to get me past the emotional stuff that was related to it. I'm not great but a lot better than I was. CBT sounds good, I have heard reports it works so probably worth trying. If you do, let me know how it goes.


----------



## Mr Gizmo

I’ve had both of mine and firmly believe the end will justify the means.


----------



## cattyberk11

I am not a provider or nurse, but I work in the ED where I was exposed and ended up getting sick in November. Per our institutions recommendations, we should still get vaccinated after having COVID. I got my first shot (Pfizer) last week and am doing well! This was well within my 90 day antibody window, but we were eligible to get it as I work with patients. I think you’ll be ok!


----------



## Calvine

Arny said:


> I too am bad with needles, to the point I really wasn't sure I'd be able to go through with it, but what a difference a good nurse makes in helping you.


I think what can't help someone with a needle phobia is that every single article about Covid over the past 15 months has been accompanied by a photo of an arm, a hypodermic and a hand. Sometimes, just for good measure, a pair of terrified 'I'm about to die'' eyes staring manically above a mask.


----------



## katie200

I had the first covid vaccine Friday but I don't think I will be returning to have the secand one. I have extreme needle phobia and clearly the person giving the needle knew nothing about needle phobia, I put on numbing cream and when to the center with it on she was like what that? Apart from that she didn't she talk to me or care about the fact I was shaking, cry and telling her I was scared. I was asked no medical question the needle was waved at me while I was hyperventilating and she just ripped the plastic off my arm and didn't remove the cream and suddenly stopped me with the needle blood ran down my arm and she couldn't even undo a plaster I had brought myself my husband did it. He felt scared as it was such a bad experience and have doubled my needle phobia now. It's a shame as a nurse in Norwich when I had to have blood taken two years ago was amazing she slowed down she took the cream off and didn't show me the needle she helped me with my breathing and we counted while I looked away. It didn't hurt. This vaccine hurt. Ever since I can't move my arm and have got two blood spots near my vain on the vaccine arm and will just check it's nothing to worry about with the doctor Monday. 

I hope all of you are okay and had a better experience than me. My husband had his the day before with someone else and had a good experience as they talked to him and asked him the right questions and the needle was painless for him.


----------



## Nonnie

katie200 said:


> I had the first covid vaccine Friday but I don't think I will be returning to have the secand one. I have extreme needle phobia and clearly the person giving the needle knew nothing about needle phobia, I put on numbing cream and when to the center with it on she was like what that? Apart from that she didn't she talk to me or care about the fact I was shaking, cry and telling her I was scared. I was asked no medical question the needle was waved at me while I was hyperventilating and she just ripped the plastic off my arm and didn't remove the cream and suddenly stopped me with the needle blood ran down my arm and she couldn't even undo a plaster I had brought myself my husband did it. He felt scared as it was such a bad experience and have doubled my needle phobia now. It's a shame as a nurse in Norwich when I had to have blood taken two years ago was amazing she slowed down she took the cream off and didn't show me the needle she helped me with my breathing and we counted while I looked away. It didn't hurt. This vaccine hurt. Ever since I can't move my arm and have got two blood spots near my vain on the vaccine arm and will just check it's nothing to worry about with the doctor Monday.
> 
> I hope all of you are okay and had a better experience than me. My husband had his the day before with someone else and had a good experience as they talked to him and asked him the right questions and the needle was painless for him.


Where did they inject you? It shouldn't be anywhere near a vein but in the muscle of your upper arm.


----------



## katie200

Nonnie said:


> Where did they inject you? It shouldn't be anywhere near a vein but in the muscle of your upper arm.


She did inject me in my upper arm just the odd looking kinda blood spots have appeared near my vain since. I am a bit worried about it so called 111 for advice but they are so busy so gonna call my GP tomorrow.


----------



## Boxer123

katie200 said:


> I had the first covid vaccine Friday but I don't think I will be returning to have the secand one. I have extreme needle phobia and clearly the person giving the needle knew nothing about needle phobia, I put on numbing cream and when to the center with it on she was like what that? Apart from that she didn't she talk to me or care about the fact I was shaking, cry and telling her I was scared. I was asked no medical question the needle was waved at me while I was hyperventilating and she just ripped the plastic off my arm and didn't remove the cream and suddenly stopped me with the needle blood ran down my arm and she couldn't even undo a plaster I had brought myself my husband did it. He felt scared as it was such a bad experience and have doubled my needle phobia now. It's a shame as a nurse in Norwich when I had to have blood taken two years ago was amazing she slowed down she took the cream off and didn't show me the needle she helped me with my breathing and we counted while I looked away. It didn't hurt. This vaccine hurt. Ever since I can't move my arm and have got two blood spots near my vain on the vaccine arm and will just check it's nothing to worry about with the doctor Monday.
> 
> I hope all of you are okay and had a better experience than me. My husband had his the day before with someone else and had a good experience as they talked to him and asked him the right questions and the needle was painless for him.


Sorry to hear this. I have no issues with needles but they rush you though like cattle I imagine it must be scary if you do. I went to sit down because there was a chair they barked at me to stand. Jabbed then moved on.


----------



## katie200

Boxer123 said:


> Sorry to hear this. I have no issues with needles but they rush you though like cattle I imagine it must be scary if you do. I went to sit down because there was a chair they barked at me to stand. Jabbed then moved on.


Thanks hun, your experience don't sound good either. (((Hugs)))) For me needle phobia has always been very bad despite having therapy and hypnosis for it to try and get over it. But I felt I could do it as my husband was fine and said it didn't hurt and my blood test I got through because of a, wonderful nurse. I do regret going and having it because now I know I can't do the secand and it has undone all the hard work I did to just be able to go into a room I know has needles. I tried to make it successful with numbing cream and anxiety medication. When she was waving it towards me so much it just looked bigger and bigger I wanted to tell her put it down. I just never thought it be like that and the arm pain has been so bad. My husband bless him has looked after me through.


----------



## Boxer123

katie200 said:


> Thanks hun, your experience don't sound good either. (((Hugs)))) For me needle phobia has always been very bad despite having therapy and hypnosis for it to try and get over it. But I felt I could do it as my husband was fine and said it didn't hurt and my blood test I got through because of a, wonderful nurse. I do regret going and having it because now I know I can't do the secand and it has undone all the hard work I did to just be able to go into a room I know has needles. I tried to make it successful with numbing cream and anxiety medication. When she was waving it towards me so much it just looked bigger and bigger I wanted to tell her put it down. I just never thought it be like that and the arm pain has been so bad. My husband bless him has looked after me through.


Maybe speak with your GP and see if they can arrange the second with them. The pain shouldn't have been that bad sounds as though you got very unlucky. If you really can't go through with the second one it's not wasted you will at least have some protection from the first. I'm glad hubby looked after you.


----------



## Jobeth

Boxer123 said:


> Sorry to hear this. I have no issues with needles but they rush you though like cattle I imagine it must be scary if you do. I went to sit down because there was a chair they barked at me to stand. Jabbed then moved on.


That's strange. I've had my first and second vaccination at two different centres. Everyone was lovely and they spent time asking relevant questions. I also sat down both times and the only difference was one was in a cubicle and the other was in a room.


----------



## Boxer123

Jobeth said:


> That's strange. I've had my first and second vaccination at two different centres. Everyone was lovely and they spent time asking relevant questions. I also sat down both times and the only difference was one was in a cubicle and the other was in a room.


I felt like I was on a Tesco belt. Didn't bother me as I'm ok with needles but I can imagine if your scared there was no time for reassurance.


----------



## katie200

Boxer123 said:


> Maybe speak with your GP and see if they can arrange the second with them. The pain shouldn't have been that bad sounds as though you got very unlucky. If you really can't go through with the second one it's not wasted you will at least have some protection from the first. I'm glad hubby looked after you.


I will talk to the GP about what happened and see what he say. If not I'll just hope the first one gives me some protection because even thinking of Friday is making me feel teary. I think the needle hurt so bad and bled a lot because the person was not willing to put it down help me control my anxiety enough that my body would stop shaking. Even the injection site looks bigger that the little pin prick my husband had the day before. But she didn't seem to be thinking anything but jab and go.


----------



## katie200

Jobeth said:


> That's strange. I've had my first and second vaccination at two different centres. Everyone was lovely and they spent time asking relevant questions. I also sat down both times and the only difference was one was in a cubicle and the other was in a room.


You are very lucky and blessed to have people who were lovely and helped you through. Mine was nothing like that at all. It felt really traumatic for me. I wish I'd had your experience. I hope you are feeling well now after both of your vaccines xxx


----------



## katie200

Boxer123 said:


> I felt like I was on a Tesco belt. Didn't bother me as I'm ok with needles but I can imagine if your scared there was no time for reassurance.


I agree that it felt as if the person just wanted to jab and go. But surely they should be trained for when they come across a needle phobic because the jab and go don't work so well.


----------



## Jesthar

I had my first yesterday, went to one of the walk in centres. Don't like needles or injections, but everyone was lovely. Plenty of questions asked and time taken.

I do have some flu-like side effects and the upper arm is quite tender, but it's way better than getting covid! Roll on the second dose


----------



## Jobeth

katie200 said:


> You are very lucky and blessed to have people who were lovely and helped you through. Mine was nothing like that at all. It felt really traumatic for me. I wish I'd had your experience. I hope you are feeling well now after both of your vaccines xxx


Definitely report what happened. I had side effects after my first one but was fine with my second. Someone took ages in one of the cubicles but there was no rush to move them on. They even gave chairs to those that needed them whilst they were waiting.


----------



## £54etgfb6

katie200 said:


> I had the first covid vaccine Friday but I don't think I will be returning to have the secand one. I have extreme needle phobia and clearly the person giving the needle knew nothing about needle phobia, I put on numbing cream and when to the center with it on she was like what that? Apart from that she didn't she talk to me or care about the fact I was shaking, cry and telling her I was scared. I was asked no medical question the needle was waved at me while I was hyperventilating and she just ripped the plastic off my arm and didn't remove the cream and suddenly stopped me with the needle blood ran down my arm and she couldn't even undo a plaster I had brought myself my husband did it. He felt scared as it was such a bad experience and have doubled my needle phobia now. It's a shame as a nurse in Norwich when I had to have blood taken two years ago was amazing she slowed down she took the cream off and didn't show me the needle she helped me with my breathing and we counted while I looked away. It didn't hurt. This vaccine hurt. Ever since I can't move my arm and have got two blood spots near my vain on the vaccine arm and will just check it's nothing to worry about with the doctor Monday.
> 
> I hope all of you are okay and had a better experience than me. My husband had his the day before with someone else and had a good experience as they talked to him and asked him the right questions and the needle was painless for him.


I am really sorry to hear you had such an awful and upsetting experience. The person who injected you showed a serious lack of empathy and if you can complain about her then I would. Please don't worry about it being rude or bothersome because it's extremely important that patients voices are heard. You were not given the treatment you deserved. I am also terrified of getting injections. I have been in and out of hospital since being a child and it's left me more than a bit traumatised to where the thought of getting an injection can make me cry. I know it may be hard to believe based on your most recent experience, but majority of health workers are empathetic when it comes to these issues. I have had my fair share of bad experiences where I felt like my phobia wasn't taken seriously or was viewed as bothersome but those bad experiences are an extreme minority. I have full sympathy for you, the whole vaccination centre process isn't the most phobia friendly. However, if you can I'd urge you to consider your second appointment when it's due. Explain the situation to your GP and ask what possible arrangements could be made in the future. If you do decide to go to your second appointment it may be useful to enter the cubicle/room and immediately state you have a severe fear of needles and what things the healthcare worker can do to make the process as stress free as possible. Personally, after saying hello I immediately say "I'm really not good with needles at all and I have anxiety that I take medication for. If you can can you not show me the needle at all and count down before you inject?". Setting your boundaries is helpful if you don't already do this.

Also- the injection site may look larger than your husbands due to bruising especially if you were shaking from anxiety. If so then bruising isn't anything to worry about but if it makes you more comfortable double check with your GP.


----------



## Lurcherlad

katie200 said:


> I agree that it felt as if the person just wanted to jab and go. But surely they should be trained for when they come across a needle phobic because the jab and go don't work so well.


It's worth letting the organisers know what happened as then they can take steps to ensure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## MollySmith

katie200 said:


> I will talk to the GP about what happened and see what he say. If not I'll just hope the first one gives me some protection because even thinking of Friday is making me feel teary. I think the needle hurt so bad and bled a lot because the person was not willing to put it down help me control my anxiety enough that my body would stop shaking. Even the injection site looks bigger that the little pin prick my husband had the day before. But she didn't seem to be thinking anything but jab and go.


I am sorry you had this, I have huge needle phobia and explained this in both times and it was fine. I wonder if the numbing cream caused the spots. I used to use Ametop when I had to inject myself for ivf which caused skin reactions so badly I'd rather be injected and EMLA but both causes rashes. Less with EMLA.

I would speak to your GP as the second vaccine is critical and if you did get it it would doubtless be a lot more needles. It maybe worth topping up on the techniques you use to help with calmness, I use tapping and hypnotherapy.

I should add that a sore arm is relatively normal. I had this after AZ and my husband with Pfizer.


----------



## rona

I wonder how many of the 15 who voted on this thread not to have the jab, have changed their minds as time has gone on?


----------



## Calvine

Boxer123 said:


> they rush you though like cattle


Yes, it was a strange experience, a long queue going round the corner, brought to mind the queues in Soviet Russia when tinned tomatoes hit the shops. No sitting (not sure why the chair was there), no 15-minute wait afterwards. The only question I was asked was, ''Is this your second?'' - which was odd as it was my own GP (whom I imagined would/should know)! I don't think surgeries ever give out plasters now - mine bled and I was given a tiny bit of cotton wool, which is what happens when I have blood taken; so I guess that's to save money. Or maybe it takes too long to open a plaster.
I didn't get a vaccine card either, asked them about it and they just blanked me, though my neighbour, same practice, got one.


----------



## Calvine

katie200 said:


> thinking of Friday is making me feel teary.


How awful for you. The fact is though, next time you could get someone who is absolutely amazing. I didn't feel a thing either time. What is happening on Friday to make you upset?
ETA: Some places have ''vaccinators'' rather than nurses doing the vaccinations - whether or not they have the same experience I wouldn't know.


----------



## Maurey

Calvine said:


> brought to mind the queues in Soviet Russia when tinned tomatoes hit the shops


Or toilet paper. Or pretty much any food item that was perishable, the way my mother tells it


----------



## Calvine

Maurey said:


> Or toilet paper. Or pretty much any food item that was perishable, the way my mother tells it


 I know, just watching the queue shuffling forward a few feet at a time was quite weird. I got the impression anyone who tried to jump the queue would be carted off to a gulag.


----------



## Maurey

Cases locally are approaching their December peak










Only around 3% of people are fully vaccinated here, so the government is trying to force people to get it done in some not-great ways, and people are rebelling against it. Antivaxxers are rearing their ugly heads. People have all the reason to mistrust the government, but even if they handled encouraging people to vaccinate better, people still wouldn't. At least this way, even if there are antivax protests, the number of vaccinated people should go up. It's between a rock and a hard place (freedom of choice vs people dying). The hospitals in my city are overflowing again, and they're likely to start opening up Covid wards. I'm considering taking more vacation time. I'm fully vaccinated, but really anxious about this whole thing. Current infection rates in my city are *higher* than they were in December peak.


----------



## Siskin

As I said to an Antivaxxer who’s appeared on Nextdoor flogging his wears. I’m in hospital at the moment and those that are in the covid ward are all young people who are not vaccinated, some are quite poorly


----------



## Boxer123

Calvine said:


> Yes, it was a strange experience, a long queue going round the corner, brought to mind the queues in Soviet Russia when tinned tomatoes hit the shops. No sitting (not sure why the chair was there), no 15-minute wait afterwards. The only question I was asked was, ''Is this your second?'' - which was odd as it was my own GP (whom I imagined would/should know)! I don't think surgeries ever give out plasters now - mine bled and I was given a tiny bit of cotton wool, which is what happens when I have blood taken; so I guess that's to save money. Or maybe it takes too long to open a plaster.
> I didn't get a vaccine card either, asked them about it and they just blanked me, though my neighbour, same practice, got one.


I was the same why put out the chairs. No waiting around after either.


----------



## Calvine

Boxer123 said:


> I was the same why put out the chairs. No waiting around after either.


Two chairs - I assumed one was to put your coat and bag, and the other to sit on. Silly me.


----------



## Arny

Calvine said:


> I think what can't help someone with a needle phobia is that every single article about Covid over the past 15 months has been accompanied by a photo of an arm, a hypodermic and a hand. Sometimes, just for good measure, a pair of terrified 'I'm about to die'' eyes staring manically above a mask.


Its certainly not helped. Felt like we had to watch the whole country getting it.
It got to the point just related words, spoken or written, were having an effect on me and that's never happened before.



katie200 said:


> I had the first covid vaccine Friday but I don't think I will be returning to have the secand one. I have extreme needle phobia and clearly the person giving the needle knew nothing about needle phobia, I put on numbing cream and when to the center with it on she was like what that? Apart from that she didn't she talk to me or care about the fact I was shaking, cry and telling her I was scared. I was asked no medical question the needle was waved at me while I was hyperventilating and she just ripped the plastic off my arm and didn't remove the cream and suddenly stopped me with the needle blood ran down my arm and she couldn't even undo a plaster I had brought myself my husband did it. He felt scared as it was such a bad experience and have doubled my needle phobia now. It's a shame as a nurse in Norwich when I had to have blood taken two years ago was amazing she slowed down she took the cream off and didn't show me the needle she helped me with my breathing and we counted while I looked away. It didn't hurt. This vaccine hurt. Ever since I can't move my arm and have got two blood spots near my vain on the vaccine arm and will just check it's nothing to worry about with the doctor Monday.
> 
> I hope all of you are okay and had a better experience than me. My husband had his the day before with someone else and had a good experience as they talked to him and asked him the right questions and the needle was painless for him.


I'm so sorry this was like my experience years ago which is why I've never had anything since despite being called for other things over the years, up till now.
Speaking to your gp is a good idea. They may be able to do the next one if they're able to reassure you and you start to feel you're able. Easier said than done I know as I can't I'd be rushing to get another so soon if that had happened to me.
I spoke to my neighbour beforehand, who is a gp and had been helping with vaccinations.
They really helped ease my mind. Told me to tell the steward of my problem when I got there, which I did, who then told the nurse.
Mine was done at a pharmacy and wasn't any rush. Had a room and the nurse asked me the medical questions and then had me turn to face the wall while she went out to get the vaccine. She made sure I never saw anything.
Asked me what I liked/any hobbies, I spoke about my pets and she asked me questions and then it was done. My mum was also able to come in too.


----------



## HarlequinCat

The experience at mine was a good one. It was a marquis tent in the car park of a gp. Very short queue to get in. Separate cubicles and a chair. And as she realised I was rather phobic she pulled the curtains. When it was done you had to sit outside on a chair for 15mins and then you could go home.

I'm glad I chose to go there rather than the big vacs centre in town!


----------



## ForestWomble

I've had the letter about booking at one of the big vaccination centres - none near me.
Not heard from the GP yet.


----------



## Boxer123

Got my second AZ jab Sunday horribly anxious about it but feel I don’t have a choice as the UK is riddled with Covid.


----------



## HappyMangle

Hopefully i will have my very soon. Will go with Johnson


----------



## Morri

Me and my husband will be getting our second AZ injections next Friday.


----------

